# California Dreamin'-A 14 Day Odyssey to San Fran,Yosemite & DL! 8/2013 COMPLETE!1/9!!



## podsnel

Well, hello again travel peeps!  It's time for another TR, this time chronicling our BIG trip to California from NJ!  We started in San Francisco for 4 nights, then headed east for 3 nights in Yosemite, and after a brief overnight stop, finished off with 5 nights at GCV.  This was our first trip to DL and Yosemite, but for DH and I a revisit to San Francisco- just, this time, with our two teenage sons, Tyler (16) and Timmy (14) along for added enjoyment (most of the time- but they ARE teenagers, so..yea...there's THAT). Our time in Disneyland was EXTRA magical, because it included a reunion with my Cali DISmom, anewmac, and DISmeets with some AWESOME DISwomen I have been wanting to meet forEVER- not to mention that these DISmeets took place in some very special venues- 1901 and Club 33!   Plus, we got to see an old dear friend from NJ who had become a Californian years ago- really, it was a fantastic trip! I'll be back soon to start reliving our adventure with you all! 





TABLE OF CONTENTS

*
DAY 1 August 13th
Flying in- http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49545934&postcount=3

9/16 updates
Surprises, Commercials, Pier 39 & Scomas, thank you Tricia!!!   
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49578563&postcount=60
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49579234&postcount=61
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49579335&postcount=62
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49579742&postcount=65
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49580347&postcount=69

DAY 2- August 14th

9/20- Regency Club Brekkie, Muir Woods  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49616678&postcount=96
9/22- Muir Woods
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49636522&postcount=109
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49637761&postcount=110
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49638098&postcount=111

10/1- Yank Sing  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49714194&postcount=140

10/28- 4 hour Tour with Silver Lion Service  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49943430&postcount=163
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49943800&postcount=164
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49943919&postcount=165
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49944394&postcount=166
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49944411&postcount=167

10/31 Sotto Mare, Ferry Building
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49968494&postcount=195
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49968546&postcount=196

DAY 3- August 15th

11/1 Alcatraz  
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49975274&postcount=207
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49975353&postcount=208
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=49975495&postcount=209

11/9 In n Out Burger
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50037171&postcount=237

11/11 GGB Family Biking Debacle of Epic Proportions
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50048445&postcount=252
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50049179&postcount=255

11/22 make mine a Double in Sausalito http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50132884&postcount=299

11/25 Regency Club Happy Hour and Pier 23 
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50151140&postcount=312
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50151370&postcount=314

DAY 4 August 16

11/27 Giants Stadium Tour  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50165511&postcount=332
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50165766&postcount=333
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50166100&postcount=334

12/2 Golden Gate Segways Tour  http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50191664&postcount=346
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50191674&postcount=347

12/10 Boulevard Restaurant
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50240572&postcount=362 
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50240705&postcount=364 

DAY 5- August 17th

12/11 Farmer's Market at the Ferry Building  
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50245861&postcount=369
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50245935&postcount=370
1/14 Lands End Hike, Sutro Baths http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50474229&postcount=399
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50474801&postcount=400
Heading to Yosemite 
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50475425&postcount=401
Groveland- Hotel Charlotte, Bistro, Iron Door Saloon 
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50475932&postcount=402

DAY 6  August 18th

2/9 Yosemite!
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50680100&postcount=442
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50680228&postcount=444
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50680763&postcount=445
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50681174&postcount=447

2/22 Yosemite!
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50780735&postcount=478
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50780744&postcount=479

2/28 Ahwahnee Dining Room dinner
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50827239&postcount=503
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=50827255&postcount=504

DAY 7 AUGUST 19th

4/22 Mist Trail
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51252735&postcount=522
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51252870&postcount=523
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51252963&postcount=524

4/30 Ahwahnee, Yosemite Village
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51317834&postcount=566 
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51318803&postcount=567
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51320330&postcount=570
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51320550&postcount=571

DAY 8 AUGUST 20th

5/13 Room Service, Glacier Point
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51423726&postcount=595
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51424292&postcount=596

5/15 Glacier Point
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51439473&postcount=601
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51440182&postcount=602

6/18 Mariposa Grove of Giant Sequoias
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51675040&postcount=627
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51676271&postcount=628

6/19 Leaving Yosemite
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51684695&postcount=638

DAY 9 AUGUST 21st

6/19 Checking in at VGC
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51685251&postcount=640

VGC 1 Bedroom Villa with a WOC view!
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51687039&postcount=648
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51687122&postcount=650

6/23 1901
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51709225&postcount=676
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51709322&postcount=677

6/24 Powershopping with Fran and DL!
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51716625&postcount=691
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51720369&postcount=701

DAY 10 August 22

6/26 Whitewater Snacks and CA
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51732454&postcount=707
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51732572&postcount=708

6/27 Plaza Inn, DL
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51739871&postcount=723
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51739879&postcount=724

7/8 Pool, Napa Rose Chef's Counter 
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51780744&postcount=739
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51815031&postcount=751
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51815855&postcount=752

DAY 11 AUGUST 23RD

7/9 & 7/10 Walk in Walt's Footsteps Tour

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51821287&postcount=759
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51821287&postcount=759
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51830242&postcount=769
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51830573&postcount=770

7/23 I touched IT
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=51918320&postcount=789

8/4 DL Classics
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52006022&postcount=808

8/5 CATAL
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52013986&postcount=821
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52013990&postcount=822

DAY 12 AUGUST 24th

8/5 Radiator Springs
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52014809&postcount=823

9/25 DCA & DL & Trader Sam's and Ralph Brennan's
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52344377&postcount=853
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52344725&postcount=856
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52345127&postcount=858
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52345323&postcount=859

DAY 13 AUGUST 25th

9/25 DCA, DL
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52345759&postcount=863
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52345869&postcount=864

9/26 Club 33
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52349289&postcount=872
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52349483&postcount=873
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52349618&postcount=874
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52349806&postcount=875

1/9 Partners in Crime
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52865584&postcount=896

WOC from the back-side
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52868336&postcount=901

DAY 14 AUGUST 26th

Storytellers Breakfast, EoS lunch, and heading home...
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52868713&postcount=902
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52868922&postcount=903


*

* Alison's AMAZING Walt Apartment Pics! http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=52044740&postcount=840*


----------



## kid-at-heart

WOW!  I am here and on first page.  I do not believe it.


----------



## podsnel

So, how did we end up in california this summer?  Well....I was _dying_ to see Disneyland. It made me crazy that I had never been.  But a trip JUST to DL is probably not enough for a full on vacay with the boys, so something had to be added.  Pods (my DH) said, "Where's Yosemite?  Could we go there?".  After a bit of research, I saw that yes we absolutely could, people go to DL & Yosemite all the time!  I ALSO saw, that people go to Yosemite and San Francisco all the time!  So....why not do all three?  It seemed to make sense.  This planning, by the way, began much more than a year in advance (yes, it's true, I am one of THOSE people, the UBER planners )- at one point, I was figuring out last year's Hawaii trip at the same time as this Cali trip- and at times it felt like my head was going to pop off!   But, in the end, what we ended up with what an AWESOME trip, so all worth it.  Although at one point we switched dates entirely because I realized D23 would be going on when we were in DL (and although I would have LOVED to attend that event, I was 100% certain I wouldn't have a prayer of getting 5 nights at GCV at the 7 month mark then), we ended up flying out to San Francisco out of Newark on United (because when you fly out of Newark, that is who you usually fly) August 13th, arriving at 12:30 pm.  We were able to use miles! Awesome! Then we would stay at the Hyatt Regency for 4 nights- it is located on the Embarcadero, and I really wanted this location, because it looks at the water and you can walk along the water to get to alot of the places we wanted to see. After that, we would move on to our Yosemite adventure- one night outside the park in a little town called Groveland you may have seen on the news recently- it was where alot of the pics of the fire in Yosemite came in from.  We stayed at the Hotel Charlotte, right on the 120, so we could start Sunday morning early to arrive inside Yosemite for 2 more nights, this time inside the park in the valley, at the renowned and historic Ahwahnee Hotel.  Following that slice of heaven, we headed south towards Disneyland, stopping overnight in Santa Clarita at the nicest Hampton Inn. A little further from there was our 5 nights at GCV in a 1BDRM (which I had no problem getting at the 7 month mark). We ended up flying out of LAX (couldn't get Orange County on miles when we booked) on August 26th and arrived home in the wee hours on August 27th.  SO......

Our oldest son, Sean, was not coming on this trip with us- hiking in Yosemite on the edge of a cliff with a 19 year old severly autistic (and beautiful) young man just is NOT possible- so he was staying home with cousin Sheree and attending summer camp while we traveled.  (We DID all go to Ft Walton Beach, Fla, the first week in September together- and Sean was SOOOOO happy there-















 

It was really a great time......

But back to Cali! We had clear skies on our flight, and it was really beautiful to look out the window to see the diversity in our country from one coast to the other-





Although that was not the east coast- that was actually Wisconsin.













The flight was easy- and it was so nice to have our OWN SCREENS UNITED!!! (Because we did not have them on 5 other planes we were on this summer...just sayin...).





We would not have a car in San Francisco- public transportation is great in the city, and parking a car at the Hyatt is $60 a NIGHT! So we had Abiano limousine service pick us up- they were prompt, courteous, and reasonable. In about half an hour, we were checking in at our hotel! While the boys wrestled with our MASSIVE amounts of luggage, I was at the front desk, getting the cards to our Balcony Bayview room that included Regency Club (at $25/night- it was offered in an email a couple of days prior to our trip. Normally, this is $75/night- and at that price, I wouldn't do it- at 25 or 50, I was in!).  And -oh yeah- we had something to pick up from Bell services, too.  Oh look, I thought, Marilyn (our Travel Agent who is mourning my decision to become a TA myself) sent us a thank you gift.  But wait! there was another box with that wine!  So we said thanks, and brought it all upstairs.  

Or up elevator, actually.

Here we are!









The room was larger than most other rooms I had considered in San Francisco.  Which was important to us, because as you can see in that first photo, we are all adult sized now. 

I know. I HATE it.

The room gets a lot of knocks on Trip Advisor for being somewhat dated- but say what you want about the decor, it was fine by us, the beds were comfy, there was decent water pressure in my morning shower, we had the regency Club access (Hyatt's Concierge level), and best of all, we had a HUGE balcony to enjoy the view from!  Here is the rest of the room-

















But enough about the room- what about the box? What about the wine? What generous soul had sent them to us, and what was inside that big box anyway?????

These answers, and my dazzling new career as shoe TV spokesmodel, NEXT!


----------



## wiigirl

Following along.


----------



## podsnel

kid-at-heart said:


> WOW!  I am here and on first page.  I do not believe it.



Wow- you're quick! I haven't advertised or anything yet! Thanks for finding me so fast Kate!


----------



## podsnel

wiigirl said:


> Following along.



You too!  Thanks for coming along again!


----------



## luvslikepi

Subbed!! Of course!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Oooh, this sounds like fun!  I've never toured San Fran or Yosemite, so I'll be taking lots of notes!


----------



## KristiMc

Loved seeing your trip pictures on FB.  Looking forward to reading the report.

On a side note - only 107 days till NYE on the Fantasy!  We are almost to double digits .


----------



## 15isto2

Was not expecting another report so soon but I am glad to be reading


----------



## Luv2trav

I love your reviews....I can't wait to hear about this trip...


----------



## franandaj

Subbing in!  I can't wait to hear about the beginning of the trip, because I know about the end of the trip!


----------



## jedijill

I'm here!  Dying to know what was in the box!

Jill in WET CO


----------



## lisaviolet

WT H?  

I just asked for a TR on the other thread.  

YEAH!  

Now I have to go actually read it.


----------



## lisaviolet

podsnel said:


> TABLE OF CONTENTS



Lovely of you.    That colour is gorgeous on you.  

And so happy to hear about all the time with friends, Ellen. 



podsnel said:


>



So great of Sean, Ellen.  Makes me happy to see him thrilled!    Why do think he was so content and happy?  I'm curious.  The laid back environment?  

And the one of the boys - SIGHING - just lovely.    Ellen, I'm emotional sitting here taking it in.  It's just nice to see.  

Can't wait to hear about all of it.  Especially San Francisco.  My niece goes to university there.  I've been to California and DL but never San Francisco - CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## NMW

Subscribing


----------



## mefordis

Yay!  Bring it on!


----------



## rentayenta

I'm here and can't wait for my cameo. 

Great room, we love Hyatts. And nice view sister! 

Sean does look so happy at the beach.


----------



## RGirl

Hi Ellen!!!!  I am so excited for this TR!    I mean, my old home town - San Francisco!    Yosemite where I have never been!    And DLR - maybe my favorite place on earth!    Couldn't be better!

Love your SF view!  And I think the hotel room looks just fine and very spacious, which is obviously pretty dang important with those big boys of yours.  I am looking forward to what the concierge level service will mean at this particular hotel.  

Can't wait for more!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hello Ellen!  I'm so excited to read about your trip to the West!  Too bad my plans to see you there went by the wayside, but it will be fun to read all about it !

Your plans look great!  I love the pics of the ground throughout your flight - it is amazing how vastly different the US regions can be!

I love the pic of all 3 boys at the beach!  So fun to see Sean so happy there!  Love the Regency club!  I'm sure with two boys you made good use of ut!


----------



## knewton64

SUBBIN'




ANY FOOD PORN?
This is what I have been waiting for -


YES!! U HAVE NOW PUT ME IN THE MOOD FOR S.F.
and DL







T.T.F.N.


----------



## burly

I'm here and ready for more!!!


----------



## toniosmom

Love the first pic and the pic of your 3 boys!

Subscribing, can't wait to read more!


----------



## Luv2trav

I'm just curious do you own at GCV? or did you get it at 7 months? If so how easy was it? I would love to do something similar next summer but we don't own at GCV.

I just love your trip reports. I see a lot of similaries in our family except your boys are just a bit older. It's because of your Aulani trip report I want to take my boys at that exact same age. They are 12 and 9 so I have a few years..


----------



## podsnel

luvslikepi said:


> Subbed!! Of course!



YAY!! Thanks for joining me AGAIN! 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Oooh, this sounds like fun!  I've never toured San Fran or Yosemite, so I'll be taking lots of notes!



Oh- you could have a LOT of fun with your family in Yosemite- TONS of stairs to make them climb there!   Every hike is straight up both ways, lol!



KristiMc said:


> Loved seeing your trip pictures on FB.  Looking forward to reading the report.
> 
> On a side note - only 107 days till NYE on the Fantasy!  We are almost to double digits .



I am SO excited to go on the Fantasy!  We are going to have a blast- especially our day in SXM!



15isto2 said:


> Was not expecting another report so soon but I am glad to be reading



Thanks and welcome! I am glad to be writing!



Luv2trav said:


> I love your reviews....I can't wait to hear about this trip...



Awww....thanks! I hope you enjoy this one, too!


----------



## podsnel

franandaj said:


> Subbing in!  I can't wait to hear about the beginning of the trip, because I know about the end of the trip!



Yes you do, girlfriend!! SO much fun salmon fishing with you guys! 









jedijill said:


> I'm here!  Dying to know what was in the box!
> 
> Jill in WET CO



Hey Jill!   How are you doing in all that rain in WET CO??

And you will find out soon.....



lisaviolet said:


> WT H?
> 
> I just asked for a TR on the other thread.
> 
> YEAH!
> 
> Now I have to go actually read it.



I KNOW! It's like Christmas!!  

XO Girlie- so glad you are here!



lisaviolet said:


> Lovely of you.    That colour is gorgeous on you.
> 
> Thank you! I think that must be my lucky shirt...
> 
> And so happy to hear about all the time with friends, Ellen.
> 
> Yes- it was WONDERFUL- and you need to get YOUR butt out to CA, missy!
> 
> So great of Sean, Ellen.  Makes me happy to see him thrilled!    Why do think he was so content and happy?  I'm curious.  The laid back environment?
> 
> He just really likes the beach down there- it is different than the Atlantic Ocean- the water is VERY warm (which is what he loves), there are small waves but not huge ones, and he can go out forever in the gulf, it doesn't drop off like the Atlantic sometimes in NJ, and he also had the pools and hot tubs right there.  we are going again next year and staying in the same place- the flight COMPLETELY sucks (through Houston with a 2-3 hour layover!!!!!!) but once you are there it is so nice for him.
> 
> And the one of the boys - SIGHING - just lovely.    Ellen, I'm emotional sitting here taking it in.  It's just nice to see.
> 
> Thanks Darlin'!
> 
> Can't wait to hear about all of it.  Especially San Francisco.  My niece goes to university there.  I've been to California and DL but never San Francisco - CAN'T WAIT.



AGAIN- get your butt out there!!



NMW said:


> Subscribing



YAY! Thanks and glad you are here!



mefordis said:


> Yay!  Bring it on!



 I will do my best!


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Hurrah for another report!  I so enjoy living vicariously through your travels, Ellen!  Sounds like you had an amazing time.  Club 33!!    Can't wait to hear all about everything.

Absolutely love that photo of your boys on the beach.  Kodak moment, for sure!


----------



## podsnel

rentayenta said:


> I'm here and can't wait for my cameo.
> 
> Great room, we love Hyatts. And nice view sister!
> 
> Sean does look so happy at the beach.



Hey Sista!   It's a long time before we get to DL, so here's a little reminder of the fun we had in advance-









LOVE you AND your awesome kids- so hope we get to hang out again someday!





RGirl said:


> Hi Ellen!!!!  I am so excited for this TR!    I mean, my old home town - San Francisco!    Yosemite where I have never been!    And DLR - maybe my favorite place on earth!    Couldn't be better!
> 
> You lived in SF?   What a wonderful place.  When? For how long? What part did you live in?
> 
> Love your SF view!  And I think the hotel room looks just fine and very spacious, which is obviously pretty dang important with those big boys of yours.  I am looking forward to what the concierge level service will mean at this particular hotel.
> 
> You are right, size matters!! And concierge at this particular hotel means a LOT- it is thought of as one of Hyatt's BEST Regency Clubs- it was excellent.
> 
> Can't wait for more!





MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hello Ellen!  I'm so excited to read about your trip to the West!  Too bad my plans to see you there went by the wayside, but it will be fun to read all about it !
> 
> That would have been the icing on the friend cake if I could have met you, too, Tammie!
> 
> Your plans look great!  I love the pics of the ground throughout your flight - it is amazing how vastly different the US regions can be!
> 
> It really was great- I enjoyed it immensely.  I kept pointing it out to the kids- they were pretty good about looking out the window and feigning impassive interest!
> 
> I love the pic of all 3 boys at the beach!  So fun to see Sean so happy there!  Love the Regency club!  I'm sure with two boys you made good use of ut!



Thanks- it was really hard to take that pic (and the 500 others I tried to take) because they just would not go where I wanted them to- it was kind of like Sean would go somewhere, and they would follow- but the water should have been behind them, not all those icky condos!

And the BEST regency Club EVARRRRRR!!!!



knewton64 said:


> SUBBIN'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANY FOOD PORN?
> This is what I have been waiting for -
> 
> Of course!! I will have tons! From everywhere....
> 
> 
> YES!! U HAVE NOW PUT ME IN THE MOOD FOR S.F.
> and DL
> 
> 
> Not hard to do that- both great places, you are in for a treat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.T.F.N.





burly said:


> I'm here and ready for more!!!



Excellent! Thanks for coming!!


----------



## podsnel

toniosmom said:


> Love the first pic and the pic of your 3 boys!
> 
> Subscribing, can't wait to read more!



Hey girlfriend!   So happy to see you here!



Luv2trav said:


> I'm just curious do you own at GCV? or did you get it at 7 months? If so how easy was it? I would love to do something similar next summer but we don't own at GCV.
> 
> No- we own AKV, BCV & BWV.  I was able to book at 7 months.  It was not a problem- I think part of that was due to us going at the end of the summer- but I stalked it online prior to that to see how availability was, and I could nearly always find something- definitely not during D23, tho- it is a GORGEOUS resort, BTW.....
> 
> I just love your trip reports. I see a lot of similaries in our family except your boys are just a bit older. It's because of your Aulani trip report I want to take my boys at that exact same age. They are 12 and 9 so I have a few years..



Awww thanks!  I love that I could help you go out there and have some fun!  Hawaii was hands down my kids' favorite destination- to them, nothing will top it.

I can honestly say, for once I agree with them!


----------



## podsnel

2xcited2sleep said:


> Hurrah for another report!  I so enjoy living vicariously through your travels, Ellen!  Sounds like you had an amazing time.  Club 33!!    Can't wait to hear all about everything.
> 
> Absolutely love that photo of your boys on the beach.  Kodak moment, for sure!



Hi Christine!  Thanks so much for joining in!  

And thanks for the compliment on the pic- I really can't say how happy we all were down at that beach because Sean was always so happy there. Just a great thing for all of us.


----------



## G'sMaman

Yay!  Found your TR!  As my 5 year old DD would say, those pictures of Sean make my heart smile.  : It reminded me of the saying God gives special children to special people.  Even though I know whats in that box, Im looking forward to finding out like everyone else.  The suspense is killing me.


----------



## podsnel

G'sMaman said:


> Yay!  Found your TR!  As my 5 year old DD would say, those pictures of Sean make my heart smile.  : It reminded me of the saying God gives special children to special people.  Even though I know whats in that box, Im looking forward to finding out like everyone else.  The suspense is killing me.



  I bet it is! I just finished 100 updates on the DISmom TR, and now I have to take Tyler out, so you will have to hold your suspense a little longer- I sincerely hope it does not really kill you, Tricia. 

And I love that expression-   those pictures make my heart smile, too.


----------



## dizneeat

Subbing ........ now going back to catch up!


----------



## scottny

Joining in. 
What a view from the room. 
Cant wait for more.


----------



## RGirl

> You lived in SF?  What a wonderful place. When? For how long? What part did you live in?
> 
> You are right, size matters!! And concierge at this particular hotel means a LOT- it is thought of as one of Hyatt's BEST Regency Clubs- it was excellent.


Yep!  Probably my favorite place I have ever lived (and I have lived in a LOT of places ) except for the expense.    Let's see, I moved there summer of 2001 - I can remember that because I moved from DC, so 9/11 was horrifying to me having left all of my friends in DC and NY (went to law school in NY State).  I left summer of 2007 when I knew my adoption of my daughter was going to go through and that I would no longer be willing to work 7 days a week and 12-hour days.  But, man, I still miss it - such a great town.  

Size DOES matter!  Let no one tell you otherwise.


----------



## mefordis

I am getting so many great tips from you!  I will definitely look into Hyatt Regency when we take our trip to SF!  Can't wait to see pictures from teh club level.

I mentioned this in a pm but wondering if you priced out Virgin America.  They have a great main cabin select category and closer to your trip you can upgrade.  However, I  know you said you used miles so of course if you had that many United miles you are going to use them to save $$!


----------



## dwelty

Podsnel,


You are my favorite trip writer on these boards, and that is saying a lot since I read almost every one.  I am really excited to read your latest since I am from California and Disneyland is my home park.  I was wondering if at some point you could add links in your signature as others have done to your past trip reports.


----------



## jenseib

You sneaky bugger, I didn't know you started this.  I will have to go back and catch up now.


----------



## CRdisMom

behind as usual.  Can't wait to see your photos of San Fran.  When we were out there two years ago it was such a blur.  I barely remember any of it.   Loved that you got to see so many Diser can't wait to hear all about the special surprises.


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Stopping by to say hello! Got here a little late since I got home last night from WDW! Now to catch up with all my subscriptions!


----------



## franandaj

podsnel said:


> I bet it is! I just finished 100 updates on the DISmom TR, and now I have to take Tyler out, so you will have to hold your suspense a little longer- I sincerely hope it does not really kill you, Tricia.
> 
> And I love that expression-   those pictures make my heart smile, too.



Don't forget you were going to send me some breadcrumbs so that I could find your DISmom's TR.  

Thanks for coming over to my thread!


----------



## Misskitty3

Subbing!  Can't wait to read more!


----------



## rndmr2

Glad to see you started your newest TR! Can't wait to read about all your California adventures! Beautiful view from the Hotel in San Fran!!


----------



## Flossbolna

Hi Ellen! I am here and looking forward to read about your adventures!!

My first trip to the US was in 1986 to visit my aunt who lives close to San Francisco. When she was showing me around the city one place we visited was the Hyatt because of the spectacular lobby and ever since then have I wanted to stay at this hotel! So I am very envious that you got to stay at my childhood (or more teenage) dream hotel!


----------



## MEK

Woo hoo!  I am in!  I want to be you in my next life so I can have fantastic travel experiences all year round!    Seriously though, I bet your TA IS in mourning.    Now you get to plan all your own adventures and benefit from that.  Smart move girlfriend!  

You got to meet Jenny.  That's so awesome!  I forgot you were in DL at the same time.  I hope I get to meet her in May, but I'm afraid its up in the air now that her Jan cruise was canceled.

I am also dying to go to DL.  I am thinking 2015 in the spring.  I like what you planned.  San Fran to Yosemite to DL.  I will be following along closely to see your exact itinerary.

Your view in San Fran is amazing.  How cool!

I also love all the pictures of Sean!  He looks so so happy during your vacation in Florida.  You vacations sound wonderfully successful.


----------



## podsnel

mefordis said:


> I am getting so many great tips from you!  I will definitely look into Hyatt Regency when we take our trip to SF!  Can't wait to see pictures from teh club level.
> 
> LOL! And I haven't even started!!  The Regency Club there is really, really good.  It made my husband very happy, because it saved us a lot of cash- and it had a beautiful view to boot!
> 
> I mentioned this in a pm but wondering if you priced out Virgin America.  They have a great main cabin select category and closer to your trip you can upgrade.  However, I  know you said you used miles so of course if you had that many United miles you are going to use them to save $$!



I did not, but that was because I use United as much as possible to accrue miles.  If I had been paying, however, I definitely would have flown them if it was better $$ wise. It always looks SOOOO good!



dizneeat said:


> Subbing ........ now going back to catch up!



Hi again, Karin! Welcome home- again! 



scottny said:


> Joining in.
> What a view from the room.
> Cant wait for more.



hi Scott!  It was a VERY nice view- Pods and I made very good use of that balcony- it was really nice to have.



RGirl said:


> Yep!  Probably my favorite place I have ever lived (and I have lived in a LOT of places ) except for the expense.    Let's see, I moved there summer of 2001 - I can remember that because I moved from DC, so 9/11 was horrifying to me having left all of my friends in DC and NY (went to law school in NY State).  I left summer of 2007 when I knew my adoption of my daughter was going to go through and that I would no longer be willing to work 7 days a week and 12-hour days.  But, man, I still miss it - such a great town.
> 
> Size DOES matter!  Let no one tell you otherwise.



 I promise, I won't! 

It must have been awful being from here, but not here, on 9/11.  It was a crazy, horrific time, that is for sure-

Have you been back to SF to visit?



dwelty said:


> Podsnel,
> 
> 
> You are my favorite trip writer on these boards, and that is saying a lot since I read almost every one.  I am really excited to read your latest since I am from California and Disneyland is my home park.  I was wondering if at some point you could add links in your signature as others have done to your past trip reports.



What an AMAZING compliment!!  Thank you so much, I have been all puffed up since I read that!  I LOVED your home park- it is sooooo easy....  BTW, my friend Drea who I met up with in DL is also from Temecula- her name on here is anewmac. 

What size is the screen you are viewing the DIS on?  Maybe that's it- I actually do have links to all my TRs- it's the writing on the bottom of my sig.  Can you not see them?  I know I don't see them on my ipad.  Let me know when you look-


----------



## podsnel

jenseib said:


> You sneaky bugger, I didn't know you started this.  I will have to go back and catch up now.



I am changing to pink for replies, because the slate blue doesn't show up. 

Well, not that much to catch up on, lol! Maybe on the DISmoms- now THAT was a TON of posts....I'm exhausted!



CRdisMom said:


> behind as usual.  Can't wait to see your photos of San Fran.  When we were there two years ago it was such a blur.  I barely remember any of it.   Loved that you got to see so many Diser can't wait to hear all about the special surprises.



Not so behind.... 

How long were you there for?  We went 20 years ago- loved it then, love it even more now-



Wicket's Mom said:


> Stopping by to say hello! Got here a little late since I got home last night from WDW! Now to catch up with all my subscriptions!



Thanks for coming along!   It's so funny everyone keeps saying how behind they are when I haven't even really started! OMG, I took literally THOUSANDS of photos....you could show up in a year and probably STILL not be too late, lol.



franandaj said:


> Don't forget you were going to send me some breadcrumbs so that I could find your DISmom's TR.
> 
> Thanks for coming over to my thread!



Of course!  Here's a link to DISmoms- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3112422

There are links to all my TRs in my sig (except 1  I think I took off from HHI because they wouldn't all fit)- can you not see them?  Someone else on here had the same issue.  Now I'm very curious.


----------



## rentayenta

Love that pic of you and Chloe on Space Mountain; care if I borrow it?


----------



## podsnel

Misskitty3 said:


> Subbing!  Can't wait to read more!



AWESOME!!!! Thanks for joining in! 



rndmr2 said:


> Glad to see you started your newest TR! Can't wait to read about all your California adventures! Beautiful view from the Hotel in San Fran!!



Well, I can't wait to relive them, so....it's a win/win! 



Flossbolna said:


> Hi Ellen! I am here and looking forward to read about your adventures!!
> 
> Hi Magdalene!!
> 
> My first trip to the US was in 1986 to visit my aunt who lives close to San Francisco. When she was showing me around the city one place we visited was the Hyatt because of the spectacular lobby and ever since then have I wanted to stay at this hotel! So I am very envious that you got to stay at my childhood (or more teenage) dream hotel!



LOL- that was the year I got MARRIED!  But I was only 23, so......

I hopped around to so many different hotels (in my head) before settling on the Hyatt- it IS iconic- but in the end, it was the view/balcony and convenient location that sold me.  I can absolutely see why it would dazzle you as a teenager- it did that for me as an adult- I have lots of lobby pics for you to reminisce with.  Did you ever see the movie "Earthquake"? It was with Charleton Heston- and the elevators in this lobby played a role in that particular film.

I DO hope you will be able to fufill your teen dream one day and stay there yourself!  It is beyond fabulous there- and the people are wonderful as well, making it even better. 



MEK said:


> Woo hoo!  I am in!  I want to be you in my next life so I can have fantastic travel experiences all year round!    Seriously though, I bet your TA IS in mourning.    Now you get to plan all your own adventures and benefit from that.  Smart move girlfriend!
> 
> LOL, MEK- you are away just as much as me!   And I always plan my own stuff- I just call my TA to book it after I have done the research- that way I know I am getting a great price but also great service.  And God forbid something goes wrong, I had her TA abilities to fix things.
> 
> You got to meet Jenny.  That's so awesome!  I forgot you were in DL at the same time.  I hope I get to meet her in May, but I'm afraid its up in the air now that her Jan cruise was canceled.
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE Jenny!!!   And her kids- all were so fun to be with- I rode my first ride EVER at DL with her daughter, Chloe- Space Mountain (which- it is no lie or rumour- totally kicks the WDW version's BUTT!!).  When are you going in May?  I hope she is still able to go- she is so cute, she is like the Energizer Bunny!   She is also someone I need to know forever- really great person.
> 
> I am also dying to go to DL.  I am thinking 2015 in the spring.  I like what you planned.  San Fran to Yosemite to DL.  I will be following along closely to see your exact itinerary.
> 
> The boys (Inc Pods) were burned out by the end- but not me!  Maybe I'm an energizer bunny, too!
> 
> Your view in San Fran is amazing.  How cool!
> 
> I also love all the pictures of Sean!  He looks so so happy during your vacation in Florida.  You vacations sound wonderfully successful.



It was beyond words, seeing him so happy. Complete heaven for all of us.

And I have soooo much catching up to do on your TR!!! I will be there soon!


----------



## podsnel

rentayenta said:


> Love that pic of you and Chloe on Space Mountain; care if I borrow it?



Of course not! Honored! 

Did you make any decisions yet?


----------



## rentayenta

podsnel said:


> Of course not! Honored!
> 
> Did you make any decisions yet?





 Thanks! 



I did decide to change to the same cruise that sets sail on March 30 for many reasons. 7 nights would have been amazing but just not feasible and I really wanted to sail a classic ship before theyre gone. I'm a sucker for nostalgia. Joshua doesn't want to miss that much school most of all. I know, crazy kid. Plus both the January and March cruises fall at the beginning of the term so anything he does miss, he'll have time to make up. Feb didn't work at all as M and I have Mexico. Then late Feb is Gabby's bday so pushing it back from a social and financial stand point made the best sense. Thank for for the sweet texts and working it out with me. One day we'll get that 7 days cruise.


----------



## Beth D

I'm in!  Can't wait to see what's in the box.  Cheese to go with some wine maybe?


----------



## englishrose47

Subbing and am all caught up


----------



## englishrose47

Subbing !!! I even have caught up!!!


----------



## dwelty

Re: Links to trip reports.  yep I am using an IPad that must be the problem.


----------



## podsnel

dwelty said:


> Re: Links to trip reports.  yep I am using an IPad that must be the problem.



Are you using the app? Nothing shows with the app- but if you look with Safari, they are all there ( i just checked on my ipad), even the newest ones at the bottom that are barely there work.


----------



## Wicket's Mom

The photo of Sean & Pods together is one beautiful shot. I'm partial to fathers & sons pictures, maybe because I have four, LOL.


----------



## franandaj

podsnel said:


> Of course!  Here's a link to DISmoms- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3112422
> 
> There are links to all my TRs in my sig (except 1  I think I took off from HHI because they wouldn't all fit)- can you not see them?  Someone else on here had the same issue.  Now I'm very curious.



I'm using IE, probably 7 maybe 8 and the last thing I can see in your sig is the Mickey with the life preserver.  I can tell that there is another ticker below it because I see a sliver of that, and the words "mickeypath.com", but I don't see that ticker or anything below it.


----------



## MEK

Ellen - I am arriving May 12th for 6 nights.  Traveling with Cynthia again.  We are on an every 18 month schedule!   We were hoping that Jenny could join us.  We plan to pool our points and book an OKW studio.  

I hope Jenny can still go, but with her cruise changes I certainly understand if she can't.  I wouldn't be able to travel twice in the same 6 weeks from a work perspective.  Darn work - it is TOTALLY cutting in on my vacation plans!


----------



## podsnel

*So what was in that box??? Well....to be honest, we kind of already knew what was in the box- from the outside, and from the AMAZING and delicious perfume of nectarines and peaches and plums coming from it.  Plus the Orchard stamp.  Yea, that was also a pretty big clue that we had not only been blessed with a bottle of Cabernet, but also a gorgeous assortment of the MOST beautiful and scrumptious plums, peaches & nectarines....





Then I took a closer look at the wine.  Now, I am not knocking my friend Marilyn, who was my TA and who usually sends a bottle to the room when we book a cruise or All Inclusive...but, to be fair, these bottles are less expensive tokens available to TAs in  general.  (FWIW, Marilyn's hubby is a wine collector, and we have personally enjoyed many lovely bottles with them- this is just different). I looked at that bottle of wine that we had just received AGAIN...





Ummm...that ain't no TA freebie- that is some VERY special, VERY VERY lovely wine.  

Wait....wasn't there a note?  Here I was just assuming it was all from Marilyn, but there must be another answer.....





I was in tears when I read it. How special this all made me feel, I can not say!  G'sMaman- Tricia- my new DIS friend who had contacted me last year when I was in the planning stages of the trip, who has a  pied-à-terre in SF and was giving me travel tips all along (which was incredible! It was like having a private, very personal travel insider!!), she reassured me when I was concerned I was making a mistake NOT staying in Fisherman's Wharf (the highly touristy area in SF, which we did frequent while we were there, but were very happy to leave  at the end of the visit)- REALLY glad I stuck with that Hyatt....she gave me TONS of restaurant suggestions, told me about the Ferry Building (where I visited the Farmer's Market, again, in tears, because it was BEYOND heaven for a foodie like myself)...and who I was supposed to meet at said Farmer's Market that last Saturday morning in SF, but didn't because she had a last minute trip to the beach instead (can't blame her for THAT!).  Tricia sent me all this to say welcome back to SF, thanks for writing TRs. 





Am I getting across how special this was?  Because it really WAS and still IS so special.  Thanks, Tricia, for your generous and completely lovely and incredibly treasured and enjoyed welcome gift.  Tyler dove into that fruit as soon as we opened it (I think if you look at one of the room pics you can see him eating a plum).  We had to eat the peaches standing over the sink, they were so drippingly juicy! Every time we tried any of it, we were moaning and groaning about how amazing it was (that part was a little creepy, to be honest, lol!).  And that WINE!!!!   Yes, we will be back, and YES DEFINITELY we will be heading to visit Mr. Phelps.... and I truly hope to see you there when we go. 

OK...so fruit orgy concluded for the time being, we freshened up and headed out to walk along the water to Fisherman's Wharf.  Down from the 12th floor, looking into the lobby-





And outside- already SO BEAUTIFUL in this city, and we just got started!!





I was wearing what is, apparently, my lucky shirt- because, as I walked in front of the Hyatt, a tv team approached me and asked if i would mind being interviewed about some shoes for QVC. 

Umm- yea, I can do that!  But do ya SEE my shoes??? LOL, I was wearing very comfy orange Keens, ready for some power walking around SF.

Oh- but you are so gorgeous in that blue shirt (note to self- ALWAYS wear this color blue- ALWAYS!!) and you obviously know how to accessorize and put it all together.

Again- do ya see my shoes?? 

So I picked a pair out of the bag- after she told me I couldn't pick the first 2 I chose (because that was what everyone was picking- but she had me talk about them too, because they liked everything I was saying about the first shoe, I was really good at this they all said).













CRAZY!!!!!! So after talking about shoes and how I would wear them and what I would wear them with, I signed a release and rejoined the fam.  And Timmy says, "So, let me see if I have this right.  We have been in San Francisco one hour. So far, you have gotten presents from someone you have never met and you have been on TV.  Is that right?"

Yes, my youngest son. That is just HOW it IS for Mommy in sunny San Francisco!!  

The celebrity and her entourage moved on......walking along the water, admiring absolutely EVERYTHING, including the America's Cup enhancements.





From Diners, Drive ins and Dives- we were planning to have dinner here one night....









There were concerts going on- today, the Jonas Brothers were performing-





Until we approached-





Fisherman's Wharf, specifically Pier 39.  Ty grabbed a churro, and Tim had a pretzel-





I admired the first of many beautiful flowers we would enjoy in this city-









The first thing we did was take the boys over to play a 7D video game thing, which I had gotten on Groupon for 1/2 price (I did alot of that this trip, and saved a lot of money that way, FYI). Pods and I found a little touristy place to have a beverage and share some clam chowder in a sourdough bowl, one of those must-do's in SF.  We stopped at-





Cont'd next post-

*


----------



## podsnel

*We had a very sassy server-





The head bodyguard was busy admiring the AMAZING celebrity he was lucky to be sitting with-





Well, not really, but he does look so sweet there. Pods got the first of MANY Anchor Steams-





And I had





And some









Our sassy server, who was a native San Franciscan, came by to chat and talk about her city. Of course, as expected, she was awesome-





T&T came over to try some chowder too-





They did enjoy that 7D thing, but I would NEVER pay full price for it- it was over VERY quickly.  Even though they played twice.  They do offer a second round at a discount, if that's something you want, BTW.  Then we went to do some perusing of Pier 39s finest including-





One day, Tim's photo could be up there with all the other famous leftys-





Pods photobombed my Carousel pic-





And we had our first glimpse of the Rock-





And the famous Pier 39 seals-









I offered to take a couple's photo with Alcatraz in the backround, and they were kind enough to reciprocate-





Sort of, huh, Capt Oblivious???   I could tell he was missing the point of our pose by the angle he was using, so I nicely asked if he would be able to do another with Alcatraz in it -





What can I tell ya- I'm from NJ. We're not shy about what we want. 

Our next stop was another boy-motivated venue- the Musee Mecanique. It is free, and is a warehouse of old pre-video arcade games.  It really is fascinating, and a lot of fun to visit.  On the way-





Flowers are EVERYWHERE in SF!





Fistfuls of quarters are a good thing to bring here, although of course there are change machines.





To check out all the fully operational attractions from the past-





Look who it is!





Of course the boys had to play this





Cont'd-
*


----------



## podsnel

*







This one TOTALLY creeps me out!





Tyler is VERY strong-





But not strong enough, lol!





There were loads of toothpick creations which animated when you dropped your quarter in-





Pinball was always my favorite-





It was getting close to our dinner time, so we moved on-





We did not go inside the sub, sorry.  Although that would have been very cool, I am sure.  





 Nowhere In Particular- LOVE IT!!!





Tonight we would be having seafood for dinner, and on Fisherman's Wharf. If you have ever looked into having a nice seafood dinner on Fisherman's Wharf, you probably know there are not alot of good options.  Lots of restaurants, just not that many GOOD ones.  But we were going to Scoma's- and although it was pricey (like everything else in FW), it has very good ratings on Yelp and TA and even Chowhound....  so off we went to our first dinner in the city of yumminess!

Have to go upload some pics for this- I'll see ya real soon!

*


----------



## jedijill

What an awesome gift!  You had quite the start to your morning!  I have to get to SF some of these days.

Jill in CO


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> So what was in that box??? Well....to be honest, we kind of already knew what was in the box- from the outside, and from the AMAZING and delicious perfume of nectarines and peaches and plums coming from it.  Plus the Orchard stamp.  Yea, that was also a pretty big clue that we had not only been blessed with a bottle of Cabernet, but also a gorgeous assortment of the MOST beautiful and scrumptious plums, peaches & nectarines....



Wow!  Somebody knows how to treat you right!



podsnel said:


> I was in tears when I read it. How special this all made me feel, I can not say!
> 
> Tricia sent me all this to say welcome back to SF, thanks for writing TRs.



Double wow!  What a special gift...DIS'ers rock!



podsnel said:


> And outside- already SO BEAUTIFUL in this city, and we just got started!!



Some great pictures here.  It really does look like a beautiful city.



podsnel said:


> So I picked a pair out of the bag- after she told me I couldn't pick the first 2 I chose (because that was what everyone was picking- but she had me talk about them too, because they liked everything I was saying about the first shoe, I was really good at this they all said).



I think I would have liked to hear Pods' take on it instead.  It would have been like mine: "Um...they're shoes.  They go on your feet...

...that's about it."



podsnel said:


> And Timmy says, "So, let me see if I have this right.  We have been in San Francisco one hour. So far, you have gotten presents from someone you have never met and you have been on TV.  Is that right?"







podsnel said:


> From Diners, Drive ins and Dives- we were planning to have dinner here one night....



We do lots of research with that show, too!



podsnel said:


> Our sassy server, who was a native San Franciscan, came by to chat and talk about her city. Of course, as expected, she was awesome-



Sassy servers are the best servers.



podsnel said:


> Sort of, huh, Capt Oblivious???   I could tell he was missing the point of our pose by the angle he was using, so I nicely asked if he would be able to do another with Alcatraz in it -



 Alcatraz?  Why would you want that in the picture?  I figured you just wanted the family in front of unrecognizable water.



podsnel said:


> This one TOTALLY creeps me out!



Yeah, that's Clown-in-Poltergeist-level creepiness.



podsnel said:


> There were loads of toothpick creations which animated when you dropped your quarter in-



Very cool!


----------



## podsnel

*We arrived at Scoma's for our 6:30 Reservation a few minutes early,





 so we had a seat at the bar.  A pinot grigio for me, another Anchor I think for Pods, water for Tim, Coke for Ty. The bartenders were hilarious!





They offered to take our pic, and took several- here is one-





Scomas is an old, old restaurant that has been a part of SF for nearly 50 years. When we last visited SF, there was no way Pods and I could afford to eat here, or at any of the other restaurants I had always seen on postcards as a child.  So I was VERY happy that this time we were able to enjoy one of them, and this one imparticular is one that gets some good reviews, as I said before- it also has some marvelous food porn on Yelp that had me salivating for months prior, lol.  Soon we were seated-





our waiter was John, and I am pretty sure he has been there for a while.  I asked him about the sand dabs- this is a fish I always see in recipes from West Coast chefs, but we do not have this fish on the east coast.  John said that was what he ate the most often here. Great! Put me in for that, and we will share some apps first (we had that filling chowder not so long before this, so not terribly hungry).  Some shrimp- Crispy Shrimp Torpedoes 17





And some oysters, which Timmy INSISTED he liked, although we all thought he was mistaken! 





Turns out...Timmy was NOT mistaken, he DOES in fact like oysters on the half shell. Go figure- the kid won't eat grilled cheese made with anything other than processed American- but slimy sea creatures?  BRING IT!









Too funny.  





Here are my Grilled Sand Dabs 29 
Lemon-Caper Butter  -





I had asked John about bones, as bones in fish are a deal breaker for me (yes, it's true, there are even some foodie things I can't do) and he said he would tell them to be extra careful about the bones for me- bless that John, there was not a bone in sight.  I really liked them- I was thinking that they would be like flounder, but they are more solid than that, although sweet, if that makes sense.  

Pods enjoyed Alaskan Halibut Siciliana 34 
Topped with Tomato, Olives, Capers, and Anchovy 





It was very very good.  Timmy the shellfish eater had *New York Strip Steak  8oz 31





He ate every bite.  Tyler had prawns- Fried Prawns or Scallops 32 





I wish one of us would have ordered the Cioppino, but none of us was in the mood- I think we were starting to get a bit tired, with the 3 hour time difference.  We asked John to take a pic-





He was just so sweet. Reminded me of many Italian men I know in NJ, lol. 

When we left Scoma's, on a Tuesday night at about 8:00 or so, it was still busy, people were still coming in.  I would certainly go back- it was a really good way to kick off the trip.  Outside-









We walked home, much to Tyler's never ending complaints.  More soon- I really need to go work out! 
*


----------



## jenseib

What a fun day and great gifts.....now I am hungry for a nectarine!
Dinner looks fabulous.


----------



## jedijill

You are an updating machine this morning!

Scoma's looks amazing!  Not a huge seafood lover but that all looked fantastic!

Jill in CO


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Looks like I replied before you were finished updating...oops!

Glad everyone enjoyed dinner...looks like a neat place!  I would have gone straight for the steak, though.

Beautiful sunset!


----------



## podsnel

*I decided to finish out the first day once I uploaded everything so.....

We walked back- the sunset transformed the city and made it even more beautiful, if that was possible. Also more chilly.This was outside of the restaurant-





SERIOUSLY touristy down here in FW-





Boudin Bakery bread animals-









Back by the water for our 25 minute walk home-





The Cable Cars run along this water- and they are very easy to pick up in FW, and then get off anywhere along the line- in our case, at the Hyatt, on the historic (because they use these old cable cars from EVERYWHERE in the world) F line.  Probably the best thing to do is to buy a muni pass for however many days you will be there- I think there are 1, 3 and 7 days available, and that covers cable cars and buses.  OR...if you purchase a Citypass, it is included in that (along with Alcatraz, Exploratorium, Cali Academy of sciences, etc....).  But we like to walk- well, all of us except tyler, that is- so that's usually what we did. More flowers-













So, this is how that walking thing works in my family.  My family walks, and I stop every 3 inches (THEY say- I say it's more like 10 inches, but what would I know) to take pictures.  Then I sprint to catch up.  Then I stop again. Then I sprint. You get the idea.  So by the time we are done, I have basically run a 5k, and everyone else has had a leisurely stroll home. NICE.... do you SEE how far ahead they are?





FWIW, I gained no weight on this vacation.  So sprinting is GOOD!

This reminds me of HHI-





That was the Coit Tower- we will be up there another day.  Outside the Exploratorium, which looks like a BLAST if your kids are into science and hands on stuff.  My kids are into sports, extreme hiking, and video games.  (They sound smart, don't they? ) So we didn't go here this time- but had they been a couple of years younger, we definitely would have. 





Look! Timmy is being all interactive with some free science stuff outside the museum!! There IS hope, lol!









Ah- it was athletically challenging- that was the draw. Back to jock-dom.

Almost home-





Our hotel-





Inside the lobby-





Looking down from the ride UP-





The boys turned on the tube and watched some sports, while Pods and I did what was MOST important.  

Opened that wine and enjoyed the view!













THANK YOU TRICIA!!!!

Tomorrow- Muir Woods hiking and a tour of the city with Silver Lion tours-
*


----------



## JKSWonder

All subbed up Ellen!



podsnel said:


> And Timmy says, "So, let me see if I have this right.  We have been in San Francisco one hour. So far, you have gotten presents from someone you have never met and you have been on TV.  Is that right?"
> 
> Yes, my youngest son. That is just HOW it IS for Mommy in sunny San Francisco!!
> 
> [/B]



Hehe, good for you!

The pic of Tim in front of the Left Hand store...Timmy is a giant!  A tall, skinny giant!  When did that happen?

We passed by a Left Hand kiosk at Downtown Disney last month.  I had never seen it there before, so I think it must be relatively new.  

We just got back from a week at WDW...the Beach Club.  I'm debating whether or not to do a trip report.  On one hand, I want to.  On the other hand, I doubt my ability to stick to it until the end!


----------



## rentayenta

I didn't realize until your lobby photo that thats where Michael Joshua stayed last December during their boys trip to see the Raiders game. 


Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful! Love every bit of this report from dinner (yum) to the sweet gifts. You are blessed my dear.


----------



## dizneeat

That's what I call an awesome day!

Great gifts (well deserved ), great hotel, being a TV celebrity, and then a walk through one of the most beautiful cities in the world, chowder in a breadbowl 

, and a delicious dinner ..... only to be topped by some great wine and an evening on the balcony. 

You live THE life, Ellen!


----------



## kid-at-heart

I miss SF.  My college boyfriend and I spent many a fun spring break touring about the city. 

Had to laugh, I am like you, I research the heck out of an intended vacation, make all my plans (wish list) then hand it over to a TA.  That way I get to have the fun and they can handle the problems, if there are any.  Most often everything runs smoothly.  Also, I hate talking on a phone so if I cannot reserve something via the internet or handle an issue via the internet then I want nothing to do with it.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

What a wonderful gift!  I'm sure you enjoyed getting it almost as much as eating/drinking it!   Nice first day in SF!  How cool that you got to me a QVC celeb!  I wish I had seen your interview - I'm sure you sold lots of shoes - they should have given you a free pair!  I just love the way the sun gleams on the West Coast just before sunset!  

We loved the mechanique museum too!  What a hoot!  Looks like a wonderful dinner - looking forward to your next day!


----------



## G'sMaman

Oh, Ellen!  The pleasure was all mine.  You are always so incredibly sweet!  Thank YOU for all the time and TLC you put into your trip reports.  Its not just your wonderful trip reports and pictures, but you really have a way of connecting with your readers and making them feel special.  I cant wait to read about the rest of your trip.  The next time we have visitors in town, I will tell them to read your TR and Im certain that even if they only manage to do what you did in one day it would still be a very fun, full _week_!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

I do so want to go to SF after seeing your photos! The night picture from your room was stunning!

The box of fruit was like a treasure chest fill of jewels. Beautiful, I love fresh fruit. Then to also have that great bottle of wine, such a gracious lady.

Timmy is growing up so fast. Tyler always looks so blasé, but that's the typical teen pose.


----------



## eandesmom

podsnel said:


> Then I took a closer look at the wine.  Now, I am not knocking my friend Marilyn, who was my TA and who usually sends a bottle to the room when we book a cruise or All Inclusive...but, to be fair, these bottles are less expensive tokens available to TAs in  general.  (FWIW, Marilyn's hubby is a wine collector, and we have personally enjoyed many lovely bottles with them- this is just different). I looked at that bottle of wine that we had just received AGAIN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm...that ain't no TA freebie- that is some VERY special, VERY VERY lovely wine.



Nice choice! and what a lovely thoughtful gift!  I really like Embarcadero/Financial District for stays.  We have stayed in most parts of the city, including Fisherman's Wharf and we really loved being down at the Ebarcadero this time as well.  SO many good options in the city though.



podsnel said:


> CRAZY!!!!!! So after talking about shoes and how I would wear them and what I would wear them with, I signed a release and rejoined the fam.  And Timmy says, "So, let me see if I have this right.  We have been in San Francisco one hour. So far, you have gotten presents from someone you have never met and you have been on TV.  Is that right?"
> 
> Yes, my youngest son. That is just HOW it IS for Mommy in sunny San Francisco!!



I want to travel with you too!



podsnel said:


> From Diners, Drive ins and Dives- we were planning to have dinner here one night....



We had brunch there yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fun to see pictures of the Musee Mechanique, we've never done it and I bet the boys would like it.  The exploratorium is extremely cool.  I didn't know it had moved from the Palace of Fine Arts, and was so shocked to see it down there!



podsnel said:


> Tonight we would be having seafood for dinner, and on Fisherman's Wharf. If you have ever looked into having a nice seafood dinner on Fisherman's Wharf, you probably know there are not alot of good options.  Lots of restaurants, just not that many GOOD ones.  But we were going to Scoma's- and although it was pricey (like everything else in FW), it has very good ratings on Yelp and TA and even Chowhound....  so off we went to our first dinner in the city of yumminess!



I've never been but have heard good things.  There is not much right in Fisherman's Wharf itself that is for sure!


----------



## englishrose47

Wow Ellen what awesome updates !!! Alcatraz, the seals , the flowers and the food !!! Those Bread animal were great !!! Hmm I have to check if San Franciscois a Free Trip!!!


----------



## MEK

Holy Mega Update!  I can't even read it all now because, ya know, I gotta get ready for work.

Love your arrival gift, your shoe interview, your entertaining lunch, and the cool museum.  And thank goodness you told your stand in photographer how to take a correct picture!

I'll be back to read about dinner and, most likely, drool over it.  

What a COOL city!


----------



## podsnel

englishrose47 said:


> Subbing !!! I even have caught up!!!



*YAY!  So happy to see you Rosie! *



Wicket's Mom said:


> The photo of Sean & Pods together is one beautiful shot. I'm partial to fathers & sons pictures, maybe because I have four, LOL.



*LOL- me too! *



franandaj said:


> I'm using IE, probably 7 maybe 8 and the last thing I can see in your sig is the Mickey with the life preserver.  I can tell that there is another ticker below it because I see a sliver of that, and the words "mickeypath.com", but I don't see that ticker or anything below it.



*What size is your screen? Maybe that's it- can you see all of your own sig?  I think yours is the same as mine- *



MEK said:


> Ellen - I am arriving May 12th for 6 nights.  Traveling with Cynthia again.  We are on an every 18 month schedule!   We were hoping that Jenny could join us.  We plan to pool our points and book an OKW studio.
> 
> *How fun!  I am skipping this year I think- hopefully you will have less band groups than we did- it was more crowded this past year the 1st week in May than ever before- and it was really all the band kids. It really kind of messes up everything, those large groups- when 200 kids get on EE all at one time, there really is no chance to be a single rider, etc- KWIM?  Great that you can pool your points! *
> 
> I hope Jenny can still go, but with her cruise changes I certainly understand if she can't.  I wouldn't be able to travel twice in the same 6 weeks from a work perspective.  Darn work - it is TOTALLY cutting in on my vacation plans!



I hope she can go with you, too- you will love her!  



jedijill said:


> What an awesome gift!  You had quite the start to your morning!  I have to get to SF some of these days.
> 
> Jill in CO



*SERIOUSLY!!! It was a GREAT start to a great vacation!  Have you ever been to SF?  You do need to go- it's very eclectic, and very beautiful. *


----------



## jedijill

podsnel said:


> [
> 
> *SERIOUSLY!!! It was a GREAT start to a great vacation!  Have you ever been to SF?  You do need to go- it's very eclectic, and very beautiful. *




I've been once the year before the big earthquake.  I loved it and really want to go back as an adult.  

Jill in CO


----------



## podsnel

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow!  Somebody knows how to treat you right!
> 
> Double wow!  What a special gift...DIS'ers rock!
> 
> *ABSOLUTELY!*
> 
> Some great pictures here.  It really does look like a beautiful city.
> 
> *It is one of those places that just offers SO much- love it!*
> 
> I think I would have liked to hear Pods' take on it instead.  It would have been like mine: "Um...they're shoes.  They go on your feet...
> 
> ...that's about it."
> 
> *LMAO!!!! That is EXACTLY what he would have said! "They're black.  My other pair is brown.  I put on the ones my wife tells me to." *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do lots of research with that show, too!
> 
> *He does alot of shows in SF- lots of places there to check out- there was another one on my list, it was a diner that was mexican/korean fusion- the burritos looked amazing- but we were never in that area at the right time.  *
> 
> Sassy servers are the best servers.
> 
> *Agree!! Much more fun to have a personality than a dud!*
> 
> Alcatraz?  Why would you want that in the picture?  I figured you just wanted the family in front of unrecognizable water.
> 
> *Seriously!  I prefer to have unrecognizable water, then put all the pictures up from various vacations in front of mystery water, then have everyone guess where we've been-
> 
> Really-Here we are in Chicago-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is at Lake Michigan-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Italian Riviera-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our quick jaunt to Nantucket-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Yeah, that's Clown-in-Poltergeist-level creepiness.
> 
> *Right??? *
> 
> Very cool!





Captain_Oblivious said:


> Looks like I replied before you were finished updating...oops!
> 
> Glad everyone enjoyed dinner...looks like a neat place!  I would have gone straight for the steak, though.
> 
> *Or the PB&J- I know....*
> 
> Beautiful sunset!



*I cropped the pic- it's better now-





*

*Thanks for replying- you always crack me up!!*


----------



## podsnel

jenseib said:


> What a fun day and great gifts.....now I am hungry for a nectarine!
> Dinner looks fabulous.



*To say that fruit was great is an understatement- it was EXACTLY what fruit is supposed to be- juicy AND sweet- not one or the other.  Those little green plums illicited a 10 minute conversation, if you can imagine!*



jedijill said:


> You are an updating machine this morning!
> 
> Scoma's looks amazing!  Not a huge seafood lover but that all looked fantastic!
> 
> Jill in CO



*Scoma's is a landmark- not that special to look at, but lots of yumminess inside. *



JKSWonder said:


> All subbed up Ellen!
> 
> *YAY!! *
> 
> Hehe, good for you!
> 
> The pic of Tim in front of the Left Hand store...Timmy is a giant!  A tall, skinny giant!  When did that happen?
> 
> *Crazy, huh?  He loves it, too- always touching and reaching for things the rest of us can't- SHOWOFF!!*
> 
> We passed by a Left Hand kiosk at Downtown Disney last month.  I had never seen it there before, so I think it must be relatively new.
> 
> *We will have to check it out! But it will be a while....*
> 
> We just got back from a week at WDW...the Beach Club.  I'm debating whether or not to do a trip report.  On one hand, I want to.  On the other hand, I doubt my ability to stick to it until the end!



*Do it!  They are so much fun to write- it's like going on the vacation a second time. *


----------



## podsnel

rentayenta said:


> I didn't realize until your lobby photo that thats where Michael Joshua stayed last December during their boys trip to see the Raiders game.
> 
> *Yes!  We were chatting about that last year- *
> 
> Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful! Love every bit of this report from dinner (yum) to the sweet gifts. You are blessed my dear.



Don't I know it. 



dizneeat said:


> That's what I call an awesome day!
> 
> *It sure was!*
> 
> Great gifts (well deserved ), great hotel, being a TV celebrity, and then a walk through one of the most beautiful cities in the world, chowder in a breadbowl
> 
> , and a delicious dinner ..... only to be topped by some great wine and an evening on the balcony.
> 
> You live THE life, Ellen!



*I am very blessed! *



kid-at-heart said:


> I miss SF.  My college boyfriend and I spent many a fun spring break touring about the city.
> 
> Had to laugh, I am like you, I research the heck out of an intended vacation, make all my plans (wish list) then hand it over to a TA.  That way I get to have the fun and they can handle the problems, if there are any.  Most often everything runs smoothly.  Also, I hate talking on a phone so if I cannot reserve something via the internet or handle an issue via the internet then I want nothing to do with it.



*Exactly- then the TA can stay on hold, and you can do better things with your time.  
*


MAGICFOR2 said:


> What a wonderful gift!  I'm sure you enjoyed getting it almost as much as eating/drinking it!   Nice first day in SF!  How cool that you got to me a QVC celeb!  I wish I had seen your interview - I'm sure you sold lots of shoes - they should have given you a free pair!  I just love the way the sun gleams on the West Coast just before sunset!
> 
> We loved the mechanique museum too!  What a hoot!  Looks like a wonderful dinner - looking forward to your next day!



*I don't even know if that QVC thing has been on yet- I looked at their shoes on the QVC website, and did not see them- they really were fall/winter shoes, so maybe it's still coming up. I don't really watch QVC, so I doubt I will ever know it was on unless someone else tells me they saw me on TV, lol. 

And you are right- I enjoyed  being on the receiving end of that generosity  just as much as eating/drinking it!*


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> Really-Here we are in Chicago-
> 
> 
> 
> This is at Lake Michigan-
> 
> 
> 
> On the Italian Riviera-
> 
> 
> 
> Our quick jaunt to Nantucket-





You win the internet today!


----------



## dvc4life

Hi Ellen!  Just found your new TR last night.  Have started reading this morning but just wanted to comment on your first set of pictures.  They are great of Sean, Tyler and Tim.  Boy have they grown up.  And Sean looks so happy.  

Now, going back to read the rest!


----------



## OhMari

I knew you were going to California after I read your last TR.
If you ever become a travel agent-I will be your first customer.
I posted very last on your Hawaiian vacation and I even commented if you would do my travel plans, without me even knowing about your TA plans.

Nice shout out to Wisconsin.
I had to look at the picture and I thought at first you were crossing the Mississippi, but then I realized you were crossing over Lake Michigan by Milwaukee.  Me and my dh just came across the Milwaukee Express Ferry and I recognized the coastline.  The Ferry was my big adventure this summer.  My dh has to much work, we spent part of our vacation at a mechanic shop that is putting a new engine in a subway train.  His company is putting a new subway tunnel in under Grand Central Station and it will go out to Queens.  My youngest son is moving to NYC next week-he also works for Michels Corp, so maybe I will get to go and visit, but he already told me I can't stay with him, I have to get a hotel


Back to your TR-please become a TA-you take the neatest vacations.  I never knew you could buy a ticket and be able to use those different transportations.


----------



## chattadisser

I just found your TR and this is the exact trip that I have been thinking about planning!

My husband and I got out to SF last October for the first time and loved it. We would like to go back and take our girls but I can't imagine going to SF or DL without the other. Then I figured out how close Yosemite is and well, it has to be included too!

I can't wait to read along and take notes for my planning. 

Christine


----------



## RGirl

Loved your updates, Ellen!  Made me a little homesick, but still...

What a beautiful gift you received.  How nice was that?!

And it looks like y'all had a great day and evening in SF.  

I am loving the pics of Timmy and the oysters!


----------



## podsnel

G'sMaman said:


> Oh, Ellen!  The pleasure was all mine.  You are always so incredibly sweet!  Thank YOU for all the time and TLC you put into your trip reports.  Its not just your wonderful trip reports and pictures, but you really have a way of connecting with your readers and making them feel special.  I cant wait to read about the rest of your trip.  The next time we have visitors in town, I will tell them to read your TR and Im certain that even if they only manage to do what you did in one day it would still be a very fun, full _week_!



LOL, Tricia, I have to keep those boys BUSY!! They go full tilt or they just lay around like vegetation!   It's really a challenge.  And as I said to you months ago, I was worried because there was no beach or pool part of the day here, so I wasn't sure how it would all go- fortunately, they LOVED their time in SF- they both were very impressed with your beautiful city.  So funny that you would send your visitors to my TR- when YOU are the one who helped me plan it! 

And thank you, once again, for even MORE kind words- love that I can be a part in anyone here feeling more special.   You should know that YOU have a way of making ME feel special-Thanks.


----------



## podsnel

Wicket's Mom said:


> I do so want to go to SF after seeing your photos! The night picture from your room was stunning!
> 
> We LOVED sitting out there every night, it was a fabulous way to end the day.
> 
> The box of fruit was like a treasure chest fill of jewels. Beautiful, I love fresh fruit. Then to also have that great bottle of wine, such a gracious lady.
> 
> She sure is!  Your description is so accurate, too- it WAS like a treasure chest. AMAZING!
> 
> Timmy is growing up so fast. Tyler always looks so blasé, but that's the typical teen pose.



Ah yes- Tyler.... he is a sweetheart- he is so, so good with Sean.  But he is also 16, and oh so very cool...



eandesmom said:


> Nice choice! and what a lovely thoughtful gift!  I really like Embarcadero/Financial District for stays.  We have stayed in most parts of the city, including Fisherman's Wharf and we really loved being down at the Ebarcadero this time as well.  SO many good options in the city though.
> 
> Yes, I agree- TOO many! It was SOOOO hard to choose- usually I can narrow it down pretty quickly (which hotel to stay in)- but this time? I just kept reguessing and stressing! Originally I picked a boutique hotel in Union Sq- it had a Ben and Jerry Suite, complete wioth a freezer filled with ice cream (that was included!).  When I saw that, I was like I'm gonna be Mom of the Year!!! BUT.....no 4 in a room. Actually, no 4 in any rooms there- small rooms, and suites only for adults. I looked at sooooo many places- but once I found the Hyatt, I kept coming back to it.  So glad!
> 
> I want to travel with you too!
> 
> Well COME ON!!!!!!!
> 
> We had brunch there yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What did you have?  The brunch pics looked great!
> 
> Fun to see pictures of the Musee Mechanique, we've never done it and I bet the boys would like it.  The exploratorium is extremely cool.  I didn't know it had moved from the Palace of Fine Arts, and was so shocked to see it down there!
> 
> We have a museum here in Nj called the Liberty Science Center, which we have been to with the boys- it looks really similar to what I saw for the Exploratorium.  Loads of interactive stuff.  It moved to the water just recently-
> 
> I've never been but have heard good things.  There is not much right in Fisherman's Wharf itself that is for sure!



Yea- very touristy.  Like when you go to Italy and restaurants have photos of their food outside- that's also a BAAAAAD sign!



englishrose47 said:


> Wow Ellen what awesome updates !!! Alcatraz, the seals , the flowers and the food !!! Those Bread animal were great !!! Hmm I have to check if San Franciscois a Free Trip!!!



You go, Rosie!!! How exciting would that trip be???


----------



## podsnel

MEK said:


> Holy Mega Update!  I can't even read it all now because, ya know, I gotta get ready for work.
> 
> Yea, well...I was on a roll, lol....
> 
> Love your arrival gift, your shoe interview, your entertaining lunch, and the cool museum.  And thank goodness you told your stand in photographer how to take a correct picture!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I'll be back to read about dinner and, most likely, drool over it.
> 
> What a COOL city!



It truly is a beyond cool city- have you ever been?



jedijill said:


> I've been once the year before the big earthquake.  I loved it and really want to go back as an adult.
> 
> Jill in CO



What year was the big earthquake?  It is great as an adult- I hope you get to go someday soon!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> You win the internet today!



WOOHOOO!!!! I win! I win! 



dvc4life said:


> Hi Ellen!  Just found your new TR last night.  Have started reading this morning but just wanted to comment on your first set of pictures.  They are great of Sean, Tyler and Tim.  Boy have they grown up.  And Sean looks so happy.
> 
> Hi Chris!  It's getting close to double digits before our cruise!!   I can't wait!  And yes- the boys have really grown up. So sad how quickly, ya know?
> 
> Now, going back to read the rest!





OhMari said:


> I knew you were going to California after I read your last TR.
> If you ever become a travel agent-I will be your first customer.
> 
> Well, where do you want to go, lol? Because I am in business!!
> 
> I posted very last on your Hawaiian vacation and I even commented if you would do my travel plans, without me even knowing about your TA plans.
> 
> I saw that, it was so funny that you said it! But it was late at night when I read it, and I meant to go back and type a reply- but forgot, no doubt because I was headed to CA.  I'm sorry!
> 
> Nice shout out to Wisconsin.
> 
> It was very pretty there- the water was nice, and you could see, even from the plane, that there were waves to the shore- I pointed that out to the boys and they stretched over to see.
> 
> I had to look at the picture and I thought at first you were crossing the Mississippi, but then I realized you were crossing over Lake Michigan by Milwaukee.  Me and my dh just came across the Milwaukee Express Ferry and I recognized the coastline.  The Ferry was my big adventure this summer.  My dh has to much work, we spent part of our vacation at a mechanic shop that is putting a new engine in a subway train.  His company is putting a new subway tunnel in under Grand Central Station and it will go out to Queens.  My youngest son is moving to NYC next week-he also works for Michels Corp, so maybe I will get to go and visit, but he already told me I can't stay with him, I have to get a hotel
> 
> How exciting!!! When are you visiting?  I do live near NYC, ya know......
> 
> Back to your TR-please become a TA-you take the neatest vacations.  I never knew you could buy a ticket and be able to use those different transportations.



OK- I will- if you insist...  



chattadisser said:


> I just found your TR and this is the exact trip that I have been thinking about planning!
> 
> GREAT idea!!!!
> 
> My husband and I got out to SF last October for the first time and loved it.
> 
> Absolutely incredible, right?
> 
> We would like to go back and take our girls but I can't imagine going to SF or DL without the other. Then I figured out how close Yosemite is and well, it has to be included too!
> 
> I think I understand how your mind works....
> 
> I can't wait to read along and take notes for my planning.
> 
> Christine



There is really alot you could do with younger kids in SF- so many great parks to see! So many things to climb! And Yosemite is just breathtaking- well, I hope I can help you! I will certainly do my best! 



RGirl said:


> Loved your updates, Ellen!  Made me a little homesick, but still...
> 
> I don't blame you- I would be homesick always for SF if I had moved- have you ever taken Willow for a visit?
> 
> What a beautiful gift you received.  How nice was that?!
> 
> BEYOND nice!!! It was incredible-
> 
> And it looks like y'all had a great day and evening in SF.
> 
> A very good first day- everything went as planned!Or better!
> 
> I am loving the pics of Timmy and the oysters!



SOOO bizarre he will eat them....


----------



## knewton64

.....your TR is already up to page 7!!



Hmmmmm.....I have gots to get caught up.
(love the topic)


hey -  Q: did you take the trolley?? how much of a challenge was it to take it or didcha walk??

I am going to China town from Pier 39 via the trolley (in early January) to Union Square and back & just a wonderin'.







T.T.F.N.


----------



## Nora03

Hi Ellen,
I am so excited for you and your California trip.  What a nice gesture from your Dis friend to send you a welcome/thank you gift!  You definitely deserve it for giving us all many hours of pleasure reading your trip reports.

I was very lucky to visit San Francisco in 2010.  We planned an Alaska cruise for our 40th anniversary and I was sooo smart  and found a Celebrity Alaskan cruise sailing out of San Francisco!  So we had four fabulous days in San Francisco before sailing off to the beautiful scenery in Alaska.  I'll never forget it.

Looking forward to seeing your photos and thoughts of Muir Woods.  We thought it was amazing.

Nora


----------



## RGirl

> I don't blame you- I would be homesick always for SF if I had moved- have you ever taken Willow for a visit?


Sadly, I haven't yet.    HOWEVER, I am heavily into vacation planning for 2014 right now. My mom wants to do something with us - we were going to do the DCL Alaska cruise again, but the family friend who would split a stateroom with my mom bailed on us, so that probably won't happen.  I think it's a blessing in disguise, because the cost is , and I'd rather put that off a year.  So I am making a list of options for my mom and will be going over all of them with her shortly.  Top of my list are Hawaii and .. wait for it .... fly to SF and spend a few days visiting friends and family and enjoying the city, then rent a car and drive the Pacific Coast Highway over the course of 4-5 days, and then end with a few days at DLR!  OMG - I am LOVING this idea!!!


----------



## podsnel

*Wednesday morning, I was (of course) up before everyone, and it was mmmm...maybe 6:30?  The time change made the possibility of getting my boys to do anything before noon a reality, but it wasn't a Hawaii time difference, so them getting up at 6:30 was a fantasy. That's ok- I went outside to quietly take a look-





It was looking grey and overcast.  This I can tell you was pretty much the same view every morning we were in SF, except our last day.  But on ALL of the days, this went away mid morning and we enjoyed beautifully blue skies while in SF.  

I showered and whispered to Pods that I was going upstairs to scope out breakfast for us.  He also needed to get up, because today we were getting a rental car (from the desk downstairs, right in our hotel- Budget, I think- $65 for the day in a small SUV) and heading to Muir Woods- and we needed to get there EARLY- the lots fill up, I had heard, and the tour buses all show up and it gets packed.  Upstairs in the Regency Club, which is located on the top of the hotel and was their well known, rotating restaurant for year, but has since been reappointed as the RC,  I was VERY happy to see the awesome spread-





Fruit, pastries, breads, granola, oatmeal, cereals, meats, cheeses, juices, yogurt with toppings, coffee, tea, cappucino & espresso and freshly made, still warm, hard boiled eggs.  Something for everyone. Almost.

Apparently, this was the WORST for Timmy.  Not one thing he would eat. Yes, the kid who was sucking down slimy sea creatures just the night before would not eat pastry, or hard boiled eggs, or any of the cereals offered. 

Oh. Joy.  Forgot to show you the view of the Bay Bridge from up there-





Well, we found something else for Timmy to eat, maybe he was ok with a couple of boxes of cereal, Pods went down to get the car and we followed behind when he called to say he had it.  Here is Timmy, who HATES heights, enjoying the elevator ride down from the RC- the elevators are glass, and look out to the lobby, far, far below-









 Sorry, but we all found this hilarious!! A YEAR ago, on Kauai, Timmy stood on the edge of a 200 ft cliff with gale force winds and LAUGHED at me as I SCREAMED at him to get away from the edge while I clung to the wall of rock behind me. But a glass elevator? TERRIFYING!! 

We plugged in Muir Woods to Google Maps, and wonderful and accurate directions to Muir Woods followed.    Our first glimpse of the Golden Gate Bridge, appropriate amount of fog in tact-





On our way across-





Soon we saw-





And had our first taste of winding, un-railed roads-





Click to play-




We arrived at 8:53 am, and already, on a Wednesday, in mid August, the first parking lot was full- the second, however, had plenty of space, and we slid easily into one of the closest spots. (Just WAIT til you see how this changes later on!).





We picked up our day tickets at the entrance, and began to explore.....





I have grown to love that sign....









Back later for updates and replies- 

*


----------



## dizneeat

Oh, all those great memories of vacations past! 

Love the update! Breakfast looks really good, sorry there was nothing for Timmy. I had to  seeing the elevator photo. How fun is that. 
Muir Woods is beautiful. I cannot wait to see more of your photos, it has been a while since Tom and I were there, definitely will have to go back after seeing your pics.


----------



## franandaj

What a wonderful gift to welcome you to California.  Joseph Phelps is definitely a great wine!

I've seen lots of people go to that Museum of old games and stuff, looks like a lot of fun.

I couldn't believe when you showed the picture of how touristy the area has become.  I used to go up there on weekends when I first got my driver's license.  Pier 39 was still relatively new and there were hardly any chain stores/restaurants there.  The photo you posted was jam packed full of them.

I remember too not being able to afford to eat from anywhere but the little stands along the walkway where you get a shrimp cocktail or something in a paper container.  We treated ourselves to Aliotos because that was a big name restaurant, the food was pretty good too, but I've heard that Scoma's is really the place to go down there.  Everything looked great!  Um that's a plate of oysters for ME!  What would everyone else eat?   

The Exploratorium is so much fun, you don't even have to be a kid!  I went there a few years back and had blast, just all those darned kids kept getting in my way to play with all the cool experiments!



eandesmom said:


> The exploratorium is extremely cool.  I didn't know it had moved from the Palace of Fine Arts, and was so shocked to see it down there!



I didn't realize that it had moved either!



podsnel said:


> *What size is your screen? Maybe that's it- can you see all of your own sig?  I think yours is the same as mine- *



I can see all of mine, but I make sure that it all fits in my preview before I save it.  I can't see it all when I'm on my phone.  I'll have to try making my screen smaller and look again.

The SF Bridge looks very nice.  I haven't been to Muir woods.  Looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## RGirl

Oh, I am LOVING all the pics from your SF morning.  The Bay Bridge picture is truly gorgeous - and again homesick-making (I commuted across that bridge every day for quite a few years).  Can't wait to hear about your time at Muir Woods and hear what you get up to next!


----------



## englishrose47

That breakfast looked great !!! So Funny about the elevator !!! Can't wait to see the next set of pix !!!


----------



## franandaj

Hey girl!  I don't know what you did, but all of a sudden I can see all the links to your TRs!


----------



## knewton64

I am just drooling over yer pics!!


you even gave me an idea.....nibble on some fruit while 'taste testing" some Pinot Noir or
Merlot Calif red wines while relaxing overnight(s)  in 99 more days.



BUT -
whose countin'?
(and to think, the very last full day I am there will be spent touring Napa Valley)




Can't wait to hear more; esp more about Muirr Woods.





T.T.F.N.


----------



## KristiP

I love your trip reports!!! My husband and I went to Yosemite this summer in June and to San Fran. I loved it and I can't wait to read your trip report


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

You take the best vacations!!  I love how much research you do and how much care you take to find the perfect things to do.  You are going to be a great travel agent!!  I would follow one of your trip itineraries anyday!!!

So have you seen yourself on QVC?  I don't typically watch it but might have to put it on one afternoon just to see if i can spot you.

What a lovely gift of fruit and wine.  Yum!!!

That is amazing that Timmy tried the oysters if he is generally pretty picky.  Good for him!  I am only getting adventurous in my old age.  But not that adventuous.  

Looking forward to more!!!


----------



## englishrose47

Ellen what are your thoughts on them changing from GAC to some FP + system ???


----------



## podsnel

knewton64 said:


> .....your TR is already up to page 7!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm.....I have gots to get caught up.
> (love the topic)
> *I am very excited for you- SUCH a great place!*
> 
> hey -  Q: did you take the trolley?? how much of a challenge was it to take it or didcha walk??
> 
> *We took a cable car, that was very easy from Fisherman's wharf right to where we were staying.  The lines for trolleys in August are INSANE!!! The best advice we heard (from our private tour guide) was to ride very early or very late- but with everything we had packed in while we were there, those times didn't fit in, and T&T were ok not riding (Pods and I have in the past).  I hope you have better luck in January!*
> 
> I am going to China town from Pier 39 via the trolley (in early January) to Union Square and back & just a wonderin'.
> 
> 
> T.T.F.N.





Nora03 said:


> Hi Ellen,
> I am so excited for you and your California trip.  What a nice gesture from your Dis friend to send you a welcome/thank you gift!  You definitely deserve it for giving us all many hours of pleasure reading your trip reports.
> 
> *Thank you so much!  And it was the sweetest, most special feeling every time we took a sip or a bite!*
> 
> I was very lucky to visit San Francisco in 2010.  We planned an Alaska cruise for our 40th anniversary and I was sooo smart  and found a Celebrity Alaskan cruise sailing out of San Francisco!  So we had four fabulous days in San Francisco before sailing off to the beautiful scenery in Alaska.  I'll never forget it.
> 
> *Smart girl! How was celebrity? How was Alaska?  I am dying to go!!! *
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your photos and thoughts of Muir Woods.  We thought it was amazing.
> 
> Nora



*I adore Muir Woods- such a peaceful, serene, beautiful and awe inspiring place.*



RGirl said:


> Sadly, I haven't yet.    HOWEVER, I am heavily into vacation planning for 2014 right now. My mom wants to do something with us - we were going to do the DCL Alaska cruise again, but the family friend who would split a stateroom with my mom bailed on us, so that probably won't happen.  I think it's a blessing in disguise, because the cost is , and I'd rather put that off a year.
> 
> *That is the cruise I would love to take next summer, but I can't get the boys on-board with the idea of heading north on our summer vacation.  So, NOW when I look at the prices I am  because it's too late....*
> 
> So I am making a list of options for my mom and will be going over all of them with her shortly.  Top of my list are Hawaii and .. wait for it .... fly to SF and spend a few days visiting friends and family and enjoying the city, then rent a car and drive the Pacific Coast Highway over the course of 4-5 days, and then end with a few days at DLR!  OMG - I am LOVING this idea!!!



*Oh- I LOVE that itinerary!! Such a gorgeous drive!  Are you stopping at San Simeon?  One of our favorite things was going to the Hearst Castle when we did that drive- the stories from there are fascinating!!*


----------



## podsnel

dizneeat said:


> Oh, all those great memories of vacations past!
> 
> Love the update! Breakfast looks really good, sorry there was nothing for Timmy. I had to  seeing the elevator photo. How fun is that.
> Muir Woods is beautiful. I cannot wait to see more of your photos, it has been a while since Tom and I were there, definitely will have to go back after seeing your pics.



*OMG, Timmy on the elevator!!   He would NOT move...even when people were getting on and couldn't get past him!! *



franandaj said:


> What a wonderful gift to welcome you to California.  Joseph Phelps is definitely a great wine!
> 
> *Oh yes it was!*
> 
> I've seen lots of people go to that Museum of old games and stuff, looks like a lot of fun.
> 
> I couldn't believe when you showed the picture of how touristy the area has become.  I used to go up there on weekends when I first got my driver's license.  Pier 39 was still relatively new and there were hardly any chain stores/restaurants there.  The photo you posted was jam packed full of them.
> 
> *Yea, it really changed from our last visit, too-*
> 
> I remember too not being able to afford to eat from anywhere but the little stands along the walkway where you get a shrimp cocktail or something in a paper container.  We treated ourselves to Aliotos because that was a big name restaurant, the food was pretty good too, but I've heard that Scoma's is really the place to go down there.  Everything looked great!  Um that's a plate of oysters for ME!  What would everyone else eat?
> 
> *Me too! Aliotos was the one I checked out first- because that is the one I have seen since I was a kid on every postcard and photo!  The reviews are HORRIBLE!!! Scomas was a great choice.*
> 
> The Exploratorium is so much fun, you don't even have to be a kid!  I went there a few years back and had blast, just all those darned kids kept getting in my way to play with all the cool experiments!
> 
> *I think they have an adult night there- with cocktails!  Or is that the Museum of Sciences over in the park? Hmm...well, either way...it's with adults and it's with cocktails!! I am IN next time! *
> 
> I didn't realize that it had moved either!
> 
> 
> 
> I can see all of mine, but I make sure that it all fits in my preview before I save it.  I can't see it all when I'm on my phone.  I'll have to try making my screen smaller and look again.
> 
> The SF Bridge looks very nice.  I haven't been to Muir woods.  Looking forward to hearing more!



*Soon- maybe even tonight- both Pods and I are getting new cars and the search is taking up alot of time....*



RGirl said:


> Oh, I am LOVING all the pics from your SF morning.  The Bay Bridge picture is truly gorgeous - and again homesick-making (I commuted across that bridge every day for quite a few years).  Can't wait to hear about your time at Muir Woods and hear what you get up to next!



*There are MANY MANY MANY more homesick pics coming soon! *



englishrose47 said:


> That breakfast looked great !!! So Funny about the elevator !!! Can't wait to see the next set of pix !!!



*He was TERRIFIED!!!*



franandaj said:


> Hey girl!  I don't know what you did, but all of a sudden I can see all the links to your TRs!



*I did nothing! That's so weird!!*


----------



## podsnel

knewton64 said:


> I am just drooling over yer pics!!
> 
> 
> you even gave me an idea.....nibble on some fruit while 'taste testing" some Pinot Noir or
> Merlot Calif red wines while relaxing overnight(s)  in 99 more days.
> 
> 
> 
> BUT -
> whose countin'?
> (and to think, the very last full day I am there will be spent touring Napa Valley)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to hear more; esp more about Muirr Woods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.T.F.N.



*I did miss a visit to wine country this trip- but I just couldn't do it to the boys, they would have been bored senseless.  I'll have to enjoy it through YOUR eyes this round!*



KristiP said:


> I love your trip reports!!! My husband and I went to Yosemite this summer in June and to San Fran. I loved it and I can't wait to read your trip report



*Awww.....  That's so nice of you to say, thank you!!   It's a great trip, combining those two places, isn't it?*



2xcited2sleep said:


> You take the best vacations!!  I love how much research you do and how much care you take to find the perfect things to do.  You are going to be a great travel agent!!  I would follow one of your trip itineraries anyday!!!
> 
> *Great! Thanks! Where do you want me to send you? *
> 
> So have you seen yourself on QVC?  I don't typically watch it but might have to put it on one afternoon just to see if i can spot you.
> 
> *No, I haven't- I don't really watch it. OOPS- Is that bad for me to say now that I'm a spokes model and all?   If you see me, let me know!*
> 
> What a lovely gift of fruit and wine.  Yum!!!
> 
> *SOOOOO lovely! *
> 
> That is amazing that Timmy tried the oysters if he is generally pretty picky.  Good for him!  I am only getting adventurous in my old age.  But not that adventuous.
> 
> Looking forward to more!!!



*He has had them before- clams- but not oysters, I don't think- always good to try something, right?!*



englishrose47 said:


> Ellen what are your thoughts on them changing from GAC to some FP + system ???



*I am not aware of what they have decided for GAC visitors- I do know they are figuring out FP+ right now at some of the resorts, but I am not sure how that will fit in with GAC yet- what have you heard?  Is it that we will get a pager or something whne our line waiting time is up or something?  I think I may have heard something like that, but not sure...*


----------



## podsnel

*So...off and into Muir Woods we went.  





It is so peaceful there, especially when you arrive before the masses (and the masses WILL be coming- have no fear).  









If you have been before, then you know how good it smells here- it is positively heavenly, the fragrance of a Redwood forest.  We stopped to go inside one of these majestic giants-









Even if they are not as big around as the Giant Sequoias we would be seeing in Yosemite, they are still just so huge!! They can grow to 380 feet, but the tallest tree here is 258 feet. Most of these trees are between 500 and 800 years old, with the oldest being at least 1200 years! Their pinecones are so tiny- and the seeds that are released from those pinecones are the size of a  tomato seed.  Once again proving, even the tiniest seed, when planted in the right place, can grow into the biggest of things.   There are many trails here, and most are paved on the floor of the woods- much to my sons' disappointment (thrill seeking adrenaline junkies need unpaved cliffs and rock and roots to scramble over, dont ya know).  But there was a trail that went uphill, so of COURSE we took it...





That perked up the kids a bit.  What can I tell ya- Kauai hiking has RUINED them for anything that does not involve insanity climbing!    But this was not all that strenuous- it was just up, and you could look down to the other trail from it-





UP! Always UP!









I ran ahead-





the lead I had on them did not last long, lol!









Cont'd next post-

*


----------



## podsnel

*Lots of people made their mark on this fallen tree-





Not us, tho, we just looked!





We were on the Hillside trail, above the Cathedral Grove-





Now, that's a little more like it!

















The boys in the band-









I was having issues with my camera on this trip- which have since stopped.   For some reason, I could not get the flash to pop up when I wanted it to- it kept malfunctioning.  It was SO frustrating!!





This view just does not grow old to me-









Dizzying, isn't it?  The trees just make me feel so small- and so in awe- and so close to God.









It sounds like this-

Click to play-




Look MEK! A spirit in the woods! Probably John Muir!





Well, he's gone-





Have you seen enough trees yet?





How about one on the side?






Yes, and ummm well....I still have a few more...... cont'd next post....


*


----------



## podsnel

*So beautiful in Muir Woods-





We passed by the trail I had desperately wanted to do, the Ocean View Trail.  





But not today....young Mr. Tim was getting hungry- and that, my friends, is NEVER good or even OK news! We had to get back to the  Visitor Center and feed that growing boy FAST, before it was too late!   On the way- 

Family circles-













We thought it was so interesting to see that there were so many of these and other sequoias everywhere so many, many years ago-





Time for just one more pic! Keep in mind, Timmy is over 6' tall....





Closer up-





While the boys found something to eat, I did a little shopping and picked up a tshirt, a Christmas ornament and a decal for my suitcase (I have the hard suitcases and I have started putting decals on them from our travels. ).  Back outside, we were relieved to see that Timmy ate just in time, before he turned into...





With John Muir-









A wonderful way to spend our morning.  Oh- and, by the way, the masses?  They were in full force by the time we came down from the hillside trail- buses and buses and car-fulls of them. The line just to get up to the window to pay for entrance was 30 or 40 people deep.  Remember that empty parking lot we left?





Oh! Looks like Mr. Muir is following us again!

Anyway, this was at





But wait! There's more parking!  Just down the road-





For more than a mile, I kid you not. I'm glad we saved our hoofin' mileage for in the woods!

When you leave Muir Woods, you go through Mt. Tamalpais State Park on Muir Woods Rd. It's a fun drive!   Reminded us of St John- with better road conditions, and right side driving instead of left. 

Click to play-




Here's a link to a map of Muir Woods, if you'd like to see more detail-

http://mappery.com/map-of/Muir-Woods-Trail-Map-2

 Up next- Dim Sum at Yank Sing and a 4 hour tour......

*


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Muir Woods is just freaking awesome! I love huge trees like those, it was rather dizzying to look up like your photos.

The pictures of Tyler & Tim side by side are eye opening. Tim's legs are much longer than Tyler's, makes Tyler look so short which he isn't!LOL


----------



## jedijill

Great tree pics!  Those trees are amazing and so old.  Magnificent!  

Your boys are getting tall!

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

Wow wow wow. Michael has always wanted to do the *Big Tree Tour*. I think I'll agree now. Stunning photos.


----------



## MEK

podsnel said:


> *
> 
> Look MEK! A spirit in the woods! Probably John Muir!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey, it's possible!    In fact, I think its highly probable. 




podsnel said:


> *Well, he's gone-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Never gone.  Only hiding.  


That forest is spectacular and the height of the trees is dizzying.  Note to self - get there early.  Really early!

That breakfast spread looks delish and the view of the GGB looks amazing.  Wow!


----------



## dizneeat

Spectacular photos. It's so awesome to look up those trees.


----------



## KristiMc

Great photos!  I love the ones standing inside the tree.


----------



## podsnel

Wicket's Mom said:


> Muir Woods is just freaking awesome! I love huge trees like those, it was rather dizzying to look up like your photos.
> 
> *It IS freaking awesome!!!  And I am glad my photos were dizzying- I was trying to show what it's really like there.*
> 
> The pictures of Tyler & Tim side by side are eye opening. Tim's legs are much longer than Tyler's, makes Tyler look so short which he isn't!LOL



*It's so crazy, right?? Pods says when he jogs with Timmy, Tim has 2 HUGE strides to 5 of his, lol!  *



jedijill said:


> Great tree pics!  Those trees are amazing and so old.  Magnificent!
> 
> Your boys are getting tall!
> 
> Jill in CO



*Those trees are amazing, you are right!! And the boys are like 6'1 and 5'10 right now- CRAZY!*



rentayenta said:


> Wow wow wow. Michael has always wanted to do the *Big Tree Tour*. I think I'll agree now. Stunning photos.



*I am so glad you were inspired- you will love it- it really feels great there.  *



MEK said:


> Hey, it's possible!    In fact, I think its highly probable.
> 
> *Well then John Muir followed us back into SF, because he makes another appearance on Angel Island....*
> 
> 
> 
> Never gone.  Only hiding.
> 
> 
> That forest is spectacular and the height of the trees is dizzying.  Note to self - get there early.  Really early!
> 
> That breakfast spread looks delish and the view of the GGB looks amazing.  Wow!



*The view from the RC was the Bay Bridge- the one that goes to Oakland- also the one that had that horrible tragedy years back that they are almost done fixing- more on that soon-*



dizneeat said:


> Spectacular photos. It's so awesome to look up those trees.



*It really is not to be missed! That was why I planned it for the first day- I didn't want it to get x'd out-*



KristiMc said:


> Great photos!  I love the ones standing inside the tree.



* Thanks!  We stand in more trees in Yosemite-   Although I don't think I am in any of those. So you will just have to imagine me there, lol-*


----------



## jenseib

Those woods look awesome.  I do love woods.  We had a couple that we owned when I was a kid and I just enjoyed going there and walking around and having fun by myself or with my cousins.  Now I get my fill at the local metro parks when I get time.


----------



## chattadisser

What wonderful pictures. It is just breath-taking. Thanks for the videos imbedded, they just added to the feeling of being there.

Do you think you could have stayed longer at Muir Woods? Just trying to figure out how much time out of a trip to dedicate to it.

Can't wait to see what is coming up next!

Christine


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Muir Woods looks beautiful, and I'll definitely remember to get there early! 

Love the tree cut so you could see all the rings...just amazing!  Less fond of the Yankees hoodie though. 



podsnel said:


> Up next- Dim Sum at Yank Sing and a 4 hour tour......



What'd you call me?


----------



## franandaj

What a beautiful forest.  I've only been to forests in the South Bay Area. Ill have to remember that one is there and that the walkways are paved.

I'm sort of like Timmy, don't get inbetween me and my food!


----------



## GAN

Glad you made it to Muir Woods -it brings back some great memories. It's a beautiful place.


----------



## Nora03

Loved that you had lots of time at Muir Woods.  We took a tour and our time was limited.  No time to shop.

You asked me if we liked Celebrity Cruiseline and we do.  We have also sailed with Princess (Caribbean and Med) and I think it is comparable.  Our cabin on Celebrity was larger, but we splurged since it was a special anniversary and booked a veranda and concierge.  We certainly got a good price on this cruise to Alaska from SF as it was a repositioning cruise.  We even got a huge discount before we made our final payment ($1,000 discount) and that paid for our shore excursions.

My DH wasn't crazy about going on an Alaskan cruise as he likes to take warm winter vacations, since we have such long cold winters, but I convinced him and he was glad I did!  We loved it.  The scenery is fabulous - better than we ever thought possible.  I know you'd love it and you have to put it on your list!

Looking forward to seeing and hearing about  Yosemite.  I hope you were out of there before the fires started and stayed safe.

Nora


----------



## OhMari

MY son, the one that just moved today to Long Island City, NY has a picture of the same tree.  He did a road trip along the West Coast.  He also has a picture of them driving through a tree, which was suppose to be a big no, no with a truck.


----------



## RGirl

> That is the cruise I would love to take next summer, but I can't get the boys on-board with the idea of heading north on our summer vacation. So, NOW when I look at the prices I am  because it's too late....
> 
> Oh- I LOVE that itinerary!! Such a gorgeous drive! Are you stopping at San Simeon? One of our favorite things was going to the Hearst Castle when we did that drive- the stories from there are fascinating!!


Hmm, maybe we should plan a 2016 Alaska cruise!     I totally want to do it again - I love the Wonder, and the views from Tracy Arm day were worth the entire cost of the cruise.  Gah - I love that cruise!  There is still a little part of me sad that we aren't doing it again next summer.

Well, I met with my mom last weekend, and we have tentatively decided on doing the Cali trip!  I am sooooooo excited - first to see all my friends in SF and introduce them to Willow!  And then to do that amazing drive leisurely over the course of about 4 days, so we can stop everywhere we want (like, yes, Hearst Castle).  And then, because we will almost certainly have DLR APs starting January of this year , another 4 or so days there!  GAH - perfection!!!

And one of the things we will do while in SF?  Muir Woods!!!  I loved your updates!  You know, I have lived in quite a few places as an adult, and I have this terrible habit of never doing the things that one would do when visiting a place.  So I never went to Muir Woods!    We will.  I am kind of excited to experience SF as a tourist and SF as a parent - I know there are a lot of cool things to do with kids there.

Can't wait for more, Ellen - keep 'em coming!


----------



## anewmac

I know I know I know.. Im late... did you expect anything less from me. 

So let me catch up.

-Clam chowda looks YUMMY (so does pods beer!)
-I knew I liked Timmy us lefties got to stick together LOL
-The hotel looks awesome! 
-Tall people that are afraid of heights crack me up
-The wine and fruit is awesome what a sweetie!
-Dinner looked amazing, minus the oysters.. I mean I eat them but need a few more of pods' beers to do them LOL
-Muir woods looks breathtaking. 
-I hear you on the food issue with kids ugg teenagers LOL I particularly love when they say they are starving then order the biggest or most expensive item on the menu and eat 2 bites.. I want to hurt someone.

Glad I was able to catch up before I missed the whole trip LOL


----------



## franandaj

anewmac said:


> -I hear you on the food issue with kids ugg teenagers LOL I particularly love when they say they are starving then order the biggest or most expensive item on the menu and eat 2 bites.. I want to hurt someone.



I'm REALLY glad I never had kids!  HA HA HA, they would have been warned that this was not allowed , but even if it was in their thoughts, I would have made them explain when in their leftovers the would have ate them.  But since I couldn't have got through the "who is going to change their diapers phase?" I never would have had kids, plus there is the whole question of where the sperm would have come from!   It just wasn't happening!


----------



## podsnel

jenseib said:


> Those woods look awesome.  I do love woods.  We had a couple that we owned when I was a kid and I just enjoyed going there and walking around and having fun by myself or with my cousins.  Now I get my fill at the local metro parks when I get time.



*NICE!!! I spent alot of time in them as a kid, too- they were across the street from my house and it was the neighborhood hangout- now I don't have to cross the street, our house backs up to them, but I am kinda over building forts, lol- I DO still enjoy all the wildlife in them-*



chattadisser said:


> What wonderful pictures. It is just breath-taking. Thanks for the videos imbedded, they just added to the feeling of being there.
> 
> *Oh good! I am so glad- I was hoping it would! *
> 
> Do you think you could have stayed longer at Muir Woods? Just trying to figure out how much time out of a trip to dedicate to it.
> 
> *Me? Yes. My kids? They were done, but might have gone back another day, especially if it involved that other hike. I think 2 hours is an average visit there- but there is alot of opportunity for more or even longer hikes.*
> 
> Can't wait to see what is coming up next!
> 
> Christine



*Lunch! *



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Muir Woods looks beautiful, and I'll definitely remember to get there early!
> 
> *Really- parking is a problem!*
> 
> Love the tree cut so you could see all the rings...just amazing!  Less fond of the Yankees hoodie though.
> 
> *I'm going to overlook that second comment...*
> 
> What'd you call me?



*You heard me.  *



franandaj said:


> What a beautiful forest.  I've only been to forests in the South Bay Area. Ill have to remember that one is there and that the walkways are paved.
> 
> *Yes! You would both be able to do it on scooters- I was thinking of you while we were there-*
> 
> I'm sort of like Timmy, don't get inbetween me and my food!



*I don't do well hungry either- but Timmy....he is the WORST!!!!*



GAN said:


> Glad you made it to Muir Woods -it brings back some great memories. It's a beautiful place.



*Me too- I have been dreaming of it since we first visited 20+ years ago.....*


----------



## Beth D

You've been an updating machine this week!  Holy photos batman!  I have got to get out to Cali for more than work!

Those woods look absolutely stunning!  I also love the bridge photo with the fog! 

Although i just found out I'll get to join DS for a weekend before a work conference in Dallas in November.  TA Ellen, oh queen, any suggestions for Texas?  I'll get to cross off another state from the list!


----------



## scottny

Wow! You are having a great trip so far and you just got out the door. LOL
The soup looked so good. 
A store for me. LOL. I love being a lefty. 
All the dinners looked great.
The flowers are all gorgeous. 
What a gorgeous view at night from your balcony. Nice place to enjoy wine. 
The breakfast looked wonderful. 
LOL at him in the elevator. 
I would love to go into woods like that. I love trees. 
That looked like a great place to visit. I want to go out there and just see the redwoods and visit all of the woods and San Francisco oh and Disneyland. LOL
Wow! People take cabs up into the woods. 
All caught up.


----------



## lisaviolet

podsnel said:


> ]



Oh Ellen.  What a trip.  THE TREES.    Just seem so magical.  Seems like they could easily touch the soul.  Loved all of the pictures and the video.

Thank you so very much.

And your pictures are breathtakingly gorgeous.


----------



## eandesmom

Yay for the redwoods.  The smell is the best part!!!!!!!  Crazy about the crowds and parking though, smart to beat it.

The breakfast at Pier 23 was really good, I had huevos rancheros and Jeff had a breakfast sammie (ham, cheese, egg on sourdough) with some kind of potatoes.  It was fabulous and it's an amazing location.  Plus they make a darn tasty bloody!


----------



## englishrose47

Just keepin' up Ellen !!!What are your thoughts on the new DAS???????


----------



## JKSWonder

I was thinking of you today.  Thinking "Thank goodness Ellen got that trip to Yosemite in before the government shut down!"

I have a friend with a trip planned to the Grand Canyon leaving very soon.  She is now sobbing on Facebook since it looks like her vacation was just completely destroyed.


----------



## podsnel

Nora03 said:


> Loved that you had lots of time at Muir Woods.  We took a tour and our time was limited.  No time to shop.
> 
> You asked me if we liked Celebrity Cruiseline and we do.  We have also sailed with Princess (Caribbean and Med) and I think it is comparable.  Our cabin on Celebrity was larger, but we splurged since it was a special anniversary and booked a veranda and concierge.  We certainly got a good price on this cruise to Alaska from SF as it was a repositioning cruise.  We even got a huge discount before we made our final payment ($1,000 discount) and that paid for our shore excursions.
> 
> My DH wasn't crazy about going on an Alaskan cruise as he likes to take warm winter vacations, since we have such long cold winters, but I convinced him and he was glad I did!  We loved it.  The scenery is fabulous - better than we ever thought possible.  I know you'd love it and you have to put it on your list!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing and hearing about  Yosemite.  I hope you were out of there before the fires started and stayed safe.
> 
> Nora



Thanks for all the Alaska tips- it is DEFINITELY on my list with Pods- I was hoping to move it to my list with the boys, though!  Glad to hear you like Celebrity- I have only been on once, but I think that is the cruiseline (other than DCL, obviously) that would meet our needs best.



OhMari said:


> MY son, the one that just moved today to Long Island City, NY has a picture of the same tree.  He did a road trip along the West Coast.  He also has a picture of them driving through a tree, which was suppose to be a big no, no with a truck.



Yea- they don't let you drive through them anymore because of root damage, I think.  How is he liking NY?  A VERY big adventure, moving there from another part of the country.  



RGirl said:


> Hmm, maybe we should plan a 2016 Alaska cruise!     I totally want to do it again - I love the Wonder, and the views from Tracy Arm day were worth the entire cost of the cruise.  Gah - I love that cruise!  There is still a little part of me sad that we aren't doing it again next summer.
> 
> I really need to go on the Wonder, never have been!  I have heard that is the amazing thing that DCL does- spend so much time at Tracy Arm.  OMG, summer 2016- Timmy will be going into his Senior year of HS and Tyler into his sophomore year of college-   I just threw up in my mouth a little.
> 
> Well, I met with my mom last weekend, and we have tentatively decided on doing the Cali trip!  I am sooooooo excited - first to see all my friends in SF and introduce them to Willow!  And then to do that amazing drive leisurely over the course of about 4 days, so we can stop everywhere we want (like, yes, Hearst Castle).  And then, because we will almost certainly have DLR APs starting January of this year , another 4 or so days there!  GAH - perfection!!!
> 
> This is GREAT news!!!!!
> 
> And one of the things we will do while in SF?  Muir Woods!!!  I loved your updates!  You know, I have lived in quite a few places as an adult, and I have this terrible habit of never doing the things that one would do when visiting a place.  So I never went to Muir Woods!    We will.  I am kind of excited to experience SF as a tourist and SF as a parent - I know there are a lot of cool things to do with kids there.
> 
> Can't wait for more, Ellen - keep 'em coming!



Yea- I know how that goes- I have lived in NJ all my life and never been to the Statue of Liberty.   I think you will see your city by the bay in a whole new way- OMG, soooo many parks and playgrounds!! How fun! 



anewmac said:


> I know I know I know.. Im late... did you expect anything less from me.
> 
> Of course not.  I'm just Happy you ARE here!
> 
> So let me catch up.
> 
> -Clam chowda looks YUMMY (so does pods beer!)
> -I knew I liked Timmy us lefties got to stick together LOL
> -The hotel looks awesome!
> -Tall people that are afraid of heights crack me up
> -The wine and fruit is awesome what a sweetie!
> -Dinner looked amazing, minus the oysters.. I mean I eat them but need a few more of pods' beers to do them LOL
> -Muir woods looks breathtaking.
> -I hear you on the food issue with kids ugg teenagers LOL I particularly love when they say they are starving then order the biggest or most expensive item on the menu and eat 2 bites.. I want to hurt someone.
> 
> Glad I was able to catch up before I missed the whole trip LOL



I am trying to catch up on everything too!  Not that easy- it's been busy!  It always is great to hear what you have to say, though- thanks Sis!


----------



## podsnel

franandaj said:


> I'm REALLY glad I never had kids!  HA HA HA, they would have been warned that this was not allowed , but even if it was in their thoughts, I would have made them explain when in their leftovers the would have ate them.  But since I couldn't have got through the "who is going to change their diapers phase?" I never would have had kids, plus there is the whole question of where the sperm would have come from!   It just wasn't happening!



Well, that's a whole lot of reasons why you can always be CERTAIN you chose wisely on the Mommy issue, my friend! 



Beth D said:


> You've been an updating machine this week!  Holy photos batman!  I have got to get out to Cali for more than work!
> 
> Those woods look absolutely stunning!  I also love the bridge photo with the fog!
> 
> Although i just found out I'll get to join DS for a weekend before a work conference in Dallas in November.  TA Ellen, oh queen, any suggestions for Texas?  I'll get to cross off another state from the list!



Yea- REALLY- gotta visit CA for FUN sometime- it's REALLY worth the trip!

Dallas, huh? Mmmmm....BBQ- brisket ESPECIALLY is fantastic there.  I can't tell you where I went when I was there years ago to be in my little sister's wedding (from my Sorority- not Loni), and it probably is different now anyway, but make sure to get some BBQ Brisket while you are there- and go up and have a drink in the rotating dandelion.  If it still does that.  Highly recommend a corvette as the chosen mode of transportation, too- that's what the bride's Dad gave us to tool around in while we were there (as his favorite bridesmaids) VROOM VROOM!! It was too fun, lol! 



scottny said:


> Wow! You are having a great trip so far and you just got out the door. LOL
> The soup looked so good.
> A store for me. LOL. I love being a lefty.
> All the dinners looked great.
> The flowers are all gorgeous.
> What a gorgeous view at night from your balcony. Nice place to enjoy wine.
> The breakfast looked wonderful.
> LOL at him in the elevator.
> I would love to go into woods like that. I love trees.
> That looked like a great place to visit. I want to go out there and just see the redwoods and visit all of the woods and San Francisco oh and Disneyland. LOL
> Wow! People take cabs up into the woods.
> All caught up.



They take cabs and buses! I would have been scared shi***** to drive in a bus on those roads- or even to Pass one in a car- glad we missed the buses! But there is so much more to come- hiking Lands End right IN SF on our last day was GORGEOUS too- it's a must do kind of a place, SF, with too many must-dos to only do once!



lisaviolet said:


> Oh Ellen.  What a trip.  THE TREES.    Just seem so magical. * Seems like they could easily touch the soul.*  Loved all of the pictures and the video.
> 
> What a BEAUTIFUL way you have with words.
> Thank you so very much.
> 
> And your pictures are breathtakingly gorgeous.



Thanks Darlin- I hope you will go one day, I would love to see the breathtaking photos you would be sure to take-



eandesmom said:


> Yay for the redwoods.  The smell is the best part!!!!!!!  Crazy about the crowds and parking though, smart to beat it.
> 
> The breakfast at Pier 23 was really good, I had huevos rancheros and Jeff had a breakfast sammie (ham, cheese, egg on sourdough) with some kind of potatoes.  It was fabulous and it's an amazing location.  Plus they make a darn tasty bloody!



I would have had the Huevos Rancheros, too- now I need to go back FOR SURE!   And love being near the water there.


----------



## podsnel

englishrose47 said:


> Just keepin' up Ellen !!!What are your thoughts on the new DAS???????



Oh, Rosie- it just makes me so sad.  I can see why they had to do something, there was so much abuse of it, and I think it is a viable option for some disabled people, although not nearly as wonderful as a GAC.  But for developmentally/behaviorally disabled?  It makes it impossible.  We barely get through the vacation intact as it is- with the new system, I don't know if it can be done-my hope is that it will be modified as they figure out what will work for people- and what won't work for people. 



JKSWonder said:


> I was thinking of you today.  Thinking "Thank goodness Ellen got that trip to Yosemite in before the government shut down!"
> 
> I have a friend with a trip planned to the Grand Canyon leaving very soon.  She is now sobbing on Facebook since it looks like her vacation was just completely destroyed.



Oh, I am SO SORRY for your friend.  That was the first thing I thought of- all the people about to/already on vacation at a National Park. We are headed to STJ in a week and a half and will not be able to snorkel at Trunk because of this- but there is more snorkeling to be had there, what does someone like your friend do?  Are they making alternate plans for a different Southwest vacation? I wish these grown ups in congress would start acting like grown ups and figure it out!!  And they still get paid?   THEY are the ones who should not be paid, not all the employees below them who have no control. Big hugs to your friend-


----------



## JKSWonder

podsnel said:


> Oh, I am SO SORRY for your friend.  That was the first thing I thought of- all the people about to/already on vacation at a National Park. We are headed to STJ in a week and a half and will not be able to snorkel at Trunk because of this- but there is more snorkeling to be had there, what does someone like your friend do?  Are they making alternate plans for a different Southwest vacation? I wish these grown ups in congress would start acting like grown ups and figure it out!!  And they still get paid?   THEY are the ones who should not be paid, not all the employees below them who have no control. Big hugs to your friend-



She is still going to go.  Too late to cancel everything now.  She was headed out to Arizona for a family reunion of sorts (her husband's side) and they are staying with them for a large portion of the trip.  Grand Canyon was one of the things they had built into this several week bonanza vacation that they really wanted to do, since they have no idea when they might get the chance to head out that way again.  I feel terrible for her....they were really looking forward to it.  I'm sure they will still have fun with family regardless, but its still a huge disappointment.


----------



## podsnel

A quick update- 
We drove back to the city, through Mt Tamalpais-





Which is yet ANOTHER park in the area with some great hiking.

Cali has some trails, man. 

But we had no time for more hiking, we had a lunch reservation at Yank Sing for Dim Sum- you heard me, Captain Oblivious- and then we would be going all over the place with Silver Lion Tours.  Just before the GG bridge, there was a string of 5 antique cars out for a spin, including this one-





Yea, that's right, dude- now you're famous.  You can thank me later.

The bridge on the flip side-





The fog is gone! And the America's Cup is still going strong-





Pods was trying to convince me those were cranes. Ok.......

We gave the car back to the hotel (THAT was easy!!) and went up to the room for a second to clean up after the hike-





Then set off to find the Ricon Center where the Yank Sing we wanted was located.  After only getting a little turned around due to construction near our hotel, we found it-





G'sMaman had helped me choose this one- I was in between it and somewhere in Chinatown- she strongly urged me to go here, even though it was more $$ than a Chinatown DimSum lunch would have been.  Was it worth it?

OHHHHHHH YEAAAAAAA!!!!!!!! All of us are STILL dreaming of this lunch, it was spectacular.





Thanks again, Tricia! 

Dim Sum means "to touch the heart."  Women wheel around carts with plates and plates of food- you choose, they put it in front of you, and they mark a card that is left on the table and at the end you throw all the money you've got on the table and run out the door because the fire alarm is going off. (well- maybe not true about throwing all your money on the table, although it will probably FEEL like all your money, but true about the fire alarm- it goes off a lot here apparently, without warrant). The food is small plated, so you get to try lots and lots of things- OMG, it was ALL soooooooooo good!  Here is what we were lucky enough to have that day-

Stuffed Mushrooms-





On the left, Stuffed Crab Claws Light and fluffy crab and shrimp mousse croquette encasing a whole snow crab claw, deep-fried until golden brown. On the right, spring rolls, cut in half-





We got more of those crab claws, the boys LOVED them.  Next- Shanghai Dumpling A Yank Sing signature dish of minced Kurobuta Pork, scallion and ginger wrapped and steamed in its own aromatic broth.





I think those were my favorite- I love soup dumplings.  These were shrimp dumplings, they had bamboo shoots and waterchestnuts in them, I think- 





We had a lot of seafood, go figure! This was walnut shrimp- I am salivating remembering those walnuts and perfectly cooked, sweet shrimp-





Bacon wrapped shrimp- we got another order of this one as well, T&T are BIG bacon fans-





MORE shrimp! This one was Phoenix Tailed Shrimp Whole plump shrimp, with a shrimp mousse croquette encasing, lightly battered and deep-fried until golden brown; served with a sweet and sour dipping sauce.





When we went in, the kids were pretty confused about what was going on- they knew we were going in for Chinese, but that they would NOT be having any chicken and broccoli today, so they were a bit leary.  After the first plate, they were SOLD! Dim Sum had touched their hearts for sure!





Pork Sui Mye Hand-chopped shrimp and pork filling, hand-wrapped in fresh pasta skin and hand-formed into a fluted 'basket.'





And the last one- no idea at this point, but it was great like the rest, I am sure! I think it was vegetarian.





Look Ma! Sticks!









I applauded the boys- best chopstick usage ever for them. 

It was time for dessert! And even though there was clearly no room for dessert, we soldiered on- Tyler inspected the options-









He chose a frozen mango pie- which they brought to him from the back.





While we had been waiting for our table, I had read in their reviews that you MUST MUST MUST get the Egg Custard Tarts when you are here- and ask for them fresh from the back, so they are served still warm.  Pods thought I was CRAZY- clearly waaaay over indulging.  Then he had a bite. 

Egg Custard Tart Warm oven-baked, velvety smooth and sweet egg custard in flaky pastry tart shell.





OMG, these are soooo GOOD! Says the man who snarfed one down all by himself. "I had no idea these would be so great!!"

Yea.  Good thing you have ME around, Mister! 

And then....the fire alarm went off. And people started running out of the restaurant.

Except Pods.  Who felt it was a good time to hit the head.

What can I say?  That man's timing is...not everything.  Anyway, it was a false alarm- I had read beforehand that this happens a lot here for some reason. 

Ummm....might wanna get that fixed there, Rincon Center.  Kind of a good thing to know for sure- if there isn't or IS a FIRE!

So all of us STRONGLY urge you to visit Yank Sing on your visit to San Fran, if you can swing it.  Dim Sum is served at lunch time only, and I can promise you, it is worth every calorie and every dime ya got! 

Just remember to bring your fire extinguisher- just in case.

Up next- let's see EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!


----------



## MEK

Oh Wow - that looks amazing.  Thanks for the tip - you know, about the money AND the fire extinguisher!    I am definitely put THAT on my bucket list for when I plan my West Coast adventure.  

Great update!


----------



## pharmjenn

Just found your report and read all 10 pages. I live in the SF area, and actually try to avoid going into the city. But I did have a family meal at the same Dim Sum place a few years ago. I don't remember any fire alarms going off back then!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

The Dim Sum looked so amazing. I just love stuff like that. Plus egg custard. What a great dinner!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> We drove back to the city, through Mt Tamalpais-



Looks like a beautiful drive, north of the city.



podsnel said:


> But we had no time for more hiking, we had a lunch reservation at Yank Sing for Dim Sum- you heard me, Captain Oblivious-



Now look, Koko Head...



podsnel said:


> Dim Sum means "to touch the heart."



Unless you're referring to me, of course.




podsnel said:


> We had a lot of seafood, go figure! This was walnut shrimp- I am salivating remembering those walnuts and perfectly cooked, sweet shrimp-



But where are the burgers?!



podsnel said:


> OMG, these are soooo GOOD! Says the man who snarfed one down all by himself. "I had no idea these would be so great!!"
> 
> Yea.  Good thing you have ME around, Mister!



*+1* for trip research.



podsnel said:


> And then....the fire alarm went off. And people started running out of the restaurant.
> 
> Except Pods.  Who felt it was a good time to hit the head.



When you gotta go, you gotta go.


----------



## franandaj

That place looks awesome! I'd be really bummed if I weren't just heading over to Epcot for F&W. Now hurry up bellman! Come back with that second cart for our groceries so we can move over to the Beach club!

I think I'll hit China and Singapore first!

Glad the boys mastered their chopsticks. At least pods knew there wouldn't be a line at the head!


----------



## JKSWonder

That lunch looks crazy good!


----------



## podsnel

JKSWonder said:


> She is still going to go.  Too late to cancel everything now.  She was headed out to Arizona for a family reunion of sorts (her husband's side) and they are staying with them for a large portion of the trip.  Grand Canyon was one of the things they had built into this several week bonanza vacation that they really wanted to do, since they have no idea when they might get the chance to head out that way again.  I feel terrible for her....they were really looking forward to it.  I'm sure they will still have fun with family regardless, but its still a huge disappointment.



I'm so happy there was another purpose to the trip, but that is STILL horrible and mega disappointing.  I really wonder how some politicians sleep at night...



pharmjenn said:


> Just found your report and read all 10 pages. I live in the SF area, and actually try to avoid going into the city. But I did have a family meal at the same Dim Sum place a few years ago. I don't remember any fire alarms going off back then!



LOL- maybe it's a more recent issue- I think I read it in some Yelp reviews.  And LUCKY YOU- living there- Northern California is absolutely glorious!



Wicket's Mom said:


> The Dim Sum looked so amazing. I just love stuff like that. Plus egg custard. What a great dinner!



It* was* great- but it was lunch, lol!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Looks like a beautiful drive, north of the city.
> 
> 
> 
> Now look, Koko Head...
> 
> HEY!!! Who said *you* could call ME names????
> 
> Unless you're referring to me, of course.
> 
> And the translation of Koko Head is???????
> 
> 
> But where are the burgers?!
> 
> At In-n-Out tomorrow.....
> 
> *+1* for trip research.
> 
> I really am quite impressive on the no stone left unturned front, huh?
> 
> When you gotta go, you gotta go.



Says another man.....



franandaj said:


> That place looks awesome! I'd be really bummed if I weren't just heading over to Epcot for F&W. Now hurry up bellman! Come back with that second cart for our groceries so we can move over to the Beach club!
> 
> SO excited you are on your trip!!!   I spent so much time reading your updates yesterday that I ran out of time to post!
> 
> I think I'll hit China and Singapore first!
> 
> How was it?  1st time i am not going in ....many, many years- so I will live vicariously through you-
> 
> Glad the boys mastered their chopsticks. At least pods knew there wouldn't be a line at the head!



O.M.G.



JKSWonder said:


> That lunch looks crazy good!



Ohhh....it was amazing.......


----------



## rentayenta

A+ for food porn girl. I love me some dumplings as well and those egg custard tarts look deadly.


----------



## Ciyra

Loving your trip report! 

I live in central California and go to San Francisco at least 6 times a year and I had never heard about The Musee Mecanique or Yank Sing's dim sum lunch. 

I'm adding both of them to my to do list! Which seems to be a never ending list. There's just too many great little surprises in that city. 

I don't know if you're still in the city, but some of my favorite random bay area things are:
- Seward Street Slides (more info on yelp, super random, mostly just a fun excuse to explore the Castro)
- Rock Wall Wine Company in Alameda (really weird location for a winery, but amazing view of the city from across the bay) 
- All the little restaurants on Belden Place (It's a tiny alley off of Bush St between Kearny and Montgomery with at least 5 different, all delicious restaurants. At night with all the lights it looks like a scene out of a movie. Great food and a fabulous hidden away atmosphere. )


----------



## RGirl

OMG!  You ate at one of my favorite places EVER!!!!  Didn't you just love it!!!?????

Ugh - now that I can't eat stupid gluten, I suppose I will never eat there again.  GAH!!!!  

Still hoping to do the Cali trip next summer, but I am looking at furlough (I work for the lovely federal government) starting next week, so we'll see what effect that has!


----------



## podsnel

rentayenta said:


> A+ for food porn girl. I love me some dumplings as well and those egg custard tarts look deadly.



And now I'm replying on my thread to you- it's all Jenny, Jenny, Jenny today....

All was delicious, and I have to say thanks for noticing the pretty pics- the new and better camera (That was unfortunately wigging out half the time and wouldn't let me use flash when I wanted to) takes much, much clearer pics than my old one.  VERY happy with the camera (except for that flas problem, which I have not had since CA, go figure!).



Ciyra said:


> Loving your trip report!
> 
> I live in central California and go to San Francisco at least 6 times a year and I had never heard about The Musee Mecanique or Yank Sing's dim sum lunch.
> 
> I'm adding both of them to my to do list! Which seems to be a never ending list. There's just too many great little surprises in that city.
> 
> I don't know if you're still in the city, but some of my favorite random bay area things are:
> - Seward Street Slides (more info on yelp, super random, mostly just a fun excuse to explore the Castro)
> - Rock Wall Wine Company in Alameda (really weird location for a winery, but amazing view of the city from across the bay)
> - All the little restaurants on Belden Place (It's a tiny alley off of Bush St between Kearny and Montgomery with at least 5 different, all delicious restaurants. At night with all the lights it looks like a scene out of a movie. Great food and a fabulous hidden away atmosphere. )



Thank you!! And no, I am unfortunately NOT still there, but I will be back someday- so glad I could come up with some stuff you haven't done! You will absolutely LOVE Yank Sing- INSANELY delicious....

And...THE SLIDES!!!!!!   I had them on my list, but we never made it- I just KNEW they looked like fun!  I mentioned them MONTHS ago to the tour guide we used, and he was not familiar with them, but said he would figure it out- but I believe he forgot, and I did not speak up about it during the tour because we were doing other things.  But now, reading your comment, I am so bummed we didn't go!! I thought me boys would have loved it- oh well.  I think we saw so much else with him (Holgar), and I could not figure out how to get there on my own, so we didn't.  I will make note of the winery and restaurants for another time- when my hubby and I come back (which I know we will, because that city even impressed Pods, it is just so stunning! Lucky you, 6x a year! 



RGirl said:


> OMG!  You ate at one of my favorite places EVER!!!!  Didn't you just love it!!!?????
> 
> *Totally, yes- we did just love it!*
> 
> Ugh - now that I can't eat stupid gluten, I suppose I will never eat there again.  GAH!!!!
> 
> *Do they use wheat flour?  Aren't the dumplings all made with rice flour?  Couldn't you bring non-gluten soy sauce with you? *
> 
> Still hoping to do the Cali trip next summer, but I am looking at furlough (I work for the lovely federal government) starting next week, so we'll see what effect that has!



*That really STINKS- I hope you are not on un-planned vacation for too long. *


----------



## dizneeat

Wow! That is some SERIOUS food! LOVE all the photos and I made a note of the place, so when we finally make it to California we can pay it a visit.


----------



## G'sMaman

I'm lovin' your TR so far and it's only the beginning!    I can't wait to read what's to come.  So happy you enjoyed Yank Sing!  It is definitely pricey, but now you are officially a dim sum snob.    Some of their dishes are pretty hard to beat.  I'm still not sure how they get that soup in those Shanghai dumplings.  I also love how adventurous your boys are when it comes to trying new foods.  You've taught them well.


----------



## lisaviolet

*I want to tell you how reading this update went.  Here are my responses.  *




podsnel said:


> Stuffed Mushrooms-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hello. *
> 
> On the left, Stuffed Crab Claws Light and fluffy crab and shrimp mousse croquette encasing a whole snow crab claw, deep-fried until golden brown. On the right, spring rolls, cut in half-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hello.  *
> 
> We got more of those crab claws, the boys LOVED them.  Next- Shanghai Dumpling A Yank Sing signature dish of minced Kurobuta Pork, scallion and ginger wrapped and steamed in its own aromatic broth.
> 
> *ummm, hello.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think those were my favorite- I love soup dumplings.  These were shrimp dumplings, they had bamboo shoots and waterchestnuts in them, I think-
> 
> *Hello and hello my beloved water chestnuts.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a lot of seafood, go figure! This was walnut shrimp- I am salivating remembering those walnuts and perfectly cooked, sweet shrimp-
> *
> Hello. And hello scrumptious walnuts - glad you could make it!  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon wrapped shrimp- we got another order of this one as well, T&T are BIG bacon fans-
> 
> 
> *HELLO.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MORE shrimp! This one was Phoenix Tailed Shrimp Whole plump shrimp, with a shrimp mousse croquette encasing, lightly battered and deep-fried until golden brown; served with a sweet and sour dipping sauce.
> 
> *More?  Hello.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we went in, the kids were pretty confused about what was going on- they knew we were going in for Chinese, but that they would NOT be having any chicken and broccoli today, so they were a bit leary.  After the first plate, they were SOLD! Dim Sum had touched their hearts for sure!
> 
> *Hello Ellen's boys.  You won the parent lottery, do you know?  LUCKY YOU GUYS.   *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pork Sui Mye Hand-chopped shrimp and pork filling, hand-wrapped in fresh pasta skin and hand-formed into a fluted 'basket.'
> 
> *Hello.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the last one- no idea at this point, but it was great like the rest, I am sure! I think it was vegetarian.
> 
> *Who cares what it is?    Hello.  *




Well, my dinner is pretty much going to suck now.    I'll think I'll have rum for dinner instead.   

Gorgeous shots, Ellen.

Oh boy, I would love to just pop in there.  I have dim sum in walking distance.  I should just go count my change.


----------



## Beth D

That all looks so heavenly!  I love asian food, and especially some dumplings!  Thank goodness we have a little chinese place in town that makes homemade dumplings!


----------



## scottny

Yum! Love Dim Sum. I have not had it in a while, NY Chinatown is so small and so crowded. 
That meal looked delicious.


----------



## toniosmom

Oh my, I think I gained 5 pounds just looking at your dim sum pics!  Seriously, though, that redwood forest is absolutely breathtaking!  Can't wait to see and read more.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Loving your TR-as usual!! We are trying to decide between a West Coast trip and Hawaii for summer of 2015. I love reading about your adventures and getting ideas for some of our own! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## papertraveller

Fabulous photos (as usual!!)-- love the moody Golden Gate bridge shot.

But OMG, the dim sum! I adore that stuff. Suddenly my leftovers aren't looking so appealing for dinner tonight!


----------



## knewton64

....I've got '1700 more hours' ta go
before I leave for the Rose Bowl & my SO CAL Adventure.......



I am living vicariously thru ya and ......


well..........


YA LEFT US HANGING!!!!!




Um.......we ALL MISS YA & Hope ya crank dis here bugger back up.

Hmmmmm.....have u been MONKEE KISSIN' AGAIN??? IS THAT THE REASON 4 THE DELAY??


Details!! We wanna details!!




*P.S*. I am now at a 72 pound weight loss!! Details on my ongoing weight loss journey can be found on my SAN FRAN, ROSE BOWL trip report listed below in my signature. (starting on posting #68 forward).


T.T.F.N.
&
Cheerrs


----------



## anewmac

knewton64 said:


> ....I've got '1700 more hours' ta go
> before I leave for the Rose Bowl & my SO CAL Adventure.......
> 
> 
> I thought it said 17hrs I was gonna be all have fun lol
> 
> 
> Um.......we ALL MISS YA & Hope ya crank dis here bugger back up.
> 
> Hmmmmm.....have u been MONKEE KISSIN' AGAIN??? IS THAT THE REASON 4 THE DELAY??
> 
> well she was just in St Thomas.... whos knows LOL
> 
> 
> *P.S*. I am now at a 72 pound weight loss!! Details on my ongoing weight loss journey can be found on my SAN FRAN, ROSE BOWL trip report listed below in my signature. (starting on posting #68 forward).


that is AWESOME congrats..... I need to get my rearS (ya plural LOL) in gear and get back to the gym... maybe Monday LMAO


----------



## podsnel

That is (almost) exactly right!  I was in St John in the USVI for a week with Pods and 5 other couples- our friends Janie & Kevin were renewing their vows after 25 years of wedded bliss.  They rented a HUGE villa and invited us to come- it was wonderful! We are so lucky to have such generous friends!  Since coming back I have been busy playing with the photos I took at the wedding, and working on my travel Agent endeavor- not to mention doing the usual volunteer stuff....well, anyway, I promise I haven't deserted you, I just have had too much other stuff happening this month!!

I'll be back in a few with an update and replies.....

Thanks for being so patient and hangin' in!


----------



## podsnel

After that AMAZING lunch was over, I called Holgar at Silver Lion Tours- http://www.silverlionservice.com/.  I had read VERY VERY good reviews on both TA and Yelp, and had booked him probably 6 months prior to our tour.  He was very flexible on the time, and very flexible on what we would do.  I had mentioned ahead of time what I had planned on our other days in SF so as not to overlap and see things twice.  The BIG reason I wanted to book this tour was I wanted to cover alot of ground in a 4 hour time slot- and Holgar turned out to be the perfect choice!  So....based on our lunch location, Holgar suggested we walk down to the Ferry Building where he would soon pick us up to start our afternoon.  On our walk......





We took a seat and waited-





And once Holgar had made it through the traffic, we were on our way! We started by taking a trip over the nearly-completed Bay Bridge, for a quick visit to Treasure Island-





Some nice views from over there of the city-









Hi Honey!





You can see from this quick vid just how CRAZY windy it was there-
click to play




Back over the bridge, this time on the upper level (East bound you go lower level, Westbound you go upper).





Next, we went in search of some SF hills, and Lombard Street.  This was one of many times hiring Holgar paid off- we were in a minivan, so had access to all areas of the city (larger tours are prohibited from driving in many areas of SF).  And not only that, but Holgar made the MOST of EVERY hill in that car- he whipped that minivan around like it was a mini-cooper!





Looking down to Alcatraz and the Wharf-





Like riding a rollercoaster- complete with San Fran themed music for the full effect, lol!





click to play (Lombard St)
















He did time this really well- if you are doing it on your own, I suggest doing what he did, which is make a right onto the top of the curvy part of Lombard.  After we had driven down, he dropped us at the top so we could walk down, then he met us at the bottom.





















Next up was the Cable Car Museum, which is a free attraction in the city.  This is where all the cables meet to pull all the cable cars up hill in SF- when the trolleys go downhill, as Holgar explained, it is all gravity and brakes.





OOPS! I need to upload pics! I thought I had the whole day on there already- ok, back in a few....


----------



## podsnel

Ok! The cable car museum-





















On our way out, I asked the boys to sit in this car for a pic.  As I was getting ready to take their photo, this lady sat down with them. Oooo-kaaaaayyyyyy......









Our next stop was Chinatown, but on the way, please meet the Tour Monkey-

click to play












Once again, we were dropped off to explore, and were met up with at the end of the area.





What the heck is THIS thing?













There is alot to see in Chinatown, being that it is the largest chinatown in the US, but more in-depth activity here will have to wait for another trip- my boys just aren't into it (FYI- there are walking tours which are also foodie tours, and I think I would love to do that with Pods sometime).

Our next stop- Coit Tower.  Thank GOD we were dropped off on the top, NOT at the bottom, while the Tour Monkey went looking for a place to park-





Yes, that's a statue of Christopher Columbus. Why? Just 'cuz it's San Francisco and why not. The Coit Tower was built in 1933 at the top of Telegraph Hill with money bequethed to the city by Lillie Coit, a wealthy socialite who had a lifelong affinity for the fire dept.  The tower is often said to resemble a firehose, it is also often said it does not. Why?  Because this is San Francisco, and that's how it goes, we were told. 





The GG Bridge in the distance-





Inside are murals which were commissioned by the New Deal.  













After we decided NOT to wait in line for an hour to go to the top, we went back outside to enjoy the gorgeous views from terra firma instead.





Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

Holgar took our photos...

















And we scoped out the tower a bit more-









Then it was time to hit the steps- Holgar told us where to walk, and said he'd be waiting for us at the bottom (with snacks and drinks, which he had been offering us all day).  These were the Filbert Steps, and WOW were we glad we were only walking down them and not also walking up! Along the steps are many homes, some of which are only accessible by these steps, as well as beautiful gardens, which are maintained by the people who live in these homes.  It was VERY cool!









Ok, I know these aren't steps, but this is just the beginning....





In-between the buildings of course there is a gorgeous view....









All of the homes were architecturally interesting-

























So cool, right?  A couple of times I passed people who were coming up with groceries- I did NOT admire ANY of them no matter how cool this place was!





Yea, that's right- it's a street sign in a garden on some steps.  In case your lost.  Or walking alone because you take too many pictures and your family is MEN who DON'T and have left you in the dust.









And then...more steps!





Can you believe this stuff is in the middle of a CITY????





I have read there are feral parrots here, too. San Francisco is a trip, man!





LOVE this tree-









Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

And then...the end-





I was NOT excited to go down this last part.  Something about a fear of heights and sheer terror of not being able to hold the railings nearly tight enough.





I guess the railings just were so simple and easy to see through- I don't know.  All I can say is that it freaked me out a little as I took one. step. at. a. time.  I also did not go all the way i wanted to on the Mist trail in Yosemite because I was still shaking from this descent- and I REALLY regret that particular vacation choice.





It just gave me vertigo, that last part!!









I would never have thought to walk those steps had it not been for our guide- it was really, really nice to have gone there without any research for a change!! Hiring Silver lion was a great idea for us.  Anyway, at the bottom of the steps, or thereabouts, was-









Next, we were back to tour some residential areas, specifically Pacific Heights, including a drive by Larry Ellison's house, and his daughter Nicola's house- which is home to a robot statue named Goliath (you can look up that one yourselves, I don't want to get in any trouble here on the DIS!). First, a Victorian-









Larry Ellison's?









We stopped at these steps in the Presidio- which Holgar said was how wealthy people use a stairmaster, lol.





Next we would be exploring Haight Ashbury, passing through the OMG-I-Love-this-beautiful-park-but-it's-freakin-cold-here Golden Gate Park-





We were dropped off to explore again.  This particular shop was interesting EVEN to Tyler-





In case you were stumped on what to get that special someone for the holidays....

















It's always 5:00 somewhere...but in Haight Ashbury, it's always 4:20 here. Seriously.  This clock is permanently set to 4:20.  And in case you aren't aware of the significance of that particular time of day, I direct you to Google one more time.....(don't feel bad- I didn't know, either.)













Pretty sure this is not authorized by Disney execs-













Cont'd next post


----------



## podsnel

We were just about to the end of our 4 hour tour with the monkey, but we still had time for one last iconic stop before he dropped us in North Beach for dinner.  We had to go see those Painted Ladies....













Silver Lion (Holgar) charges $75 an hour with a 4 hour minimum.  He offers tours all over the SF Bay area, as well as out to wine country and down to Monterey.  He is willing to do whatever you want, and is VERY knowledgeable- over and over you see reviews saying "We could never have covered so much ground on our own" and I completely believe that to be true!  I would STILL be trying to figure out where those Filbert steps were, I am sure, and never could I have walked them and seen HA or anything else the same day- what a nice man offering a great service. 





And yes- I know you want to know- of COURSE I kissed the monkey goodbye. 

Up next- dinner in North Beach at Sotto Mare.....


----------



## JKSWonder

Beautiful pics!

And now I have the theme song to "Full House" running on loop in my head.

Edited to add:  Just looked up the 4:20 thing.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Awesome update and yes I googled why it is always 4:20


----------



## podsnel

dizneeat said:


> Wow! That is some SERIOUS food! LOVE all the photos and I made a note of the place, so when we finally make it to California we can pay it a visit.



I do hope you get out there- although I do understand how far away it must seem! Maybe on your inevitable way to Hawaii one day! 



G'sMaman said:


> I'm lovin' your TR so far and it's only the beginning!    I can't wait to read what's to come.  So happy you enjoyed Yank Sing!  It is definitely pricey, but now you are officially a dim sum snob.    Some of their dishes are pretty hard to beat.  I'm still not sure how they get that soup in those Shanghai dumplings.  I also love how adventurous your boys are when it comes to trying new foods.  You've taught them well.



Hello there!   THANK YOU for making me go to yank Sing!  I was on the fence about it (reviews can be a bad thing sometimes....) but when you said it was good, I was SOLD!!

And thanks for the compliment on their eating- Tyler really DOES eat everything- Timmy is a little more particular, but for some reason he always surprises us on vacation. 



lisaviolet said:


> *I want to tell you how reading this update went.  Here are my responses.  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my dinner is pretty much going to suck now.    I'll think I'll have rum for dinner instead.
> 
> How was the rum?   I have had rum for dinner before.
> 
> 
> It ain't pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous shots, Ellen.
> 
> Oh boy, I would love to just pop in there.  I have dim sum in walking distance.  I should just go count my change.



YUMMM...did you go? Or did Rum win?????



Beth D said:


> That all looks so heavenly!  I love asian food, and especially some dumplings!  Thank goodness we have a little chinese place in town that makes homemade dumplings!



Lucky you!  I need to find that around here- 



scottny said:


> Yum! Love Dim Sum. I have not had it in a while, NY Chinatown is so small and so crowded.
> That meal looked delicious.



Aside from being so crowded (which I fully agree- it's a zoo) is there somewhere you reccommend?



toniosmom said:


> Oh my, I think I gained 5 pounds just looking at your dim sum pics!  Seriously, though, that redwood forest is absolutely breathtaking!  Can't wait to see and read more.



Well, I have left lots more for you to see today!


----------



## jedijill

Tour Monkey did good!  Maybe I'm weird but I want one of those shrunken heads.   And I didn't need to Google 420....I've lived in Colorado too long not to know that one now! 

Jill in CO


----------



## englishrose47

I would never have managed those stairs !!!That store sure did have a VARIETY of choices  So Jill why is it 4 :20p , without googling !!!


----------



## Beth D

LOL!  I know about 4:20!  (but it's because i went to Ohio University with all the other hippies)  Nearby there is an intersection of routes 4 & 20, and a local radio station has a daily song at 4:20 that is rather psychedelic.

(Englishrose - just look at the goofy sigh, that says it all!)

I wouldn't have done those steps either Ellen!  I agree, it's something about the openness of them.  Steps that have stuff below them are fine, but open air below, uh uh, no way! 

Your pics are all so great!

Are you going to post any from St. Thomas - like a mini TR within a TR?


----------



## Wicket's Mom

I've got to go to San Fran since seeing your pictures, love the painted ladies. The views were beautiful.

I completely understand your trepidation about the stairs. I have a fear of heights also, especially since we went to the Grand Canyon. People there were doing some crazy crap, it totally freaked me out!

Now if I give up Disney for a year I could visit Cali next year!


----------



## chattadisser

Add me to the list that now has the Full House theme song in my head! 

How crazy are those steps? Is there no other way for the people that live there to get to their houses? The cool part is you would be in shape if you lived there!

I had to google the 4:20 reference as well. 

Christine


----------



## podsnel

ProudMommyof2 said:


> Loving your TR-as usual!! We are trying to decide between a West Coast trip and Hawaii for summer of 2015. I love reading about your adventures and getting ideas for some of our own!
> Thanks for sharing!



Thanks!  That is a tough choice- both are incredible- but Hawaii is my favorite. Especially Kauai.  If someone handed me a ticket right now and I could only stay a day with all that flying??? I would take it in a heartbeat.  I love it THAT MUCH.  Good luck deciding! 



papertraveller said:


> Fabulous photos (as usual!!)-- love the moody Golden Gate bridge shot.
> 
> But OMG, the dim sum! I adore that stuff. Suddenly my leftovers aren't looking so appealing for dinner tonight!



LOL- yea, those pics are killing ME, too!    It was fabulous and tasty, that's for sure-



knewton64 said:


> ....I've got '1700 more hours' ta go
> before I leave for the Rose Bowl & my SO CAL Adventure.......
> 
> 
> 
> I am living vicariously thru ya and ......
> 
> 
> well..........
> 
> 
> YA LEFT US HANGING!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um.......we ALL MISS YA & Hope ya crank dis here bugger back up.
> 
> Hmmmmm.....have u been MONKEE KISSIN' AGAIN??? IS THAT THE REASON 4 THE DELAY??
> 
> 
> Details!! We wanna details!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S*. I am now at a 72 pound weight loss!! Details on my ongoing weight loss journey can be found on my SAN FRAN, ROSE BOWL trip report listed below in my signature. (starting on posting #68 forward).
> 
> 
> T.T.F.N.
> &
> Cheerrs



72 LBS????? You are AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
What have you been doing to lose the weight?

And yea- sorry- but I was away for a week in STJ, followed by the craziness that ensues when I return from vacay.  But here I am again, to get you psyched for YOUR fabulous trip! 



anewmac said:


> that is AWESOME congrats..... I need to get my rearS (ya plural LOL) in gear and get back to the gym... maybe Monday LMAO



St JOHN..... and we went to the Baths this time on our boat day (without Thomas, because we couldn't all fit in his boat.  But we did see him while we were at the baths, so that was good!)- VERY VERY cool!!!


----------



## podsnel

JKSWonder said:


> Beautiful pics!
> 
> And now I have the theme song to "Full House" running on loop in my head.
> 
> Edited to add:  Just looked up the 4:20 thing.



Everywhere you look......  We used to watch that show every week when it was really on- Pods LOVED those Olsen twins- he would always say he hoped we would have a little girl just like her...Oh well on that one! 



ProudMommyof2 said:


> Awesome update and yes I googled why it is always 4:20



Thanks, and it IS really funny, isn't it? 



jedijill said:


> Tour Monkey did good!  Maybe I'm weird but I want one of those shrunken heads.   And I didn't need to Google 420....I've lived in Colorado too long not to know that one now!
> 
> Jill in CO



LOL- of COURSE you do.  Tyler knew, too. And if you want a shrunken head, you would LOVE that store- it's been on some cable show, Holgar said- CRAZEEEE stuff in that place!



englishrose47 said:


> I would never have managed those stairs !!!That store sure did have a VARIETY of choices  So Jill why is it 4 :20p , without googling !!!



Type in 4:20 and then you'll know.....



Beth D said:


> LOL!  I know about 4:20!  (but it's because i went to Ohio University with all the other hippies)  Nearby there is an intersection of routes 4 & 20, and a local radio station has a daily song at 4:20 that is rather psychedelic.
> 
> *I felt ridiculous that I DIDn't know!!*
> 
> (Englishrose - just look at the goofy sigh, that says it all!)
> 
> *EXACTLY!*
> 
> I wouldn't have done those steps either Ellen!  I agree, it's something about the openness of them.  Steps that have stuff below them are fine, but open air below, uh uh, no way!
> 
> *That's right- it was how open they were and mentally knowing that they were just kinda hangin there- I could have gone up, no problem- coming down I was doing deep breathing! *
> 
> Your pics are all so great!
> 
> Are you going to post any from St. Thomas - like a mini TR within a TR?



*Thanks!  And yea- I'll post some- but no TR- too busy trying to do this and finish DISmoms eventually.  We are going on the Fantasy for NYE- gotta think that is pretty TR worthy, too- ya know? *



Wicket's Mom said:


> I've got to go to San Fran since seeing your pictures, love the painted ladies. The views were beautiful.
> 
> *One of the ladies needs a facelift- she's lookin a little haggard-*
> 
> I completely understand your trepidation about the stairs. I have a fear of heights also, especially since we went to the Grand Canyon. People there were doing some crazy crap, it totally freaked me out!
> 
> That would be Timmy- can't ride an elevator, would probably do a handstand on the edge of the GC.
> 
> Now if I give up Disney for a year I could visit Cali next year!



Yea- see, this is where the problems begin.  But if you justify it with you will be in DisneyLAND which is INCREDIBLE, you can do it!



chattadisser said:


> Add me to the list that now has the Full House theme song in my head!
> 
> *Me too!*
> 
> How crazy are those steps? Is there no other way for the people that live there to get to their houses? The cool part is you would be in shape if you lived there!
> 
> *There was one street you crossed in about the middle- that was where I took the pic of the house with the Bouganvilla. Crazy, huh? And you would be in GREAT shape!! *
> 
> I had to google the 4:20 reference as well.
> 
> Christine



We have all learned so MUCH today, haven't we? 4:20 and everything!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> That is (almost) exactly right!  I was in St John in the USVI for a week with Pods and 5 other couples- our friends Janie & Kevin were renewing their vows after 25 years of wedded bliss.



Wow!  Sounds amazing!  I'd love to see St. John someday.



podsnel said:


> Some nice views from over there of the city-



Very nice.  I've come to appreciate this view from watching Mythbusters.



podsnel said:


> And not only that, but Holgar made the MOST of EVERY hill in that car- he whipped that minivan around like it was a mini-cooper!







podsnel said:


> Like riding a rollercoaster- complete with San Fran themed music for the full effect, lol!



Highway engineers. 



podsnel said:


> Next up was the Cable Car Museum, which is a free attraction in the city.  This is where all the cables meet to pull all the cable cars up hill in SF- when the trolleys go downhill, as Holgar explained, it is all gravity and brakes.



Looks like a very cool museum!



podsnel said:


> On our way out, I asked the boys to sit in this car for a pic.  As I was getting ready to take their photo, this lady sat down with them. Oooo-kaaaaayyyyyy......





Watch out!  It's a mad photo-bomber!



podsnel said:


> Yes, that's a statue of Christopher Columbus. Why? Just 'cuz it's San Francisco and why not. The Coit Tower was built in 1933 at the top of Telegraph Hill with money bequethed to the city by Lillie Coit, a wealthy socialite who had a lifelong affinity for the fire dept.  The tower is often said to resemble a firehose, it is also often said it does not. Why?  Because this is San Francisco, and that's how it goes, we were told.



 Next you'll have to explain why Christopher Columbus would have a fire hose.



podsnel said:


> These were the Filbert Steps, and WOW were we glad we were only walking down them and not also walking up! Along the steps are many homes, some of which are only accessible by these steps, as well as beautiful gardens, which are maintained by the people who live in these homes.  It was VERY cool!



Yeah, I can see where going downhill would be more appealing.



podsnel said:


> Yea, that's right- it's a street sign in a garden on some steps.  In case your lost.  Or walking alone because you take too many pictures and your family is MEN who DON'T and have left you in the dust.





The beauty of the digital age is that you can take lots of pictures without worrying about using up film or development costs.  The downside is that you can freely take 20 pictures of the same flower. 



podsnel said:


> I have read there are feral parrots here, too. San Francisco is a trip, man!



  Awwk!  Polly wants to eat your brains!  Awwwk!



podsnel said:


> I was NOT excited to go down this last part.  Something about a fear of heights and sheer terror of not being able to hold the railings nearly tight enough.



Have Cynthia take you on the Koko Head hike sometime.




podsnel said:


> In case you were stumped on what to get that special someone for the holidays....







podsnel said:


> It's always 5:00 somewhere...but in Haight Ashbury, it's always 4:20 here. Seriously.  This clock is permanently set to 4:20.  And in case you aren't aware of the significance of that particular time of day, I direct you to Google one more time.....(don't feel bad- I didn't know, either.)



Dude...Know what would be cool?  A statue of a fire hose, man...



podsnel said:


> Pretty sure this is not authorized by Disney execs-





Looks like you got to see quite a bit!  SF looks like a beautiful city.


----------



## franandaj

What a great tour. I never woukd have thought of hiring a guide, but I can see where his knowledge of the town helped you to squeeze in a lot in a very shirt time.

I woukd have freaked out going down those stairs, not sure I could do it.

We have a flock of feral parrots here in Long Beach too they are really noisy. It's always 4:20 in HA, but April 20 is like a National Holiday there!


----------



## eandesmom

All caught up!  Your Dim Sum looks yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!  But oh those little plates, bowls and steamers can add up fast.

What a wonderful wonderful tour!  I am SO doing those steps on our next trip.  Although honestly, I might like it better in reverse...going up!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

eandesmom said:


> What a wonderful wonderful tour!  I am SO doing those steps on our next trip.  Although honestly, I might like it better in reverse...going up!


----------



## dizneeat

Hm, Ellen, I wonder ........ are you doing this on purpose? I mean torturing me with all those awesome SF photos? 

Okay, I just love all your pics. And I remember the sights you went too. We loved driving down Lombard Street - so fun and I remember the steps up to Coit Tower well. We DID walk them up and down.  It was quite some workout. 

And postcard row! Isn't that area ever so beautiful.  I really need to dig for our photos - they look very much like yours.


----------



## rentayenta

I spent a fabulous summer following the Grateful Dead and ended up in San Francisco.  Good times on the Haight. 


Nice update friend. Don't worry about being busy, that's the beautiful thing about the DiS, were all here when we've got time to catch up.


----------



## lisaviolet

rentayenta said:


> Nice update friend. Don't worry about being busy, that's the beautiful thing about the DiS, were all here when we've got time to catch up.





Ellen, I've looked at the gorgeous pictures but haven't read yet.  Can't wait to I have a clearer moment to take it all in.  

It simply takes one away.  So thank you.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

knewton64 said:


> ....I've got '1700 more hours' ta go
> before I leave for the Rose Bowl & my SO CAL Adventure.......
> 
> 
> 
> I am living vicariously thru ya and ......
> 
> 
> well..........
> 
> 
> YA LEFT US HANGING!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um.......we ALL MISS YA & Hope ya crank dis here bugger back up.
> 
> Hmmmmm.....have u been MONKEE KISSIN' AGAIN??? IS THAT THE REASON 4 THE DELAY??
> 
> 
> Details!! We wanna details!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P.S*. I am now at a 72 pound weight loss!! Details on my ongoing weight loss journey can be found on my SAN FRAN, ROSE BOWL trip report listed below in my signature. (starting on posting #68 forward).
> 
> 
> T.T.F.N.
> &
> Cheerrs



Just wanted to say CONGRATS on your weight loss!


----------



## jenseib

Totally Full House!  I always thought that one of those were supposed to be the house they lived in...did I assume wrong?  
We used to watch it all the time too and Michael and Paige loved it and called it the Michelle show.


----------



## podsnel

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Wow!  Sounds amazing!  I'd love to see St. John someday.
> 
> *It is a beautiful island that is nearly all Nat'l Park- TONS of hiking.  They also have camping there. *
> 
> Very nice.  I've come to appreciate this view from watching Mythbusters.
> 
> *Huh?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out!  It's a mad photo-bomber!
> 
> *She WAS a mad photo-bomber!  She was a little nuts!*
> 
> 
> 
> Next you'll have to explain why Christopher Columbus would have a fire hose.
> 
> *Duh....to put out the fire on the Santa Maria....*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can see where going downhill would be more appealing.
> 
> *word.*
> 
> 
> 
> The beauty of the digital age is that you can take lots of pictures without worrying about using up film or development costs.  The downside is that you can freely take 20 pictures of the same flower.
> 
> *Which I will know the name to unless it's on a tree and is purple.*
> 
> Awwk!  Polly wants to eat your brains!  Awwwk!
> 
> *That's some light snackin' there- *
> 
> Have Cynthia take you on the Koko Head hike sometime.
> 
> *Did you just call me Koko Head again?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...Know what would be cool?  A statue of a fire hose, man...
> 
> *DUDE!!! And we can like put like Christopher Columbus in front of it man...Cuz Chris had a HOSE, dude! *
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you got to see quite a bit!  SF looks like a beautiful city.



*It rocks! A great, great place!*


----------



## podsnel

franandaj said:


> What a great tour. I never woukd have thought of hiring a guide, but I can see where his knowledge of the town helped you to squeeze in a lot in a very shirt time.
> 
> *He had a lot of details I would not have otherwise known- it gave me the afternoon off from being the walking vacation encyclopedia/atlas I usually become, which was REALLY nice!*
> 
> I woukd have freaked out going down those stairs, not sure I could do it.
> 
> *It was very pretty- just the end sucked!*
> 
> We have a flock of feral parrots here in Long Beach too they are really noisy. It's always 4:20 in HA, but April 20 is like a National Holiday there!



*I have heard they are loud.  And I forgot about April 20th!! Holgar drove us by the field where everyone hangs that day and told us all about it!*



eandesmom said:


> All caught up!  Your Dim Sum looks yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!  But oh those little plates, bowls and steamers can add up fast.
> 
> *Tummy wise AND wallet wise!*
> 
> What a wonderful wonderful tour!  I am SO doing those steps on our next trip.  Although honestly, I might like it better in reverse...going up!



*I figured you would say that!  But have a look at this link- she says you should split the trip with the Greenwich Street Stairs- do one up, the other down- http://www.sisterbetty.org/stairways/filbertsteps.htm  Although, if you look at the link for the Greenwich Steps it looks like that end part that freaked me out is a part of those, so maybe we were on both? 
*



dizneeat said:


> Hm, Ellen, I wonder ........ are you doing this on purpose? I mean torturing me with all those awesome SF photos?
> 
> *Yea- sorry- it is photography heaven in SF, isn't it?*
> 
> Okay, I just love all your pics. And I remember the sights you went too. We loved driving down Lombard Street - so fun and I remember the steps up to Coit Tower well. We DID walk them up and down.  It was quite some workout.
> 
> *I am VERY impressed!!!  We had thought we would be going up and down too- but glad it worked out this way instead!  Thanks to that monkey!*
> 
> And postcard row! Isn't that area ever so beautiful.  I really need to dig for our photos - they look very much like yours.



*HAHA- I have alot of the same pics from MY last trip, too!  There are many many mandatory photo ops in SF, huh?*


----------



## podsnel

rentayenta said:


> I spent a fabulous summer following the Grateful Dead and ended up in San Francisco.  Good times on the Haight.
> 
> *And yet another reason to love you....*
> 
> 
> Nice update friend. Don't worry about being busy, that's the beautiful thing about the DiS, were all here when we've got time to catch up.



*Thanks girlfriend- I appreciate that more than you can imagine!*



lisaviolet said:


> Ellen, I've looked at the gorgeous pictures but haven't read yet.  Can't wait to I have a clearer moment to take it all in.
> 
> It simply takes one away.  So thank you.



*Thanks love- I am so honored you enjoy them! *



jenseib said:


> Totally Full House!  I always thought that one of those were supposed to be the house they lived in...did I assume wrong?
> We used to watch it all the time too and Michael and Paige loved it and called it the Michelle show.



*Oh yeah- they definitely "lived" in one of those houses! It was a great show, and Michelle was too adorable!  *


----------



## lisaviolet

podsnel said:


>



Just love this shot, Ellen.  



podsnel said:


>



You know I love this one!   

It's beautiful.  




podsnel said:


>



Party of Five.  That's what these say to me!  Party of Five!  It's like Charlie is barking about something any second.  



>



Pretty.  

And I loved the tour, his and yours.  

My niece is there for school, because I'm in my forties I can't even remember if I said that earlier , and loves it.  

Such a joy to be able to tour the city with your family.  

And that lady sitting down while you were taking a picture.  

We have streetcars here, not like theirs - certainly not open .  But I would lay my body down on a track if they even try to take them away.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Yay! I'm caught up!   Welcome Back from BVI!!!  I'm sure you had a fabulous time as always!  

I'm am so loving your SF tour!  The Dim Sum looks so good - my mouth was watering!  Still trying to find good Chinese food here - I think we came pretty close last week.  

How cool that you found such a great tour guide!  We did the same thing - drove down Lumbard and then our friend waited while we walked it and took some pics!  You got some beautiful view pics!  I just love the craftsman style homes and Victorian homes in the area!  Just so cozy looking.

I remember hearing things about Haight Ashbury when I was a kid, but I thought it had something to do with Vietnam protests and hippies.  The 4:20 is interesting.  

Love the painted ladies -   Fun pics!   

Thank you for sharing!  How is the Travel business going?  Did you get to book a free trip yet?


----------



## knewton64

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Just wanted to say CONGRATS on your weight loss!





Hey......2 u and the PODS - 
It really means a lot to me - this lifestyle change & such.
------------------------





ANYWHO -
FINALLY GOT CAUGHT UP!!
Yer TR is really putting me in the mood for all things SO CAL -

(makes me wonder who is gonna get into the Rose Bowl)


Never been 2 both-
1st time visitor.


Just NOW there is 79 LESS pounds to me - WOO-HOO!!
(want 26 more off).





T.T.F.N.
& 
Cheers


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> Did you just call me Koko Head again?



Of course not.  Just directing you to check out her TR chapter on a similar hike.  Since you loved those stairs so much.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I forgot to ask about the photo bomb lady - did she say anything, or just jump in with a big smile on her face?


----------



## podsnel

After out tour, we were having dinner in North Beach, SF's Little Italy.  This area is (also) FILLED with restaurants, and (also) many are very touristy- this is similar to our own Little Italy in NYC.  But I kept seeing great reviews for this one, it was a bargain price-wise compared to many other SF restaurants, and the killer was- Yelp had soooo much food porn that I was drooling over that I HAD to go! 

Funny thing is, it is VERY siomilar to the restaurant we ate at the previous night- but that's fine, we love seafood, and we love italian!









Tonight's fishies-





Upstairs, this is a small restaurant with a counter that you can watch the kitchen etc from-





WE, however, would be dining downstairs- in a maze of dining rooms below ground.





How CRAZY was it that we were seated in this room, with all the baseball memorabilia everywhere!





All that stuff on the walls was the real deal- my boys (all three) LOVED it!  

The menu-





AND...what's for dessert-





Yea, that's right- no dessert at Sotto Mare. They are focused on the seafood here!  To start, we shared some apps again- clams and oysters on the half shell-





Crab Louis-





Hungry for more-





That was all fresh and yummy, although we wished that Crab Louis was a bit more. Between this and our main courses, we had fun checking out all the stuff-









Then it was time for PASTA!!! We all ordered the same thing- 2 of us white, and 2 of us red, Linguine with Seafood ~ chefs choice 17.00  White-





Red-





It is supposed to be whatever the chef decides to throw in that day- which to me means they won't get complaints if someone gets shrimp and someone else doesn't, lol.  Ours had shrimp, clams, mussels, and calamari.  It was yummo. But I REALLY wish that someone had ordered the Cioppino- but no one was up for the mess of it.  Anyway, the pasta hit the spot after a long and busy day. Timmy continued to eat whatever was placed in front of him-









No idea, lol-





Dinner was good, and the baseball room was a big, unexpected bonus.  We asked the server to call us a cab, and soon we were back to the Hyatt.  Right outside our hotel-





It was still kind of early, so the boys went back to the room, while Pods and I made a little trip across the street to check out what was inside the Ferry Building on a Wednesday night-





For the record, this place is HOPPIN during the day, especially when there is a farmer's mkt going on outside.  So most businesses were closed at this point of the day-





But there was one business in particular that we were going to visit, and that place was happenin-





A little wine shop with a nice size tasting/drinking bar. I LOVE the Ferry Building!!!





Today's Specials-





Yea...I could spend some time here!  But tonight, it was just a small glass or 2 for each of us before we headed home-






Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

It was another pretty night, and once again I was excited to be staying in this beautiful and more quiet (than Fisherman's Wharf) area....





















We probably stayed up a little longer watching TV with the kids, then turned out the lights to rest up for another fun day- tomorrow we had another big string of events planned- Alcatraz and the "I am throwing you ALL off the bridge!!!!" tour.....  See ya real soon!


----------



## JKSWonder

A cousin of mine had visited San Francisco for a wedding a few weeks ago, but could not visit Alcatraz because of the government shut down.  He got some nice pictures of it in the background from a boat though.


----------



## podsnel

lisaviolet said:


> Just love this shot, Ellen.
> 
> *Thanks Darlin'!*
> 
> You know I love this one!
> 
> It's beautiful.
> 
> *You do love those flower pics- *
> 
> 
> Party of Five.  That's what these say to me!  Party of Five!  It's like Charlie is barking about something any second.
> 
> *That was there, too?  That was a great show!*
> 
> Pretty.
> 
> *ACH- I hate pics of myself, but thanks-*
> 
> And I loved the tour, his and yours.
> 
> *The Monkey did a great job!*
> 
> My niece is there for school, because I'm in my forties I can't even remember if I said that earlier , and loves it.
> 
> *Wait til you are in your fifties- you will forget you even HAVE a niece. *
> 
> Such a joy to be able to tour the city with your family.
> 
> *Awww.... you always say such sweet things! *
> 
> And that lady sitting down while you were taking a picture.
> 
> *I KNOW!!!!!!*
> 
> We have streetcars here, not like theirs - certainly not open .  But I would lay my body down on a track if they even try to take them away.



*Oh, how nice!  lucky you- they are totally charming!*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Yay! I'm caught up!   Welcome Back from BVI!!!  I'm sure you had a fabulous time as always!
> 
> *It was very nice, thanks!  STJ is gorgeous, and loved our day visiting the BVIs on the boat-*
> 
> I'm am so loving your SF tour!  The Dim Sum looks so good - my mouth was watering!  Still trying to find good Chinese food here - I think we came pretty close last week.
> 
> *We have a place that is good sometimes and stinks other times- so we always hope for the best!  It's so odd to me that there can be sooooo many Chinese restaurants in business, and yet they all are so blah!*
> 
> How cool that you found such a great tour guide!  We did the same thing - drove down Lumbard and then our friend waited while we walked it and took some pics!  You got some beautiful view pics!  I just love the craftsman style homes and Victorian homes in the area!  Just so cozy looking.
> 
> *They are gorgeous-*
> 
> I remember hearing things about Haight Ashbury when I was a kid, but I thought it had something to do with Vietnam protests and hippies.  The 4:20 is interesting.
> 
> *The haight has an interesting history for sure!*
> 
> Love the painted ladies -   Fun pics!
> 
> Thank you for sharing!  How is the Travel business going?  Did you get to book a free trip yet?



*Hah! Not yet- I need to book a LOT more Disney trips/cruises before I get to that level!  But I do love it!*



knewton64 said:


> Hey......2 u and the PODS -
> It really means a lot to me - this lifestyle change & such.
> ------------------------
> 
> *Are you following a certain diet?  exercising alot?  What are you doing to lose this weight?*
> 
> 
> 
> ANYWHO -
> FINALLY GOT CAUGHT UP!!
> Yer TR is really putting me in the mood for all things SO CAL -
> 
> (makes me wonder who is gonna get into the Rose Bowl)
> 
> 
> Never been 2 both-
> 1st time visitor.
> 
> 
> Just NOW there is 79 LESS pounds to me - WOO-HOO!!
> (want 26 more off).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.T.F.N.
> &
> Cheers



*Good luck for everything!!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Of course not.  Just directing you to check out her TR chapter on a similar hike.  Since you loved those stairs so much.



*Yea...right....

and I did see her steps up to Koko head- I would do it!  I did do the Mist Trail for the most part, and that was straight up too-*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I forgot to ask about the photo bomb lady - did she say anything, or just jump in with a big smile on her face?



*She was SO STRANGE!!! The kids sat down, I was saying move a little left (their right) and as I am saying this she plops down.  Then REALLY LOUDLY I say, "OK, ready for me to take your picture boys???" And she just smiles at me- so then i said "You ready, too, Grandma?" and she just smiles at me again- so....CLICK. There ya have it.  And she did speak English- her family came up after that and started talking (they were leaving too).  I was hoping that they were going to try to do a photo- because I was going to have us all sit back down if they were, LOL! But they didn't.*


----------



## Wicket's Mom

I was horrified when the photo of your pasta appeared, tentacles with suckers totally gross me out! DH can eat that sort of thing, but no way Jose! Other than that the food looked really tasty, no dessert wouldn't bother us since we never eat dessert.


----------



## papertraveller

Fabulous updates.
Brought back memories of our trip to San Francisco 14 years ago. I had been travelling there on business, and dragged my husband back -- I had points to stay at the St. Francis, and was dying to sit and sip martinis in the bar. Only complication: four months pregnant.
We are big walkers, and hiked all up and down everywhere, using the cable cars and public transportation. We took the bus to Golden Gate Park, and then walked back past Haight-Ashbury, and to the Painted Ladies where we sat down for awhile looking at the skyline. Then we started to walk back downtown, I mean, you can see it, right?
It took forever, we kept trying to stick with a straight route, through some areas where we walked more briskly than others, and made it (finally) safe and sound.
Love the looks of the seafood place -- my husband is a huge baseball fan and I know would love that!


----------



## jenseib

I agree with Doris....that pasta looks disgusting!!!!  no way could eat something that looks alive on my plate!!!!


----------



## franandaj

Looks like a nice restaurant, I'll have to go there sometime! 

I would have eaten the pasta, but truthfully, I'm a sucker for Linguine and Clams when it is made with Fresh Manila clams, so I probably would have gone for that.  You all didn't SHARE that plate of oysters and clams did you?    That would have been MY plate!  Yummy!  Love Oysters!

Nice wine bar, but I was shocked at the prices of the specials $7-8 for a TASTE!  Yowza!


----------



## eandesmom

Captain_Oblivious said:


>







podsnel said:


> *I figured you would say that!  But have a look at this link- she says you should split the trip with the Greenwich Street Stairs- do one up, the other down- http://www.sisterbetty.org/stairways/filbertsteps.htm  Although, if you look at the link for the Greenwich Steps it looks like that end part that freaked me out is a part of those, so maybe we were on both?
> *



  I am that predictable huh?  Seriously though I am totally saving these links for our next trip, like this summer.  SO up our alley!

And really, after Koko head at least in SF I'll just tumble down...the street...not into a ravine, a volcano...a crater!  Crap with my coordination I'm as likely to whack my head on the guardrail!



I hear you though...I've done Half Dome...freaky!!!!!!!!!!!!



podsnel said:


> After out tour, we were having dinner in North Beach, SF's Little Italy.  This area is (also) FILLED with restaurants, and (also) many are very touristy- this is similar to our own Little Italy in NYC.  But I kept seeing great reviews for this one, it was a bargain price-wise compared to many other SF restaurants, and the killer was- Yelp had soooo much food porn that I was drooling over that I HAD to go!
> 
> WE, however, would be dining downstairs- in a maze of dining rooms below ground.




FUN!  I've not heard of this...but that means NOTHING.  I love love love that you ended up in the baseball room  but really, ALL getting the same thing?  Sigh.  I'd have gotten the cioppino! LOL.  I struggle with crab louis...for the price (usually) I want a LOT of crab and well, it rarely delivers...which means I've not had it in ages.  I really love, and respect the dessert statement and even more so, love the after dinner outing for you and Pods.  We've looked at that wine bar many a time and it's never quite fit into the timing.  What a great night all around!


----------



## pharmjenn

Hmm, I live in the Bay Area, and still the idea of a tour of SF sounds very intriguing. May have to look him up.
Love the photos, I wouldn't have liked those steps either. I have a very strange fear of heights, some things bother, others don't, but open steps are one of the worst.


----------



## podsnel

JKSWonder said:


> A cousin of mine had visited San Francisco for a wedding a few weeks ago, but could not visit Alcatraz because of the government shut down.  He got some nice pictures of it in the background from a boat though.



*UGH- that government shut down messed up a LOT of vacation plans for a LOT of people. We went to St John for a week where most of the beaches are Nat'l park- they shut down the beaches and had guards on them throwing people off! Lucky for us, that nonsense ended 6 days before we arrived (even tho the gov't debacle was still going on).  

Our first visit to SF Pods and I did the same thing- we did not tour the island, just rode the boat around it and listened to the stories.  It was a decent alternative to an actual visit. I hope they enjoyed their trip!*



Wicket's Mom said:


> I was horrified when the photo of your pasta appeared, tentacles with suckers totally gross me out! DH can eat that sort of thing, but no way Jose! Other than that the food looked really tasty, no dessert wouldn't bother us since we never eat dessert.



*LOL- I was wondering if it would bother anyone!  Sorry about that, Doris-but those suckers tasted GREAT!*



papertraveller said:


> Fabulous updates.
> Brought back memories of our trip to San Francisco 14 years ago. I had been travelling there on business, and dragged my husband back -- I had points to stay at the St. Francis, and was dying to sit and sip martinis in the bar. Only complication: four months pregnant.
> 
> *You need a RE-DO!   I hear that is one gorgeous hotel-*
> 
> We are big walkers, and hiked all up and down everywhere, using the cable cars and public transportation. We took the bus to Golden Gate Park, and then walked back past Haight-Ashbury, and to the Painted Ladies where we sat down for awhile looking at the skyline. Then we started to walk back downtown, I mean, you can see it, right?
> 
> *I CAN see it because when Pods and I went, that was how we saw the whole city, too- walked to the painted ladies, walked to HA....everywhere. It's amazing how much ground you can cover when you don't have a teen ager tagging along complaining about it- *
> 
> It took forever, we kept trying to stick with a straight route, through some areas where we walked more briskly than others, and made it (finally) safe and sound.
> 
> *I remember that, too- the city is not on a grid , so easy to get twisted around-
> *
> Love the looks of the seafood place -- my husband is a huge baseball fan and I know would love that!



*That was a great surprise!*



jenseib said:


> I agree with Doris....that pasta looks disgusting!!!!  no way could eat something that looks alive on my plate!!!!



*I promise, the squid was NOT still moving, lol! *


----------



## podsnel

franandaj said:


> Looks like a nice restaurant, I'll have to go there sometime!
> 
> *It was about half the price of the one from the night before with many similar items.  Although a MUCH smaller menu.  Scoma's menu is enormous!*
> 
> I would have eaten the pasta, but truthfully, I'm a sucker for Linguine and Clams when it is made with Fresh Manila clams, so I probably would have gone for that.  You all didn't SHARE that plate of oysters and clams did you?    That would have been MY plate!  Yummy!  Love Oysters!
> 
> *Linguini and clams is one of my favorites, too- the best one I EVER have had was at Longhi's on Maui on my honeymoon- the last night of it, as a matter of fact.  And you KNOW it was AMAZING- because I remember how it tasted 27+ years later!!
> 
> We did share them- Actually, I think I only had one oyster.  I was trying to be conservative! *
> 
> Nice wine bar, but I was shocked at the prices of the specials $7-8 for a TASTE!  Yowza!



*Hence the reason why we only had a glass or two....*



eandesmom said:


> I am that predictable huh?  Seriously though I am totally saving these links for our next trip, like this summer.  SO up our alley!
> 
> *Excellent!  I can't wait to hear what you think!*
> 
> And really, after Koko head at least in SF I'll just tumble down...the street...not into a ravine, a volcano...a crater!  Crap with my coordination I'm as likely to whack my head on the guardrail!
> 
> *For the love of God, Cynthia- please be careful! *
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you though...I've done Half Dome...freaky!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *I am VERY impressed you hiked half-dome. Don't think I am brave enough for those heights and incline.   ESPECIALLY on the way down!You would LOVE my friend Steven- who will be in this TR later (he and his son met us in DL for a couple of days).  Right before he got married, he hiked half dome AND THEN hiked up to Glacier Point- and sat out on the point (where you aren't supposed to go) for a good hour contemplating his life (he ended up in a nasty divorce and now has sole custody of their son).  He says that day nearly killed him- INSANE!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> FUN!  I've not heard of this...but that means NOTHING.  I love love love that you ended up in the baseball room  but really, ALL getting the same thing?  Sigh.  I'd have gotten the cioppino! LOL.  I struggle with crab louis...for the price (usually) I want a LOT of crab and well, it rarely delivers...which means I've not had it in ages.  I really love, and respect the dessert statement and even more so, love the after dinner outing for you and Pods.  We've looked at that wine bar many a time and it's never quite fit into the timing.  What a great night all around!



*Yea- that was a disappointment, wasn't it?  When they all ordered I thought about changing, but the cioppino is for 2 there.  And I don't think I could justify Crab louis again, either.  We did like that wine bar- they had tasting classes going on while we were there too- that Ferry Building is HEAVEN......*



pharmjenn said:


> Hmm, I live in the Bay Area, and still the idea of a tour of SF sounds very intriguing. May have to look him up.
> Love the photos, I wouldn't have liked those steps either. I have a very strange fear of heights, some things bother, others don't, but open steps are one of the worst.



*Tell him I said hello!  He is a nice guy! 

And i am JUST LIKE YOU with the heights- some things are fine- but those open stairs were baaaaaaad. *


----------



## podsnel

*It was already Thursday morning! Day 3- we were going out on the first boat over to Alcatraz, then having some lunch before picking up bikes and biking over the bridge into Sausalito.  Anyway....part one was Alcatraz, and we needed to hoof it over to the pier- so after grabbing breakfast upstairs in the Regency Club, we were on our way to make it to the Early Bird tour which departed at 8:45.  The advantage being that we were the first boat of the day, with the next boat and tour always behind us.     A cable car on the way.... 





We had printed our tickets at home, (I had made the puchase a few months in advance as soon as the dates were released for our vacation- tickets sell out fast, especially for this first tour of the day) but the printer did not do a good job, so we had to exchange these for other usable tickets.  Good thing we arrived a little early!  Once on the ferry, I posted a pic to FB of Tyler heading to his new home-





Timmy was all for that idea, lol-









Here we are, in the morning fog!













The Ranger asked us to gather for a brief talk before we headed up.  She explained that a tram service was available but only for disabled patrons.





She also told us that once we got to the top we would be able to pick up our headsets which were included in our ticket fare.





So up we went-





















No, Cynthia, these stairs are NOT for you-






We picked up our headsets, and the very well choreographed tour began- it was very much like the audio tour at Pearl Harbor, but with a lot more movement around the area. Here are some of the narrators-





They made it very authentic and eerie.









We found the baseball! Of course!









This is the baseball field-





I'm thinkin' they went through a few balls out there.

The inmates had very small cells-





Some famous inmates-





Cont'd next post-



*


----------



## podsnel

*This was the block where the hole was- NOT where you wanted to be-









The audio had an inmate who described being in the hole- he said he would throw a button and then keep himself occupied all day by feeling around and searching for it in the complete darkness...then when he found it, he would toss it off again...and again....

Let me out!!

















Where's the city?













Dug out with a spoon for an escape attempt (and he was never found- some say he drowned, some say he lived the rest of his life in South America)





The dining hall-





What's for breakfast on the last day-





That ain't no Disney Cruise get-the-heck-off-our-ship breakfast!

How they kept track of cutlery in the kitchen-





True dat-





Cont'd next post

*


----------



## podsnel

*We handed our tour back, and headed back down the hill after I bought a magnet for my cousin and a decal for my luggage...

















Look at all the orbs MEK!  I bet they are not happy ones!





Before visiting here, it had never occured to me that families lived here- but of course, they did. 





Kind of creepy, huh? Raising your kids in such a dark place....

Bring on that blue sky!









Once at the bottom, we stopped in to hear a bit about the Indian occupation here before getting on line for the next boat back.  All in all, we were done by-













It was fascinating and completely eerie touring Alcatraz.  Both the boys enjoyed it, and we were glad to have had the experience- ESPECIALLY so early in the day. As an alternative, they offer a night time tour- I hear that brings a whole other element to the visit, and I bet it would be really frightening and intense to be walking around that prison at night. 

Up next- Pods and I do it animal style!  

*


----------



## jenseib

That is a dream place I want to visit.  I know that sounds weird, but I really do.  What a creepy place to be put at...and you are right, a creepy place to raise your family.


----------



## podsnel

jenseib said:


> That is a dream place I want to visit.  I know that sounds weird, but I really do.  What a creepy place to be put at...and you are right, a creepy place to raise your family.



*It ain't no Disneyland, that's for sure! *


----------



## jenseib

podsnel said:


> *It ain't no Disneyland, that's for sure! *



I know!  It's so crazy the things that attract me.  "let's go to a prison and then ride the Space mountain."


----------



## KristiMc

What a creepy place - especially with the fog!  It would be an interesting tour though.


----------



## franandaj

Another interesting place in California that I've never been to. I'm going to have to schedule some time to be a tourist in my home state!


----------



## dizneeat

Love the Alcatraz update. What a change the time you visit makes. We have been to Alcatraz three times and always went later in the day and the place was always packed. 

BTW - I made a note of that seafood restaurant you went to - we still want to do California in 2016 and that sounds right up Tom's street.


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Wow! Awesome photos and very creepy place. The story about the hole gives me the chills!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Really creepy place, bet there are some bad vibes there considering the population which was living there!


----------



## scottny

The pics are amazing. Looks like a gorgeous city to visit. 
LOL the Goofy cut out. 
I now have the Full House theme in my head. LOL
I bookmarked his website for when we get out there. 
LOL at the dessert menu.
Great pics of Alcatraz. The night tour sounds like fun.


----------



## RGirl

Ellen!  Again - I am so sorry that I got so far behind!  I was counting on being "subscribed" and something went awry - I'm so glad you popped back into my TR so my rapidly aging memory was jarred!

Not totally caught up yet, but the tour sounds amazing!  I am seriously considering doing something like that.  I lived in SF for years, but I didn't visit half those places.  Something about living somewhere for me - I can "do that anytime" so I never do it!  

Of all the photos though my absolute favorite is the one where the woman just sat down and joined the photo!!!    That is so hilarious!  I can't even stand it!!!!!!!


----------



## anewmac

LOL ya when we went and they said families lived there the boys thought it was soo cool... They kept saying wow they got to live on an island.. um ya NO its not like Castaway Cay! LMAO 

Animal Style my favorite way to get dirty LOL


----------



## RGirl

Phew!  All caught up!

Your dinner in Little Italy looks amazing.  And your evening out sounds so fun - I am pretty sure that is the same Ferry Building wine bar I occasionally visited after work (on the rare occasion that I commuted by ferry).  Love that building! 

The Alcatraz tour looks so cool!  I suppose I will have to wait a few years until DD is a bit older though.   

Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

podsnel said:


> * She was SO STRANGE!!! The kids sat down, I was saying move a little left (their right) and as I am saying this she plops down.  Then REALLY LOUDLY I say, "OK, ready for me to take your picture boys???" And she just smiles at me- so then i said "You ready, too, Grandma?" and she just smiles at me again- so....CLICK. There ya have it.  And she did speak English- her family came up after that and started talking (they were leaving too).  I was hoping that they were going to try to do a photo- because I was going to have us all sit back down if they were, LOL! But they didn't.*


*

That is so funny!  Some people make you   It reminds me of a time back home - we were at a Chinese place celebrating 3 family birthdays in April, and the owner went in the back and got a lady we didn't know and seated her at our table so the staff could sing Happy Birthday and then he took a polaroid photo for their wall!   We have often laughed about that moment.  Guess he didn't want to use up two photos. *


----------



## MAGICFOR2

All caught up again!  The wine bar looks like a nice place to visit, but don't get too comfortable on that stool! 

Your seafood dinner looked like a great place.  Jim would have loved all the tentacles and everything. His fav is the Cioppino  I would probably just go for the steamed clams.  love them. 

ALCATRAZ!  Jim said it about every 5 minutes just to bug me when we were there - it was just kind of in the background every time we turned around.  He had already visited during a Basketball tourney and I really don't do old prison tours - just creeps me out!  Even your pic with the look back to the city through the fog looks ominous.  You got some great shots.  Yeah, not a place I would want to raise my kids.


----------



## Nora03

Hi Ellen,
We purchased our wine for our Alaska cruise in that wine store at the Ferry Bldg!  Got a nice souvenir bag as well.  

You picked a great location to stay.  We stayed at the Marriott at Fisherman's Wharf and loved it, but EVERY tour we took started and ended at the Ferry Building!

Loving your report.  Glad to see you are back to posting. 

Norah


----------



## rndmr2

I was really far behind but thanks to your links I am now caught up.

Loving the TR so far, San Francisco looks like such a cool place, My Dad has always said it is one of his favorite cities to visit. I will have to get there someday.

Those hills and steps were crazy! Thank goodness you only had to go down them and not up!  

Alcatraz definitely looked creepy


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Somehow I think I fell behind.  Not sure how that happened.  Are you doing ninja updates or something?

Anyway, I think Alcatraz looks way cool.  Especially in that eerie early-morning fog they have going on there.  How did you arrange that?

Thanks for the tips on getting tickets and the early bird tour.  I'll have to lock that away for future reference.

The tour just looks way cool.  I think I'm going to show the pictures of The Hole to my kids next time they fight over...well, it doesn't matter what they fight over.

I bet the views of the city are spectacular from there!  If you can see it, that is.


----------



## Beth D

OK, i know I posted last week here, but can't find it? 

Anyway, love your alcatraz pics!  The place looks phenomenal in it's creepiness!  The fog over the city is awesome!

I'll never say your calamari looks disgusting!  It's my dad's favorite food!  But not mine! 

Can't wait to see what happens next!


----------



## englishrose47

Wow that was some tour !!! I definitely think I would like to take it !!


----------



## eandesmom

podsnel said:


> No, Cynthia, these stairs are NOT for you-



Oh man, you are no fun!  You know I would have gone up.  

I haven't been to Alcatraz since I was a little kid, like maybe 10 and the boys have never been.  We really should do it next time we are down with the kids.  What a fun, and creepy morning!  I had NO idea families lived there.  That is a total trip!


----------



## podsnel

jenseib said:


> I know!  It's so crazy the things that attract me.  "let's go to a prison and then ride the Space mountain."



*Umm- hellOOOOOO- how do you think I planned this vacation????? *



KristiMc said:


> What a creepy place - especially with the fog!  It would be an interesting tour though.



*Yes- what will be MORE interesting is seeing who snorkels the longest in SXM in less than 8 weeks, Cruise girlfriend! *



franandaj said:


> Another interesting place in California that I've never been to. I'm going to have to schedule some time to be a tourist in my home state!



*Yea- that's what I always think-you DO need to be a tourist in your own state- we ALL do- I have lived in NJ my entire life, and I have NEVER been to the statue of liberty!  I see her ALL THE TIME- it is just wrong! *


----------



## podsnel

dizneeat said:


> Love the Alcatraz update. What a change the time you visit makes. We have been to Alcatraz three times and always went later in the day and the place was always packed.
> 
> *Wow! I have heard that, but my only experience there is what you just saw, so- very hard to imagine.  I will have to tell my family to thank me extra tomorrow for how lucky they are to have me planning all their vacays, lol- *
> 
> BTW - I made a note of that seafood restaurant you went to - we still want to do California in 2016 and that sounds right up Tom's street.



*AWESOME!! But PLEEEEEEEEZ ask tom to order the Cioppino- it has been published (their recipe) in Saveur magazine, which is no slouch when it comes to food- http://www.saveur.com/article/Recipes/Sotto-Mare-Cioppino*



ProudMommyof2 said:


> Wow! Awesome photos and very creepy place. The story about the hole gives me the chills!



*THAT was NOT a good place- I don't recommend the hole! LOL!!!!!(sorry- it just sounds so bad!)*



Wicket's Mom said:


> Really creepy place, bet there are some bad vibes there considering the population which was living there!



*I think you might have something there......*



scottny said:


> The pics are amazing. Looks like a gorgeous city to visit.
> 
> *Truly, it is- everyone should go!
> *
> LOL the Goofy cut out.
> 
> *Yea- ......*
> I now have the Full House theme in my head. LOL
> 
> *OOPS- you can blame those olson twins for bein so darn cute it JUST WON'T DIE!
> *
> I bookmarked his website for when we get out there.
> 
> *Cool! Say hi from us!*
> 
> LOL at the dessert menu.
> 
> *Yea- it's very popular with many!*
> 
> Great pics of Alcatraz. The night tour sounds like fun.



*Let me know how that goes for ya if ya make it back.....*



RGirl said:


> Ellen!  Again - I am so sorry that I got so far behind!  I was counting on being "subscribed" and something went awry - I'm so glad you popped back into my TR so my rapidly aging memory was jarred!
> 
> *Yea- and then I STILL need to catch up! So sorry that life gets sooo busy!*
> 
> Not totally caught up yet, but the tour sounds amazing!  I am seriously considering doing something like that.  I lived in SF for years, but I didn't visit half those places.  Something about living somewhere for me - I can "do that anytime" so I never do it!
> 
> *That's really true- when you are somewhere all the time you see it a certain way- you should put your tourist panties on, GIRL! *
> 
> Of all the photos though my absolute favorite is the one where the woman just sat down and joined the photo!!!    That is so hilarious!  I can't even stand it!!!!!!!



*Yea- it's totally ridiculous, and oh so perfect! *


----------



## knewton64

.....mental note -

1) Got 12 pounds budgeted....CHECK!!
(so WHEN I gain 12 lbs on my upcoming San Fran adventure, net gain = ZERO.)


2) Got my wine tasting monies all set & budgeted - CHECK!!
(all your pics ROCK!!! and the video of the Tour Guide Monkee?? PRICELESS!)



Your pics of Alcatraz??  ** WILD !! **  LOVE IT!!
Can't wait to hear more -





T.T.F.N.


----------



## KristiMc

*Yes- what will be MORE interesting is seeing who snorkels the longest in SXM in less than 8 weeks, Cruise girlfriend! *

I can't wait!


----------



## podsnel

anewmac said:


> LOL ya when we went and they said families lived there the boys thought it was soo cool... They kept saying wow they got to live on an island.. um ya NO its not like Castaway Cay! LMAO
> 
> *Yea- just a little different, lol!*
> 
> Animal Style my favorite way to get dirty LOL



*Of course it is....*



RGirl said:


> Phew!  All caught up!
> 
> *I have been trying to catch up on yours- now THAT'S a CHALLENGE!!   You are a writing machine!!*
> 
> Your dinner in Little Italy looks amazing.  And your evening out sounds so fun - I am pretty sure that is the same Ferry Building wine bar I occasionally visited after work (on the rare occasion that I commuted by ferry).  Love that building!
> 
> *It is awesome!  I would be in there all the time if I lived in SF-*
> 
> The Alcatraz tour looks so cool!  I suppose I will have to wait a few years until DD is a bit older though.
> 
> *Yes- I would imagine your mini princess would be a bit bored there-*
> 
> Can't wait to hear more!



*Me too! I wonder what's coming next! *



MAGICFOR2 said:


> That is so funny!  Some people make you   It reminds me of a time back home - we were at a Chinese place celebrating 3 family birthdays in April, and the owner went in the back and got a lady we didn't know and seated her at our table so the staff could sing Happy Birthday and then he took a polaroid photo for their wall!   We have often laughed about that moment.  Guess he didn't want to use up two photos.



*What???   That's soo funny!*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> All caught up again!  The wine bar looks like a nice place to visit, but don't get too comfortable on that stool!
> 
> *Yea- they did have more reasonable glasses- those were just their special bottles for the day.  We ended up buying 2 or 3 bottles for the rest of the trip-*
> 
> Your seafood dinner looked like a great place.  Jim would have loved all the tentacles and everything. His fav is the Cioppino  I would probably just go for the steamed clams.  love them.
> 
> *Me too- I am a big clam fan. But I am an is=diot for not trying that Cioppino, I think-*
> 
> ALCATRAZ!  Jim said it about every 5 minutes just to bug me when we were there - it was just kind of in the background every time we turned around.  He had already visited during a Basketball tourney and I really don't do old prison tours - just creeps me out!  Even your pic with the look back to the city through the fog looks ominous.  You got some great shots.  Yeah, not a place I would want to raise my kids.



*The whole thing was creepy, I have to say- but truly fascinating.  And I would not have wanted to raise my family there EVER. So brutal!*


----------



## podsnel

Nora03 said:


> Hi Ellen,
> We purchased our wine for our Alaska cruise in that wine store at the Ferry Bldg!  Got a nice souvenir bag as well.
> 
> *They have an excellent selection, don't they?  We purchased a few bottles for our trip as well-*
> 
> You picked a great location to stay.  We stayed at the Marriott at Fisherman's Wharf and loved it, but EVERY tour we took started and ended at the Ferry Building!
> 
> *I was really glad we stayed there.*
> 
> Loving your report.  Glad to see you are back to posting.
> 
> Norah



*Yea- and then I took another break, lol! *



rndmr2 said:


> I was really far behind but thanks to your links I am now caught up.
> 
> *Glad they help!*
> 
> Loving the TR so far, San Francisco looks like such a cool place, My Dad has always said it is one of his favorite cities to visit. I will have to get there someday.
> 
> *Yes you will- I think you would be hard pressed to find ANY person who doesn't love that city- it is one of the best!*
> 
> Those hills and steps were crazy! Thank goodness you only had to go down them and not up!
> 
> *Absolutely!*
> 
> Alcatraz definitely looked creepy



*It was, but also fascinating.*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Somehow I think I fell behind.  Not sure how that happened.  Are you doing ninja updates or something?
> 
> *Look who's talking!*
> 
> Anyway, I think Alcatraz looks way cool.  Especially in that eerie early-morning fog they have going on there.  How did you arrange that?
> 
> *I am just very special that way. *
> 
> Thanks for the tips on getting tickets and the early bird tour.  I'll have to lock that away for future reference.
> 
> *Sure thing!  I will be writing something up for the travel agency I work for that will have more details.*
> 
> The tour just looks way cool.  I think I'm going to show the pictures of The Hole to my kids next time they fight over...well, it doesn't matter what they fight over.
> 
> *Yea- it is most definitely NOT a good place to go-*
> 
> I bet the views of the city are spectacular from there!  If you can see it, that is.



*Yes, that was part of the frustration for the inmates- to be so close to such a beautiful place, yet so very, very far.....*


----------



## podsnel

Beth D said:


> OK, i know I posted last week here, but can't find it?
> 
> *I just looked a little- couldn't find it either- *
> 
> Anyway, love your alcatraz pics!  The place looks phenomenal in it's creepiness!  The fog over the city is awesome!
> 
> *The fog is a big part of that city-*
> 
> I'll never say your calamari looks disgusting!  It's my dad's favorite food!  But not mine!
> 
> *LOVE calamari- so glad I don't have a tentacle phobia and I can just suck 'em up! *
> 
> Can't wait to see what happens next!



*Me too! It's so exciting, isn't it? *



englishrose47 said:


> Wow that was some tour !!! I definitely think I would like to take it !!



*You would really enjoy it Rosie!*



eandesmom said:


> Oh man, you are no fun!  You know I would have gone up.
> 
> *I do know that, yes! *
> 
> I haven't been to Alcatraz since I was a little kid, like maybe 10 and the boys have never been.  We really should do it next time we are down with the kids.  What a fun, and creepy morning!  I had NO idea families lived there.  That is a total trip!



*Have to say that if Pods came home one day and told me to pack it up, we're movin to the Rock, I think it would be time to say Adios Muchacho...*



knewton64 said:


> .....mental note -
> 
> 1) Got 12 pounds budgeted....CHECK!!
> (so WHEN I gain 12 lbs on my upcoming San Fran adventure, net gain = ZERO.)
> 
> *Excellent!  But you will be fine as long as you walk everywhere!*
> 
> 
> 2) Got my wine tasting monies all set & budgeted - CHECK!!
> (all your pics ROCK!!! and the video of the Tour Guide Monkee?? PRICELESS!)
> 
> *Glad you liked it!*
> 
> Your pics of Alcatraz??  ** WILD !! **  LOVE IT!!
> Can't wait to hear more -
> 
> *I will do my best!*
> 
> 
> 
> T.T.F.N.





KristiMc said:


> *Yes- what will be MORE interesting is seeing who snorkels the longest in SXM in less than 8 weeks, Cruise girlfriend! *
> 
> I can't wait!



*I know- that is going to be a fun day!*


----------



## podsnel

*Now that we were back in the city, we decided it was time for some food- before our afternoon bike ride. 

Which was going to be living hell, but I didn't know that yet.  

I suggested we go to In N Out Burger over in Fisherman's Wharf- on the way....

















I read that at this time of year these are frozen, not fresh- is that true?









It was not even noon yet, and already it was crowded- although this crowd is NOTHIN compared to what came in after 12-





Several DISpeeps had recommended we order Animal Style- so that's how Pods and I ordered our cheeseburgers- but without mustard.  I REALLY do not like mustard on my burger, it just is WRONG. 





YUMMMMM....totally missing this burger....





the boys had doubles, but plain-





And of course-





The verdict?  Those are some fine and delicious burgers you got out there in Cali.   Tyler is so enamoured with them he wants to open one in our town.





Which we are considering as an alternative to a $250 K college education- either that, or a Bushwacker truck.  But I digress....

So, after our yummy lunch, we walked right next door to the Bike and Roll, listened to the lecture about where to ride our bikes, and then handed over our vouchers, only to find out DUH we were not at the right place!   LOL- I am an idiot!   I had gotten half off on the bike rentals using Groupon, but that was at Blazing Saddles NOT Bike and Roll, where we were.

I would like to point out- for future reference- that ALL FOUR OF US listened to the detailed presentation about where to ride your bike here. That would be bike tour map explanation #ONE of the day.

Just sayin.

We hoofed it over to Blazing Saddles after that. On the way, we passed the Cannery- an establishment that in 2 visits to SF I STILL have not visited along with Ghirardelli Square (this is where ghirardelli is located, so this is an extremely sad and annoying little factoid about my travels...).









Blazing Saddles was a MUCH larger operation than the other, and we were issued bikes, helmets, etc. THEN shown a video of WHERE TO RIDE THE BIKES ON THE SELF GUIDED TOUR.  That would be tour map explanation #TWO of the day.

That ALL FOUR of us watched.

Just sayin.





Up next- why Pods is lucky I am not big enough to throw him off a bridge and how extremely close I came to spending the rest of my days in a penitentiary in Cali...oh the joys of family vacation. 



*


----------



## kid-at-heart

podsnel said:


> *
> The verdict?  Those are some fine and delicious burgers you got out there in Cali.   Tyler is so enamoured with them he wants to open one in our town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which we are considering as an alternative to a $250 K college education- either that, or a Bushwacker truck.  But I digress....
> 
> *



Is Tyler a junior?  Tell him to slow down.  Sarah is right behind him and I am NOT ready to start researching universities.    Does he have preferences?  Sarah is saying Stanford but I think she should go to Gonzaga.  My ex can pay for it since I paid for him to go there.  Sounds fair to me.


----------



## jedijill

I have to get back to California just for the In-N-Out!!!  I miss those!

Jill in CO


----------



## jenseib

So what does animal style mean.  It does look good.


----------



## scottny

Love the bread. LOL
In N Out are some good burgers. 
Coming up next sounds interesting. LOL


----------



## podsnel

kid-at-heart said:


> Is Tyler a junior?  Tell him to slow down.  Sarah is right behind him and I am NOT ready to start researching universities.    Does he have preferences?  Sarah is saying Stanford but I think she should go to Gonzaga.  My ex can pay for it since I paid for him to go there.  Sounds fair to me.



Yes- we just went to Drexel and St Joseph's in Philadelphia and Rutger's this week (kids had off Thurs and Fri for teachers convention- our first Jersey week missed in WDW in YEARS!).  He really did not have much of an opinion on where to go or what he wanted- until we went this week on the visits. VERY motivating to see places he would like to go to- it made it all much more real to him, and he truly loved Drexel. So did Timmy, we are bringing him on all the visits and he is answering all their questions on the tours, it's kind of funny- they all think he's so much older than he is, even with his still baby face. Lol! Stanford! Wow, that's amazing! She must be very smart like her Mommy! What's Gonzaga? Where is it? What does she want to do? Tyler is saying psychology or business- but he won't come up with a plan for how to use that Psychology degree, so if that's what he wants, it's either his 2nd major or a minor. 

And your financial plan sounds very sound lol!


----------



## podsnel

jedijill said:


> I have to get back to California just for the In-N-Out!!!  I miss those!
> 
> Jill in CO



Maybe you should open one in CO- they are soooo yummy!


----------



## podsnel

jenseib said:


> So what does animal style mean.  It does look good.



It's on their not so secret secret menu- there were pickles, lettuce, tomatoes and a ton of some kind of special sauce- it was a mess, but it was yummy!


----------



## podsnel

scottny said:


> Love the bread. LOL
> In N Out are some good burgers.
> Coming up next sounds interesting. LOL



Oh, it'll be interesting alright.......


----------



## jedijill

podsnel said:


> Maybe you should open one in CO- they are soooo yummy!



If I could, I would.   They are a privately owned company and don't franchise.  Closest one we have is Vegas...still don't understand how Dallas got one before we did in Denver!

Jill in CO


----------



## MAGICFOR2

podsnel said:


> It's on their not so secret secret menu- there were pickles, lettuce, tomatoes and a ton of some kind of special sauce- it was a mess, but it was yummy!



Oh, and don't forget the grilled onions all melted into the cheese!  My mouth is watering - They used to be only in Cali, but they have started heading East - Nevada, Utah, Arizona and now Texas, but sadly, (or maybe happily??) they don't have one here yet.   So glad you liked: it!

Sounds like your upcoming story is like ours on the bus at DTD - opcorn:


----------



## dizneeat

Again, great photos and they bring back some very happy memories, sans the bike thing. NO WAY would I use a bike in that city. 
We have yet to tackle the In 'n' Out burgers, but yours look so yummy, so I made another note for 2016 (my list is getting pretty long, I guess we need to add another week  )

Can't wait to hear about your biking adventure!


----------



## kid-at-heart

podsnel said:


> Yes- we just went to Drexel and St Joseph's in Philadelphia and Rutger's this week (kids had off Thurs and Fri for teachers convention- our first Jersey week missed in WDW in YEARS!).  He really did not have much of an opinion on where to go or what he wanted- until we went this week on the visits. VERY motivating to see places he would like to go to- it made it all much more real to him, and he truly loved Drexel. So did Timmy, we are bringing him on all the visits and he is answering all their questions on the tours, it's kind of funny- they all think he's so much older than he is, even with his still baby face. Lol! Stanford! Wow, that's amazing! She must be very smart like her Mommy! What's Gonzaga? Where is it? What does she want to do? Tyler is saying psychology or business- but he won't come up with a plan for how to use that Psychology degree, so if that's what he wants, it's either his 2nd major or a minor.
> 
> And your financial plan sounds very sound lol!



Mom, average intelligence, very dyslexic, motivated through the higher ed system by anger and basically putting one foot in front of another  year after year.  

Gonzaga is a private Jesuit University in Spokane WA.  John, ex-husband, attended there eight years, undergrad and law school while I worked as a typist at an insurance company.  I was supposed to go to college after he finished.  He took a walk and I ended up putting myself through ten years of school without his help.  Mr. Pretty Boy (John) is now overweight and an alcoholic.  I am the lucky one.  I have a job I love and an awesome family to come to every day.     

Sarah is smart but she does not think she is smart.  More important, she has a plan for her school career and it is not to marry some poor guy and have him put her through college.  We have told her she can go anywhere she wants to go and is accepted providing she can obtain scholarships.  Otherwise she will probably have to go to an in-state public university.  So her plan is to take as many AP courses as she can and apply for as many scholarships as she can.  Soooooo, she wants to go to Stanford but she might have to go to MSU or UM.  All are good schools.  At the moment she wants to be an archeologist.  That will probably change as she experiences life.  All we care is that she be self-sufficient.  

Regarding Tyler and psychology, as a psychologist I can say, it is a fun field to study.  He might want to look into Industrial and Organizational Psychology.  It combines business and psychology and a bunch of other stuff.  http://www.siop.org/
If one is majoring in psychology they need to plan to go all the way to a MA or a PhD.  There is not much you can do with a BA in psych.  Of course, that is starting to be true about most of the majors.  How sad.

It is good you brought Timmy with youse.  He will be touring before you know it and maybe with these pre-visits you can skip a few of the places you are going this year.  He does seem mature beyond his chronological years.


----------



## rentayenta

Isn't In n Out the best? I get my fries animal style and burgers regular, sometimes without cheese even.


----------



## podsnel

jedijill said:


> If I could, I would.   They are a privately owned company and don't franchise.  Closest one we have is Vegas...still don't understand how Dallas got one before we did in Denver!
> 
> Jill in CO



*I did not realize, but thought it had to be something like that- maybe they have a cousin in Dallas that had a craving, lol!*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Oh, and don't forget the grilled onions all melted into the cheese!  My mouth is watering - They used to be only in Cali, but they have started heading East - Nevada, Utah, Arizona and now Texas, but sadly, (or maybe happily??) they don't have one here yet.   So glad you liked: it!
> 
> Sounds like your upcoming story is like ours on the bus at DTD - opcorn:



*Well, I will have to get grilled onions next time- this time my instructions were just get ANIMAL style from the DIS community...*



dizneeat said:


> Again, great photos and they bring back some very happy memories, sans the bike thing. NO WAY would I use a bike in that city.
> 
> *It is actually a GREAT city to bike in- TONS of bike paths all over the place- People are riding everywhere, most especially because having a car in SF is a huge PITA- not alot of parking, and what is there is VERY expensive. *
> We have yet to tackle the In 'n' Out burgers, but yours look so yummy, so I made another note for 2016 (my list is getting pretty long, I guess we need to add another week  )
> 
> *Well you ARE traveling awfully far to get there.....*
> 
> Can't wait to hear about your biking adventure!



*Oh, it's an adventure alright....*



kid-at-heart said:


> Mom, average intelligence, very dyslexic, motivated through the higher ed system by anger and basically putting one foot in front of another  year after year.
> 
> Gonzaga is a private Jesuit University in Spokane WA.  John, ex-husband, attended there eight years, undergrad and law school while I worked as a typist at an insurance company.  I was supposed to go to college after he finished.  He took a walk and I ended up putting myself through ten years of school without his help.  Mr. Pretty Boy (John) is now overweight and an alcoholic.  I am the lucky one.  I have a job I love and an awesome family to come to every day.
> 
> *WHAT A JERK!!  But very glad it sounds like karma is biting him in the butt- and I am so glad you have such a great attitude- love that your life has turned out the total opposite of his!*
> 
> Sarah is smart but she does not think she is smart.  More important, she has a plan for her school career and it is not to marry some poor guy and have him put her through college.  We have told her she can go anywhere she wants to go and is accepted providing she can obtain scholarships.  Otherwise she will probably have to go to an in-state public university.  So her plan is to take as many AP courses as she can and apply for as many scholarships as she can.  Soooooo, she wants to go to Stanford but she might have to go to MSU or UM.  All are good schools.  At the moment she wants to be an archeologist.  That will probably change as she experiences life.  All we care is that she be self-sufficient.
> 
> *Yes, that is ultimately the concern- that they are independent and happy in life.  It's kind of scary for us parents, isn't it?*
> 
> Regarding Tyler and psychology, as a psychologist I can say, it is a fun field to study.  He might want to look into Industrial and Organizational Psychology.  It combines business and psychology and a bunch of other stuff.  http://www.siop.org/
> If one is majoring in psychology they need to plan to go all the way to a MA or a PhD.  There is not much you can do with a BA in psych.  Of course, that is starting to be true about most of the majors.  How sad.
> 
> *That's what our concern is with Tyler- I don't know that he is up for an MA or PhD- and with Psych that is most definitely required.  Thank you for the wonderful advice on Industrial and organizational psychology- I will pass it on to him.
> 
> I think it is FASCINATING subject matter, and so does he.  The question is of whether he is willing to rise to the occasion- he is very smart, but tends to also be somewhat lazy. He gets Bs with no studying- he refuses to study, saying he can do it without it.  Well, he is FINALLY realizing that B students don't get into these schools we are looking at- he needs to step it up and actually spend some time with his nose in a book once in a while.  Imagine.*
> 
> It is good you brought Timmy with youse.  He will be touring before you know it and maybe with these pre-visits you can skip a few of the places you are going this year.  He does seem mature beyond his chronological years.



*Exactly our thought- I think it also it is motivating to Timmy, not just Tyler. And he preferred the smaller school (St Joe's- also a Jesuit school) to Rutgers (the giant megalopolis University). So crazy that we are already here with them. They were just babies 10 minutes ago, ya know? *



rentayenta said:


> Isn't In n Out the best? I get my fries animal style and burgers regular, sometimes without cheese even.



*WITHOUT CHEESE?????   What kind of half done crazy concoction is THAT????? *


----------



## podsnel

*So...here we go.  The ride of a lifetime. 

We had seen the route of where we would be riding NOT ONCE, but TWICE.  We had helmets, bikes and bottled water. We had actual MAPS. AND-

we had ME.  Since the first MOMENT everyone agreed a trip to SF was in our future, I was ON IT. I knew that no matter what else we did, we would be biking over the Golden Gate Bridge.  Why?  Because when Disney had done one of their ABD's here, or tried to, a ride over the bridge was a part of it.  And I just thought, WOW- we have GOT to do that! Coolest thing EVER! 



So, in typical Ellen-over-the-top-uber-planner fashion, I researched the crap out of it- read every review of every bike company, every Blog from every SF traveler, every forum entry over there on Trip Advisor. And review on Yelp. 

Yea, I know.  I'm a little obsessed.  Anyone need an over-the-top-uber-planner travel agent?  I am TOTALLY your gal. 

And what did I learn over the course of nearly 2 years of research?

The bike path goes next to the BEACH. Other than one big hill (that was ONE- as in singular. UNO. Less than 10 and various assorted other numbers. ONE.), and a hill up to the bridge itself, AND of course, the ride DOWN after the bridge into sausalito, the ride was basically FLAT.  As in casual.  Even though it is close to 10 miles. FLAT.  Above all else, I read, AND WAS TOLD TWICE THAT DAY BY TWO DIFFERENT BIKE COMPANIES, make sure that you ride along the waterfront. It will take you along the beach, is gorgeous, and quiet, and before you go up to the bridge it will take you to an awesome spot for a family photo.



We began.  I am sure you have caught on by now that a ride along the beach is NOT what we had.  But, well, it started out ok. We had to walk the bikes down to the path, and then hop on to ride after we got to the trolley turnaround.  We rode out on a pier, and I took some pictures.





















 Now, I should mention that Pods wanted to ride along the road when we got down to where we would hop on the bikes and begin our ride- but I explained that NO, the path was DOWN THERE, go THIS WAY.

And that was the very LAST time he or anyone else listened to me.

So, we biked away from the pier- and immediately you hit that BIG hill I knew about in Fort Mason.  Which would be VERY VERY VERY good to build up some momentum for.

OR, you can do what we did, which is come to a full freakin STOP at the bottom and start with NOTHING. 

For the record, i did not stop.  The others in front of me did, so I had no choice. 

For obvious reasons, I do NOT recommend or endorse this method of hill biking.

Except for you Cynthia.  You would probably totally rock it.

So once we were finally up the hill, there was





and



I think it was somewhere around here that Pods decided to go some other way.  Tyler too. Timmy was kind of hanging back with me.  As I screamed NOT THAT WAY TURN RIGHT!!!  no one listened.  Of course.  What do I know anyway, I had only been dreaming of and planning this for 2 years! Pods and tyler had been vaguely aware we were even doing this for all of 5 minutes before their butts hit their bike seats. 

Clearly, they knew MUCH more than ME.



So, instead of riding along the water, we rode (albeit on bike paths or sidewalks) right next to the very busy, noisy, pollution filled road! AWESOME. NOT. We did our little tour on Mason Street.  HIGHLY DO NOT RECOMMEND. Not that it was dangerous or anything like that, just that it was very URBAN and not in the slightest paying any resemblance to a ride at the beach in any way, shape or form.  We did pass by the Palace of Fine Arts, an absolutely GORGEOUS building I would like to explore further one day...





At some point, I managed to corral them down to the warming Hut where we were able to use the bathrooms-

Click to play




Nice fog horns, huh?

Upon departing there we somehow managed to go the wrong way AGAIN and uphill in both directions miss that nice family pic I wanted to take for the past 2 years of us at the base of the bridge.  INSTEAD, what was ESPECIALLY nice, was that while Pods and Tyler were busy enjoying the ultimate hill challenge, Timmy and I were NOT having fun with it AT ALL.  

But don't worry.  

It can always get worse. 

Back soon-

Oh- and PS- here's a vid from that morning at Alcatraz- in it I mention how bad it smells- I guess the seagulls and their nastiness with a twist of seals maybe? I dunno- it was very noisy, and when the wind blew just wrong, it smelled to high heaven-

click to play-




*


----------



## jedijill

Oh no!  



Jill in CO


----------



## franandaj

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Oh, and don't forget the grilled onions all melted into the cheese!  My mouth is watering - They used to be only in Cali, but they have started heading East - Nevada, Utah, Arizona and now Texas, but sadly, (or maybe happily??) they don't have one here yet.   So glad you liked: it!
> 
> Sounds like your upcoming story is like ours on the bus at DTD - opcorn:



You beat me to this, but later posts from Ellen suggest that her onions were not grilled! I thought that was the main point of animal style. I've actually never had one animal style. I think I know what I want for lunch today! After what I ate this weekend what's another extra pound! LOL!

I'm interested to hear where they told you it was OK to ride the bikes or more provocative where NOT to ride them!


----------



## podsnel

*Ok, now where was I ....oh yes.  Our family bike debacle of epic proportions. 



So I did keep trying to get us down by the water, but then the SECOND I was done clicking my camera, Tyler and Pods would take off in the wrong direction all uphill both ways, leaving me and Tim in the dust.









So, as we were swinging it on up there to the bridge, the OTHER path...the one that came up from Fort point, i believe? Where all the OTHER families had just taken a pic of themselves in front of the fogged in GGB? Yea- THAT was where I pointed to Pods- see?  You guys have NO RESPECT. I planned this for 2 years. And you wouldn't listen.  We were supposed to be down THERE.  But we weren't. Thanks a LOT.

HMMPHHH.

Anyway, at some point, he realized his error, and he got together with the boys for a pic.





And we continued biking over the bridge.  Which was VERY crowded with both pedestrians and bikers.  Because for some reason I can't fathom, the other side is closed to pedestrians and bikers mid day, so everyone going both ways is on one side.

At this point I should mention the importance of using hand brakes. Because that's what these bikes have, is hand brakes.  Now, I know, you are thinking, sure- my kid knows how to use hand brakes! He has had them on his bike ALONG WITH FOOT BRAKES for years.

Well, think again.

Because if there are foot brakes on his bike, and his name is Timmy, chances are he has never even considered trying out those hand brakes that have also been on his bike for years.

Do you feel a sense of Deja Vu from another TR of mine, or is it just me?

Well, not yet, but it's coming.

Anyway, Pods was asking like every 5 seconds if i wanted to take a pic (Oh yea- he knew he messed up, and he was sucking up BIG) and once in a while I would take a pic, like here, which was about mid way-





Still so froggy, tho-





Now, none of these pics show how crowded it was.  Because I was too busy navigating between walkers and bikers in both directions along with the frequent Kamikaze racer who was speeding along at a much faster speed than he should have been, so well, I did not take any pics when the path was super packed and nutty, which it often was.  It was busy on that bridge. 

 Tim, who was up near Tyler, had gotten to a group of 4 ahead before we could stop him.

A family of four, walking, hands linked, in the path- from one side of the path to the other, across from left to right.

REALLY?  Yes, really. 

And young Tim, well, he forgot all about those hand brakes.  He also forgot his voice to say EXCUSE ME.  He did not forget, however, how it feels to run into someone. Because that is exactly what he did.

And they were soooooo mad.

Yelling all kinds of things at him- and me, when I got there.  

Not to worry, I had several choice words for them and their four person human chain across the bike path, too.  I AM from NJ, after all. 

But I did apologize to them, too.  He should have spoken up.  Both about not knowing how to brake AND about how they needed to move over for the cluster of bikers and walkers they were backing up in both directions.

But I digress.

Finally, thankfully, we were to the other side.





Oh what a difference a bridge makes, huh?





Somehow, we managed to look like we were having fun for a pic-













After the bridge, we pulled off to have a look at Vista Point.

















Isn't it beautiful?





Next, all that was left to do was coast down the big hills into the lovely town of Sausalito below us.  

Easy, right?

 No siree Bob, that would be easy NOT.

Because , while Pods and Tyler took off (now where have I typed that before?????) I was again with Timmy.

Who had decided it was exactly the right time to make full use of his hand brakes.

FULL use.

How we did not fall over on our bikes, I will never know.  It was a physics miracle and should be published somewhere for goodness sake.

I was begging Timmy to just ease up a tiny bit on the brakes and coast just a little down the hill....and that was enough for him. 

Not once, but twice.  He threw down the bike and kicked it. And said he would never ride a bike again. Because bikes are STUPID and he HATES this bike (he actually had much more graphic things to say about that particular bike, but we'll just leave that to your imagination- times 10). 

ETA- Just came back to add, that YES it really WAS that bad- he DID walk that bike down a lot of the hill- after I had convinced him to PLEASE go back and walk the bike down, don't just leave it here!

Good times.

It was nice I got to enjoy this very special mommy and me time with Timmy, wasn't it?  Because Pods was about a mile and a half ahead of us at the bottom of the hill, coasting like crazy and WHOOPING it up with Tyler?  

Yea. That was great.

So after I convinced him to get back up on the bike we rode down EVER SO (OMG, how is it possible I can balance on a stationery bike on this incline???) SLOWLY into Sausalito.

Eventually we re-grouped, and Pods and I followed the boys into town.





Such a great idea riding bikes across the bridge, wasn't it?



Up next- make mine a (very well deserved) double- and I am NOT talking about booze!
*


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Oh no! Best laid plans, huh! We love biking on vacation. We rented them in Washington DC and Hilton Head. You still have to get back across that bridge!

My family knows better than to mess with my research and trip planning, at least so far!


----------



## jedijill

Omg, I am literally laughing at loud here at work.  You are a saint....I can't believe you didn't push someone over the bridge when you had the chance!  I'm not sure I could ride a bike over the bridge...my insane fear of falling off wouldn't let me try it!


Jill in CO


----------



## podsnel

jedijill said:


> Oh no!
> 
> 
> 
> Jill in CO



*Oh yes.....*



franandaj said:


> You beat me to this, but later posts from Ellen suggest that her onions were not grilled! I thought that was the main point of animal style. I've actually never had one animal style. I think I know what I want for lunch today! After what I ate this weekend what's another extra pound! LOL!
> 
> *Were there onions?  Ya know, maybe we did have grilled onions on that first one- but I don't think so on the second- I don't know- I should really take notes!
> 
> And YOU ARE SOOOOOO LUCKY!! Have one for us!!*
> 
> I'm interested to hear where they told you it was OK to ride the bikes or more provocative where NOT to ride them!



*DON'T ride along the street- DO ride along the dunes and the beach- BIG BIG difference!*


----------



## podsnel

ProudMommyof2 said:


> Oh no! Best laid plans, huh! We love biking on vacation. We rented them in Washington DC and Hilton Head. You still have to get back across that bridge!
> 
> *Nah- you take the ferry back.  NO WAY was I going back across that bridge with my family of crazies!  Although I can tell you that Pods & Tyler, who OBVIOUSLY enjoyed a completely different bike ride than timmy and I did, were seriously disappointed we were not biking both ways.
> 
> Only if you are bringing Timmy with you, my friends....*
> 
> My family knows better than to mess with my research and trip planning, at least so far!



*Remind them frequently. Learn from my mistakes! *



jedijill said:


> Omg, I am literally laughing at loud here at work.  You are a saint....I can't believe you didn't push someone over the bridge when you had the chance!  I'm not sure I could ride a bike over the bridge...my insane fear of falling off wouldn't let me try it!
> 
> Jill in CO



*Glad you are laughing- I read it over and over while I was writing it, and it is making me laugh out loud, too. 

I PROMISE I was NOT laughing when it happened, though. 

I think I posted on Facebook that I was throwing my family over as I was on the bike ride- good thing I didn't, too many witnesses, lol!*


----------



## MAGICFOR2

podsnel said:


> *
> 
> Well, I will have to get grilled onions next time- this time my instructions were just get ANIMAL style from the DIS community...
> 
> 
> 
> WITHOUT CHEESE?????   What kind of half done crazy concoction is THAT????? *


*

Animal Style DOES have the grilled onions, so you're good!  They just weren't on your list of ingredients. 

I KNOW when is a cheeseburger not a cheeseburger???   Actually sometimes I have my burger naked too - I mean the burger is.. 

Jim' uncle orders his burgers Protein Style, which is without the bun, but extra lettuce on top and bottom - a cheeseburger lettuce wrap!*


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Oh No!  They didn't listen to you after all the fabulous trips you have planned, and all the research you had done?  MEN!   I'm sorry your bike riding memory will be a little besmirched, but at least you got a few beautiful pics in the end!


----------



## dizneeat

Yes, just what I thought ....... too many hills in SF! 

Ellen, I could just picture you all riding your bikes. It was fun just to read - not for me. We DO have a car in SF and usually have it valet parked (we stay at the "Sir Francis Drake" Hotel on Union Square), and I promise NO bike riding for me.

Sorry for the hand brake only bike. Poor Timmy!


----------



## rentayenta

I'm laughing and crying with you at the same time.


----------



## englishrose47

Oh Ellen what a comedy of errors !!! I have to say I would not evr have considered riding a bike over the bridge , but I understand how much effort you put into the planning and then ......Oh well such is life !! By the way did Pods enjoy himself !!!


----------



## eandesmom

If it makes you feel any better, oh she who has yet to make it to the Cannery...I've never eaten an Inn and Out burger.

I know.

Wrong.

If it also makes you feel any better, outside of Ghiradelli (which is so NOT what is used to be in terms of tours etc), and the awesome chowders at the Blue Mermaid...you aren't missing much at the cannery itself in my opinion.  

PLEASE do tell me you at least made it into the Buena Vista for an Irish coffee though.  



podsnel said:


> So...here we go.  The ride of a lifetime.
> 
> We had seen the route of where we would be riding NOT ONCE, but TWICE.  We had helmets, bikes and bottled water. We had actual MAPS. AND-
> 
> we had ME.  Since the first MOMENT everyone agreed a trip to SF was in our future, I was ON IT. I knew that no matter what else we did, we would be biking over the Golden Gate Bridge.  Why?  Because when Disney had done one of their ABD's here, or tried to, a ride over the bridge was a part of it.  And I just thought, WOW- we have GOT to do that! Coolest thing EVER!
> 
> 
> 
> So, in typical Ellen-over-the-top-uber-planner fashion, I researched the crap out of it- read every review of every bike company, every Blog from every SF traveler, every forum entry over there on Trip Advisor. And review on Yelp.
> 
> Yea, I know.  I'm a little obsessed.  Anyone need an over-the-top-uber-planner travel agent?  I am TOTALLY your gal.
> 
> And what did I learn over the course of nearly 2 years of research?
> 
> The bike path goes next to the BEACH. Other than one big hill (that was ONE- as in singular. UNO. Less than 10 and various assorted other numbers. ONE.), and a hill up to the bridge itself, AND of course, the ride DOWN after the bridge into sausalito, the ride was basically FLAT.  As in casual.  Even though it is close to 10 miles. FLAT.  Above all else, I read, AND WAS TOLD TWICE THAT DAY BY TWO DIFFERENT BIKE COMPANIES, make sure that you ride along the waterfront. It will take you along the beach, is gorgeous, and quiet, and before you go up to the bridge it will take you to an awesome spot for a family photo.
> 
> 
> 
> We began.  I am sure you have caught on by now that a ride along the beach is NOT what we had.



I am DYING here!



podsnel said:


> Now, I should mention that Pods wanted to ride along the road when we got down to where we would hop on the bikes and begin our ride- but I explained that NO, the path was DOWN THERE, go THIS WAY.
> 
> And that was the very LAST time he or anyone else listened to me.
> 
> So, we biked away from the pier- and immediately you hit that BIG hill I knew about in Fort Mason.  Which would be VERY VERY VERY good to build up some momentum for.
> 
> OR, you can do what we did, which is come to a full freakin STOP at the bottom and start with NOTHING.
> 
> For the record, i did not stop.  The others in front of me did, so I had no choice.
> 
> For obvious reasons, I do NOT recommend or endorse this method of hill biking.
> 
> Except for you Cynthia.  You would probably totally rock it.



  Too funny.  And no, I would not rock it from a full stop.  BLEH.  I think you have a very (incorrectly) inflated sense of both my fitness level and abilities.  LOL!  Jeff might but he's a freak of nature at times.

you mean this hill?





We ran up that thing when we were there in Sept.  Twice as we had to turn around and go back and both of us got turned around in different ways and ran too far.  Me, I "had" to stop and take a picture...it was too pretty not to.  Not that I need a walk break of course.  

I have to say though...you have to take the description of "flat" with a serious grain of salt.  I have done that ride, several years ago.  On a tandem no less.  I need to dig up the pictures.    No matter what, you have to get through the Fort and there is a hill.  The beach part is a bit misleading I think as basically you have a little bit of beach right after Fishermans Wharf, go over the fort, back down to the beach and then back up to get over the bridge and if you ask me the climb to get up to the bridge counts as a hill. So yes, there is a beach but it's actually possibly not the most direct way, or fastest and that hill is still there.  It is the Kodak moment spot though.  Either way though, despite much of it being flat what you will remember is the hills.

Of course if you are nuts like us instead of heading straight into Sausalito after checking out the vista point...instead you turn left and go up the hill to get a better view via Conzleman Road.

_The route plot for this particular ride continues directly up Conzelman Road after crossing the bridge. This narrow road climb (open to fairly heavy traffic, especially over its first third or so) is the only serious climb of the ride and lasts for about two miles, though that includes an almost flat section in the middle. The steepest segment is a short part in the beginning averaging around 11% grade. The other part of the sustained climb (near the top) does not exceed 9% very much. This is not a challenging climb for anyone who has done any amount of climbing on a bike before.

Conzelman Road features a string of parking areas at which visitors can stop to take in the views, which are phenomenal. This whole road is essentially one big vista point. As the climb takes you higher and higher, the views get wider and wider. At the top of the climb, you'll reach the last parking area near Hawk Hill, which is also the turnaround point for most tourists driving up there
_

HA!

Not challenging my patootie...especially on a tandem.  We are still speaking to each other though.

I do want to thank you for this update...I went searching for the dumb tandem picture and realized that a LOT of my older pictures were missing from PB.  Either I broke the links (possible) when I reorganized it earlier this year or PB started deleting when the auto renew kept not going through due to an expired card that though I tried to fix a bazillion times, kept not "fixing".  Between this and my last uppdate where I was looking for older pictures it was like HUH?

thank heavens for external drives.

see the big "bump" to the left of the far gate?  Yeah...that's where we rode this crazy thing up to, aka Hawk Hill.







podsnel said:


> We did pass by the Palace of Fine Arts, an absolutely GORGEOUS building I would like to explore further one day...



It is so lovely to just walk around! Far prettier on the other (aka non main road) side. The Exploratorium used to be there but now that it isn't, less reason to go.  Last year when we didn't rent a car and walked the entire city like crazy people (yes, there is a theme) we got to explore it at night after closing down the Disney Family museum.  Magical!

Way more magical when our frozen patooties finally made it to the Buena Vista to warm up with Irish Coffee.  



podsnel said:


> So, as we were swinging it on up there to the bridge, the OTHER path...the one that came up from Fort point, i believe? Where all the OTHER families had just taken a pic of themselves in front of the fogged in GGB? Yea- THAT was where I pointed to Pods- see?  You guys have NO RESPECT. I planned this for 2 years. And you wouldn't listen.  We were supposed to be down THERE.  But we weren't. Thanks a LOT.
> 
> HMMPHHH.
> 
> Anyway, at some point, he realized his error, and he got together with the boys for a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we continued biking over the bridge.  Which was VERY crowded with both pedestrians and bikers.  Because for some reason I can't fathom, the other side is closed to pedestrians and bikers mid day, so everyone going both ways is on one side.
> 
> At this point I should mention the importance of using hand brakes. Because that's what these bikes have, is hand brakes.  Now, I know, you are thinking, sure- my kid knows how to use hand brakes! He has had them on his bike ALONG WITH FOOT BRAKES for years.



Oh Timmy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Oh that is SO something Evan would do.  Oh wait, he DID do.

In Whistler.  When we had the brilliant idea to go for a ride...along hilly gravel trails...with a kid in a CAST.  

Kind of hard to use the hand brakes effectively when only one can grip.

Oops.  Good thing I made him keep the cast on for that trip, they offered to take it off prior.  

I am so not laughing, I am so empathizing...oh wait, I am laughing.  You  know what though, you will never ever forget this trip and it will be one of the funniest memories forever.  

I really am empathizing... the SLOW ride down part in particular.  At least he didn't get off and insist on walking it.  Really, it could have been worse.

And sorry but four person linked?  RUDE!  Deserved to get yelled at at a minimum.

I can only hope you chose the ferry ride back...

Stellar update!  And despite it all, some agood pictures, you fake fun well.


----------



## Wicket's Mom

That is one bike ride I would never make! The views were great, but the journey, not so much!

It will a great story to be trotted out at every holiday gathering from here to eternity!


----------



## Ciciwoowoo

Loving the trip so far!  Your family is too cute...


----------



## scottny

Uh-oh, not listening already. This will not be good. 
Ooh fog horns. Love it. It certainly was foggy there. 
You know men know there directions. LOL
I think the bridge looks cool in the fog.
Good for you yelling back at the human chain. What idiots. 
It is beautiful. I just love the look of the bridge in the fog.
All caught up again


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

So, the In-N-Out burger is pretty famous, and the pictures make it look pretty great.  But where you hate mustard on a burger, I can't for the life of me understand why someone would ruin a perfectly good burger by putting mayonnaise on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




So maybe I'll just be boring like your boys. 

Anyway, I have to ask your forgiveness here.  Because I was  at the bike story.  I know, I'm a terrible person.  But I couldn't help it.

Just goes to show you, never ever doubt the uber-planner.  I'm totally on your side here.  Just listen to us!  Who knows, you may still like bikes afterwards.

Too bad there was so much fog, but everything looks beautiful from the Sausalito side!


----------



## jenseib

It must be a man gene. I swear I do all the planning and Skip can ruin it in 3 seconds flat. Why plan...well then he sees why I do it later on when he does something stupid.


----------



## RGirl

I don't even know what to say about the biking experience!!!!    I guess every family vacation has to have an experience like that, but I am SO SORRY!  No fun!!!  

In 'n' Out Burger though?  YUM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beth D

Love all the pics, especially the alligator breads?  Those were sooo cool!

Not sure I could walk by Ghiradelli and not stop in for a chocolate or tour...

 about the bikes!  Those peeps were uber rude for walking 4 across!  It wasn't Timmy's fault! Gosh darn those boys for not listening!


----------



## anewmac

I am cracking up about the bike ride cuz I can see your face and hear you retell it all over again!!! Im dying! 

Don't feel bad we haven't gone to the Ghirardelli square either. But I figure I went in Cali Adventure.. good enough LOL 

Cant wait to read whats next for you guys!


----------



## franandaj

How absolutely infuriating to have your plans overturned, but I can't say that I haven't had it happen too.  While I would like to chalk it up to a man thing, it's just a thing. Fran has done that to me any number of times, and you know why?  Mostly shopping!   

I can't believe Timmy's bad luck with bicycling.  I hope that he doesn't give it up.  He has had a few bad turns and even with mom sticking up for him, I can see him not wanting to do it again on his own.  Ever.

I hope your day gets better.  I know the trip does, But I hope that that this day does!


----------



## MEK

Oh Ellen!    I am finally back on the boards after a month hiatus and here is your trip report, sucking me in with the bike ride from hell.   

 Holy crap.  It sounds almost as bad as the 5 hour bike ride we recently did, lost in the Poconos.  Yup - went with Denny and two other friends who have a house up there.  What was supposed to be a 2 hour round trip to a lake turned into a 5 1/2 hour debacle literally LOST in the woods. I told my friends we were lost, but NO ONE would listen!   So, I feel your pain.  At least you were rewarded with some spectacular views on the other side of the bridge.  Just lovely. 

Glad Tyler enjoyed his college tours.  Isn't it fun?  I really enjoyed it. I still am hoping he wants to come tour UD so you and I can go have some fun on Main Street.  Lots of fun bars and restaurants there.  hint hint.  

Any way - I still have lots of catching up to do, but thanks again for the laugh and the beautiful pictures.


----------



## englishrose47

I am here too !! Had a little drama this week , hospitalized for a very high Heart rate . All tests were good and I am home on new meds and way less caffeine !! YUK!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

franandaj said:


> How absolutely infuriating to have your plans overturned, but I can't say that I haven't had it happen too.  While I would like to chalk it up to a man thing, it's just a thing. Fran has done that to me any number of times, and you know why? * Mostly shopping!   :lmao*
> 
> I hope your day gets better.  I know the trip does, But I hope that that this day does!



Ditto on what the girl in the polka dot dress girl said!  

(And what a surprise on the bold, Alison.)

And like other DISers have already said, one could really hear you on this update Ellen.  You really could.    I'm sorry, I need to put a laughing icon just for that.


----------



## lisaviolet

englishrose47 said:


> I am here too !! Had a little drama this week , hospitalized for a very high Heart rate . All tests were good and I am home on new meds and way less caffeine !! YUK!!!



Glad to hear all went well with testing.


----------



## englishrose47

lisaviolet said:


> Glad to hear all went well with testing.



Thank you I am feeling very well rested and bored I am not used to having 3 full days off and NO plans !!! I am really glad to be going to work tomorrow .


----------



## podsnel

englishrose47 said:


> I am here too !! Had a little drama this week , hospitalized for a very high Heart rate . All tests were good and I am home on new meds and way less caffeine !! YUK!!!



*Rosie!!!   So glad you are OK!!!   What happened?*


----------



## podsnel

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Animal Style DOES have the grilled onions, so you're good!  They just weren't on your list of ingredients.
> 
> *What a relief!! I really couldn't remember, at this point- but I looked at my pics, and you can see them on my next cheeseburger.
> 
> Uh-oh.  Just spoiled the surprise- there will be more cheeseburgers on our trip!*
> 
> I KNOW when is a cheeseburger not a cheeseburger???   Actually sometimes I have my burger naked too - I mean the burger is..
> 
> *Yea, nice try- we know what you said, no takin it back now, Naked Cheeseburger eater! *
> 
> Jim' uncle orders his burgers Protein Style, which is without the bun, but extra lettuce on top and bottom - a cheeseburger lettuce wrap!



*I know someone else who does that around here.....*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Oh No!  They didn't listen to you after all the fabulous trips you have planned, and all the research you had done?  MEN!   I'm sorry your bike riding memory will be a little besmirched, but at least you got a few beautiful pics in the end!



*Well, it's just a good story now- not besmirched at all! *



dizneeat said:


> Yes, just what I thought ....... too many hills in SF!
> 
> *Definitely part of the charm!*
> 
> Ellen, I could just picture you all riding your bikes. It was fun just to read - not for me. We DO have a car in SF and usually have it valet parked (we stay at the "Sir Francis Drake" Hotel on Union Square), and I promise NO bike riding for me.
> 
> *What a gorgeous and historic hotel!  I looked at staying there- but I have a thing for the water, so ultimately decided on the Hyatt- there are groups that give tours of Francis Drake you know!*
> 
> Sorry for the hand brake only bike. Poor Timmy!



*Forget about that kid! Poor Ellen! *



rentayenta said:


> I'm laughing and crying with you at the same time.



*I am sure you are, Sistah....*



englishrose47 said:


> Oh Ellen what a comedy of errors !!! I have to say I would not evr have considered riding a bike over the bridge , but I understand how much effort you put into the planning and then ......Oh well such is life !! By the way did Pods enjoy himself !!!



*Pods LOVED it! I think he would have enjoyed it even more if I hadn't been screaming at him every 50 feet!   He said he really enjoyed all the extra hills.

However, I will have you know that just yesterday Captain Hilltop joined me on a walk I usually do with my girlfriend Fiona- it's about 5 or 6 miles.  Yesterday fell a little short of that- Pods blamed the dog, but we all know who was really wimping out.... *


----------



## englishrose47

podsnel said:


> *Rosie!!!   So glad you are OK!!!   What happened?*



Chest pain and a very rapid heart rate  They admitted me for the night and did loads of tests .y heart is fin it was not a heart attack ! A Fib was the diagnosis !! I am on 2new meds and have to follow up with my doctor and a cardiologist !! I had to give up regular coffee But finally the headaches from that have stopped


----------



## jedijill

englishrose47 said:


> Chest pain and a very rapid heart rate  They admitted me for the night and did loads of tests .y heart is fin it was not a heart attack ! A Fib was the diagnosis !! I am on 2new meds and have to follow up with my doctor and a cardiologist !! I had to give up regular coffee But finally the headaches from that have stopped



Take care of yourself!

Jill in CO


----------



## podsnel

eandesmom said:


> If it makes you feel any better, oh she who has yet to make it to the Cannery...I've never eaten an Inn and Out burger.
> 
> I know.
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> *Well, that's just CRAZY! In all the times you have been there?  You MUST go!*
> 
> If it also makes you feel any better, outside of Ghiradelli (which is so NOT what is used to be in terms of tours etc), and the awesome chowders at the Blue Mermaid...you aren't missing much at the cannery itself in my opinion.
> 
> *I heard the Blue Mermaid was good- we looked at the hotel there, The Argonaut- anyway, thanks for making me feel like I didn't really miss much!*
> 
> PLEASE do tell me you at least made it into the Buena Vista for an Irish coffee though.
> 
> *Well.....last time we did! I am the only coffee drinker in the family, so not much reason to stop this time. BUT...we did all walk by with our bikes- it is on the bottom of the street from where we rented our cycles.*
> 
> I am DYING here!
> 
> *Yes, well, I was too! *
> 
> Too funny.  And no, I would not rock it from a full stop.  BLEH.  I think you have a very (incorrectly) inflated sense of both my fitness level and abilities.  LOL!  Jeff might but he's a freak of nature at times.
> 
> *Umm, I'm sorry, Miss-I-climbed-half-dome.....no, I don't think I am!*
> 
> you mean this hill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EXACTLY!!!!*
> 
> We ran up that thing when we were there in Sept.  Twice as we had to turn around and go back and both of us got turned around in different ways and ran too far.  Me, I "had" to stop and take a picture...it was too pretty not to.  Not that I need a walk break of course.
> 
> *It is a very pretty view- one of about a MILLION beautiful views in that city, right? *
> 
> I have to say though...you have to take the description of "flat" with a serious grain of salt.  I have done that ride, several years ago.  On a tandem no less.  I need to dig up the pictures.    No matter what, you have to get through the Fort and there is a hill.  The beach part is a bit misleading I think as basically you have a little bit of beach right after Fishermans Wharf, go over the fort, back down to the beach and then back up to get over the bridge and if you ask me the climb to get up to the bridge counts as a hill. So yes, there is a beach but it's actually possibly not the most direct way, or fastest and that hill is still there.  It is the Kodak moment spot though.  Either way though, despite much of it being flat what you will remember is the hills.
> 
> *True- but my info was also coming from real people who were writing blogs about their SF trip and the bike ride.  All of THOSE said stay on the beach and it's mostly flat- they weren't trying to sell me on the bike ride.  I could look down from where we were and SEE the people biking along in places we did not get NEAR because we were riding along a highway or whatever.  We had a very short time near the water.
> 
> And tandem bikes are RIDICULOUS!!! Sooooo much harder- you really ARE amazing, even if you won't admit it!*
> 
> Of course if you are nuts like us instead of heading straight into Sausalito after checking out the vista point...instead you turn left and go up the hill to get a better view via Conzleman Road.
> 
> *Can I send Pods with you next time?  Then you could get a 3 person tandem and REALLY kill yourselves! *
> 
> _The route plot for this particular ride continues directly up Conzelman Road after crossing the bridge. This narrow road climb (open to fairly heavy traffic, especially over its first third or so) is the only serious climb of the ride and lasts for about two miles, though that includes an almost flat section in the middle. The steepest segment is a short part in the beginning averaging around 11% grade. The other part of the sustained climb (near the top) does not exceed 9% very much. This is not a challenging climb for anyone who has done any amount of climbing on a bike before.
> 
> *We saw lots of bikers on the crazy hills between the GGB and Muir Woods when we went, and we were all in awe of them- *
> 
> Conzelman Road features a string of parking areas at which visitors can stop to take in the views, which are phenomenal. This whole road is essentially one big vista point. As the climb takes you higher and higher, the views get wider and wider. At the top of the climb, you'll reach the last parking area near Hawk Hill, which is also the turnaround point for most tourists driving up there
> _
> 
> HA!
> 
> Not challenging my patootie...especially on a tandem.  We are still speaking to each other though.
> 
> *I started talking to Pods again after about 2 glasses of wine up there in the Regency Club that night. HA! *
> 
> I do want to thank you for this update...I went searching for the dumb tandem picture and realized that a LOT of my older pictures were missing from PB.  Either I broke the links (possible) when I reorganized it earlier this year or PB started deleting when the auto renew kept not going through due to an expired card that though I tried to fix a bazillion times, kept not "fixing".  Between this and my last uppdate where I was looking for older pictures it was like HUH?
> 
> thank heavens for external drives.
> 
> *PB is a MESS- it seems to be working better for me, though- but not sure what to do when my renewal eventually comes up- I don't want to lose the pics on my TRs, people still read them-*
> 
> see the big "bump" to the left of the far gate?  Yeah...that's where we rode this crazy thing up to, aka Hawk Hill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GREAT PIC!!! So glad you found it!  I HATE losing photos- I lost a bunch from a trip to HHI a few years ago when my computer crashed- I had not yet moved them to the external Hard Drive.  SO SAD!!!!!*
> 
> It is so lovely to just walk around! Far prettier on the other (aka non main road) side. The Exploratorium used to be there but now that it isn't, less reason to go.  Last year when we didn't rent a car and walked the entire city like crazy people (yes, there is a theme) we got to explore it at night after closing down the Disney Family museum.  Magical!
> 
> *Yes, in my head I was thinking "It doesn't look like this in the pics I have seen" but there was no way to go over for a minute and do a loop around because Tyler & Tim were so far ahead at that point. Next visit it is on my MUST DO- even without the exploratorium.*
> 
> Way more magical when our frozen patooties finally made it to the Buena Vista to warm up with Irish Coffee.
> 
> *Great idea!*
> 
> Oh Timmy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Oh that is SO something Evan would do.  Oh wait, he DID do.
> 
> In Whistler.  When we had the brilliant idea to go for a ride...along hilly gravel trails...with a kid in a CAST.
> 
> Kind of hard to use the hand brakes effectively when only one can grip.
> 
> Oops.  Good thing I made him keep the cast on for that trip, they offered to take it off prior.
> 
> *Yay! Another mom of the Year!   Anyway- you have my deepest sympathies!*
> 
> I am so not laughing, I am so empathizing...oh wait, I am laughing.  You  know what though, you will never ever forget this trip and it will be one of the funniest memories forever.
> 
> *You are completely correct on that one.  It is VERY funny now, 3 months later- *
> 
> I really am empathizing... the SLOW ride down part in particular.  At least he didn't get off and insist on walking it.  Really, it could have been worse.
> 
> *I left that part out- he DID walk for a while.  I went back and edited my post- at one point when he threw the bike down he started walking away and I had to convince him to come back and walk it himself because he was going to leave it altogether!
> 
> So, really, it couldn't have been much worse! *
> 
> And sorry but four person linked?  RUDE!  Deserved to get yelled at at a minimum.
> 
> *It WAS rude, you are RIGHT!*
> 
> I can only hope you chose the ferry ride back...
> 
> *Do I LOOK stupid?????
> 
> Pods wants to do it again, and wants to do both ways- Tyler too.  Have a good time boys, I say- I'll be waiting at the Disney Family Museum! *
> 
> Stellar update!  And despite it all, some agood pictures, you fake fun well.



*Thanks- it was much more fun to write about than it was to experience!*


----------



## podsnel

Wicket's Mom said:


> That is one bike ride I would never make! The views were great, but the journey, not so much!
> 
> It will a great story to be trotted out at every holiday gathering from here to eternity!



*Definitely! *



Ciciwoowoo said:


> Loving the trip so far!  Your family is too cute...



*AWWWWW, thanks! *



scottny said:


> Uh-oh, not listening already. This will not be good.
> 
> *You got that right!*
> Ooh fog horns. Love it. It certainly was foggy there.
> 
> *I think this was a very foggy day- but all of them are, depending on where you go when in SF!
> *
> You know men know there directions. LOL
> 
> *Yea- *
> 
> I think the bridge looks cool in the fog.
> 
> *It did- it is one of the places where the fog is one of the characters of the trip, and you know it's coming, so you really don't mind so much.
> *
> Good for you yelling back at the human chain. What idiots.
> 
> *Thanks for the back-up, I appreciate it!
> *
> It is beautiful. I just love the look of the bridge in the fog.
> All caught up again



*Thanks!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So, the In-N-Out burger is pretty famous, and the pictures make it look pretty great.  But where you hate mustard on a burger, I can't for the life of me understand why someone would ruin a perfectly good burger by putting mayonnaise on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It wasn't mayonaisse on there- it was mystery special sauce....*
> 
> So maybe I'll just be boring like your boys.
> 
> Anyway, I have to ask your forgiveness here.  Because I was  at the bike story.  I know, I'm a terrible person.  But I couldn't help it.
> 
> *I fully expect you to- if you especially didn't laugh, I would be disappointed- I always feel like i owe you some entertainment, because you make me laugh side-splittingly so often!*
> 
> Just goes to show you, never ever doubt the uber-planner.  I'm totally on your side here.  Just listen to us!  Who knows, you may still like bikes afterwards.
> 
> *Now there's an idea-*
> 
> Too bad there was so much fog, but everything looks beautiful from the Sausalito side!



*The fog is a part of it. What else would there be? *


----------



## podsnel

jenseib said:


> It must be a man gene. I swear I do all the planning and Skip can ruin it in 3 seconds flat. Why plan...well then he sees why I do it later on when he does something stupid.



*It's EXHAUSTING!!!*



RGirl said:


> I don't even know what to say about the biking experience!!!!    I guess every family vacation has to have an experience like that, but I am SO SORRY!  No fun!!!
> 
> *Not fun to experience, but at least now I can laugh about it!*
> 
> In 'n' Out Burger though?  YUM!!!!!!!!



*I bet you miss those!*



Beth D said:


> Love all the pics, especially the alligator breads?  Those were sooo cool!
> 
> *They always had cool sourdough breads on display there-*
> 
> Not sure I could walk by Ghiradelli and not stop in for a chocolate or tour...
> 
> *I never actually walked by it.  If I had, we would have stopped!*
> 
> about the bikes!  Those peeps were uber rude for walking 4 across!  It wasn't Timmy's fault! Gosh darn those boys for not listening!



*Yea! What you said! *



anewmac said:


> I am cracking up about the bike ride cuz I can see your face and hear you retell it all over again!!! Im dying!
> 
> *Yea- YOU got to hear it in person when I was still super mad! Good times! *
> 
> Don't feel bad we haven't gone to the Ghirardelli square either. But I figure I went in Cali Adventure.. good enough LOL
> 
> *LOL- definitely!*
> 
> Cant wait to read whats next for you guys!



*Ice cream and cocktails- I'm sure you'll want to hear about it, both are right up your alley, lol-*



franandaj said:


> How absolutely infuriating to have your plans overturned, but I can't say that I haven't had it happen too.  While I would like to chalk it up to a man thing, it's just a thing. Fran has done that to me any number of times, and you know why?  Mostly shopping!
> 
> *LMAO!!!!! Why am I not surprised??? *
> 
> I can't believe Timmy's bad luck with bicycling.  I hope that he doesn't give it up.  He has had a few bad turns and even with mom sticking up for him, I can see him not wanting to do it again on his own.  Ever.
> 
> *He rode over to a friend's house a few times this fall- so I guess he's over it!*
> 
> I hope your day gets better.  I know the trip does, But I hope that that this day does!



*Of COURSE it does! No where to go but UP! *


----------



## podsnel

MEK said:


> Oh Ellen!    I am finally back on the boards after a month hiatus and here is your trip report, sucking me in with the bike ride from hell.
> 
> *Welcome back! I miss you!  And it's time to book our rooms pre-cruise!!! YAY US!! *
> 
> Holy crap.  It sounds almost as bad as the 5 hour bike ride we recently did, lost in the Poconos.  Yup - went with Denny and two other friends who have a house up there.  What was supposed to be a 2 hour round trip to a lake turned into a 5 1/2 hour debacle literally LOST in the woods. I told my friends we were lost, but NO ONE would listen!   So, I feel your pain.  At least you were rewarded with some spectacular views on the other side of the bridge.  Just lovely.
> 
> *I dunno- that sounds a little scary, too! Mine was never scary- just excruciatingly annoying!*
> 
> Glad Tyler enjoyed his college tours.  Isn't it fun?  I really enjoyed it. I still am hoping he wants to come tour UD so you and I can go have some fun on Main Street.  Lots of fun bars and restaurants there.  hint hint.
> 
> *I am sure it will be on his list- and even if it's not, I would love to come down there and hang with you for a night- just say the word! *
> 
> Any way - I still have lots of catching up to do, but thanks again for the laugh and the beautiful pictures.



*You are so welcome!*



lisaviolet said:


> Ditto on what the girl in the polka dot dress girl said!
> 
> (And what a surprise on the bold, Alison.)
> 
> *OMG!!!! SOOOOO FUNNY! ALL OF IT!!!! *
> 
> And like other DISers have already said, one could really hear you on this update Ellen.  You really could.    I'm sorry, I need to put a laughing icon just for that.



*Well, Drea actually really HEARD me- in person when I saw her out there- She got the full effect! *



lisaviolet said:


> Glad to hear all went well with testing.



*Me too Rosie!*



englishrose47 said:


> Thank you I am feeling very well rested and bored I am not used to having 3 full days off and NO plans !!! I am really glad to be going to work tomorrow .



*How was work?*



englishrose47 said:


> Chest pain and a very rapid heart rate  They admitted me for the night and did loads of tests .y heart is fin it was not a heart attack ! A Fib was the diagnosis !! I am on 2new meds and have to follow up with my doctor and a cardiologist !! I had to give up regular coffee But finally the headaches from that have stopped



*Thank goodness no heart attack- Lonnie gets high blood pressure and she says the headaches are horrible.  I really hope the new meds work well for you!*



jedijill said:


> Take care of yourself!
> 
> Jill in CO



*What Jill said! *


----------



## JKSWonder

Oh boy.  I just went back and read the bike episode.  Men!  Boys!


----------



## eandesmom

podsnel said:


> I heard the Blue Mermaid was good- we looked at the hotel there, The Argonaut- anyway, thanks for making me feel like I didn't really miss much!



The Argonaut is our FAVORITE place to stay in SF.  



podsnel said:


> True- but my info was also coming from real people who were writing blogs about their SF trip and the bike ride. All of THOSE said stay on the beach and it's mostly flat- they weren't trying to sell me on the bike ride. I could look down from where we were and SEE the people biking along in places we did not get NEAR because we were riding along a highway or whatever. We had a very short time near the water.
> 
> And tandem bikes are RIDICULOUS!!! Sooooo much harder- you really ARE amazing, even if you won't admit it!



Tandems are fine...when it's flat.  Up a hill and they suck rocks!!!!!!!

A 3 person tandem   they do have those!  Jeff wants to do it again but it has just never worked out timing wise.

I dunno, even the flat part by the beach, you have to get down there and back up.  No, it's not all that long but still it's not like the whole thing is flat.



podsnel said:


> I started talking to Pods again after about 2 glasses of wine up there in the Regency Club that night. HA!



NO wine in Sausolito?  Man...I'd have gone for one after that.  Or a beer.  Or a margarita...something.  LOL!

Losing pictures sucks!  I can tell that trip was pre-digital for me as it's the only one I actually have and I'm sure I took more.  I should scan some older ones from trips, I am not good about that and they will fade away in the boxes they are stored in.



podsnel said:


> Yes, in my head I was thinking "It doesn't look like this in the pics I have seen" but there was no way to go over for a minute and do a loop around because Tyler & Tim were so far ahead at that point. Next visit it is on my MUST DO- even without the exploratorium.



That and the tea garden.  I can't get Jeff to go to the tea garden with me which bums me out.




podsnel said:


> Yay! Another mom of the Year!


  Misery loves comfort


----------



## podsnel

JKSWonder said:


> Oh boy.  I just went back and read the bike episode.  Men!  Boys!



*PITAS! All of them! *



eandesmom said:


> The Argonaut is our FAVORITE place to stay in SF.
> 
> *It is soooo well rated!  I just couldn't justify it for the tiny room- with tax it would have been well over $500/night, and we would have been literally on top of each other with no balcony. *
> 
> Tandems are fine...when it's flat.  Up a hill and they suck rocks!!!!!!!
> 
> *Noted. *
> 
> A 3 person tandem   they do have those!  Jeff wants to do it again but it has just never worked out timing wise.
> 
> *Just give me the dates- I'll ship Pods out there, no problem!
> 
> I dunno, even the flat part by the beach, you have to get down there and back up.  No, it's not all that long but still it's not like the whole thing is flat.
> 
> I saw it- it was NOTHING compared to what we did which SUCKED!
> 
> NO wine in Sausolito?  Man...I'd have gone for one after that.  Or a beer.  Or a margarita...something.  LOL!
> 
> Don't worry- the Regency Club had pour your own wine for $4 a glass (I think) and I got my money's worth later on!
> 
> Losing pictures sucks!  I can tell that trip was pre-digital for me as it's the only one I actually have and I'm sure I took more.  I should scan some older ones from trips, I am not good about that and they will fade away in the boxes they are stored in.
> 
> Mine are all in albums or in scrapbooks- the scrapbook ones are perfect, but the others are in magnetic books- not looking so good!
> 
> That and the tea garden.  I can't get Jeff to go to the tea garden with me which bums me out.
> 
> I wanted to go there, too, but OF COURSE the PITA men were not interested!
> 
> Misery loves comfort *


*

  Yes it does!*


----------



## eandesmom

podsnel said:


> *PITAS! All of them! *
> 
> Yes it does!



So you and I will go and visit the Tea Garden and leave them to crazy bike rides.  I'd do a tandem again but honestly would vastly prefer a hike of some sort.



Sadly we've not actually been able to stay at the Argonaut for some time.  Everytime we go...it's just a bit too rich for our blood.  I was really spoiled by a corporate friends and family rate for a long time.  It was especially bad this time and I am guessing, due to the America's cup.  We were bummed though!  Instead we jsut make the rounds of the other Kimpton properties...for research purposes...

and the free happy hour


----------



## podsnel

eandesmom said:


> So you and I will go and visit the Tea Garden and leave them to crazy bike rides.  I'd do a tandem again but honestly would vastly prefer a hike of some sort.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly we've not actually been able to stay at the Argonaut for some time.  Everytime we go...it's just a bit too rich for our blood.  I was really spoiled by a corporate friends and family rate for a long time.  It was especially bad this time and I am guessing, due to the America's cup.  We were bummed though!  Instead we jsut make the rounds of the other Kimpton properties...for research purposes...
> 
> and the free happy hour



*Sounds good to me! 

I love to bike ride- but not crazy about serious inclines- other than that, I could go for 20 miles.

And I LIKE those Kimptons!  The original one we wanted was in Union Sq- Hotel Triton.  It has a Hagen Dazs Suite with a freezer that has unlimited ice cream.  It has enough beds for 4, but only 2 can stay in the room- that's how all their rooms are, max 2, so we had to pass.  But if I had scored the HD Suite, I would have OFFICIALLY won BEST Mom of the YEAR!!!!   They have a few other funky suites- including a Jerry Garcia Suite. Looks like a very cool place- that I will never see! HA! 

It all worked out- the room we had at the Hyatt was VERY large, and it had that great balcony we made plenty of use of.   Plus the Regency Club offerings were FABULOUS.  I think we would always stay there- *


----------



## eandesmom

podsnel said:


> *Sounds good to me!
> 
> I love to bike ride- but not crazy about serious inclines- other than that, I could go for 20 miles.
> 
> And I LIKE those Kimptons!  The original one we wanted was in Union Sq- Hotel Triton.  It has a Hagen Dazs Suite with a freezer that has unlimited ice cream.  It has enough beds for 4, but only 2 can stay in the room- that's how all their rooms are, max 2, so we had to pass.  But if I had scored the HD Suite, I would have OFFICIALLY won BEST Mom of the YEAR!!!!   They have a few other funky suites- including a Jerry Garcia Suite. Looks like a very cool place- that I will never see! HA!
> 
> It all worked out- the room we had at the Hyatt was VERY large, and it had that great balcony we made plenty of use of.   Plus the Regency Club offerings were FABULOUS.  I think we would always stay there- *



Ah yes, the suites!  We have been lucky enough to be upgraded twice to them.  Once in Seattle to the EMP suite.  I can't find the pictures and it's killing me!  They have to be here somewhere...need to dig.

The other...to the "Wicked" suite, at the Serrano in SF.  Both upgrades were on our annual anniversary "date" so we will see if we get one this year at the Monaco!  Our last 2 Kimpton stays have been upgradeless...but it also wasn't our anniversary. 

Check out the Wicked Suite





















this was slightly creepy





and the anniversary treat in our room





LOVE Kimpton


----------



## jedijill

OMG, that room is amazing!!!!  I love love love Wicked!

Jill in CO


----------



## eandesmom

It was killing me, I can't find my pictures but seriously, check this out.  We about died.  I'd booked a regular room!

Entry way









Behind the desk





Dining room




Living Room





Bedroom





We are booked at the Monaco in 2 weeks for our anniversary...wish us luck!


----------



## OurDogCisco

Great trip report!!!!!  That bike ride sounds crazy....  I don't like riding in the city.   I love reading about other people's trips to my home town.


----------



## CRdisMom

wow I'm behind on this one.  I need to catch up.  Love cali


----------



## podsnel

*Cynthia!  Those suites are INCREDIBLE!!!! I did not realize they had all these cool suites all over the place- can't wait to see what you get for your anniversary!   Thanks for sharing!*



OurDogCisco said:


> Great trip report!!!!!  That bike ride sounds crazy....  I don't like riding in the city.   I love reading about other people's trips to my home town.



*At the end we rode the bikes back from the ferry- it was rush hour- kind of hairy!   I DID enjoy riding on the bike paths, when we were on them though-*



CRdisMom said:


> wow I'm behind on this one.  I need to catch up.  Love cali



*Great talking to you and catching up yesterday!*


----------



## podsnel

*Sausalito is a GORGEOUS town- our plan was to take the ferry back later, and I knew that was the first thing we had to do- but we (ok- I) asked at the dock, and all the tokens for bikes were distributed for the rest of the day- so we would just have to wait our turn.  Bummer.  Ideally what should happen is that you get a token for the trip back, and then as a token holder you can get on the ferry first before the long line of people waiting with their bikes.  They only dole out so many tokens a day, and they only allow so many bikes on each ferry. Soooo.....we would be on that line.

I don't care.  We found a place to park our bikes, and while the 3 men (spelled IDIOTS) hemmed and hawed over how to best lock their bikes, I took care of mySELF and locked mine up.  Then I said, "I'm going for ice cream." And walked away.

I just didn't give a %$*!. (Feel free to insert your favorite 4 letter expletive here.  All work well.)

Ya see, in Sausalito, right by the dock, there is a little ice cream shop.  It is the same name as the ice cream shop they have in Kauai, where we enjoyed the greatest ice cream in our lives as often as we could- Lappert's.  Now, this Lappert's in Sausalito is not related to the Lappert's in Hawaii- BUT- ya could have fooled me. They had Kauai Pie and Kona coffee fudge, so that was plenty good enough for me.

I got there and there were no lines- I marched right up to the counter and said- make mine a double. 





Ohhhh...soooooooo goooood!! 

As I was taking my first bite, a crowd came in, along with the men (spelled IDIOTS).  What kind of ice cream should I get?  Says Pods.

If you want to know what my answer was, refer back to the bicycle lock paragraph.  Again, all 4 letter expletives work here as well.

Eventually, timmy got vanilla with a sprinkle cone-





















Love that they have free ice cream for military!





Can't remember what flavor Ty got-





You know we don't care what this guy had-







I told them I was going shopping, and left them sitting there while I went looking for a tshirt (it actually was a SF tshirt that I bought!).





Then we all walked over to try to get on a ferry. Past this park-





We would not get on this ferry, but we would get on the next one.  we were allowed to park our bikes in the line, and wander around for a bit before it was time to officially get on line.













If I thought I could have walked in them, I would have bought them! 





The park-









Waiting for our turn- I took this just because I wanted to record the guy playing the Sitar- such a SF instrument!

click to play-




FINALLY, it was our turn, and we sailed away.  Bye bye Sausalito- hope to visit you again one day, and hope I am in a MUCH better place when I do!





The ferry drops off, ironically, right where we were staying (ie- the Ferry Building)- but we still needed to ride the bikes back to Fisherman's wharf.  So off we went. It was rush hour, and it was PACKED!! Kind of hairy riding back.  
But we did finally make it, returned our bikes, and then took a cable car back. Very good idea to get the cable car at the start of the line- there was an empty one we got on there and all sat down.  It was VERY quickly packed in a just a few stops.





See?  Empty! Nice!

We hopped off a little before our stop- to be honest, by the time we were going to get off, it was SO packed, we didn't know how long it would take us to get to the exit, so we wanted to be safe!

Once back to the hotel, we decided to go up to the Regency Club- it was Happy Hour- before we went out to dinner at Pier 23.

You'll have to wait to see how that turns out.....  But let's just say you can count on the fact that $4 glasses of wine at the honor bar WORK WONDERS! 


*


----------



## jedijill

I have an entire list of words that could fill that blank!  

Sausalito is gorgeous!  That ice cream looks super yummy.

Who cares if you can walk in the shoes, just buy them!  They are super cute!

And $4 glasses of wine ALWAYS improves my mood!  

Jill in CO


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> We found a place to park our bikes, and while the 3 men (spelled IDIOTS)



Sure is a lot of man-hating going on over on this thread.  I wonder how my TR would be taken if I reversed the roles... 



podsnel said:


> I just didn't give a %$*!. (Feel free to insert your favorite 4 letter expletive here.  All work well.)



WORK is a 4-letter expletive for me. 



podsnel said:


> It is the same name as the ice cream shop they have in Kauai, where we enjoyed the greatest ice cream in our lives as often as we could- Lappert's.



I can totally vouch for you! 



podsnel said:


> I got there and there were no lines- I marched right up to the counter and said- make mine a double.







podsnel said:


> What kind of ice cream should I get?  Says Pods.
> 
> If you want to know what my answer was, refer back to the bicycle lock paragraph.  Again, all 4 letter expletives work here as well.



I thought that particular flavor only came in sandwich form.  And everyone would have to take a bite. 

I see Timmy was back to his adventurous self with his choice of flavors! 



podsnel said:


> You know we don't care what this guy had-



You already gave us a hint, and we can see the color.



podsnel said:


> You'll have to wait to see how that turns out.....  But let's just say you can count on the fact that $4 glasses of wine at the honor bar WORK WONDERS!



There you go!  Next time hit the wine bar before you go biking.

On second thought, maybe that's not a good idea.


----------



## CRdisMom

Omg I would have lost my Schmidt with those men. Ice cream and wine fixes it all. Lol


----------



## eandesmom

I've never been in that ice cream shop but whenever we are there, it is PACKED!

Still, I'm impressed you went for ice cream...not lunch/snacks...or a cocktail!

I didn't know about the tokens...we just waited in line   I'll have to remember that.

UGH riding back up in the afternoon crowds.  Just UGH.  I can't imagine running it later in the day, more or less biking it from the ferry building.  It seems to me that when we did it, maybe it wasn't quite as crowded tourist wise?  Or maybe it was a weekday, I have no idea.

I bet we don't get upgraded.  I am thinking 2 years in a row of that and we used up all our Kimpton Reward pixie dust.  LOL!  Fingers crossed though.  Actually fingers crossed we have a babysitter..but that's another story entirely.


----------



## MEK

Thanks for another great laugh.  I, like Jill, can think of many expletives to fill that blank space.  

So the moral of your update is - if ice cream doesn't make everything better, wine will!  

I love this TR report!


----------



## Beth D

CRdisMom said:


> Amen!  I would have gone straight for the ice cream and wine too!


----------



## RGirl

Okay, I'm sure this is just coincidence, but the picture of Tim with his ice cream just looks all, "OMG - I'm really sorry, Mom!  Here, take a pic of me with my ice cream!"  

BTW, on our trip, we will be taking the ferry TO and from Sausalito.


----------



## franandaj

I wish Ice Cream made me feel all better. I can only have a couple bites, if I have a whole serving I'm in trouble.  I think I have inherited my Mother's lactose intolerance.  Cheese isn't bad, but ice cream and hot chocolate are the worst.

Wine on the other hand!    That will improve my mood post haste!


----------



## rentayenta

Sometime I think our fellas (and I mean all of our collective fellas, just don't get it). That's about all I can say about that.  

I used a word that begins with an f for the first missing word and one that begins with an s for the second.  

Ice cream is a cure all around here too. And wine. Wine fixes a lot. Wine last night fixed the fact that I'm on Day 7 of a 10 day solo parenting gig. Today a trip to Trader Joes with my bestie will fix Day 8. It's the simple things. 

Sausalito looks beautiful though. We haven't been to Nor Cal in ages, well I haven't, looks like I need a trip back minus any bike riding unless they have a lazy girls bike route.


----------



## GiantsNiners11

Thanks for posting your trip report! Awesome! Can't wait to go back already, right?


----------



## knewton64

...... A BICYCLE!!


your trip reports just leave me in stitches -
and Lilo......
and Goofy....
and................


Can't wait to hear more.



P.S. I am now at a 93 pound weight loss-----got just 10 pounds vacation weight to lose and that's it.
I will be posting my "before & after" pics /video on my below listed SAN FRAN, ROSE BOWL trip report in about 8 more days.




T.T.F.N.
&
Cheers


----------



## OurDogCisco

Wow you learn something new everyday...  I love your idea of taking the ferry back.  I've eaten at Lappert's many time both in Kauai and Sausilito too.  So cool seeing icons I'm familiar with.


----------



## podsnel

I will be back to do replies after this- I would just like to get an update in! 

Back to the Hyatt Regency we went-





Where our very wise investment into the regency Club was about to pay off!  Every evening at 5, until 8 or 9, I believe, they had happy hour with a different theme each night, substantial appetizers, and an honor bar with $4 or $5 wine, beer and cocktails.  What you did for the honor bar was help yourself (wow, those were some up to the tippy top glasses of wine that were poured, lol!) and then mark it on a card with your room number to put in a box.

Works for us!













Tonight's theme was Mexican, complete with taco meat and shells-













Some ceviche-





I know everything looks picked through- I just want to add that 5 minutes after I took all these pics, they replenished EVERYTHING, unless they were changing an item for something else. 

Pods picked his poison, which ended up being an Anchor Steam-





And i had a glass of pinot grigio.





When we saw the tacos, we called Timmy & Tyler in the room and told them to come up- they were going to LOVE happy hour at the Hyatt, lol!  Tacos are one of their FAVORITE things- I think they would be thrilled if I made them tacos twice a week, they love them that much.

The ceviche had shrimp and crab, and it was DELICIOUS!!!!





Also grabbed some chips and salsas





Our view-





A happy Timmy-





And Tyler-









This is how they like it- loads of meat and some cheese.  I guess they are purists. 





We ended up deciding that tonight we would just eat tacos etc for dinner and save some $$ on buying dinner elsewhere, because clearly there was plenty to eat.  I showed tyler over to the massage chairs- he felt like a king, lol!





His view from over there-





We may never get him out of that chair!





The ferry bldg and the Bay Bridge-









Humboldt Fog is one of my favorite cheeses EVER, but ALL of these cheeses were sooooooo good! Although looking at this, the cards are a bit mixed up- they need to switch the blue cheese for the triple creme-





Cont'd next post-


----------



## 15isto2

I like the look of the cheese


----------



## podsnel

They offer board games up in the club, and Timmy found some cards.  He wanted to show us his EXCELLENT magic trick, which he had learned from his Math Explorations teacher last year-









He did a fantastic job!  Pods and I were sufficiently dazzled!





We grabbed some chicken wings when they came out-





As well as replenished our drinks frequently.  It was a VERY VERY VERY good Happy Hour- total attitude adjustment for all!  It was also gorgeous up there as the sun set....





They put out some yummy desserts, and the boys had their fill before they decided to head back to the room-





More bridge-





I love that line of fog stuck between the island and Oakland-









I was by myself taking pictures when I started- when I finished, there were about 6 others taking photos, too!













We had a really nice time up there that night- in contrast to our day on the bikes- and we were all enjoying each others company again, SO NICE! 

But Pods and I were not done yet!  Even if we weren't going to eat anything, we were STILL going over to Pier 23 for a cocktail....or two. 





Pods had his usual of the vacation, and I tried a The Sally Rand $11
Titos Handmade Vodka, Pear Liqueur, Ginger, Lemon  $11 (Sally Rand is a famous San Franciscan)





I know someone named Sally rand, so I had to try it.  I have to say, Sally is an acquired taste! Our bartender was a nice guy...he was busy that night- lots of America's Cup Crews hanging out here.





Live music!





When I got through Sally, I decided to try something else, a French 75 
Gloria Ferrar Brut, St. Germaine, Junipero Gin  $10-









I enjoyed this MUCH more- sorry Sally!





We walked around outside behind the restaurant before we headed back- they have a very popular deck out there on the water.





On the way home we saw-





But thankfully did not need to use it, lol!

Up next- tomorrow is our last full day in SF- and SURPRISE!!! It's going to be a busy one!!


----------



## jedijill

Mmmm, nice Happy Hour spread and great view!  That would put me in a better frame of mind too!

Jill in CO


----------



## CRdisMom

OMG that view is to DIE FOR!!!!


----------



## podsnel

jedijill said:


> I have an entire list of words that could fill that blank!
> 
> *LOL!! Me too!*
> 
> Sausalito is gorgeous!  That ice cream looks super yummy.
> 
> *The ice cream was DELICIOUS! There were mac nuts, coconut, coffee, fudge-ohhhh....so so good! *
> 
> Who cares if you can walk in the shoes, just buy them!  They are super cute!
> 
> *They WERE super cute! But I kinda need to be able to walk dude.   I got a lotta places to be!   Probably its those shoes fault that I am having an issue purchasing glittery shoes for NYE on the Fantasy- those shoes are a tough act to follow!*
> 
> And $4 glasses of wine ALWAYS improves my mood!
> 
> Jill in CO



*Me too, as long as they taste great- and they did! *



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Sure is a lot of man-hating going on over on this thread.  I wonder how my TR would be taken if I reversed the roles...
> 
> *Not possible.  Women would NEVER be as stupid as my men were, so bashing women is completely ridiculous, Captain-*
> 
> WORK is a 4-letter expletive for me.
> 
> *I am very sorry! I would be willing to give you vocabulary tutoring anytime- *
> 
> I can totally vouch for you!
> 
> *Thanks!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that particular flavor only came in sandwich form.  And everyone would have to take a bite.
> 
> *At least it wouldn't be purple- usually.
> 
> And I am DEFINITELY not having any BITE!*
> 
> I see Timmy was back to his adventurous self with his choice of flavors!
> 
> *LOL- you noticed! Umm...Uhhh...I'l have Banilla with Spwinkles pwease...*
> 
> You already gave us a hint, and we can see the color.
> 
> *There was a hint??? What was it?  I really want a hint!
> 
> Actually, he had cherry he thinks. Followed by "I dunno!"  So there ya go- mystery unsolved-*
> 
> There you go!  Next time hit the wine bar before you go biking.
> 
> *So now you're trying to get me killed?? Geez! That seems a little harsh for just a little man-bashing! *
> 
> On second thought, maybe that's not a good idea.



*Thank you! *



CRdisMom said:


> Omg I would have lost my Schmidt with those men. Ice cream and wine fixes it all. Lol



*LOL-Yes it does!*



eandesmom said:


> I've never been in that ice cream shop but whenever we are there, it is PACKED!
> 
> *It was packed when we rode by, and packed the whole time we were there, EXCEPT...when I walked in the door. And that was allllllll- right! *
> 
> Still, I'm impressed you went for ice cream...not lunch/snacks...or a cocktail!
> 
> *Many snacks and cocktails followed, I can assure you!*
> 
> I didn't know about the tokens...we just waited in line   I'll have to remember that.
> 
> *Yes- I learned that reading EVERY TR WITH A GGB BIKE RIDE IN IT FOR THE PAST 2 YEARS, PODS! Oops- sorry, I mean, yea, that's a good tip for next time, huh Cynthia?! *
> 
> UGH riding back up in the afternoon crowds.  Just UGH.  I can't imagine running it later in the day, more or less biking it from the ferry building.  It seems to me that when we did it, maybe it wasn't quite as crowded tourist wise?  Or maybe it was a weekday, I have no idea.
> 
> *This was a Thursday, August 15th- I think the America's Cup was making it more crowded.*
> 
> I bet we don't get upgraded.  I am thinking 2 years in a row of that and we used up all our Kimpton Reward pixie dust.  LOL!  Fingers crossed though.  Actually fingers crossed we have a babysitter..but that's another story entirely.



*ALL POSITIVE THOUGHTS!  Especially for the babysitter-*



MEK said:


> Thanks for another great laugh.  I, like Jill, can think of many expletives to fill that blank space.
> 
> *That's my girl!!*
> 
> So the moral of your update is - if ice cream doesn't make everything better, wine will!
> 
> *YES!!! I am so glad we have all learned something here today, aren't you? *
> 
> I love this TR report!



*Thanks Darlin! I really need to visit yours- it's been a while, I'm sorry!*


----------



## podsnel

Beth D said:


> Amen!  I would have gone straight for the ice cream and wine too!



*It does seem to be a popular coping strategy! *



RGirl said:


> Okay, I'm sure this is just coincidence, but the picture of Tim with his ice cream just looks all, "OMG - I'm really sorry, Mom!  Here, take a pic of me with my ice cream!"
> 
> *Aww...that's not coincidence- that's how he is.  He was really sorry, even if he wasn't saying it yet. *
> 
> BTW, on our trip, we will be taking the ferry TO and from Sausalito.



*well aren't YOU the smart one!! *



franandaj said:


> I wish Ice Cream made me feel all better. I can only have a couple bites, if I have a whole serving I'm in trouble.  I think I have inherited my Mother's lactose intolerance.  Cheese isn't bad, but ice cream and hot chocolate are the worst.
> 
> *I'm sorry, babe- what about that ice cream we had at Club 33? Was that an issue afterwards? *
> 
> Wine on the other hand!    That will improve my mood post haste!



*Truth be told- ice cream is very nice and all, and that particular ice cream was spectacular....but it's the wine that really adjusted my attitude! *



rentayenta said:


> Sometime I think our fellas (and I mean all of our collective fellas, just don't get it). That's about all I can say about that.
> 
> *Yup- it's true.*
> 
> I used a word that begins with an f for the first missing word and one that begins with an s for the second.
> 
> *Very good choices! Excellent!!*
> 
> Ice cream is a cure all around here too. And wine. Wine fixes a lot. Wine last night fixed the fact that I'm on Day 7 of a 10 day solo parenting gig. Today a trip to Trader Joes with my bestie will fix Day 8. It's the simple things.
> 
> *So glad simple things work, aren't you?   Is M back now?*
> 
> Sausalito looks beautiful though. We haven't been to Nor Cal in ages, well I haven't, looks like I need a trip back minus any bike riding unless they have a lazy girls bike route.



*Yes- there's a lazy girl ride- it's ALONG THE FREAKIN BEACH!!!!! *



GiantsNiners11 said:


> Thanks for posting your trip report! Awesome! Can't wait to go back already, right?



*Of course! I want to go back to nearly every place I have been, but San Francisco is a very, VERY special place-

And thanks for the kind words- it really means alot- nice to meet you! *


----------



## podsnel

15isto2 said:


> I like the look of the cheese



*It was GREAT cheese, don't ya think? *



jedijill said:


> Mmmm, nice Happy Hour spread and great view!  That would put me in a better frame of mind too!
> 
> Jill in CO



*Can't say enough good things about that regency Club- it was fantastic!*



CRdisMom said:


> OMG that view is to DIE FOR!!!!



*It was really gorgeous- it used to a rotating restaurant- until they turned it into the concierge floor.  Lots of people are not happy about that decision- but it worked for us this trip! *


----------



## Wicket's Mom

My sons would have made some serious dents in the taco bar! What a great happy hour, especially with the view you had. I, so seriously, have got to visit San Francisco.  What a beautiful place.

Your Sally Rand drink didn't make you want to get up with your feathered fans & dance? That would have been such a lovely picture!


----------



## MEK

Yay  for Happy Hour!!!!!Nice Spread and yay for wine! Smart idea to get the boys to eat tacos and enjoy the sunset,  Perfect end to a hectic day!


----------



## RGirl

Oh, Ellen, the pictures from your hotel are making me SOOOOO homesick.  UGH!  I mean, I used to do a lot of cursing commuting over that bridge, but now I totally miss it.  

I would have totally done the same thing and made a meal out of that happy hour.  It looked really good, and you certainly save a lot of money passing on a dinner out in SF once in a while!  I love the honor bar!  Hmm - I am seriously going to have to check into this hotel as I don't know where we will be staying in July.  

I'm glad you and Pods were able to get out and have a couple of drinks and a little fun after what was clearly a rather rough vacation day.  

I am even more glad that I somehow managed to check your report before you had posted 4 or 5 new updates so that I could actually remember on what I was commenting for a change!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I'm so glad your evening turned out great!  Ice cream, wine, tacos, more wine, sunset, more wine - It's all good!  Gotta love that Regency Club!


----------



## franandaj

Your evening worked out very nicely!  I'm glad you could save a couple bucks on dinner, by using the club level for tacos, that's always a bonus, especially if you didn't have a special place planned and I'm sure the wine honor bar helped you to be able to speak to them again after the day that you had!


----------



## dvc4life

Wine, the cure for a trying day!  Glad it ended on a better note than it started.  And the view you had was beautiful.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> Where our very wise investment into the regency Club was about to pay off!  Every evening at 5, until 8 or 9, I believe, they had happy hour with a different theme each night, substantial appetizers, and an honor bar with $4 or $5 wine, beer and cocktails.  What you did for the honor bar was help yourself (wow, those were some up to the tippy top glasses of wine that were poured, lol!) and then mark it on a card with your room number to put in a box.



Uh, yeah, I marked my card...Sure...



podsnel said:


> Our view-



Beautiful view!



podsnel said:


> This is how they like it- loads of meat and some cheese.  I guess they are purists.



Mmmmm...meat and cheese.  Really, do you need anything else?



podsnel said:


> I showed tyler over to the massage chairs- he felt like a king, lol!



At this point he's thinking, "Why did you make me do all that biking?  I could have been here THIS WHOLE TIME!" 




podsnel said:


> He wanted to show us his EXCELLENT magic trick, which he had learned from his Math Explorations teacher last year-
> 
> 
> He did a fantastic job!  Pods and I were sufficiently dazzled!



Guess you had to be there. 



podsnel said:


> We had a really nice time up there that night- in contrast to our day on the bikes- and we were all enjoying each others company again, SO NICE!
> 
> But Pods and I were not done yet!  Even if we weren't going to eat anything, we were STILL going over to Pier 23 for a cocktail....or two.



I'm sure all those cocktails helped with the attitude adjustment!


----------



## scottny

Great updates and pics. 

The night seemed to end very nicely.


----------



## rentayenta

Darn, I'm getting a little blue question mark where some photos should be. 

Alcohol. The bonding agent that keeps great couples together. Been there, done that. 

The Happy Hour spread looks fantastic. Good idea saving a little money and letting the boys pig out there. Dessert looks good too. 

The view and sunset are gorgeous.


----------



## podsnel

Wicket's Mom said:


> My sons would have made some serious dents in the taco bar! What a great happy hour, especially with the view you had. I, so seriously, have got to visit San Francisco.  What a beautiful place.
> 
> *My sons definitely made serious dents! They were up and back several times.*
> 
> Your Sally Rand drink didn't make you want to get up with your feathered fans & dance? That would have been such a lovely picture!



*LOL!! You know who Sally Rand is!!   I wonder if MY Sally Rand knows- she would get a kick out of it- probably do her own fan dance, lol!*



MEK said:


> Yay  for Happy Hour!!!!!Nice Spread and yay for wine! Smart idea to get the boys to eat tacos and enjoy the sunset,  Perfect end to a hectic day!



*It really was a great way to end our day- because it had been SO over the top. *



RGirl said:


> Oh, Ellen, the pictures from your hotel are making me SOOOOO homesick.  UGH!  I mean, I used to do a lot of cursing commuting over that bridge, but now I totally miss it.
> 
> *I bet you never expected to miss THAT commute!*
> 
> I would have totally done the same thing and made a meal out of that happy hour.  It looked really good, and you certainly save a lot of money passing on a dinner out in SF once in a while!  I love the honor bar!  Hmm - I am seriously going to have to check into this hotel as I don't know where we will be staying in July.
> 
> *It was a great happy hour every night- I read a lot of reviews in the two years leading up to it- it was VERY hard to find ones about that RC that were more specific than- Get it, it's great!   I saw many reviews that said this was one of the best, if not THE best, RC in the Hyatt chain. I also saw many people disputing whether or not to book it in such a foodie city- why would you want to waste your time on tacos when all of SF was just outside? At $75/day, I would have had a hard time justifying it- at $25, it was a no-brainer.  And if it had been $50, like it was when I originally booked, it would have been worth that, too.
> 
> My poor TA, though- she booked it, then I saw a better rate, so she rebooked it, and then they wouldn't give her a commission! What up with THAT, Hyatt???  I sure hope that doesn't happen to ME as a Travel Agent!*
> 
> I'm glad you and Pods were able to get out and have a couple of drinks and a little fun after what was clearly a rather rough vacation day.
> 
> *It was VERY MUCH needed!*
> 
> I am even more glad that I somehow managed to check your report before you had posted 4 or 5 new updates so that I could actually remember on what I was commenting for a change!



*LOL!!! You are one to talk! *



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I'm so glad your evening turned out great!  Ice cream, wine, tacos, more wine, sunset, more wine - It's all good!  Gotta love that Regency Club!



*Yes, you DO gotta love that Regency Club!*


----------



## podsnel

franandaj said:


> Your evening worked out very nicely!  I'm glad you could save a couple bucks on dinner, by using the club level for tacos, that's always a bonus, especially if you didn't have a special place planned and I'm sure the wine honor bar helped you to be able to speak to them again after the day that you had!



*Well, we DID want to go to Pier 23- and I am pretty sad we didn't eat anything there, only drank.  It was Diners Drive Ins and dives- which I watched pretty frequently before we went, because Guy Feuri goes to San Fran alot on that show.  It looked like they had some yummy stuff there!*



dvc4life said:


> Wine, the cure for a trying day!  Glad it ended on a better note than it started.  And the view you had was beautiful.



*Yes, a MUCH better day overall because of how it ended.  I don't know if you saw above in another response, but that RC space was a rotating restaurant for years- definitely a coveted view!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Uh, yeah, I marked my card...Sure...
> 
> *LOL!!!  Don't worry- I am sure when we filled out the card at the end our math was a little fuzzy- how many glasses and beers?  Let's round down to 4! *
> 
> Beautiful view!
> 
> *Definitely- it used to be their rotating restaurant- people are pretty po'd they can't get up there anymore unless they book a room with RC.  I think it was a big special occasion restaurant-*
> 
> Mmmmm...meat and cheese.  Really, do you need anything else?
> 
> *Well I do, but I see your point.*
> 
> At this point he's thinking, "Why did you make me do all that biking?  I could have been here THIS WHOLE TIME!"
> 
> *ROTFLMAO!!! Seriously!!*
> 
> 
> Guess you had to be there.
> 
> *You know, the typical trick where you pick a card, and he magically produces said card at the end to shock and dazzle you- right before he showed us how he did it because he didn't want us to feel like he was deceiving us. *
> 
> I'm sure all those cocktails helped with the attitude adjustment!



*Works WAAAAY better than deep breathing, counting to 10, or Yoga!*



scottny said:


> Great updates and pics.
> 
> The night seemed to end very nicely.



*Thanks Scott! It did all work out- thank goodness, it always does! *


----------



## podsnel

rentayenta said:


> Darn, I'm getting a little blue question mark where some photos should be.
> 
> *STILL???? That's not right! I have pro-*
> 
> Alcohol. The bonding agent that keeps great couples together. Been there, done that.
> 
> *I have been dieting before the Holidays and our Disney Cruise and haven't been drinking (or eating) for like 3 weeks- miraculously, I have NOT killed Pods OR the kids yet! YAY for ME!!! *
> 
> The Happy Hour spread looks fantastic. Good idea saving a little money and letting the boys pig out there. Dessert looks good too.
> 
> *It was all good- really enjoyed it! If you ever stay there and they offer you the $25 deal when you are checking in the week before online, I HIGHLY recommend the upgrade!
> 
> The only other time we stayed Regency Club was on our honeymoon in Maui, 27+ years ago.  Way back then, cocktails were included, too. *
> 
> The view and sunset are gorgeous.



*It truly was!  Lucky us!*


----------



## podsnel

Friday morning, we grabbed our usual breakfast upstairs in that lovely lounge, then were up and out- today we had 2 great things planned, and tonight, Pods and I would be dining ALONE at a magnificent restaurant called Boulevard.  So off we went, headed south for a change towards AT&T Park- home of the San Francisco Giants. We were leaving plenty of time for our walk along the water, which took about half an hour...

Outside the Hyatt, there were lots of booths set up each day with all kinds of stuff- 





The beautiful building we would be dining in tonight-





On our way-





On the tour with the Monkey, he told us this was here "just because"-





Sailing, takes me away...









There was lots to look at along the way...









Finally!









Our tour was at 10:30 (there are 2 tours daily when the team is away or off-season) and I had purchased our tickets prior to leaving NJ here- http://sanfrancisco.giants.mlb.com/sf/ballpark/information/index.jsp?content=tours and cost $20 each for adults, $10 for kids 12 and under. Not that we have any of THOSE any more....

We had allotted enough time for checking out everything outside the stadium
before our tour began. Well, maybe enough time for Tyler and I- Pods and Timmy would still be there now checking everything out if I hadn't hustled them along- 









Those two are HUGE on sports trivia- Timmy comes to the dinner table every night with some crazy stat or factoid trying to stump his Dad (and tyler- but Ty is no match!)- it's pretty cool. 









There he is- who doesn't love Willie Mays?





Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

We met up with the many others who would be going on the tour today inside the gift shop at 10:30. Divided into 2 groups, we went into the stadium via a back of the store entrance, following our tour guide. 

Who was really awesome.

One group went on the field first, the other went up (us)





This stadium looks like a lot of fun even if you don't want to watch the game! 





Our first view- what a GORGEOUS place to play ball!









Yea- they're impressed-





See the Coke bottle?  It's a slide at the playground- I think he said it's open for more than just games-













Ooh- look- something to do next time!





Love this movie-





On the tour we checked out alot of suites- 













Virgin had a large level-













Some very special seats-









which I made the boys get out of to give someone else a thrill.

What a VIEW!!!!!





There was a HUGE display of loads of memorabilia, trophies, etc...





Yea, they hated that part the MOST! 














Back in a few- Tyler needs to go visit a GIRL.


----------



## podsnel

Next was the press Box-









Yea...the baseball fans hated that, too...

And then, it was time to take the field!





And check out the dugout-













This kid has some beautiful blue eyes, doesn't he?





Oh MOM....





Looking up-





We checked out the batting cages- keep in mind, all of this is on the visitor's side- which was fine by my kids, because that's where the Yankees go when they play here!





The locker room/clubhouse-









The door that hundreds of visiting baseball heroes have signed-





And that pretty much concluded our hour and a half at the stadium, after we saw a few more spaces.  





As I mentioned, our guide was excellent! He was originally from NJ, he was a Dodgers fan but lived in SF, so did these tours instead of the Dodgers tours because that commute would probably kill him!   He knew we were from NJ, and he asked who we were fans of- when we told him the Yankees and the Giants (NY- as in football) he said his uncle used to play for them. Did we remember Rosey Grier?





Yea. Pretty sure everyone remembers Rosey Grier, even ME!  So cool, huh? Here are all the boys-





We stopped in the gift shop, and Tim got a Tshirt, before we tried to take a better pic with Willie-





They LOVED this tour- it was uber cool for a baseball fan, but, ya know, it was even cool for a non-baseball junkie- we all would highly recommend!

Oh- here's a vid I forgot to post (as usual)- in it you can hear that park is open 11-4 everyday for kids.

Click to play-




Up next- pizza in a cab and segways in the MOST beautiful park!


----------



## Beth D

Great updates!  I would have liked that sally rand drink!  It sounds right up my alley!

Hooray for happy hour and tacos!  Gotta love it when the lack of plans falls just right for the evening and the wallet!  I would have loved that honor system!   And those views were AH-MAZING!  Love that bridge and the fog!

That baseball tour seems like another thing i'd love too.


----------



## anewmac

catching up. Love the honor bar.. (you knew I would LOL) Im always on my honor too LOL. Glad the day got better and not worse too. And the tour looks amazing. I would so love to do that, but I willhave to save it for one day when I vacation alone, cuz unfortunately I have 3 that don't like that sport (it kills me every day as a former softball player for 15years!)

Btw I don't know a Sandy whats-her-lastname? but I so need to meet her now... she looks delish! LOL


----------



## MEK

Seriously - that IS the most beautiful baseball park ever!  I can see why your boys absolutely LOVED it!  very cool!  I can't imagine being a fan and getting to see that beautiful view at every game.  That is SO cool!


----------



## JKSWonder

Now that's a pretty stadium!


----------



## lisaviolet

Have to catch up but it's after midnight....

*Happy Birthday dearest Ellen!!!!!!*


----------



## dizneeat

Happy birthday, Ellen!



​


----------



## franandaj

Happy Birthday Ellen!!!!!!!​​​


----------



## jedijill

Happy Birthday Ellen!

Jill in CO


----------



## CRdisMom

Happy happy happy birthday dear friend!


----------



## podsnel

Beth D said:


> Great updates!  I would have liked that sally rand drink!  It sounds right up my alley!
> 
> Hooray for happy hour and tacos!  Gotta love it when the lack of plans falls just right for the evening and the wallet!  I would have loved that honor system!   And those views were AH-MAZING!  Love that bridge and the fog!
> 
> *Yea- the honor bar rocked! My CPA hubby was thrilled to pieces!*
> 
> That baseball tour seems like another thing i'd love too.



*It was an excellent tour, I have to say.*



anewmac said:


> catching up. Love the honor bar.. (you knew I would LOL) Im always on my honor too LOL.
> 
> *Yea, I bet!*
> 
> Glad the day got better and not worse too. And the tour looks amazing. I would so love to do that, but I willhave to save it for one day when I vacation alone, cuz unfortunately I have 3 that don't like that sport (it kills me every day as a former softball player for 15years!)
> 
> *Baseball is SUCH a HUGE part of our lives, that is VERY hard for me to imagine!*
> 
> Btw I don't know a Sandy whats-her-lastname? but I so need to meet her now... she looks delish! LOL



*LOL- I am sure you would be besties right away....*



MEK said:


> Seriously - that IS the most beautiful baseball park ever!  I can see why your boys absolutely LOVED it!  very cool!  I can't imagine being a fan and getting to see that beautiful view at every game.  That is SO cool!



*It must be the most beautiful baseball field there is- it is breathtaking- originally we were supposed to be there for a game, but plans changed when they released the dates for D23 Expo- I never would have gotten that beautiful 1 bdrm at GCV during D23, so we had to change some dates- and the team was away. The boys ended up going to see an Angels game instead, so it all worked out!*



JKSWonder said:


> Now that's a pretty stadium!



*Absolutely the prettiest!*


----------



## podsnel

lisaviolet said:


> Have to catch up but it's after midnight....
> 
> *Happy Birthday dearest Ellen!!!!!!*



*Thanks, my friend! You are so cute- it was such a nice surprise when your song popped up on FB right when I was about to go to bed.  Thanks for making my birthday feel so special RIGHT at the start!*



dizneeat said:


> Happy birthday, Ellen!
> 
> 
> 
> ​



*Thanks! LOVE it!! *



franandaj said:


> Happy Birthday Ellen!!!!!!!​​​



*Thanks so much, Allison!*



jedijill said:


> Happy Birthday Ellen!
> 
> Jill in CO



*Thank you Jill!*



CRdisMom said:


> Happy happy happy birthday dear friend!



*THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## podsnel

Once we had finished up our baseball morning, we knew we had to high tail it over to Golden Gate Park (on the other side of the city) for our 2pm Segway tour with Electric Tour Company.  We had booked with Goldstar, which had 50% off on the tour- so, $35 each, rather than $70 each! Yay Goldstar!   Here's a link- http://www.goldstar.com/events/42872?test_signup

We were pretty hungry, so before grabbing a cab, we stopped in at a pizzeria and grabbed a few slices to eat once we got to the park.  The taxi was easy to flag down, and about 20 minutes later, we were getting out and eating pizza on a bench in Golden Gate Park.





We were right across from the Academy of Arts and Sciences which I would have LOVED to explore, had we been spending more time in San Fran.  Notice the weather here.  This end of San Francisco is FREEZING. It is cloudy, and the Pacific Ocean makes it really, really cold. BRING YOUR WARMEST CLOTHES HERE!!! I can't stress that enough! 

While we ate (and froze) we enjoyed watching the VERY friendly police bring their horses to visit some young children-





All four of us were impressed by how friendly these cops and their horses were! 





We had a little time to kill before the tour, and OF COURSE the kids were still hungry, so they got hot dogs at a nearby stand- FYI- no need to grab pizza on the way here, there are several food carts set up right next to the Segways and bike rentals at the park.









This is as close as I got to the Japanese Gardens, so, Yea, Cynthia, I will go with you!





C-C-C-C-COLD!





We checked in and were given gear- and I asked if they had jackets, because I was pretty sure I had read somewhere that they did.   While they went to get jackets for all of us except Pods (because he is SUCH a man he didn't need one!!!), we warmed up on our Segways and began training.





This woman ended up being our tour guide- her name was Ady, she was born and raised in San Fran, and she was HILARIOUS!!!!!!!





There were less than 12 of us in our group, and after we had all finished learning how to start, stop, turn and not kill ourselves, we went on to explore the GORGEOUS (even in the fog and grey) park.  Ady took some photos of us as we rode around the park, all while cracking us up with her stories about the park and her fabulous sense of humor.

















I really could not take photos while we were going, so I can't show you the Dahlia Dell we rode through.  It was magnificent!  Here is a link-

http://sfdahlias.org/gardens/dell.htm

We took a break from our ride at





It was so beautiful and peaceful here.

























I adore California poppies- all poppies, really, but especially these, they are such a happy color.  Too bad as much as I love them, they don't love me and my NJ garden!





Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

We went into the redwood grove-





Where it didn't take much prompting from Ady to get us to act stupid...









OMG, look at Timmy!





The tour was about an hour and a half- we saw SO much of the park, more than we ever could have possibly seen on our own on foot. And Segways are a BLAST. In fact, this was my third time on a Segway- the first was at EPCOT & the next in Old San Juan, Puerto Rico.  I told Ady that HER tour was the BEST ONE OF ALL. 

I KNOW!

Blasphemy!  I rate her better than Disney! 

Both Pods and I could not get over how incredible that park was, and Ady was a great, GREAT tourguide.  She also complimented my boys on their behavior- she said that often teenage boys can be hard to handle on the tour, but mine were excellent. YAY boys! Thanks, Ady Lady!





We went in front of the Academy of Science, and just as Ady had told us, in minutes a cab pulled up to drop someone off, which we then hopped into to head back to the hotel. On the SUNNY and WARM side of town, lol.

Up next- Chinese night up in the RC for the boys, romantic dinner for Mom & Dad at the lovely Boulevard restaurant.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> So off we went, headed south for a change towards AT&T Park- home of the San Francisco Giants.



Cool!  I love baseball stadium tours.  I think they're underrated as far as family activities go.



podsnel said:


> On the tour with the Monkey, he told us this was here "just because"-



Duuuuddddeeee....Know what would be far out, man?



podsnel said:


> There he is- who doesn't love Willie Mays?



Can't think of anyone.  Dodgers fans maybe? 



podsnel said:


> Our first view- what a GORGEOUS place to play ball!





Love the outfield wall right up against the water!



podsnel said:


> See the Coke bottle?  It's a slide at the playground- I think he said it's open for more than just games-



For adults too? 



podsnel said:


> Love this movie-







podsnel said:


> On the tour we checked out alot of suites-



We always tell our kids, "Get a good look, because you'll never be in here again." 





podsnel said:


> Back in a few- Tyler needs to go visit a GIRL.







podsnel said:


> The door that hundreds of visiting baseball heroes have signed-



Very cool!  And I can't read any of them. 



podsnel said:


> He knew we were from NJ, and he asked who we were fans of- when we told him the Yankees and the Giants (NY- as in football) he said his uncle used to play for them. Did we remember Rosey Grier?



Of course! 



podsnel said:


> They LOVED this tour- it was uber cool for a baseball fan, but, ya know, it was even cool for a non-baseball junkie- we all would highly recommend!



Looks great!



podsnel said:


> Oh- here's a vid I forgot to post (as usual)- in it you can hear that park is open 11-4 everyday for kids.



I'm just glad to see a Phillies fan there.  At least somebody has decent taste in teams.


----------



## podsnel

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Cool!  I love baseball stadium tours.  I think they're underrated as far as family activities go.
> 
> *Yes!  I don't know why we haven't been to Yankee Stadium this way- I am going to look into it for Timmy's birthday.  I'm assuming you want me to get you a ticket, too? *
> 
> Duuuuddddeeee....Know what would be far out, man?
> 
> *EXACTLY!!! *
> 
> Can't think of anyone.  Dodgers fans maybe?
> 
> *Well they are just WRONG!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Love the outfield wall right up against the water!
> 
> *So gorgeous- San Franciscans are a lucky bunch all around.*
> 
> For adults too?
> 
> *Had we not been in a hurry to get over to the Segways, I would be able to tell you for sure, because you KNOW I would have gone on-*
> 
> 
> 
> *I've seen it 10x at least-*
> 
> We always tell our kids, "Get a good look, because you'll never be in here again."
> 
> 
> *We said the same! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool!  And I can't read any of them.
> 
> *They are all up there- even ones that YOU like-*
> 
> 
> I'm just glad to see a Phillies fan there.  At least somebody has decent taste in teams.



*When I was a college freshman at rider I dated a Phillies fan- when they won the World series, we went to the parade. I even had a hat, which I wore with pride alllllll the time!

I made alot of mistakes when I was younger.....*


----------



## anewmac

I was going to say you guys are the kings (and queen) of segways. Good thing you had a tour guide so the boys couldnt lead the way again LOL. Cant wait to see what dinner is!

Oh and if its any consolation I cant grow anything (minus kids LOL) I have a total black thumb!


----------



## podsnel

anewmac said:


> I was going to say you guys are the kings (and queen) of segways. Good thing you had a tour guide so the boys couldnt lead the way again LOL. Cant wait to see what dinner is!
> 
> *LMAO- good point! I think they learned their lesson the day before-listen to the LADY!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Oh and if its any consolation I cant grow anything (minus kids LOL) I have a total black thumb!



*Even those?  They are like wildflowers- but they like it dry- NJ is the wrong climate- *


----------



## dvc4life

What a beautiful park!  And how fun to do it on Segways.  We have never been on one but they look like lots of fun.  Of course, I would probably hurt myself.    Just sayin.

And only two more weekends at home before we leave for Florida and the cruise!  Woo Hoo!


----------



## podsnel

dvc4life said:


> What a beautiful park!  And how fun to do it on Segways.  We have never been on one but they look like lots of fun.  Of course, I would probably hurt myself.    Just sayin.
> 
> And only two more weekends at home before we leave for Florida and the cruise!  Woo Hoo!



*I am OUT OF MY MIND EXCITED for this trip!!  I love every vacation, but there is something about a cruise- especially a DISNEY cruise- that just is the very, very best! I think part of it is that my last two cruises have been 4 nights on the Dream, and they were both GREAT, but a WEEK is soooo much nicer. I was able to change my flight to one in the afternoon, so now we will be getting in earlier on the 26th- I am going to head straight over to MK and see Christmas Wishes that night. SO EXCITED!!!!!  *


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> Once we had finished up our baseball morning, we knew we had to high tail it over to Golden Gate Park (on the other side of the city) for our 2pm Segway tour with Electric Tour Company.



...because we all know from experience there's nothing your family loves more than riding around San Francisco on 2-wheeled vehicles.



podsnel said:


> This end of San Francisco is FREEZING. It is cloudy, and the Pacific Ocean makes it really, really cold. BRING YOUR WARMEST CLOTHES HERE!!! I can't stress that enough!



Ok, I want to see some parkas! 



podsnel said:


> This is as close as I got to the Japanese Gardens, so, Yea, Cynthia, I will go with you!



Shameless plug! 





podsnel said:


> Where it didn't take much prompting from Ady to get us to act stupid...



You guys need to be prompted?  



podsnel said:


> I told Ady that HER tour was the BEST ONE OF ALL.
> 
> I KNOW!
> 
> Blasphemy!  I rate her better than Disney!





Careful, you could be banned from the boards here!



podsnel said:


> Both Pods and I could not get over how incredible that park was, and Ady was a great, GREAT tourguide.  She also complimented my boys on their behavior- she said that often teenage boys can be hard to handle on the tour, but mine were excellent. YAY boys! Thanks, Ady Lady!







podsnel said:


> *When I was a college freshman at rider I dated a Phillies fan- when they won the World series, we went to the parade. I even had a hat, which I wore with pride alllllll the time!*


*

Sounds like a beautiful time!



podsnel said:



			I made alot of mistakes when I was younger.....

Click to expand...


Yeah--like giving that up! *


----------



## RGirl

Hope you had a great Thanksgiving, Ellen!  And it looks like you must have had a birthday too, so Happy Birthday a little late.  

Wow - the stadium tour looks amazing - really, and I'm not even a huge baseball fan (I think I made it to that stadium ONCE if you don't count walking my dog by it while a game was going on).  I wonder if my brother knows about this - he still lives in SF and is a HUGE baseball fan (although a Mariners fan).  I am going to tell him!  So glad that y'all had such a great time!

And the Segway tour sounds like so much fun too.  What a great way to see the sights.  I am not surprised at all that Ady commented on how wonderful your boys are - they really seem like such well-mannered teens.

Oh, man, it's been a loooooooong time since you've stopped for a cocktail or a glass of wine though..


----------



## Beth D

Great update!  Love the garden pics.  Happy belated birthday!

Are you packed yet for your cruise?  Are you doing a TR for that?


----------



## dvc4life

I know Ellen!  I love to cruise.  I think it is my favorite way to vacation anymore.  And the Eastern is I think our favorite destinations, besides Key West and that was just awesome.

I plan on watching the fireworks from the Top Of the World Lounge, as we are staying at BLT, on Christmas Eve.  I sure hope they will be open  I just cant wait.  And on Christmas day we are doing the Candlelight Processional at EPCOT.  We are eating at Rose & Crown.  And on the 26th we are having dinner at Narcoossee's.  And Friday we have no plans as of yet.  Except Osborne lights that night.  And pack back up for the cruise!  Cuz Saturday morning I plan on being at the port by 10:30!  Yep, I'm an early bird cuz I wanna get on the ship ASAP.  

I just hope the weather for our drive down will be good.  I don't want that ice that is going on now in our path.  

Sorry, getting windy here.  I'm just so excited!!!!!!!


----------



## jenseib

I can't believe all the stuff you have done in just the short time you have been there.  you know how to plan a trip!!!!!!


----------



## podsnel

Captain_Oblivious said:


> ...because we all know from experience there's nothing your family loves more than riding around San Francisco on 2-wheeled vehicles.
> 
> *OMG- this made me snort coffee out of my nose I was laughing so hard! *
> 
> Ok, I want to see some parkas!
> 
> *We would have loved to see them too- the coldest summer you ever spent is in San Francisco is NO JOKE!!!*
> 
> Shameless plug!
> 
> *Gotta put them in where you can... it's all about subliminal advertising...*
> 
> You guys need to be prompted?
> 
> *Well, of COURSE not, but still nice to be prompted!*
> 
> 
> 
> Careful, you could be banned from the boards here!
> 
> *Hey! That Ady Lady was a riot and we saw alot of very cool stuff! I will take my chances-*
> 
> Sounds like a beautiful time!
> Yeah--like giving that up!



*Make that 2x that I snorted coffee out of my nose while reading what you replied! *


----------



## podsnel

RGirl said:


> Hope you had a great Thanksgiving, Ellen!  And it looks like you must have had a birthday too, so Happy Birthday a little late.
> 
> *Thanks! Hope you had a nice Thanksgiving, too, Roni!*
> 
> Wow - the stadium tour looks amazing - really, and I'm not even a huge baseball fan (I think I made it to that stadium ONCE if you don't count walking my dog by it while a game was going on).  I wonder if my brother knows about this - he still lives in SF and is a HUGE baseball fan (although a Mariners fan).  I am going to tell him!  So glad that y'all had such a great time!
> 
> *It was realy entertaining- I am sure your brother would absolutely LOVE it- it is so cool to go into all those places you would normally not have access to!*
> 
> And the Segway tour sounds like so much fun too.  What a great way to see the sights.  I am not surprised at all that Ady commented on how wonderful your boys are - they really seem like such well-mannered teens.
> 
> *Sometimes they are really well mannered, and sometimes they are not, lol- they're TEENAGERS!   But thank you! Really, they are probably just snotty to us- usually to other adults they are well behaved.*
> 
> Oh, man, it's been a loooooooong time since you've stopped for a cocktail or a glass of wine though..



*I KNOW!! I'm thirsty, aren't you?? *



Beth D said:


> Great update!  Love the garden pics.  Happy belated birthday!
> 
> *Thank you Beth! *
> 
> Are you packed yet for your cruise?  Are you doing a TR for that?



*No- not packed yet- but I did leave a bunch of clean clothes in a suitcase from ST John and I have been throwing stuff in a corner for a while that needs to go, like a silver bowtie for pods on NYE and a bunch of craft supplies I need to create FE gifts from- so Yea- I need to get on that, lol! leaving in 16 days!!!  

And I will ABSOLUTELY do a TR on that one- I am thinking I may even do live posts on FB- on my TA page. *



dvc4life said:


> I know Ellen!  I love to cruise.  I think it is my favorite way to vacation anymore.  And the Eastern is I think our favorite destinations, besides Key West and that was just awesome.
> 
> *I very much prefer the eastern over western, too- it is so much more beautiful, and I like having more sea days, too.  Although I do love a Key West itinerary as much as you do!  What I really wish is that they would shake it up, though- I would have gone back on the Fantasy (or Magic) this summer instead of Oasis if they had a southern option, which of course, they don't have in August.  And i am not interested in going on a Western in August- I think it would be BRUTAL in Mexico, etc- at least, that's what my Mexican friends have told me about August- they said it is really super-duper hot there then, not the Tradewinds experience you get on an Eastern itinerary (we wemt on Explorer of the Seas a few years ago in August and the temps were perfect-).  I am SO EXCITED though, about our cruise in 2 1/2 WEEKS!!! YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I plan on watching the fireworks from the Top Of the World Lounge, as we are staying at BLT, on Christmas Eve.  I sure hope they will be open  I just cant wait.  And on Christmas day we are doing the Candlelight Processional at EPCOT.  We are eating at Rose & Crown.  And on the 26th we are having dinner at Narcoossee's.  And Friday we have no plans as of yet.  Except Osborne lights that night.  And pack back up for the cruise!  Cuz Saturday morning I plan on being at the port by 10:30!  Yep, I'm an early bird cuz I wanna get on the ship ASAP.
> 
> *Very nice- we are arriving a little earlier now on the 26th, and I am hoping to be able to get into MK to see Christmas Wishes that night- I have some FP+ times booked too- then going to DHS early on the 27th to ride RnRC and ToT- moving over to EPCOT for the rest of the day with our FP+ and Candlelight Processional package at La Hacienda.  Going to end up that night in the Ditch- have to visit Bulmaro and Pepe and give them a little Christmas gift!   Our car is coming at 11 for the port- we are ok with arriving a little later after the crowds. *
> 
> I just hope the weather for our drive down will be good.  I don't want that ice that is going on now in our path.
> 
> *I'm nervous about flights!! Fingers are crossed for mild temps!*
> 
> Sorry, getting windy here.  I'm just so excited!!!!!!!



*ME TOO!!!! no apology necessary!*



jenseib said:


> I can't believe all the stuff you have done in just the short time you have been there.  *you know how to plan a trip*!!!!!!



*LOL- well THAT'S a relief!   *


----------



## KristiMc

Segway tours are the best!  Steve and I did one in Boston this summer.


----------



## podsnel

Up to the RC we went to see what was being offered that night at happy hour and if it would suffice as dinner for the boys.  Tonight was an Asian theme, and the offerings were plentiful- sorry I don't have many pics of it, but we were just kind of there briefly to get T&T situated before Pods and I scurried off for our romantic evening of Foodie heaven at Boulevard.  So- Tim loaded up on Chicken Satay-









And eggrolls, and noodles, and and and....Tyler did the same. Even I couldn't resist a small sampling of kimchi etc with my LOVELY $4 wine-





Soon Pods and i were on our short walk over to our luxe restaurant of choice while visiting SF, Boulevard.  Just want to note, where to have a high-end dinner while here was one of my toughest decisions of the trip, and once again my foodie girlfriend, Tricia, reassured me this was an excellent choice.  Thanks AGAIN, Tricia!   Other contenders were Gary Danko, Fleur de Lys, and some others- but really the BIGGEST one was we thought about taking the train over to Berkeley and having dinner at Chez Panisse.  I am a HUGE Alice Waters fan- but, ultimately, we were not willing to bring the kids, and we were also not willing to go so far away from them (her restaurants are over in Berkeley), so we will have to go ask Alice about dinner on another trip....Boulevard ended up winning out because I have their cookbook, and anything I have ever made from it has been two things- 1. Extremely delicious and 2. Extremely labor-intensive. The fact that it was maybe a block and a half from our hotel did not hurt, either, lol!

On the way we saw some cool cars-





Boulevard is in the Audiffred Building, which is historic in that it has survived so many things since it was built in 1889 including fires and earthquakes in addition to being the location of several significant events (like Bloody Thursday).  You can read about it here- http://foundsf.org/index.php?title=Audiffred_Building if you are more interested.  Otherwise, you can know as I did that it looks like it should be standing in Paris- and inside? It felt very Parisian as well, Oui Oui!









Once inside, we gave our names- oh, excuse me- we gave our names AFTER Mrs. Snotty Stuck-up and Oblivious to any other humans Snotterson entered behind us, walked in front of us, and gave HER very long and incredibly well chosen by her parents name, and was seated FIRST. 



Anyway, I guess she added to the ambiance- I have heard Parisians can be incredibly rude and arrogant, and she was holding up THAT end very well, thank you, when no one else was- everyone else we encountered in the restaurant was perfectly lovely. 

The restaurant was GORGEOUS. I was tickled to bits- and I felt like I was in Paris (not that I have ever been YET, but this is how it IS in my mind).









We were seated at a table for two, right next to the open kitchen- I was THRILLED.  

The window across from us-





The most handsome and sexy man in any room I am in-





For cocktails, I ordered ARE YOU LISTENING, ALISON? A Cucumber gimlet- Hendricks gin, muddled cucumer, lime juice, simple syrup





Heaven.  Pods ordered a vodka rocks- our server recommended one we had never heard of, and I can't find it listed anywhere, so- here it is, mystery vodka on ice with 3 mighty nice olives-





There was an app special- our server explained these were summer truffles, and would have a significantly lighter flavor than black or white truffles which are harvested in winter.  I ordered it anyway, but he was 100% correct- they lacked that umami-ness associted with truffles.  But it WAS awfully pretty, wasn't it? Summer Truffles and Ricotta Cavatelli- Poached guinea Hen Egg, Salvo Cremesca Fonduta, Sicilian Pistacios & Laudernio Olive Oil $16





The little purple bits are borage flowers. Pods ordered totelloni- I am sorry I don't have more details, I did take menu pics, but its unreadable at the top.





I do remember, however, that it was delicious. Our server was PERFECT in every way- he agreed to a photo-





We ordered wine with dinner, LOVE old Vines Zins- 





And it made us VERY happy, as if we weren't already happy enough-





On to our mains- I chose CALIFORNIA LAMB T-BONE- WOOD OVEN ROASTED, SERVED OFF THE BONE- Grilled Monterey Artichoke, Carrot & Bekli Panzanella with Our Pancetta, Mixed Farros with Creamed Artichoke, Cynar Lamb Jus, Mint and Orange $37





It deserves two pics, it really was beyond fab-





Pods went with the EDEN VALLEY BERKSHIRE (KUROBUTA) PORK PRIME RIB CHOP WOOD OVEN ROASTED- Black rice and chorizo stuffed Squash Blossom, Fresh shell Beans and little pole beans, Marcona Almonds, FX Vinegar, Roasted pork Jus $37





He loved this-they always have a seasonal version of both of these dishes on their menu.  In fact,  the pork chop in the cookbook I have is actually one of the recipes I have made (in the book it is brined, then has a cider pork jus and pomegranate seeds).  I made it one year for Christmas, minus the kurobuto pork, and mine looked like this-





 I was SPANKIN proud of myself when i made it- but you can see I created a HUGE mess preparing it, hence the reason behind letting THEM do the cooking on this trip, lol-





Hmm...that dishwasher in my restaurant has a nice a$$....but I digress....

More food next post-


----------



## jedijill

I'm DROOLING!!!  The food looks amazing!  And its putting the salad I had for lunch to shame.  

Jill in CO

(I need me one of those dishwashers!  )


----------



## podsnel

I always love to watch the line cook- it is fascinating that they all move in sync with each other while doing such specific jobs, all to put together all of these various gorgeous and delicious plates of food. 





It was time for dessert, and YES, for once, we would be partaking.





We splurged on after dinner drinks- this WAS our anniversary dinner- well, our belated on vacation one, so I managed to order a Gran Marnier Centenaire-





Ohhhh....is that smooth.....Pods ordered a port-





And our shared dessert of berries-





More kitchen activity-





It was a lovely meal, we would ALWAYS go back- Boulevard is an unbelievable restaurant, and we could not be more pleased with our choice that night.  To me, one of the BEST parts was that here we were in this very high end place, but the staff was just right- our server was not at ALL pretentious, he was so friendly and knowleadgable. It was all just perfect!  Here is the entrance-





Bye bye Boulevard-





Back to our hotel, where things were hoppin outside -





We stayed out there a minute and danced (they were playing the Cupid shuffle, a song I can NEVER resist, because it is the ONLY line dance I am capable of other than the hokey pokey and the bunny hop- do they count? ), then went inside-













And then some packing up and one last sleep before heading to part two of our California Odessy- Yosemite!





Our last day in glorious San Fran- next time!


----------



## podsnel

KristiMc said:


> Segway tours are the best!  Steve and I did one in Boston this summer.



Very cool! And hey- thank you for the lovely Christmas card- it was such a nice surprise!!!



jedijill said:


> I'm DROOLING!!!  The food looks amazing!  And its putting the salad I had for lunch to shame.
> 
> Jill in CO
> 
> (I need me one of those dishwashers!  )



I will absolutely attest to the fact that all of this food is drool-worthy.  I MUST go back!! 

And my dishwasher rocks- usually my girlfriends line up at the end of the night to watch him clean up the kitchen- they all find him EXTREMELY sexy, lol!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

So rude of that woman pushing ahead of you. I hate when people try to do that to me, I always call them out. I may be older, but I'm still feisty!

My dishwasher used to have a nice a$$, but it went away about twenty years ago. I think it shifted to his front! LOL!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hi Ellen!  I can't believe your NYE cruise is so close!  Which means Christmas is - I don't know where the time is going.

I'm glad you had such a great Segway tour.  Once again you got some really nice pics - making me homesick.

Your anniversary dinner looks wonderful.  Such a cool old place, too - I love the brick on the ceiling.  I'm looking forward to your next leg, and to your cruise, too - guess I need to find your FB page!


----------



## podsnel

Wicket's Mom said:


> So rude of that woman pushing ahead of you. I hate when people try to do that to me, I always call them out. I may be older, but I'm still feisty!
> 
> *Good for you! I was kind of in shock- normally I would say something, too!*
> 
> My dishwasher used to have a nice a$$, but it went away about twenty years ago. I think it shifted to his front! LOL!



*LMAO!!!!   My dishwasher has a bubble butt, like a baseball player- no front-shift of it yet, that I can see! *



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hi Ellen!  I can't believe your NYE cruise is so close!  Which means Christmas is - I don't know where the time is going.
> 
> *Two weeks from today for Christmas! Hard to believe- but I think it feels so quick because Thanksgiving was so late this year.*
> 
> I'm glad you had such a great Segway tour.  Once again you got some really nice pics - making me homesick.
> 
> *Aww...sorry to make you homesick-*
> 
> Your anniversary dinner looks wonderful.  Such a cool old place, too - I love the brick on the ceiling.  I'm looking forward to your next leg, and to your cruise, too - guess I need to find your FB page!



*Boulevard is beautiful- I am so glad we chose it!

And I invited you to like my FB page, so hopefully you can find it now!*


----------



## podsnel

I was up early (surprise!!!) on our last day here- today we had some activities planned before we left our hearts in San Francisco and did the 3 1/2 hour drive to Groveland, CA on the edge of Yosemite National Park. While everyone slept, I went outside and saw...





OMG!!! A fogless morning!!  I did not run upstairs, though- instead, I went down on that elevator because it was Saturday, and I was across from the Ferry Building- which is, on Saturdays, home to one AMAZING farmers market. 

The farmers market is SO fabulous, in fact, it had me in tears- sooo many sights and smells, fragrant peaches and nectarines, flowers of many kinds...what a GREAT way to spend my morning!









I did arrive so early, many of the booths were still or just setting up.  But inside the ferry building, there was something I needed to get for my family for breakfast before we left here.

But they were all still snoozin, so no rush- I walked around a bit inside first.





Out back-





Inside again-





This stand (a permanent store in the bldg) make me cry- I have NEVER seen so many fresh wild mushrooms all at once- aren't they gorgeous?





Well, before it got too crowded, I went over to stand in the already long line (which would only continue to grow) at Blue Bottle Coffee Co for amazing world-famous coffee for ME, and piping hot, freshly made waffles for ALL. Here are all the choices available there-









Once I had my waffles, I left to bring them back- and look at the line NOW!





My family was stirring- waking up to a crispy, crunchy but also soft, slightly sweet yummy waffle got them all motivated to open their eyes-





That is some seriously yummo paper wrapped goodness there! I left them all to get ready, and returned to the market. Which was now in full swing.  First though, I had another item to get- for our lunch later on. Roti Roti Gourmet rotisserie was located outside to the right of the building- they have Porchetta Sandwiches I read RAVES about- so I got in line for 2 of those-





MAJOR DROOL!!!!!!





Here is where I screwed up- I did not buy any of those lovely potatoes on the bottom of the roaster- I AM AN IDIOT!!! I guess I figured they wouldn't have been good cold, but looking back, I should have taken the chance.  We ate them later, but this is what the sandwiches look like-





Anyway, here are more pics from there- truly it it a MUST DO- people of San Francisco, you are some lucky, lucky foodies!









































Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

I was seriously jonesin' that we were leaving here today, and that I was NOT going to have a kitchen anytime soon, because all I could really do was look at everything and imagine what I could make with all of it.  So, so jelly of anyone with a kitchen in SF right then!





Everyone is handing out samples of their amazing produce-





Then back inside-

















I puchased a cute little hive candle from a bee/honey stand (inside- not pictured) for Sheree, then it was time to go.





Back across the street at the Hyatt, the shopping booths had also stepped it up for Saturday, as there was much more to choose from here as well.





While I had been out, Pods had taken a taxi to rent a car (prices at a place more in the city, rather than at the Hyatt, were waaaaaay cheaper for us- there are some MAJOR expenses to be incurred in CA when you pick up the car in one place and drop it off in another, as we would be doing- so be careful of that!).  When he called to say he was parked outside, we headed down with the luggage.  Brave Timmy had a thrill ride on the way-







Up next- the fat lady hasn't sung yet! We still have stuff to see and a hike to take here in the city before we go- next!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

What a fantastic market place! The dahlias were absolutely gorgeous! I didn't realize morels were that expensive, we have them in the backyard. DH loves them, but I don't which is good for him, so he gets to eat all that we find!

The sandwich looked pretty tasty & most produce is very much my favorite food!


----------



## podsnel

Wicket's Mom said:


> What a fantastic market place! The dahlias were absolutely gorgeous! I didn't realize morels were that expensive, we have them in the backyard. DH loves them, but I don't which is good for him, so he gets to eat all that we find!
> 
> The sandwich looked pretty tasty & most produce is very much my favorite food!



*Morels are crazy expensive, even the dried ones!!! You are so fortunate! I know we have a ton of mushrooms in the woods behind our house- but no idea which are safe.  Every once in a while I see a mushroom forager back there- he tells me we have tons of wild shrooms back there that he sells to restaurants.

That sandwich was de bomb- we all loved it, even Timmy and he really only eats grilled cheese, lol!  

I am big on veggies, too- really love them all- so that market was so heavenly to me- just wish I had access to it at HOME!!! *


----------



## ProudMommyof2

The market looks amazing! Food really does involve all the senses!


----------



## GiantsNiners11

lol @ pics of food. I swear we've all lost our minds....


----------



## MAGICFOR2

podsnel said:


> *LMAO!!!!   My dishwasher has a bubble butt, like a baseball player- no front-shift of it yet, that I can see! *
> 
> 
> 
> *Boulevard is beautiful- I am so glad we chose it!
> 
> And I invited you to like my FB page, so hopefully you can find it now!*



I don't see the invite - I asked you for the link before I saw this


----------



## anewmac

oh man dinner and then the farmers market looks amazing. You always have the best food porn..and you remember almost every ingredient! You sure you didn't have the duck? LOL


----------



## franandaj

podsnel said:


> For cocktails, I ordered ARE YOU LISTENING, ALISON? A Cucumber gimlet- Hendricks gin, muddled cucumer, lime juice, simple syrup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven.



  Is this because of my comment about how I gagged when I mistakenly ordered a Gimlet instead of a Gibson?    

I'm glad you liked it.  I'll stick with my savory drinks, thank you very much!  




















podsnel said:


> We splurged on after dinner drinks- this WAS our anniversary dinner- well, our belated on vacation one, so I managed to order a Gran Marnier Centenaire-



OMG!  Now that I know what this is, I applaud you!    

That farmer's market looks absolutely amazing!  PIO who lives in Melbourne Australia often show pics of visiting the Victoria Market and this has got to be the closest thing in the states that I have seen to that.  My mom hits a Farmer's Market in the South Bay, South of San Jose that she really likes and I imagine she gets some nice produce, but nothing near the selection of mushrooms you saw!



anewmac said:


> oh man dinner and then the farmers market looks amazing. You always have the best food porn..and you remember almost every ingredient! You sure you didn't have the duck? LOL



       

Love when I get the inside joke!


----------



## MEK

Your anniversary dinner looks amazing.  What a perfect meal.  And you prepared it again at home.    I am so impressed!  And I love a meal where the food is fabulous and the servers are very not pretentious.  

The farmer's market also looks amazing.  You got such beautiful pictures of all the yummy produces and goodies.  What a great way to spend the morning while the boys were all still sleeping.  

San Francisco really looks like a fabulous trip.  You really MUST help me plan my DL trip.  I'm actually thinking winter 2015 - Feb or March, because that's what works best schedule wise.  I hope its not too cold.

Keep the updates coming.


----------



## rentayenta

Boulevard looks amazing! SF is on our must do list as we haven't been as a couple in almost *20 years!* 

The farmer's market looks like a little slice of heaven.


----------



## knewton64

GiantsNiners11 said:


> lol @ pics of food. I swear we've all lost our minds....





YER FOOD PICS R JUST DELIC!!

cuz
Just think.......
Glad I have 'budgeted' 10 pounds for my upcoming SO CAL adventure.....



I think I just "gained" TWO back by looking at yer FOOD PORN!!
(I have lost 104 pounds now in just a tab bit over 4 and a half months)





T.T.F.N.
&
Cheers Y'all


----------



## dvc4life

Your anniversary dinner looked amazing.  We like to find fun places like that to eat at when we travel.  But I think I would have had some sarcastic remarks to say to that woman.  Yes, the older I get things just pop out of my mouth that I know shouldn't be said, but, what can I say.  I don't like rude people.  

What a wonderful Farmer's Market.  That looks like a fun time and I would love to see it.  And the flowers were beautiful.

Looking forward to the next leg of your journey!


----------



## podsnel

ProudMommyof2 said:


> The market looks amazing! Food really does involve all the senses!



*Yes, that is exactly right! It was incredible for all the senses there- truly a spectacular market.*



GiantsNiners11 said:


> lol @ pics of food. I swear we've all lost our minds....



*I see you're new here....

Yes, I guess we all have- food porn is where it's at, Man!*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> I don't see the invite - I asked you for the link before I saw this



*I posted my link on your page today- no missing me now!*



anewmac said:


> oh man dinner and then the farmers market looks amazing. You always have the best food porn..and you remember almost every ingredient! You sure you didn't have the duck? LOL



* 

Pretty sure!

*


----------



## podsnel

franandaj said:


> Is this because of my comment about how I gagged when I mistakenly ordered a Gimlet instead of a Gibson?
> 
> I'm glad you liked it.  I'll stick with my savory drinks, thank you very much!
> 
> 
> *It was not sweet in the slightest- I can't stand syrupy drinks! It was light and refreshing- LOVED it! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!  Now that I know what this is, I applaud you!
> 
> *I know- it was de bomb, mon!   Did you know they offer flights of Gran Marnier at Artist Point and a few others?  Really need to get on that sometime....*
> 
> That farmer's market looks absolutely amazing!  PIO who lives in Melbourne Australia often show pics of visiting the Victoria Market and this has got to be the closest thing in the states that I have seen to that.  My mom hits a Farmer's Market in the South Bay, South of San Jose that she really likes and I imagine she gets some nice produce, but nothing near the selection of mushrooms you saw!
> 
> *I have to find PIO's pics, I would love to see that!*
> 
> 
> 
> Love when I get the inside joke!



*Yea...that Drea...she so funny!*


----------



## jedijill

You are making a long weekend in SF keep moving up my priority list!  I love a good farmer's market and that one looks amazing!


Jill in CO


----------



## Beth D

Duck, or lamb?  I just came over from your other TR, so that made me laugh out loud! 

That dinner looked fantastic, as well as that market!  How great!  The tiny one we have in town has more old ladies selling crochet doilies than any truly good stuff.  I almost never go.

Can't wait to see how the rest of the trip plays out!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> Once inside, we gave our names- oh, excuse me- we gave our names AFTER Mrs. Snotty Stuck-up and Oblivious to any other humans Snotterson entered behind us, walked in front of us, and gave HER very long and incredibly well chosen by her parents name, and was seated FIRST.



No relation.   

Looks like you both had an amazing anniversary dinner, and I'm so glad it was such a great evening!  The atmostphere in the restaurant looked really nice.  And we all know how rare it is to get a date night!


----------



## RGirl

Hi Ellen!

Wow - the happy hour food offerings at your hotel are just phenomenal - really enough for dinner, which is so cool.

So jealous that you went to Boulevard!  I wish I had been a little more into doing special things for myself when I lived in SF (and was making the big private-law-firm money - what the HECK was I thinking????).  

Mrs. Snotty Stuck-Up and Oblivious to any other humans Snotterson sounds freakin awesome though!     So glad that the actual restaurant staff were just as they should be - you know, like humans!  

The cucumber gimlet sounds divine - Im SO glad you were finally ordering a cocktail again - it had been FAR too long!!!  

GAH - your meal is killing me!!!  So amazing!  So special!  Someday when I am 100 years old and my child is grown..  

Ugh  - the farmers market - how amazing!  Mmm - the pic of the cowgirl creamery cheese is making me hungry..

Mmm - waffles.

The ferry building actually just sprang back to life (reopened) when I lived in SF.  Pretty sure a lot of this amazing stuff was not even available then.  Thinking we may need to spend some serious time there this summer.  

OMG!  So excited for Yosemite!  I was loving SF so much I forgot that there were other destinations!


----------



## scottny

The tour looked like a lot of fun. 
Happy Belated Birthday.
The park during the Segway tour was gorgeous. 
I can assure you the Parisians we met in Paris were nicer than most Americans I meet but I do hate rude people no matter where they are. 
That food looked delicious. 
MMM waffles.
All caught up.


----------



## JKSWonder

OMG.  All of the food from the Boulevard all the way to the Farmer's Market fare the next day looks AH-mazing!


----------



## rndmr2

I just got caught up on your latest updates. You got so many great pictures. Love the Segway tour ones, that did look like a nice tour. 

That is a great Farmers market they have there, so many choices.


----------



## franandaj

I hope you have been having an amazing time on your WDW/DCL vacay. I hope the flight cancellations haven't affected you guys and everything clears up before you need to get home.  Not sure how long you're gone for!   on the weather when you get home.  I hear it's not pretty.  Well, it's pretty, just not the sort of thing you want to deal with after a fabulous time in warm paradise!


----------



## knewton64

do some Monkee - kissin while there -








T.T.F.N.
&
Cheers Y'all


----------



## GiantsNiners11

I'm jealous!! I wish I could go right now. Thanks for posting your TR! Reading all these reports today has really helped get my disney fix in.


----------



## podsnel

Hi everyone! Just wanted to say we had an incredible time on the Fantasy! We did ok coming home- a bit delayed etc, but nothing awful, considering what it could have been. I will be starting a tr, but things are very hectic right now, so please be patient! I really miss updating, and I am looking forward to doing so as soon as I can! Happy and healthy 2014 to all- xoxoxo


----------



## franandaj

OOOOhhhh we want to hear about this one too!  Although I'm sure the last one was awesome and you have an Alaska trip planned now too!  I'm jealous!


----------



## eandesmom

podsnel said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to say we had an incredible time on the Fantasy! We did ok coming home- a bit delayed etc, but nothing awful, considering what it could have been. I will be starting a tr, but things are very hectic right now, so please be patient! I really miss updating, and I am looking forward to doing so as soon as I can! Happy and healthy 2014 to all- xoxoxo



I'm glad you didn't have horrid delays, some folks had some nightmares!

send out a bat signal when you get it started pretty please


----------



## MAGICFOR2

podsnel said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to say we had an incredible time on the Fantasy! We did ok coming home- a bit delayed etc, but nothing awful, considering what it could have been. I will be starting a tr, but things are very hectic right now, so please be patient! I really miss updating, and I am looking forward to doing so as soon as I can! Happy and healthy 2014 to all- xoxoxo



Welcome Home, Ellen!  Try to stay warm and I look forward to your TR!


----------



## RGirl

Welcome back!


----------



## podsnel

We had a little more to see before we made the jump off to Yosemite- there was a park (another SF park! There are sooo many!) called Land's End that we wanted to see- so over to the Sea Cliff neighborhood we went, parking in front of a really cool house just outside the park entrance. 





We all grabbed half of a porchetta sammy from the farmer's mkt that morning, and ate while we walked-





Yummmm....it was soooo good, that sandwich.....









We were starting at the Eagle's point end of the trail, and the views were spectacular! The hike also had some edge-of-the-cliff stuff that my men seem to love- 





















Lots of cypress trees up there, too- they are so graceful-









The trail goes inland, too-













Everyone enjoyed this hike- we definitely recommend!





















My kids' favorite part- UGH.





They did keep their distance, though.





One more pic of my hubby's butt-





We could have kept going, there was a lot more of the trail along the water- but we headed in and back after about 45 minutes or so.  There is a golf course here, and there are hawks (or eagles?) flying above-









I lied.





Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

I just take too many photos- I could have finished this TR 2 months ago if I just would have taken less pics!





Such a gorgeous city! I can't wait to see Vancouver this summer before our Alaska cruise- that looks incredibly beautiful as well and I am anxious to see how they compare.  

We walked by the Legion of Honor, where I ran up to take a pic- see, even 5 days is not enough in SF- 





This is supposed to be another of SF's great art museums.  We still had one more stop to make, but we would be driving there- over to the Sutro Baths.









The sutro Bath Ruins were once a large swimming pool (in the late 1800s).  I was all for hiking down there- but the boys put the kibash on that one!









Once again, the climate had changed- it was SO windy here, and really cloudy and cold! There is a restaurant we had wanted to try for lunch here called the Cliff House (another awesome suggestion from G'sMaman), but I couldn't get anyone motivated for a sit down meal, either.  So, we would just be looking out and then walking through the museum/gift shop at the baths.





Click to play-




We drove a little further, to check out the beach-





And then...it was time to say goodbye to the beautiful city by the bay....we were on our way to Yosemite!

click to play-




Up next- a night in Historic Groveland right before they close the 120 into Yosemite....


----------



## podsnel

After not too long on the drive east, we stopped for a bite at red Robin- yummmm...













"He is a loathesome, offensive brute. Yet I can't look away."





Plus, there's a picture of Kramer on the wall! 

Back on the road, we passed the windmills which seemed to go on for miles in every direction....









Yea, here comes the fun!





So...I have this friend, Kara- you may remember her as Karajeboo- anyway, she had gone to Yosemite the summer before- and had a very, very hard time on the 120 into the park.  You see, there is this one stretch that is known to be particularly challenging- both height wise and curve wise.  Not a place where you would want to be driving at night, in the dark, I can promise.  Anyway, she was SO freaked by this road, that once she got to yosemite, she was afraid to go anywhere- so, while I was pretty sure that would not happen to us, I didn't want to do anything crazy, either.  Mainly, I wanted to avoid the section called "Old Priest Grade".  Trust me, the new and improved Priest Grade is hairy enough!!  There were actually signs telling you to turn off your A/C- this road is FAMOUS for people overheating and getting stranded.





That's not it- that's just pretty.   This too- and oh, look- arrows. Does anyone want to volunteer and explain what arrows mean (just in case any bike riders from CC are reading).





I do really enjoy the "driving" part of these vacations.  The forced togetherness of a four wheel vehicle through unknown but repetitive terrain does make for some fun times...

Click to play




Here we go-









We let a tow truck pass us at one point- he OBVIOUSLY was MUCH better at driving this road than we were!
Click to play-




We could see the Old Priest Grade across the ravine- I read that it shaves 20 minutes off of your time, but- that was 20 minutes I was happy to have from the looks of what I saw over there! 

It took about 3 1/2 hours, I think, to get to Groveland- where we would be staying at a historic (and haunted!) inn called the Hotel Charlotte.  We chose this place because it is right outside the park and would be a perfect way to get an early start on Yosemite!  The hotel looked charming, and it had recently been taken over by new, young owners who have been refurbishing. The hotel offers a couple of Grand Suites, which are 2 bedrooms sharing a private bath.  We were in rooms 1 & 3.  http://www.hotelcharlotte.com/   The reasonable rate included a nice breakfast in the morning to send us on our way.  And the hotel boasted a creative restaurant which we were looking forward to.  And as if all that wasn't enough of an incentive to stay in Groveland, there was one more- the oldest Saloon in California is across the street. SOLD!





















The boys were happy to have their own beds and a little down time- so while they chatted on the computer with friends at home, Pods and I went across the road to see a man about a horse....


----------



## podsnel

Across the street, we were happy to see the Iron Door Saloon-





There's our hotel-





But back to adult beverages-





This was a GREAT place- lots and lots to look at, and we were lucky to be sitting next to two other couples, one part of which was someone who LOVED his life and LOVED his town and had lots of great stories to share-













Our new friend (in between telling us about all the historic drinkers who had passed through prior to our nearly non-historical drinking visit) said the food was good here, so we placed a to-go order for the boys while we finished our beers.  He had so many great places to visit in Groveland (he spoke VERY highly of the cemetery here- it is filled with all kinds of Wild West stuff), it made us sad we were just passing through.... One of the most famous was Black Bart-





And...oh yea.  Our new friend also mentioned the fire that had just started.  The day before, I think. 

I swear, it was the day BEFORE we arrived- just like Kauai- we are not the common denominator in any of these events- 

Anyway, when the boys' chicken was ready, we said thanks to that awesome guy at the bar and his very nice friends and went back to the Hotel- where the sky looked like THIS-

















I know I am posting too many pics here, but it was exquisite!  The sky was on fire from the fire just outside of Groveland (yea- it was the start of THAT fire- the BIG one from last summer that closed down the 120- just a day after we entered the park).





When we walked in with the to-go bag, the waitress from the restaurant came out and said she would be happy to set the boys up upstairs on the porch with their dinner. How nice is THAT? She also set them up with drinks- which she said were on her. Very, very nice people live in Groveland, in case you are interested. Pods and I grabbed a table in their restaurant, where we had a lovely meal- including a Charlotte Margarita - habanero infused tequila, agave nectar, mango puree, fresh lime and lemon juice





Ok- I confess- it was awesome, I had two....





We ordered a few small plates to share for our dinner.  I think this was a special- it was a crabcake with kelp noodles.  It was a different kind of texture, I enjoyed it very much-





FLATBREAD / yogurt flatbread with mushroom ragout and lentil barley salad. $12





FRESH MADE SPAGHETTI/ with sweet garlic, chilies, and sundried tomatoes. $9





The bar-









And our FABULOUS server (the same one who helped my kids- what a sweetheart!)





Ah! What I ate for dinner is described on the board behind her head! Genius!

We paid our tab and went up to get to bed at a very decent hour- Yosemite hiking was waiting for us in the morning!


----------



## KristiMc

Hello friend.

That road looks pretty crazy.  The Charlotte Margarita looks yummy!  You do take a TON of pictures on your vacations - but the is a GOOD thing.  If not, we would not have that wonderful picture of Steve in my bra 

The sunset was worthy of many pictures.


----------



## podsnel

MEK said:


> Your anniversary dinner looks amazing.  What a perfect meal.  And you prepared it again at home.    I am so impressed!  And I love a meal where the food is fabulous and the servers are very not pretentious.
> 
> *It was a beautiful restaurant- but there are SOOO many to choose from in that city-*
> 
> The farmer's market also looks amazing.  You got such beautiful pictures of all the yummy produces and goodies.  What a great way to spend the morning while the boys were all still sleeping.
> 
> *Gotta love a west coast vacation when you are from the east coast! The time change ROCKS- so excited I will have that advantage YET AGAIN when we go this summer to Alaska!  *
> 
> San Francisco really looks like a fabulous trip.  You really MUST help me plan my DL trip.  I'm actually thinking winter 2015 - Feb or March, because that's what works best schedule wise.  I hope its not too cold.
> 
> *You are going to LOVE DL- I will be happy to help you plan! We can talk about it on the cruise over Elderbubbles! *
> 
> Keep the updates coming.



*Kinda slacked off there for a while- too much going on in December, ESPECIALLY when you go away! But I am BACK baby! 

At least until I go to Mexico next week- lol-*



rentayenta said:


> Boulevard looks amazing! SF is on our must do list as we haven't been as a couple in almost *20 years!*
> 
> *That's because you head south! *
> 
> The farmer's market looks like a little slice of heaven.



*It absolutely was- what I wouldn't give for one of those fragrant nectarines right now.....*



knewton64 said:


> YER FOOD PICS R JUST DELIC!!
> 
> *THANK YOU!!!!*
> 
> cuz
> Just think.......
> Glad I have 'budgeted' 10 pounds for my upcoming SO CAL adventure.....
> 
> *Did you gain it back?*
> 
> I think I just "gained" TWO back by looking at yer FOOD PORN!!
> (I have lost 104 pounds now in just a tab bit over 4 and a half months)
> 
> 
> *You are incredible! I have to get over to your TR-*
> 
> 
> T.T.F.N.
> &
> Cheers Y'all





dvc4life said:


> Your anniversary dinner looked amazing.  We like to find fun places like that to eat at when we travel.  But I think I would have had some sarcastic remarks to say to that woman.  Yes, the older I get things just pop out of my mouth that I know shouldn't be said, but, what can I say.  I don't like rude people.
> 
> *CHRIS!!! We drank 5 Italian drinks in a half an hour!!!   sorry- just thought I should mention it-
> 
> Yes, she was pretty oblivious-*
> 
> What a wonderful Farmer's Market.  That looks like a fun time and I would love to see it.  And the flowers were beautiful.
> 
> *SO INCREDIBLE- I am not exaggerating a bit-*
> 
> Looking forward to the next leg of your journey!



*And then we had one more! Italy ROCKS!!! *



jedijill said:


> You are making a long weekend in SF keep moving up my priority list!  I love a good farmer's market and that one looks amazing!
> 
> 
> Jill in CO



*You should soooo go- you have that great appreciation for food- you would LOVE this city-*



Beth D said:


> Duck, or lamb?  I just came over from your other TR, so that made me laugh out loud!
> 
> *Drea's so funny!! *
> 
> That dinner looked fantastic, as well as that market!  How great!  The tiny one we have in town has more old ladies selling crochet doilies than any truly good stuff.  I almost never go.
> 
> *LOL- I don't blame you!*
> 
> Can't wait to see how the rest of the trip plays out!



*I need to start writing faster!*


----------



## podsnel

KristiMc said:


> Hello friend.
> 
> *I MISS YOU!!!!!*
> 
> That road looks pretty crazy.  The Charlotte Margarita looks yummy!  You do take a TON of pictures on your vacations - but the is a GOOD thing.  If not, we would not have that wonderful picture of Steve in my bra
> 
> *LMAO!!!! BEST PIC OF THE TRIP!!!! A picture really IS worth a thousand words!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> The sunset was worthy of many pictures.



Thank you!


----------



## podsnel

Captain_Oblivious said:


> No relation.
> 
> *A likely story- lol- she was your total opposite- no relation whatsoever, I am sure!*
> 
> Looks like you both had an amazing anniversary dinner, and I'm so glad it was such a great evening!  The atmostphere in the restaurant looked really nice.  And we all know how rare it is to get a date night!



*Yep! Had a wonderful night out!*



RGirl said:


> Hi Ellen!
> 
> Wow - the happy hour food offerings at your hotel are just phenomenal - really enough for dinner, which is so cool.
> 
> *It was substantial- very impressive! There is a big school of thought that it is a waste to have all that there, when all the glorious food of San Fran waits below- but my wallet could use a little break in that city! *
> 
> So jealous that you went to Boulevard!  I wish I had been a little more into doing special things for myself when I lived in SF (and was making the big private-law-firm money - what the HECK was I thinking????).
> 
> *Ummm....I have no idea....must have been too busy working to eat?*
> 
> Mrs. Snotty Stuck-Up and Oblivious to any other humans Snotterson sounds freakin awesome though!     So glad that the actual restaurant staff were just as they should be - you know, like humans!
> 
> *Other than the Snottersons, it was a lovely evening!*
> 
> The cucumber gimlet sounds divine - Im SO glad you were finally ordering a cocktail again - it had been FAR too long!!!
> 
> *I KNOW!! It's like i was busy being active with my kids or something stupid like that!  SHEESH...*
> 
> GAH - your meal is killing me!!!  So amazing!  So special!  Someday when I am 100 years old and my child is grown..
> 
> *Aww...it will happen before you know it...*
> 
> Ugh  - the farmers market - how amazing!  Mmm - the pic of the cowgirl creamery cheese is making me hungry..
> 
> Mmm - waffles.
> 
> The ferry building actually just sprang back to life (reopened) when I lived in SF.  Pretty sure a lot of this amazing stuff was not even available then.  Thinking we may need to spend some serious time there this summer.
> 
> *Can't wait to see YOUR pics!*
> 
> OMG!  So excited for Yosemite!  I was loving SF so much I forgot that there were other destinations!



*LMAO! And DL! This is a DISNEY board, remember?!*



scottny said:


> The tour looked like a lot of fun.
> Happy Belated Birthday.
> The park during the Segway tour was gorgeous.
> I can assure you the Parisians we met in Paris were nicer than most Americans I meet but I do hate rude people no matter where they are.
> That food looked delicious.
> MMM waffles.
> All caught up.



*Thanks for the birthday wishes!  I am very glad to hear Parisians are nice- makes me want to go even more.  *



JKSWonder said:


> OMG.  All of the food from the Boulevard all the way to the Farmer's Market fare the next day looks AH-mazing!



*It was heavenly-*



rndmr2 said:


> I just got caught up on your latest updates. You got so many great pictures. Love the Segway tour ones, that did look like a nice tour.
> 
> *I have friends who just went on this Segway tour and they said it was the highlight of SF for them!*
> 
> That is a great Farmers market they have there, so many choices.



*LOVED it!*



franandaj said:


> I hope you have been having an amazing time on your WDW/DCL vacay. I hope the flight cancellations haven't affected you guys and everything clears up before you need to get home.  Not sure how long you're gone for!   on the weather when you get home.  I hear it's not pretty.  Well, it's pretty, just not the sort of thing you want to deal with after a fabulous time in warm paradise!



*Thanks Alison-   We had more of an issue trying to get out to Columbus, Ohio, this past Friday- we arrived 5 hours late- it was the pits!*



knewton64 said:


> do some Monkee - kissin while there -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T.T.F.N.
> &
> Cheers Y'all



*There was no kissin, but I DID see a Monkey KING!!*



GiantsNiners11 said:


> I'm jealous!! I wish I could go right now. Thanks for posting your TR! Reading all these reports today has really helped get my disney fix in.



*So glad! I will post a link when I start my new one-*



franandaj said:


> OOOOhhhh we want to hear about this one too!  Although I'm sure the last one was awesome and you have an Alaska trip planned now too!  I'm jealous!



*I am OUT OF MY MIND excited about Alaska!!! Soooooo happy Tyler finally said YES!!*


----------



## G'sMaman

Hi Ellen!!  Happy New Year!  Glad to hear that you had an incredible time on your cruise and made it home safely.  Ive been reading your terrific TR on my iPad so I havent posted much (hate typing on that screen, but dont love the two wireless keyboards I have for it either).    I know Ive said it a million times, but you really do such a wonderful job on your TR and all the planning that you do.  Anyway, I just have to share that your TR came in very handy recently!  We had my 19 year old nephew from Ohio visiting us and I was at a loss as to what to do with him.     It was a very last minute trip so I was really scrambling.  Then I remembered your Segway tour of Golden Gate Park.  BTW - Your tip regarding the Goldstar 50% off discount was the best!  Id never heard of them before and generally dont like the Groupon type discounts (way too many restrictions).  Goldstar has the discounts without the hassles.  In fact, I use them now all the time for shows like the SF ballet, the theatre and Disney on Ice.  I cant believe I was paying full price all these years.  But, I digress . . .  Back to the Segway.  I would never have thought of doing that in a million years, but it was so much fun.  Such a neat way to see the park as well!  We all had a great time!  It will definitely be on our list of things to do when we have friends in town. 

Your tour guide in the city also sounded wonderful.  Taking you to the Filbert steps?!  Now, that really is off the beaten track.  I love it up there.  If you get the chance, you must rent the Wild Parrots of Telegraph Hill.  It is a sweet little documentary about the wild parrots that live there and a man who helps to take care of them.  Doesnt sound that interesting, but it really was a great movie. 

I also had to comment on your bike ride.  It reminded me of when I first started dating my husband and we used to do quite a bit of cycling over the Golden Gate bridge.  Remember that road up to Muir Woods?  Well, one day he took me up that looong, winding road  and I thought I would kill him when we got done (if I didnt die of a heart attack first).  Well, we made it up and back down and had an amazing day.  He had more confidence in me than I did and took such good care of me on the mountain that I knew he was the one for me.   Shortly after that I did my first century ride - all 100 miles!  And the best part is that we have been happily married ever since.

Cant wait to read about the rest of your fabulous trip!


----------



## franandaj

I'm sorry you got out voted on the Cliff House.  It would have been a fabulous meal.  We've eaten there and I can highly recommend it!

The B&B looks great.  I have to figure out how to get us to stay there and how to work it into a trip!


----------



## Beth D

Welcome back EL! 

Great posts!  I was worried when I heard about the fire and knew you were heading that way. That drive looks intense, but I think I would have liked it!  It's too bad Kara had a tough time of it.  We once had to drive from Detroit to Windsor Canada, and one person in the car feared bridges, and another was scared of tunnels!   One had to suffer going over, and the other had to suffer coming back! 

No, never too many pictures, especially when they are as stellar as the ones you are taking!  That fella at the bar sounds like a trip!

I about choked when I saw the pic from your NYE cruise.  Cant wait to read that TR! 

Stuck in Columbus OH, You were only about 2 hours away!  Unfortunately that airport is so small that I'm sure it's not fun.  At least when I got delayed in TX in November, I was in Houston Bush Int'l.  Lots of shopping and people watching to do!


----------



## MEK

Yay for an update!  

That morning hike looks lovely.  I can see why it was so hard to leave.  

The drive - hmmmmm - I would definitely need to let Denny handle that while I am white knuckling it the entire way.  Let me guess - your kids probably slept the whole time.  

The inn looks adorable as does the saloon.  What a perfect way to end the day.  Dinner looks super yummy!  

Can't wait to see Yosemite.

And, yes, I need help planning.  I think I am going to visit next winter - the last week of February or the beginning of March.  I hope its not too cold.


----------



## podsnel

eandesmom said:


> I'm glad you didn't have horrid delays, some folks had some nightmares!
> 
> *Yes we were very lucky- how did you do?*
> 
> send out a bat signal when you get it started pretty please



*I will- promise!  I am subbed to yours, hope to stop in tonight-*



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Welcome Home, Ellen!  Try to stay warm and I look forward to your TR!



*Thanks Tammie, me too!   I need to upload pics- it's been a busy month- we went to Ohio this weekend to visit family- my SIL, Mariana, has  glioblastoma (brain cancer) and we really wanted to visit her- then I am going to Mexico next Thursday for 5 days- THEN...I will be Home for February, so LOTS of writing then! *



RGirl said:


> Welcome back!



*Thank you Roni! I need to catch up on your TR! I did read the Alaska one in-between, tho- I am SO EXCITED for this summer!!!!!!*


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Love the saloon, so very cool. Of course the tramp stamp is epic! It's so much fun going to local places & getting acquainted with the locals. We do that all the time when we travel.

I really do miss Kara & her entertaining trip reports.

We will be heading westward in September instead of a Disney trip. Don't know if I will be able stand missing a year at WDW.


----------



## eandesmom

I have always wanted to try Cliff House!  Maybe this summer if we do the road trip Jeff wants.

Oh I would NOT like that drive in but what a lovely reward at the hotel and saloon.  Your dinner looks fabulous, love to see a meal and service like that in that kind of location, how fun.

Pretty sky....but not for the right reasons.  So did you guys get stuck if the 120 was closed????


----------



## knewton64

.....I just 'had to go there' and tell the Tour Guide the story about your bicycle "issues" while biking the GG Bridge area......



SO anywho -
She told me the story about how condensation always plays heck with the NON-SAN FRAN side of the bridge so better to bike on the San Fran side..... (plus ya can get better pics that way) -



Ok...learned something new PLUS I Swear  the tour guide was laughing WITH YOU after I told her what happened with your trek over the GG bridge!!




P.S..........luved SF sooooo much I am thinking about a return trip to the area Dec '15.
and when I do.....YES! A bike ride Z n store 4 me.


its either that or SYMG.com.....thinking about their 8 day trek......
(Sept '15) -



Can't wait to hear about yer cruise -


T.T.F.N.
&
Cheers Y'all


----------



## JKSWonder

podsnel said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to say we had an incredible time on the Fantasy! We did ok coming home- a bit delayed etc, but nothing awful, considering what it could have been. I will be starting a tr, but things are very hectic right now, so please be patient! I really miss updating, and I am looking forward to doing so as soon as I can! Happy and healthy 2014 to all- xoxoxo



Welcome back!  Looking forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## dvc4life

What an update.  I just love how adventurous you guys are.  That hike looked awesome.  The views were remarkable.  I just need someone I can follow around who can take me to all the cool locations you go to.  And I couldn't imagine driving that road to Yosemite.  Yikes.  I hate it when we drive through the mountains when we go to Florida and they are nothing like those you drove.  At least you weren't doing 70 plus mph!  lol  

And I love that bar you went to.  What a fun time.   Looks like it was full of personality.  

Hey - you know, five-six drinks, full-size, in a 1/2 hour.  That is only for us pros!    Man that was fun but lots of drinks.

Looking forward to seeing Yosemite from your view.


----------



## OurDogCisco

I'm all caught up.  That fire was so sad.  All because someone didn't put out their fire.  It was a hunter so they were able to trace it back to him based on his permit.  I thought that was amazing.  Anyways, we went to Yosemite two weeks ago to see it in the winter.  Beautiful but cold.  We stayed in the lodge at Yosemite falls.  We froze as the insulation isn't the best. I can't wait to read about your Yosemite portion.  P.s. We only live two and 1/2 hours away so we go as often as we can squeeze it in.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> We were starting at the Eagle's point end of the trail, and the views were spectacular! The hike also had some edge-of-the-cliff stuff that my men seem to love-



Sounds awesome! 



podsnel said:


> Everyone enjoyed this hike- we definitely recommend!



Is that because you didn't have to ride bikes?



podsnel said:


> Such a gorgeous city! I can't wait to see Vancouver this summer before our Alaska cruise- that looks incredibly beautiful as well and I am anxious to see how they compare.



 




podsnel said:


> After not too long on the drive east, we stopped for a bite at red Robin- yummmm...



Great, now that song is stuck in my head. 



podsnel said:


> "He is a loathesome, offensive brute. Yet I can't look away."



 *+1*



podsnel said:


> Plus, there's a picture of Kramer on the wall!








podsnel said:


> Mainly, I wanted to avoid the section called "Old Priest Grade".  Trust me, the new and improved Priest Grade is hairy enough!!  There were actually signs telling you to turn off your A/C- this road is FAMOUS for people overheating and getting stranded.



  Wow, the pictures look like it's a pretty serious climb.  And we all know the camera tends to flatten the image!



podsnel said:


> Across the street, we were happy to see the Iron Door Saloon-



This looks like my kinda town!



podsnel said:


> I swear, it was the day BEFORE we arrived- just like Kauai- we are not the common denominator in any of these events-



Uh huh.  You can deny it all you want, but where there's smoke...



podsnel said:


> Anyway, when the boys' chicken was ready, we said thanks to that awesome guy at the bar and his very nice friends and went back to the Hotel- where the sky looked like THIS-



Gorgeous!



podsnel said:


> When we walked in with the to-go bag, the waitress from the restaurant came out and said she would be happy to set the boys up upstairs on the porch with their dinner. How nice is THAT? She also set them up with drinks- which she said were on her.



 Someone deserves a big tip!

Looking forward to Yosemite!


----------



## podsnel

G'sMaman said:


> Hi Ellen!!  Happy New Year!  Glad to hear that you had an incredible time on your cruise and made it home safely.  Ive been reading your terrific TR on my iPad so I havent posted much (hate typing on that screen, but dont love the two wireless keyboards I have for it either).    I know Ive said it a million times, but you really do such a wonderful job on your TR and all the planning that you do.  Anyway, I just have to share that your TR came in very handy recently!  We had my 19 year old nephew from Ohio visiting us and I was at a loss as to what to do with him.     It was a very last minute trip so I was really scrambling.  Then I remembered your Segway tour of Golden Gate Park.  BTW - Your tip regarding the Goldstar 50% off discount was the best!  Id never heard of them before and generally dont like the Groupon type discounts (way too many restrictions).  Goldstar has the discounts without the hassles.  In fact, I use them now all the time for shows like the SF ballet, the theatre and Disney on Ice.  I cant believe I was paying full price all these years.  But, I digress . . .  Back to the Segway.  I would never have thought of doing that in a million years, but it was so much fun.  Such a neat way to see the park as well!  We all had a great time!  It will definitely be on our list of things to do when we have friends in town.
> 
> *Hi Tricia!   Happy New Year to you, too!   I TOTALLY get the ipad thing- that's what I always read on at night before bed, and I absolutely despise replying on it- just a huge hassle, and on the DIS app you can't put smilies in either which I find irritating since I am, of course, a BIG fan of the smilies!   SO SO SO happy I was able to help YOU, who has given ME so much this past year!  I don't like restrictive discounts either, so I think that Segway one is great- and I am so happy you enjoyed your tour!  Did you have a funny guide?  I think they do an excellent job over there, and it truly is SUCH a beautiful park.   *
> 
> Your tour guide in the city also sounded wonderful.  Taking you to the Filbert steps?!  Now, that really is off the beaten track.  I love it up there.  If you get the chance, you must rent the Wild Parrots of Telegraph Hill.  It is a sweet little documentary about the wild parrots that live there and a man who helps to take care of them.  Doesnt sound that interesting, but it really was a great movie.
> 
> *I would find the Wild Parrots movie  FASCINATING- I love that kind of stuff- thanks for ANOTHER great bit of advice!  It is a very unique place to live , up there on those steps. Really cool to see, I am glad we went.*
> 
> I also had to comment on your bike ride.  It reminded me of when I first started dating my husband and we used to do quite a bit of cycling over the Golden Gate bridge.  Remember that road up to Muir Woods?  Well, one day he took me up that looong, winding road  and I thought I would kill him when we got done (if I didnt die of a heart attack first).  Well, we made it up and back down and had an amazing day.  He had more confidence in me than I did and took such good care of me on the mountain that I knew he was the one for me.   Shortly after that I did my first century ride - all 100 miles!  And the best part is that we have been happily married ever since.
> 
> *So YOU are like THOSE people we saw riding bikes to Muir Woods???? I BOW to your thighs- they must be mighty powerful!   Seriously- even Pods was impressed that there were so many bikers tackling those hills, but never for a second believed it was something he was capable of- I will have to tell him my very generous girlfriend from SF can do it- he will be in AWE! 100 miles??? I bow again!   Where did you do that?  I think 20 is my limit- but then I have never gone further than that, so maybe it could be more- however, I am fairly certain I will never find out, lol! *
> 
> Cant wait to read about the rest of your fabulous trip!



*So glad you posted- it is always nice to chat with you!*



franandaj said:


> I'm sorry you got out voted on the Cliff House.  It would have been a fabulous meal.  We've eaten there and I can highly recommend it!
> 
> *Yea- that's what i figured! But I think the porchetta sandwich was still a factor in the decision.  Do you think it would have been better than Red Robin where we ended up?  *
> 
> The B&B looks great.  I have to figure out how to get us to stay there and how to work it into a trip!



*You do! It's so sweet and cozy!  I actually have a friend who is going there this summer because of us- it really is a nice choice.*



Beth D said:


> Welcome back EL!
> 
> *Thanks Beth!*
> 
> Great posts!  I was worried when I heard about the fire and knew you were heading that way. That drive looks intense, but I think I would have liked it!  It's too bad Kara had a tough time of it.  We once had to drive from Detroit to Windsor Canada, and one person in the car feared bridges, and another was scared of tunnels!   One had to suffer going over, and the other had to suffer coming back!
> 
> *Well, THAT sounds like fun....  It really was fine, we just went 20 mph as was posted- it really was beautiful there.*
> 
> No, never too many pictures, especially when they are as stellar as the ones you are taking!  That fella at the bar sounds like a trip!
> 
> *Thanks for saying so- I do cut back from what i actually have, but STILL it is a LOT!  And the guy at the bar was DEF a trip- thoroughly enjoyed him, even though his wife and friends apologized for him talking too much- but I liked it!*
> 
> I about choked when I saw the pic from your NYE cruise.  Cant wait to read that TR!
> 
> *We had a BLAST- just starting to upload pics to PB....*
> 
> Stuck in Columbus OH, You were only about 2 hours away!  Unfortunately that airport is so small that I'm sure it's not fun.  At least when I got delayed in TX in November, I was in Houston Bush Int'l.  Lots of shopping and people watching to do!



*We were stuck in Newark, NJ on the way to Columbus- spent very little time in the Columbus Airport.  Actually, when we finally landed, everything was closed- but our return home on Monday morning was without issue- we landed at EWR at 7:50 am- very tired!*


----------



## scottny

The hike looks like so much fun and what a gorgeous area. Too bad no sit down meal. 
Ooh! Red Robin, YUM!. I have never eaten at one so really I dont know.
I would hate to drive with no A.C.
The hotel is cute from the outside. The room is cute too.
The bar looked nice and to get town stories could be fun.
Gorgeous sky.
Nice waitress but even better drink. The margarita looked good.
Great updates and pics.


----------



## G'sMaman

Your posts always give me a good laugh.  Our Segway guide was terrific.  At the start of the ride she pointed out the highest spot in the park (which had me questioning her knowledge of the park because it definitely was not ) and then she clarified that she wasnt talking about geography.  

Sadly, my bike riding and running days are over now.  Those were the days BC (before child) and now I am lucky if I get out for a nice long walk.   DD just turned 6 and we only have one child so my excuses are pretty lame.   This is the century ride we did:  http://www.fallcentury.org/fall-century-102-mile-ride.html  Such a beautiful place and a great experience overall.  You might consider doing a half century or metric century (62 miles) one day.  It is definitely a great way to see some beautiful parts of the country. 

I see youre going to Alaska!   We did that cruise a couple of summers ago when Disney first announced it and had a blast.  Not sure how much time you have to check out the surrounding areas, but Victoria is one of my favorites!  Butchart Gardens is gorgeous!  Vancouver is a great city as well.  Ive been to Vancouver a number of times, but I am so looking forward to your TR so I can find out what Ive been missing all these years.


----------



## englishrose47

Hi Ellen just checking in and keeping up!!!!


----------



## rentayenta

Whew, finally caught up.  Excellent update. 

You're doing Alaska in the summer and then another cruise in October? Someone tell me what I am doing wrong?  How amazing. I'll be on board for both reports and please PM me when you start this past NYE cruise report. 

I like the car togetherness time too. As the kids grow up they are much more fun to travel with. They can be a part of conversation instead of me just opening juice boxes and getting snacks. 

The hotel looks perfect! Love pinch sunset. We saw a very similar one, also due to fire, on our way to Disneyland in December. I posted pics in my report. (Not a shameless plus).

Can't wait to read about your time in Yosemite.


----------



## Linda67

Ooh, just found this TR and can't wait to get stuck in 
I've just read day one - looks like you had a wonderful first day in SF!
Anyway, just saying 'hello' and now I am off to read the rest 

ETA - just read the whole thread!
What a great time you had in SF, I love the look of the hotel you stayed it and it seems like a great location


----------



## podsnel

Hi everyone! I am on my way to Mexico with my girlies for a few days woohooooo! Linda67- can't wait to meet you on our cruise!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linda67

podsnel said:


> Hi everyone! I am on my way to Mexico with my girlies for a few days woohooooo! Linda67- can't wait to meet you on our cruise!!!!!!!!!



Likewise !


----------



## Pluplo and The Duck

Loving the trip report


----------



## pillow

Clean out your PM box . . . tried to respond to your PM but your inbox is full!  There is a fabulous Alaska TR out there that had me reading all afternoon.  Will see if I can find it and forward.  Cheers!

Jodie


----------



## pillow

Podsnell . . . here you go - great TR - happy reading!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3126122

Jodie


----------



## KristiMc

pillow said:


> Podsnell . . . here you go - great TR - happy reading!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3126122
> 
> Jodie



Hey Jodie!  Can you believe it's been almost a month since we were on the Fantasy.  We are planning on doing  Alaska in 2015.  I will have to read this report.  

Kristi


----------



## pillow

KristiMc said:


> Hey Jodie!  Can you believe it's been almost a month since we were on the Fantasy.  We are planning on doing  Alaska in 2015.  I will have to read this report.
> 
> Kristi



You are trying to go in June right?  I'm wishy washy - flip flopping between DCL and RCCL.  Leaning toward DCL.  The onboard booking agent told me dates would be released in March.  (un)patiently waiting . . .

Jodie


----------



## KristiMc

pillow said:


> You are trying to go in June right?  I'm wishy washy - flip flopping between DCL and RCCL.  Leaning toward DCL.  The onboard booking agent told me dates would be released in March.  (un)patiently waiting . . .
> 
> Jodie



Yes, I have a dummy booking ready to switch when they release the dates.  If they sail on Monday again like this year I am wanting to do June 8, 2015 with the hope that the earlier June cruises will be a little cheaper - I can at least hope that they are cheaper .


----------



## OhMari

Still here, just needed another nudge.

The sky was beautiful.


----------



## podsnel

Hi there! I have started my new TR about our recent AMAZING vacation over New Year's Eve on board the Fantasy- I hope you will join me!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3232662


----------



## englishrose47

I subbed Ellen!!!!!


----------



## podsnel

Linda67 said:


> Likewise !



*We will have to spend some time together in the Ditch, too...just sayin'....
*


Pluplo and The Duck said:


> Loving the trip report



*Thank you!!! I am coming back to update- I know I have been away a while, but January was vacation packed!*



pillow said:


> Clean out your PM box . . . tried to respond to your PM but your inbox is full!  There is a fabulous Alaska TR out there that had me reading all afternoon.  Will see if I can find it and forward.  Cheers!
> 
> Jodie



*OOPS!!!! Done!!*



pillow said:


> Podsnell . . . here you go - great TR - happy reading!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3126122
> 
> Jodie



*Thanks Jodie! LOL- it is a great one, I already read it and a few others before our cruise!  It was what I was doing at home when I should have been updating THIS!*



KristiMc said:


> Hey Jodie!  Can you believe it's been almost a month since we were on the Fantasy.  We are planning on doing  Alaska in 2015.  I will have to read this report.
> 
> Kristi



*Look for the one by Zweihund, too- it is not finished yet, but they went early in the season, too- and she is my favorite TR writer- or one of them- just love her!  She has not finished, but anyway...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2991753

Here's a few more....one from our lovely friend, Cynthia-

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2768852

And another lovely friend, Roni's TR-

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=45475855#post45475855

A Sept TR-

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3177375

August-

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3168280



Alaska Excursions-

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2723087


These TRs are the reason why I was wondering what night Toy Story was on the Fantasy, lol! I was so confused between the two cruises!!
*



pillow said:


> You are trying to go in June right?  I'm wishy washy - flip flopping between DCL and RCCL.  Leaning toward DCL.  The onboard booking agent told me dates would be released in March.  (un)patiently waiting . . .
> 
> Jodie



*COME ON MARCH!!!!!!*



KristiMc said:


> Yes, I have a dummy booking ready to switch when they release the dates.  If they sail on Monday again like this year I am wanting to do June 8, 2015 with the hope that the earlier June cruises will be a little cheaper - I can at least hope that they are cheaper .



*I think they usually are cheaper earlier- good luck!*



OhMari said:


> Still here, just needed another nudge.
> 
> The sky was beautiful.



*LOL, Marisa, you are always welcomed back! *


----------



## podsnel

englishrose47 said:


> I subbed Ellen!!!!!



*Thanks Rosie!!!*


----------



## jenseib

Ellen I need you to get all the DL stuff up NOW...well at least in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## podsnel

jenseib said:


> Ellen I need you to get all the DL stuff up NOW...well at least in the next 2 weeks.



Ummm......okay......that could happen..


----------



## jenseib

podsnel said:


> Ummm......okay......that could happen..



Well sure it can!!!   I do it all the time.


----------



## Linda67

podsnel said:


> *We will have to spend some time together in the Ditch, too...just sayin'....
> *



Ha! I have been know to indulge in the odd Marg


----------



## podsnel

So my computer just deleted an entire update...GRRRRRRR.... to begin again....

We were up at a decent hour, largely due to our EXTREME excitement about going to YOSEMITE! First, a quick brekkie downstairs-













Which was fine and fast, but a tad disappointing considering how creative the food had been the night before. But... there would be other breakfasts to NOT disappoint on this trip, so, no worries! One last look around...





A chunk of the original wall they discovered while restoring the place-













I loved this- it was behind the front desk-













On the way into the park, we realized that we should probably get gas (it is not sold in the park) and I also wanted to double check our dinner reservation at the Ahwahnee. WHICH...I would need a (GASP!) payphone for.  We stopped-





I didn't realize forest roaming cows were a part of the deal-





Yippee! We were entering at the Big Oak Flat entrance.









Being our first trip to Yosemite, we really had no idea what to expect- I mean, we knew it was going to be beautiful.  But let me just say, there is NO way to be prepared for the glorious and majestic jaw-dropping beauty of Yosemite. There is a very good reason why John Muir chose to live there, and why Ansel Adams chose to take sooooo many photos there. It is mind-blowing.





Even with sun glare and smoke from the fire. Ultimately, we were heading to the Valley floor, to check in at the Ahwahnee and leave our car- we would use the free park shuttle for transportation.  But going there, there were alot of places to stop on the way....













Even the boys put away the phone games to look around- it was spectacular!









We were the only people here, it was silent and beautifully peaceful-





A little further down the road, and we were treated to our first BIG site- El Capitan, a 3000 foot, 100 million year old little piece of rock, mostly granite.













Cont'd next post-


----------



## mckryan

Yosemite = gorgeous!!


----------



## podsnel

There were busloads of tourists here.





 But the deer did not seem to mind-









Just across the street was the short trail to Bridal Veil Fall-





So we went to have a look- 





All the rocks- the small ones, the big ones, the giant ones- all dropped off by a glacier a million years before-





At the fall, the climbers did their most favorite thing...









So, the way these falls around here work...a few always have flow- even if it's not much, like this one, all the time.  The water flows strongest in the spring, then decreases throughout the summer.  So in mid-August, we were feeling pretty lucky to see any kind of a waterfall at all, because by then so many have already dried up.

I wonder if they will ever come back?





Finally!





My happy boy-









Back through the forest-









A little further down the road, we pulled off to explore some more-













There was no one here either- just us





And the friendly ducks who swam over to welcome us-









Nature is GOOD!













Off to upload more pics! See ya soon!


----------



## podsnel

Back to the car, toes in the FREEEEEEEZZZZZING cold water on the way...





We made one more stop before the hotel- that was at Cook's Meadow.  I mentioned this was a great place for a bike ride and that we could do that later- Timmy then informed me that he would NOT bike ride AGAIN. 

I sure hope that changes in our future!!













I mean, it's just ridiculous, right? How gorgeous it is?













Yep- I try to stop them, but there's no point.  





Bunch of freakin monkeys-













I mean seriously.

















Next we checked in at The Ahwahnee Hotel. We would have 2 nights here...2 VERY EXPENSIVE nights. But here's the thing- the Ahwahnee is a National Landmark.  It is considered the flagship of all National Park Hotels.  It is in a prime and beautiful location in Yosemite Valley, steps away from everything (or most things) a first time visitor wants to experience. And...it has air conditioning. Sorry, but when it's 100 degrees in the Valley in August- I need me some AC. So...we sucked it up, and paid the sizeable tab to stay in one of our country's most special and historic places.

Yes, it is old.  But we all thought it was awesome. I even took a tour of it the second day just to learn about it. Some pics from check in, before we went outside on the bar patio for lunch-













The bar area does not take reservations, it is first come, first served. We waited maybe 10 minutes for a table outside-





Just awful here, isn't it?





I enjoyed lunch- a Chicken Waldorf Salad Croissant with Cashews, green apples, raisins, red onions and fruit salad, $16.50





Pods had Hot Pastrami and Swiss on a Brioche roll with sweet and sour onion relish and whole grain mustard  $16.50





Tyler had Roast Beef an cheddar cheese on whole wheat $16.50





Young Tim had a hot diggity dog off the kids menu for $7





Best lunch ever? Hardly- but it was fine. And the view WAS one of the best ever, so it's all good!

Cont'd next post


----------



## scottny

I love the cash register. 

The pics look beautiful. I should try to go one day. 

The lodge looks really nice.


----------



## podsnel

Another walk around,

























And we hopped on the shuttle to stop at the Museum.  They had this great map and the ranger was there with a pointer showing people exactly where to go-





Lots to learn here (or not- you can see Tyler showing off exactly how much my kids do not care for museums)





Timmy meeting John Muir again0





Seems john Muir is a lot shorter in Yosemite than he is in Muir Woods.  They definitely preferred outside the museum to inside the museum. Can't blame them-





Half Dome is really something, too!  This guy was just walking around Yosemite Village...





We decided to go on another easy hike- truth be told, we were being very mellow today because tomorrow we were planning to do the Mist trail, and that would be a lot more strenuous.  So we took the walk to Mirror Lake- the August, dried up version, of course...not really a lake and certainly not a mirror at this time of year.









Of course...





Monkey boy-













Eventually, you come out here-













And then the sky looks like this and you hear thunder,





And decide Oh Crap, we'd better go back because I do NOT want to get stuck out here in a thunder storm...

But then you pass by this-





And if you were like us, you would think this was some sacred thing for the Native American tribe in the area- and if you thought that, you would be WRONG, it is in fact just the opposite, something completely undesireable that should be knocked down (as I learned from a lovely woman the next day who was weaving things in the village).  The cairns are meant to mark hiking trails- all together like this, they are just creepy.









This hike is right behind the hotel, so we were back in time for tea and cookies. THAT and our incredible dining experience in the Ahwahnee Dining Room when I come back again!


----------



## melk

Your pictures are beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.  This is my dream trip, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Beth D

Great pics!  With lunch prices like that, I can't imagine how much the hotel room actually was!

Glad you're back!


----------



## JKSWonder

Yosemite....it looks like heaven.


----------



## ejud

podsnel said:


> Another walk around,



When I sat on that rock in '75, I was surrounded by lake.

And woke in my sleeping bag at 3 am that night in those trees off to the left to a large bear in the tree over my head batting my backpack...



Jud


----------



## franandaj

You've just convinced me that I need to schedule a trip to Yosemite in June or July in the next couple years!

Absolutely stunning!

I'm not sure we could afford more than two nights in that hotel either!


----------



## KristiMc

Wow - beautiful pictures.  I also have added Yosemite to my vacation to-do list.


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Yosemite reminds me of Yellowstone Park, although if you put your toes in the water there poor toes might get cooked!


----------



## jenseib

Oh my word!  That scenery is so stunning.  I would go crazy taking pictures too. You are making me want to go there so badly!!!!!!


----------



## jedijill

Gorgeous!  I haven't been to Yosemite for 20 years and I need to go back.

Jill in CO


----------



## podsnel

jenseib said:


> Well sure it can!!!   I do it all the time.



*Clearly I am challenged! I will do my best- the DL portion of the trip was incredible- I really loved it there, wish I were going back with you!*



Linda67 said:


> Ha! I have been know to indulge in the odd Marg



*Gee, me too! Imagine that!*



mckryan said:


> Yosemite = gorgeous!!



*It really is- the pictures don't even come close to doing it justice! *



scottny said:


> I love the cash register.
> 
> *I thought it was beautiful!  And very different from antiques we have on the east coast.*
> 
> The pics look beautiful. I should try to go one day.
> 
> *Definitely- try to go in May or June!*
> 
> The lodge looks really nice.



*It was! Stunning!*



melk said:


> Your pictures are beautiful, beautiful, beautiful.  This is my dream trip, thanks for sharing.



*You are very welcome, I am sorry it has taken me so long to do it- but I am really enjoying looking at these photos, too!  I hope you do get to go- it is a place that makes you feel at peace and in awe through and through-*


----------



## dvc4life

Absolutely stunning Ellen.


----------



## podsnel

Beth D said:


> Great pics!  With lunch prices like that, I can't imagine how much the hotel room actually was!
> 
> Glad you're back!



*The hotel is extra expensive in high season, which is what we were at the tail end of- all summer (especially weekends) the park is PACKED, and rooms (even at the Ahwahnee) are booked 12 months and a day in advance.  It would still be expensive at other times, but can be as much as half of what we paid-

And very glad to be back, thanks!*



JKSWonder said:


> Yosemite....it looks like heaven.



*It is truly gorgeous and awe inspiring.*



ejud said:


> When I sat on that rock in '75, I was surrounded by lake.
> 
> And woke in my sleeping bag at 3 am that night in those trees off to the left to a large bear in the tree over my head batting my backpack...
> 
> 
> 
> Jud



*THAT IS SO COOL!!!!!  Did you get your backpack back?  And what was in it?*



franandaj said:


> You've just convinced me that I need to schedule a trip to Yosemite in June or July in the next couple years!
> 
> *Yes definitely, especially now that you know where it is, lol. *
> 
> Absolutely stunning!
> 
> *Completely.  They have a lot of tram tours that you both would enjoy, I am sure.  *
> 
> I'm not sure we could afford more than two nights in that hotel either!



*Don't go in August- we have no choice, the boys have baseball until then.  If I ever go back, it will be in the spring when the rates are cheaper, the waterfalls are raging and the crowds are much, much less! Even July will be expensive and crowded- back it up a month or two-*



KristiMc said:


> Wow - beautiful pictures.  I also have added Yosemite to my vacation to-do list.



*Oh yea- you do need to go- such a memorable family adventure!*



Wicket's Mom said:


> Yosemite reminds me of Yellowstone Park, although if you put your toes in the water there poor toes might get cooked!



*Yellowstone is probably the most rugged of our National Parks, right?  I always am seeing documentaries about it that it's a really hostile environment that could blow at any minute- it is fascinating, and is on my list of must-dos.  In fact, it is probably the next Nat'l park I would like to visit-*


----------



## podsnel

jenseib said:


> Oh my word!  That scenery is so stunning.  I would go crazy taking pictures too. You are making me want to go there so badly!!!!!!



*You should go! I bet Skip would LOVE this vacation!*



jedijill said:


> Gorgeous!  I haven't been to Yosemite for 20 years and I need to go back.
> 
> Jill in CO



*So many vacations....so little time....*



dvc4life said:


> Absolutely stunning Ellen.



*Thanks, Chris- I was thinking I should play with the photos to make them perfect- but really don't have time, so, here it is as is!   Have you been there?*


----------



## englishrose47

Wonderful Updates !! The views were breathtaking !!! I do believe P  has a trip there .....mmmm Carol !!!! The Hotel looked Charming ,your lunch looked good if a little pricey!!! Looing forward to the next update


----------



## ejud

podsnel said:


> *THAT IS SO COOL!!!!!  Did you get your backpack back?  And what was in it?*



Being the story of the Bear and the Backpack...

From my woodcarving autobiography, _Pursuing Art in American Woodcarving_:

Back in June of 1975, my thumb and I were heading north from Los Angeles, California, with the idea of going to San Francisco. After several rides of short duration, a small violet Toyota eased to a stop just past me. I trotted to the passenger door while removing my backpack and congratulating my thumb, for I knew this was a long ride. The car was packed literally to the roof. I thanked the driver for stopping and told him, My name is Jud

My name is Jeff, he replied.

We shook hands and settled into conversation and the ride. He told me he was going to San Francisco.

I responded that Frisco was also my destination.

Nah, don't call it Frisco, the natives hate that: it's The City.

Ya, I'm going to The City, I quickly corrected myself, somewhat abashed that my knowledge didn't include that tidbit so much for fourth grade geography.

The ride went on, and so did the beers we downed. We got talking about places we'd been and discovered neither of us had been to Yosemite. Feeling a bit free-er with the beer in us, all of a sudden, we changed course and headed for Yosemite National Park.

Several hundred miles later we were traveling through fast, steep mountain roads, cutting their path through packed forests. Walls of green and brown and red guided the black tar trail to the entry gate of Yosemite. From there, a few more narrow twisting miles, and we were at the valley- that small area most consider the park, although Yosemite Park, proper, extends for many miles in every direction.

The valley was white with tents. The available space was covered with canvas- it was unbelievable. Where 10 minutes ago we had seemed lost from civilization, alone in a green world of tree and rock and animal, now we were among members of an overcrowded city with screaming children who'd rather watch TV, fathers who'd rather their wives were cooking with gas, and dogs who'd rather they were back in the city with room to run!

Jeff and I agreed this was not quite what he had in mind and went tromping off to find something better. Ah! Our spirits lifted. There! In the clearing What? Nothing, just a clearing!

We crossed the Merced River, I, dipping my walking stick into the racing waters. (This is a 6- foot hickory staff, two sections, into which I carve a symbol representing the places I visit. ... It is topped with a foursided head in Birdseye Maple. I also dip it ceremoniously into various rivers, thus)

A third member, Mike, had joined our party, and we found a suitable space, ate supper, talked and prepared for sleep. This included tying our packs up in a tree. This is to prevent the bears from not so neatly opening the packs and eating what's inside.

We slept the sleep of the weary, to coin a phrase (here's your change). There's nothing quite like Mother Nature's bedroom- the mattress, firm rolling ground, would you like your feet up?; the walls, beautiful tall trees swaying in the refreshing breeze off the river; the ceiling, a black sky alive with shimmering diamonds of light and the Moon! The rush of the river soon lulled us to sleep.

Klang! Bang! Kling! Rattle, rattle what's going on? I awoke to find my partners up and banging away on the pots and pans.

Are you guys nuts? It's 3 a.m.

Then I followed their eyes Directly over us, hanging in the tree, playing badminton with our packs, was a huge black mass of fur, otherwise known as a bear! Quickly I pulled out my flashlight and threateningly aimed it at the creature and turned it on. Unfortunately, it didn't appear as threatening to him as I thought it would. But it had become bored with the packs and backed down the tree. On the ground the visitor began circling us, possibly trying to decide which of us was fit to eat.

Apparently we didn't look or smell too good and the bear turned and moseyed off. The rest of the night was uneventful.

When daylight came we climbed among the rocks, and there's some big rocks- two of them stick up for a mile above the trees! We toured the valley in the shuttle bus (double-decker) and saw El Capitan and Half Dome; saw them again reflected in Mirror Lake framed by red barked pines; saw a waterfall that was just a tiny white line way up there on the side of that cliff, and saw Yosemite Falls which was more like a wide river running up and down. The spray from it could soak a bystander 50 feet away. Incredible!



Jud


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Ellen if you haven't been to Yellowstone, you really must go there. It looks similar to Yosemite, same big waterfall & trees. But, there are elk, bison, antelopes & bears among the animals roaming. The boiling pools of water are out of this world. It is crazy beautiful there.

Another must see is the Grand Canyon. That really blew me away, nothing like it. The lodge there is much like the lodge at Yosemite, beautiful place.

I'm really enjoying this TR, especially the sights of San Francisco.


----------



## MEK

Wow - some of your photos are so beautiful they look almost surreal!  Now I have to go to Yosemite!  Officially on the bucket list.  

That hotel looks gorgeous.  The price for your sammie - not so much, but whatcha gonna do!  

More, more, more!


----------



## CRdisMom

those photos are great!  It makes me even more pumped about Yellowstone this summer.  You are right the national park hotels book out at the 12 month window.  And I mean AT the 12 month window, not plus 1 day but dead on.  I was lucky to get my ressies for this summer.  love love love the adventures you take


----------



## dvc4life

I have never been to California.  Furthest west I have been is Colorado.  But your pictures are excellent.  Hope to get out that way someday.


----------



## jedijill

Yellowstone is amazing!  My grandfather worked in Yellowstone during the Depression in the CC Corps so it has a special place in my family's hearts.  My first trip was to Yellowstone when I was 6 months old.  

Jill in CO


----------



## Wicket's Mom

My dad worked the CCCs in Montana at the Lewis & Clark caverns building picnic shelters


----------



## jedijill

Wicket's Mom said:


> My dad worked the CCCs in Montana at the Lewis & Clark caverns building picnic shelters



Very cool!

Jill in CO


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Wow! Beautiful pics!  Looks like the boys are up to their usual exploring and climbing!   Nice pics of the lodge.  Looks like our Crater Lake Lodge, but the outside reminds me of ...WL or CG or even SOG.  I wonder why?


----------



## ngchiro

Nice trip


----------



## rentayenta

Love the photo of you on the bridge. Absolutely adorable.


----------



## podsnel

englishrose47 said:


> Wonderful Updates !! The views were breathtaking !!! I do believe P  has a trip there .....mmmm Carol !!!! The Hotel looked Charming ,your lunch looked good if a little pricey!!! Looing forward to the next update



It really is such a glorious park, Rosie- absolutely awe-inspiring!  If you do end up going with your clients, try to make it a May trip- I think it would be even MORE spectacular then, and much, much less crowded.



ejud said:


> Being the story of the Bear and the Backpack...
> 
> From my woodcarving autobiography, _Pursuing Art in American Woodcarving_:
> 
> Back in June of 1975, my thumb and I were heading north from Los Angeles, California, with the idea of going to San Francisco. After several rides of short duration, a small violet Toyota eased to a stop just past me. I trotted to the passenger door while removing my backpack and congratulating my thumb, for I knew this was a long ride. The car was packed literally to the roof. I thanked the driver for stopping and told him, My name is Jud
> 
> My name is Jeff, he replied.
> 
> We shook hands and settled into conversation and the ride. He told me he was going to San Francisco.
> 
> I responded that Frisco was also my destination.
> 
> Nah, don't call it Frisco, the natives hate that: it's The City.
> 
> Ya, I'm going to The City, I quickly corrected myself, somewhat abashed that my knowledge didn't include that tidbit so much for fourth grade geography.
> 
> The ride went on, and so did the beers we downed. We got talking about places we'd been and discovered neither of us had been to Yosemite. Feeling a bit free-er with the beer in us, all of a sudden, we changed course and headed for Yosemite National Park.
> 
> Several hundred miles later we were traveling through fast, steep mountain roads, cutting their path through packed forests. Walls of green and brown and red guided the black tar trail to the entry gate of Yosemite. From there, a few more narrow twisting miles, and we were at the valley- that small area most consider the park, although Yosemite Park, proper, extends for many miles in every direction.
> 
> The valley was white with tents. The available space was covered with canvas- it was unbelievable. Where 10 minutes ago we had seemed lost from civilization, alone in a green world of tree and rock and animal, now we were among members of an overcrowded city with screaming children who'd rather watch TV, fathers who'd rather their wives were cooking with gas, and dogs who'd rather they were back in the city with room to run!
> 
> Jeff and I agreed this was not quite what he had in mind and went tromping off to find something better. Ah! Our spirits lifted. There! In the clearing What? Nothing, just a clearing!
> 
> We crossed the Merced River, I, dipping my walking stick into the racing waters. (This is a 6- foot hickory staff, two sections, into which I carve a symbol representing the places I visit. ... It is topped with a foursided head in Birdseye Maple. I also dip it ceremoniously into various rivers, thus)
> 
> A third member, Mike, had joined our party, and we found a suitable space, ate supper, talked and prepared for sleep. This included tying our packs up in a tree. This is to prevent the bears from not so neatly opening the packs and eating what's inside.
> 
> We slept the sleep of the weary, to coin a phrase (here's your change). There's nothing quite like Mother Nature's bedroom- the mattress, firm rolling ground, would you like your feet up?; the walls, beautiful tall trees swaying in the refreshing breeze off the river; the ceiling, a black sky alive with shimmering diamonds of light and the Moon! The rush of the river soon lulled us to sleep.
> 
> Klang! Bang! Kling! Rattle, rattle what's going on? I awoke to find my partners up and banging away on the pots and pans.
> 
> Are you guys nuts? It's 3 a.m.
> 
> Then I followed their eyes Directly over us, hanging in the tree, playing badminton with our packs, was a huge black mass of fur, otherwise known as a bear! Quickly I pulled out my flashlight and threateningly aimed it at the creature and turned it on. Unfortunately, it didn't appear as threatening to him as I thought it would. But it had become bored with the packs and backed down the tree. On the ground the visitor began circling us, possibly trying to decide which of us was fit to eat.
> 
> Apparently we didn't look or smell too good and the bear turned and moseyed off. The rest of the night was uneventful.
> 
> When daylight came we climbed among the rocks, and there's some big rocks- two of them stick up for a mile above the trees! We toured the valley in the shuttle bus (double-decker) and saw El Capitan and Half Dome; saw them again reflected in Mirror Lake framed by red barked pines; saw a waterfall that was just a tiny white line way up there on the side of that cliff, and saw Yosemite Falls which was more like a wide river running up and down. The spray from it could soak a bystander 50 feet away. Incredible!
> 
> 
> 
> Jud



What an AMAZING story!! I really do hope I get to see that lake looking like that one day- rather than just walking on its sandy bottom!  And I have heard that fall soaks everyone- hence the Mist trail, right? 

Fascinating that you have published books, by the way!


----------



## podsnel

Wicket's Mom said:


> Ellen if you haven't been to Yellowstone, you really must go there. It looks similar to Yosemite, same big waterfall & trees. But, there are elk, bison, antelopes & bears among the animals roaming. The boiling pools of water are out of this world. It is crazy beautiful there.
> 
> It DOES sound and look incredible- Yellowstone is definitely on our bucket list!  Would love to see the wildlife, especially the bison.
> 
> Another must see is the Grand Canyon. That really blew me away, nothing like it. The lodge there is much like the lodge at Yosemite, beautiful place.
> 
> Also on our bucket list- we have not been because we need to visit NOT in August, I think!  My friend Joan stayed in that lodge- El Tovar, right?  I remember she was SO excited when she got it!
> 
> I'm really enjoying this TR, especially the sights of San Francisco.



Thanks! Happy to share!



MEK said:


> Wow - some of your photos are so beautiful they look almost surreal!  Now I have to go to Yosemite!  Officially on the bucket list.
> 
> YOU would be an absolute photography ANIMAL there! One of the things I really wanted to do, but did not because it just didn't work timing wise, was to go on a photography walk with the Ansel Adams gallery.  I am sure YOU would HATE that!
> 
> That hotel looks gorgeous.  The price for your sammie - not so much, but whatcha gonna do!
> 
> More, more, more!



The price for everything there was ridiculous- even when we ate at the cafeteria type places (and it was really bad).  At least when we paid slightly more of a ridiculous price the food was edible!



CRdisMom said:


> those photos are great!  It makes me even more pumped about Yellowstone this summer.  You are right the national park hotels book out at the 12 month window.  And I mean AT the 12 month window, not plus 1 day but dead on.  I was lucky to get my ressies for this summer.  love love love the adventures you take



That is going to be incredible! Can't wait to hear about it!  I actually booked these nights at 11 months- because I changed everything when I found out we were planning to be in DLR during D23 (hence- wouldn't be able to use our points).  But I think it was ok because we were past the very height of summer vacations.



dvc4life said:


> I have never been to California.  Furthest west I have been is Colorado.  But your pictures are excellent.  Hope to get out that way someday.



Well, I have never been to Colorado.  So we are EVEN.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

All caught up! (Finally)

Yosemite just looks stunning.  There's no other word for it.  I can't wait to see it someday.  A bucket-list destination for sure.

I'd love to stay at Ahwanee (or however you spell it), too.  Don't know if the budget will allow, but you know I'm a sucker for those Wilderness Lodge-type places!


----------



## Linda67

Gorgeous photos of Yosemite!
We had dinner at that hotel when we visited a couple of years ago - it must have been wonderful to actually stay there


----------



## podsnel

jedijill said:


> Yellowstone is amazing!  My grandfather worked in Yellowstone during the Depression in the CC Corps so it has a special place in my family's hearts.  My first trip was to Yellowstone when I was 6 months old.
> 
> Jill in CO



Very nice! How amazing you have such a connection to Yellowstone with your family!



Wicket's Mom said:


> My dad worked the CCCs in Montana at the Lewis & Clark caverns building picnic shelters



Another very cool connection!



jedijill said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Jill in CO



Yup!



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Wow! Beautiful pics!  Looks like the boys are up to their usual exploring and climbing!   Nice pics of the lodge.  Looks like our Crater Lake Lodge, but the outside reminds me of ...WL or CG or even SOG.  I wonder why?



I know, right?  



ngchiro said:


> Nice trip



Thanks! And thanks for joining in!



rentayenta said:


> Love the photo of you on the bridge. Absolutely adorable.



Thank you- It seemed appropriate-



Captain_Oblivious said:


> All caught up! (Finally)
> 
> Yosemite just looks stunning.  There's no other word for it.  I can't wait to see it someday.  A bucket-list destination for sure.
> 
> Well, I hope you are still doing TRs then, because THAT is a trip of your's I would definitely like to see-
> 
> I'd love to stay at Ahwanee (or however you spell it), too.  Don't know if the budget will allow, but you know I'm a sucker for those Wilderness Lodge-type places!



Yea- especially when you read up on the history of the hotel- it really was built to lure people with some cash into the parks so that the National Park system could be established.  MUCH less expensive (as in like half as much) to stay in during something other than the summer.



Linda67 said:


> Gorgeous photos of Yosemite!
> We had dinner at that hotel when we visited a couple of years ago - it must have been wonderful to actually stay there



It was- it really made the whole Yosemite experience complete for us.


----------



## podsnel

We arrived back at the Ahwahnee just in time for afternoon tea...





















So we all grabbed a cookie or two, then went to get our room key and have our luggage delivered...





This room was very large, I thought, with very high ceilings! What was especially good for our family with teen boys was this meant T&T could sleep in separate beds, since the couch was a pull out.













Does this bathroom remind you of anywhere else, lol?





The scene of the future crime...





Big closet-





Only SOME of the toiletries, there were full size ones additionally in the tub-





a new little friend!





What there is to see out the window-









Was this luxurious?  No. But it was unique, and it was rustic and nice, I thought (The Ahwahnee gets shot down alot of TA- mostly because you are paying Four Seasons prices and not getting Four Seasons luxury- but really?  This is an historic hotel in the middle of one of America's finest parks- a worthy trade for luxury, I think).  Some people's feet needed a BATH! YIKES!!





LOL, Merrells are not too good at keeping you clean, I guess!





The boys were going to get cleaned up, while Pods and I were going to go on one of the free Naturalist Stroll held each night at 5:00 on the back lawn.  (There were always lots of free ranger led activities to try at Yosemite all day long).  Tonight's walk was something like John Muir's Yosemite, so we were especially interested!  Here is a link to all the Yosemite guides on their website, so you can see what exactly is offered here year-round.http://www.nps.gov/yose/planyourvisit/guide.htm.

The Naturalist said this was his favorite walk to do, because John Muir was so incredibly influential in establishing the National Park system.  we started out at some trees, redwoods, just out back-





Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

Then we walked out to the Meadow, where John Muir lived....

















We walked some more...





This particular naturalist was a mountain climber, too, so he talked about climbing El Capitan etc. CRAZY talk! lol-





We saw some bikers go over this bridge- I was VERY jelly!





Then back to the Ahwahnee...









We thanked our guide, and went up to get ready for dinner in the Ahwahnee Dining room.  

If you are interested in learning more about John Muir and his influence in Yosemite, here is a link-

http://www.nps.gov/yose/historyculture/muir.htm


----------



## pillow

I am thoroughly enjoying your TRs - both this one and the New Years Fantasy TR.  Keep it coming!!

Jodie


----------



## ProudMommyof2

WOW! so incredibly beautiful!! I just love reading your TRs for the great insight and tips. May I ask a question? 

Trying to decide btw a trip much like this one vs Hawaii for summer 2015.  Which would you do first if you had the option? My big hesitation re: Hawaii is the flight. RI to Florida is the farthest my kids have flown. I am wondering if doing a west coast trip first is smarter?

Thanks for any insight and for taking the time to share your wonderful trips!
Pam


----------



## podsnel

pillow said:


> I am thoroughly enjoying your TRs - both this one and the New Years Fantasy TR.  Keep it coming!!
> 
> Jodie



Thanks Jodie!  I love writing them-love reliving the trips-really it's alot of fun writing TRs (must be- I would not have written so many if it weren't!).



ProudMommyof2 said:


> WOW! so incredibly beautiful!! I just love reading your TRs for the great insight and tips. May I ask a question?
> 
> Thank you and of course!
> 
> Trying to decide btw a trip much like this one vs Hawaii for summer 2015.  Which would you do first if you had the option? My big hesitation re: Hawaii is the flight. RI to Florida is the farthest my kids have flown. I am wondering if doing a west coast trip first is smarter?
> 
> Thanks for any insight and for taking the time to share your wonderful trips!
> Pam



Hawaii is hands down my favorite place on earth. When we went (the summer before this one) it was the furthest my kids had ever flown, too. Still is! But the flight was direct to HNL, it took 10 1/2 hours, and it REALLY was not bad at all- I guess when you are mentally prepared that you will be in the plane for the day you are more comfortable with it.  We were lucky enough to be able to use miles for that trip, but we did upgrade to Premium seats for extra $$- so we had lots of legroom, our own tv screens with tons of programming and loads of movies- it REALLY was better than I thought (and my kids would say the same). They played games on their phones, ate some food, watched some movies- really pretty much what they do all the time, except on an airplane instead of downstairs in the dungeon, lol!  They would also say they liked the Hawaii trip more than California. BOTH trips were great- but Hawaii is...Hawaii!  It is pure paradise. Especially Kauai- and Maui (which we went to on our honeymoon). If the flying thing is the only thing holding you back, I would just go for it- really not THAT much farther! 

I hope you will let me know what you decide! Clearly- we would do either vacation again- BOTH are EXCELLENT for families, I think.


----------



## englishrose47

The views are breathtaking !! Afternoon Tea as welll Oh my we are getting fancy !!!


----------



## RGirl

Well, with you flying off on multiple locations, it looks like I managed to forget to come in here and check for updates!    Thanks for checking in on my TR!

I love the hotel on the way to Yosemite - places like that are so fun.  It feels great to do something a little different from the usual city hotels.  

A PAY PHONE?????  

The Yosemite pictures are just amazing.  The lodge is beautiful too, and the room looks pretty huge.  Its so weird to me to be seeing these kinds of pics on the DIS - its so West, so home to me.   

OMG - the dirty feet pic!  You should have posted a warning or something!  

I gotta tell you - I am so impressed at how yall make the most of your vacation.  I cant believe all the different things you did (and Im sure will do in future updates).  Dont you ever get tired????


----------



## chattadisser

What an awesome update! I think the hotel looks wonderful...it's smack dab inside one of the most beautiful places on earth! I can't wait to take this trip when my girls are a little older. 

I like to think of the dirty feet picture as just an example of an active day!! I tell my girls, if you come home dirty then it means you've been having a good time.

Christine


----------



## eandesmom

I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Especially the feet.  We are Keen fans...I know the look of those feet well on hikes.  But they rock.

LOVE the bridge pictures, what a lovely drive in and I think it was worth every and any pennies to stay there.  Cute tea.

But I really love...

ranger duck.

So gorgeous, worth all that white knuckle driving for sure.  What an experience and kids old enough to remember!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

I'd so stay at Awanhee, love hotels like that. When in Williamsburg we stayed in the old buildings. For the price they weren't that posh, but to stay where Thomas Jeferson stayed when he attended William & Mary meant so much.

I would love to stay at the lodge at the Grand Canyon, but the wait is so far out.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

I love the "feel" of this place.  Maybe it reminds me of places I've been as a kid.  I know the Awahnee isn't glamorous, but I do love the kitchy oldtime feel.  Thanks for sharing.  Cool that you got to take a tour!


----------



## rentayenta

Jelly.  


Beautiful photos.  Dirty feet.  Lovely hotel. And I agree, you cannot beat the location.


----------



## pharmjenn

I just got caught up on the last 2 months of posts. I missed a lot. 
Reading that you stopped at Red Robin on the way out, I thought to myself, that is probably Pleasanton. Then the next photos of the pass over to Stockton  and I knew exactly where you were.
Can't wait to hear about your dinner. I have had the weekend brunch a few times, and it is incredible. Never stayed at the Ahwahnee though, we camped  or stayed offsite. How incredible.


----------



## dvc4life

That place looks amazing.  And one of the last photos reminded me of a Dirty Dancing type resort.  People sitting out on the lawn, wandering around, enjoying!  What fun.


----------



## Shazzasmd

Great report.  Makes me want to visit California, and stay at The Awahnee!


----------



## scottny

Gorgeous photos from your hike. 
The bathroom was very nice. 
YIKES! Those feet. LOL
The tour looked so nice. 
I am caught up again.


----------



## dizneeat

Hi Ellen!
All caught up here. Your TR brings back so many wonderful memories for us as we toured some of the NPs in the west in the 1990s.


----------



## pillow

I was tickled (my grandma's word) to learn recently that I could DOWNLOAD library books from my local library . . . FREE!!  Yippee.  I didn't even have to get out of my chair, and I could read all the Jack Reacher books I wanted, and I didn't even have to pay a download charge (I like free.  I am cheap).  Well . . . I downloaded my first book (yep - Jack Reacher series), and a few days later, I started enjoying reading about my favorite hunky character.  One day, I went logged on to my ipad to find that my book had been snatched away from me!  It was only a 1 week loan - boo.  Now I have to wait until the current reader is finished (I am on the waiting list) before I can finish my book.  Unfortunately, I am not a very patient person.

I'm telling you this cause I'd love it if you would HURRY IT UP, WOMAN!  I need something to read!!

Jodie


----------



## DWGal210

So, I thought I posted but I guess not.    I am getting caught up on your TR and LOVING IT so far!!  I will go back to read more but wanted to let you know I was here!!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> The scene of the future crime...







podsnel said:


> Was this luxurious?  No. But it was unique, and it was rustic and nice, I thought (The Ahwahnee gets shot down alot of TA- mostly because you are paying Four Seasons prices and not getting Four Seasons luxury- but really?  This is an historic hotel in the middle of one of America's finest parks- a worthy trade for luxury, I think).



Looks great to me.  But then again, I like rustic.



podsnel said:


> We saw some bikers go over this bridge- I was VERY jelly!



Mmmm...jelly.  

I bet you ran back to get Timmy on a bike again.

Love the scenery!


----------



## podsnel

englishrose47 said:


> The views are breathtaking !! Afternoon Tea as welll Oh my we are getting fancy !!!



Of COURSE fancy- pointed my pinky AND EVERYTHING when I ate my chocolate chip cookie! 



RGirl said:


> Well, with you flying off on multiple locations, it looks like I managed to forget to come in here and check for updates!    Thanks for checking in on my TR!
> 
> Helloooooooooo Roni!
> 
> I love the hotel on the way to Yosemite - places like that are so fun.  It feels great to do something a little different from the usual city hotels.
> 
> Hotel Charlotte is SO CUTE!!!! We loved that town- and I would go back ESPECIALLY to see the very, very nice people who live there!
> 
> A PAY PHONE?????
> 
> I KNOW!
> 
> The Yosemite pictures are just amazing.  The lodge is beautiful too, and the room looks pretty huge.  Its so weird to me to be seeing these kinds of pics on the DIS - its so West, so home to me.
> 
> Well, ya know, I'm a different kind of DISer.
> 
> OMG - the dirty feet pic!  You should have posted a warning or something!
> 
> Totally made me LOL on that comment- THANKS for the giggle!
> 
> I gotta tell you - I am so impressed at how yall make the most of your vacation.  I cant believe all the different things you did (and Im sure will do in future updates).  Dont you ever get tired????



Thanks (again)- yea, sure- I get tired- we get tired- you will see a LOT of down time for some (not me, of course ) coming soon. 



chattadisser said:


> What an awesome update! I think the hotel looks wonderful...it's smack dab inside one of the most beautiful places on earth! I can't wait to take this trip when my girls are a little older.
> 
> YES!! FANTASTIC choice!
> 
> I like to think of the dirty feet picture as just an example of an active day!! I tell my girls, if you come home dirty then it means you've been having a good time.
> 
> Christine



LOL- It is all relative- 



eandesmom said:


> I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> Especially the feet.  We are Keen fans...I know the look of those feet well on hikes.  But they rock.
> 
> I KNOW! Best hiking shoes ever- trying to figure out what we need for Alaska-
> 
> LOVE the bridge pictures, what a lovely drive in and I think it was worth every and any pennies to stay there.  Cute tea.
> 
> Thanks girlfriend, i totally agree-
> 
> But I really love...
> 
> ranger duck.
> 
> CRAP! I knew I should have asked for another!
> 
> So gorgeous, worth all that white knuckle driving for sure.  What an experience and kids old enough to remember!



Gotta go back with your awesome fam, my friend-  Can't wait til you write about it!



Wicket's Mom said:


> I'd so stay at Awanhee, love hotels like that. When in Williamsburg we stayed in the old buildings. For the price they weren't that posh, but to stay where Thomas Jeferson stayed when he attended William & Mary meant so much.
> 
> Where did you stay, Doris? Evie is going and would love to know!
> 
> I would love to stay at the lodge at the Grand Canyon, but the wait is so far out.



ALWAYS keep checking and be vigilant- Joan got it (I wanna say) 6 months out.  People cancel EVERYDAY.


----------



## franandaj

The room looks very nice, I'm not sure why folks give it grief.  You have to pay for natural beauty!

The little hike sounds nice.  I'm hoping that we can get there next year and enjoy all the natural beauty. I'm looking forward to hearing about your wonderful dinner!


----------



## podsnel

MAGICFOR2 said:


> I love the "feel" of this place.  Maybe it reminds me of places I've been as a kid.  I know the Awahnee isn't glamorous, but I do love the kitchy oldtime feel.  Thanks for sharing.  Cool that you got to take a tour!



I thought it was so nice, too- stay tuned- there will be more tours-



rentayenta said:


> Jelly.
> 
> 
> Beautiful photos.  Dirty feet.  Lovely hotel. And I agree, you cannot beat the location.



It was extremely wonderful! Hey- isn't tomorrow March? Doing anything special in March? 



pharmjenn said:


> I just got caught up on the last 2 months of posts. I missed a lot.
> Reading that you stopped at Red Robin on the way out, I thought to myself, that is probably Pleasanton. Then the next photos of the pass over to Stockton  and I knew exactly where you were.
> Can't wait to hear about your dinner. I have had the weekend brunch a few times, and it is incredible. Never stayed at the Ahwahnee though, we camped  or stayed offsite. How incredible.



That's so funny! Is that right near you?  We considered doing the brunch- but decided we would rather explore the park when we got there. It does look impressive, tho!



dvc4life said:


> That place looks amazing.  And one of the last photos reminded me of a Dirty Dancing type resort.  People sitting out on the lawn, wandering around, enjoying!  What fun.



It did have that feel- like you were at a REALLY nice summer camp-



Shazzasmd said:


> Great report.  Makes me want to visit California, and stay at The Awahnee!



Great idea! 



scottny said:


> Gorgeous photos from your hike.
> The bathroom was very nice.
> YIKES! Those feet. LOL
> The tour looked so nice.
> I am caught up again.



Wait til you see the pics from our last day- unreal.The bathroom is going to have a little accident.


----------



## rentayenta

Other than turning 45 in a week , maybe...... 29 days!!!! My FE gifts are almost ready and I'm starting to pack. I'm going to Vegas with Joshua for soccer March 14-16. M is traveling a ton. It'll be here before I know it.  Any helpful hints, tips? I know you love your cruises!


----------



## podsnel

dizneeat said:


> Hi Ellen!
> All caught up here. Your TR brings back so many wonderful memories for us as we toured some of the NPs in the west in the 1990s.



*Hi Karin! What a lovely trip that must have been! I am sorry I have been so MIA on your Trs- very busy lately! Hopefully will have time this weekend...*



pillow said:


> I was tickled (my grandma's word) to learn recently that I could DOWNLOAD library books from my local library . . . FREE!!  Yippee.  I didn't even have to get out of my chair, and I could read all the Jack Reacher books I wanted, and I didn't even have to pay a download charge (I like free.  I am cheap).  Well . . . I downloaded my first book (yep - Jack Reacher series), and a few days later, I started enjoying reading about my favorite hunky character.  One day, I went logged on to my ipad to find that my book had been snatched away from me!  It was only a 1 week loan - boo.  Now I have to wait until the current reader is finished (I am on the waiting list) before I can finish my book.  Unfortunately, I am not a very patient person.
> 
> I'm telling you this cause I'd love it if you would HURRY IT UP, WOMAN!  I need something to read!!
> 
> Jodie



*LOL, Jodie- that is definitely the downside of free books borrowed from the library- kind of stinks when they take them back and you aren't finished! 

I am writing as fast as I can- it has been a busy week- lots of PTA obligations and Book Club last night in addition to tons of clients looking to get far away from the snow!  Read one of my other TRs while you wait- there are 19 others, lol! that should keep you busy!*



DWGal210 said:


> So, I thought I posted but I guess not.    I am getting caught up on your TR and LOVING IT so far!!  I will go back to read more but wanted to let you know I was here!!



*Hey Roomie! See you in 16 days!!!!!!!!*



Captain_Oblivious said:


> *LOL...*
> 
> Looks great to me.  But then again, I like rustic.
> 
> *It was great! What do people expect? Marble columns and gold leaf walls?  Ridiculous-*
> 
> Mmmm...jelly.
> 
> I bet you ran back to get Timmy on a bike again.
> 
> *OMG...*
> 
> Love the scenery!



*Me too!*



franandaj said:


> The room looks very nice, I'm not sure why folks give it grief.  You have to pay for natural beauty!
> 
> *You REALLy have to pay for natural beauty and COMFORT.  I mean, technically we could have been in a sleeping bag in a tent- but we're just a little too fussy for that. *
> 
> The little hike sounds nice.  I'm hoping that we can get there next year and enjoy all the natural beauty. I'm looking forward to hearing about your wonderful dinner!



*Awesome!  Dinner coming up!*


----------



## podsnel

Back through the hotel to our room-





We needed to shower and get to dinner.  But the shower- well, the handle just spun around- I felt like an idiot in there- is hot to the left? To the right? I can't remember- all I know is that I couldn't find any hot water until the end of my very quick shower. Pods too. Hmmm....let's see what happens with that tomorrow....

Downstairs, it was time for dinner in the Ahwahnee Dining Room-





I started with an El Capitini- The first Ascent- Vodka, Cointreau, Pomegranate-topped off with Celebratory Champagne, sugar rim and orange twist climbers knot. served with a caribiner-





They say on the menu this drink ROCKS- and really, it does!  We ordered a bottle of wine to have with dinner-





The dining room was not too busy, but would be more full before we left.  













We started with California Artisan Cheeses
Cypress grove humboldt fog, fiscalini farms cheddar, golden valley farm ubriaco, fig cake, membrillo, candied walnuts $15









And Grilled Lamb Lollipops
Pomegranate molasses, lavender fleur de sel $21





And Ahwahnee Caesar
Romaine hearts, sourdough croutons, parmesan crisp, classic caesar dressing $11









This boy of mine loved that lamb-









For dinner I chose Pan -Seared Steelhead
New potatoes, zucchini, braised leeks, citrus beurre blanc
Side $35





Tyler had Queen
Mashed potatoes, green beans, Yorkshire pudding, aujus, horseradish char-grilled for medium to well done available upon request
Size
Queen cut $40





Timmy had	Grilled Prime New York Steak
Roasted* potatoes, sauteed spinach, juniper-herb butter slow-roasted angus beef prime rib $44





And Pods went with the other fish on the menu, Grilled Pacific Swordfish
Creamy polenta, ratatouille, olive tapenade, arugula pesto $32





The food here was really yummy- very expensive, but, again, look where you are dining.





I mean, really- here is a list of some who have stayed and dined here in the past-  Brad Pitt, Lucille Ball (while filming The Long, Long Trailer), Judy Garland, Mel Gibson (while filming Maverick), Charlton Heston, Douglas Fairbanks, Jr., Joan Baez, Boris Karloff, and Kim Novak. John F. Kennedy stayed here, as did Herbert Hoover and Eleanor Roosevelt. The Ahwahnee has also been a temporary home to a host of royalty, including Queen Ratana of Nepal, King Baudouin of Belgium, Ethiopian Emperor Haile Selassie, and most famously, Queen Elizabeth and Prince Philip in 1983.

And of course, most notable to us,The Geissel Family of Scotch Plains, NJ. 













Just Tyler was up for dessert- Classic Creme Brulee
Tahitian vanilla & cookie tuille $8.50





Cont'd next post-
	




----------



## podsnel

We were also given a gift-









It was a pricey night for sure, make no mistake, but I am so glad we splurged!





The pool (can you believe this is IT?).  





Back in our room, our turndown service was waiting for us-









The boys played some computer games, we read, and then it was lights out- tomorrow we had a BIG hike planned- The Mist trail!









But would we all be hiking????? UGH- stay tuned.....


----------



## jedijill

Dinner looked amazing!  It's making me hungry!

Foreshadowing!  

Jill in CO


----------



## pillow

The dining room is beautiful!  But HOLY COW, those prices.  I hope the food was REALLLLLLYYY good!  Keep it coming . . .



Jodie


----------



## saintstickets

Great update and that dinner looks fantastic!  I'm starving now!  I guess I'll have to take DW out to dinner tonight now...wait...that was the plan, wasn't it?  Have you two been conspiring?!?!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Splurging is wonderful once in awhile. Great looking meal, especially the meat, swordfish ain't too hateful either.

In Williamsburg we stayed in the Houses & Taverns. You stay in one of the old houses on a back street or the Main Street. It's wonderful, but not as posh as the Williamsburg Lodge. One has to consider the fact these are the actual 200 or more years old buildings, so may not have all the amenities. The atmosphere is just incredible, especially if one loves history.


----------



## Linda67

Oh your dinner looks wonderful, 
I love the family shot of you all together 
I can't for the life of me remember what we ate there but I do remember it being a fabulous meal and the atmosphere in that dining room can't be topped!
Beautiful photos by the way and I love that you are including some great links to further info - above and beyond the DIS Trip Reporting duty but very welcome !!


----------



## englishrose47

Ellen the food looked amazing !Yorkshire pudding Yummy !!!  I havn't made iti n a while !!!Don't you just LOVE turn down service !!!


----------



## kid-at-heart

I gotta say it,  LOOK AT MY TICKETER.   Actually it is off by one day.  I am sitting in the DTW airport right now.    I am on the way to AKL-Jambo for a me, myself and I mini-vacation.   

Now to back up and read what's been happening with your trip.  

Kate


----------



## kid-at-heart

Years ago we went to Yellowstone and stayed in the Old Faithful Inn.  We made sure to go while Sarah still qualified for "child" rates at the buffets, because even the buffets were EXPENSIVE.  We figured with what we were saving with her "child rate" we could splurge and eat at the nicer places. Sarah has always eaten adult foods so when eating out we needed to either pay for an adult meal or find decent buffets where she could choose the duck, squid, etc.  (No mac and cheese/grill cheese/kid food for her taste buds.)  Now we justify eating at or visiting special, expensive places by saying, we are creating memories.  And memories are worth paying the price.    Sometimes.

kate


----------



## rentayenta

Dinner looked amazing. I love lamb chops! Yummy cocktail but what's with the hardware?  

That's a gorgeous dining room too.


----------



## franandaj

That looks like a wonderful meal, and while the prices were expensive, I'm sorry to say that we see prices like that sort of a lot.  Not really often, but nice places demand nice prices.  I would have been all over that Prime Rib, Swordfish (sans olive tapenade), the apps looked GREAT!  Sign me up. We need to make our reservation for next May!


----------



## CRdisMom

yummy yummy yummy!!!


----------



## DWGal210

Your pictures of Yosemite and the hotel are just breathtaking!  What a gorgeous place!!  I really need to make it out to the national parks in the next few years.

(11 Days - CANNOT WAIT!! )


----------



## scottny

That dining room is gorgeous. 
The drink looked even better. LOL
WOW! Those prices. Did you come to NYC for dinner? LOL
Nice gift. Looks like it was wonderful meal. 
Hmm, I sense trouble coming up. 
Great update and pics.


----------



## Beth D

Ellen, those are great photos!  That lodge and that food look amazing.  I can't wait to hear about the shower.  You've got lots of teasing and foreshadowing in your update! 

Where are you going in a couple weeks?


----------



## RGirl

Wow - the dining room is BEAUTIFUL!  All of your food looked really tasty too - I would have ordered the steelhead as well; I'm a big fan of it.  

Uh oh - sounds like the hike may not have gone so well...


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Wow! Looks like a fabulous dinner!  Quite a list of celebs - I guess that makes it even more special!  I'm  about what's coming next.


----------



## jenseib

YUM!!!!  That dinner looks great and I am still amazed at the views you have there. It's such a beautiful place!


----------



## podsnel

Hello there! I know I have been neglecting you all over here, focusing on the NYE Fantasy cruise TR lately- but I will do my best to get some updates going because you have been asking, and I should be finishing before our next summer vacation begins, lol- 

We woke up to another sun soaked, hot and beautiful day in the Yosemite Valley-





Tyler got in the shower (because you always shower BEFORE your hike, right??? So does tyler) and got out pretty quick- that crazy handle came off right in his hand! OOPS!!! I know it's an old hotel, but a working shower is something I rate right up there with- umm, I guess having a bed! Anyway, we called maintenance, and they said they would be by to fix it that day.  So we hustled our dirty selves outside and onto the shuttle, over to Curry Village, the popular campground in the Valley, to have some breakfast in their cafeteria before tackling today's hike- the Mist trail.  The Mist Trail begins right next to this campsite, so it seemed like the perfect choice.





This campsite was so pretty, it made me wish I liked camping! They had a lot of things going on here, too- very family oriented.  This books up FAST- solid, a year and a day in advance at times, so if this is what you want- please plan ahead.









We were all looking forward to this hike- all except our youngest and tallest, that is. Which seemed incredibly odd, given his preference for standing on the edge of some mighty high climbs while terrifying his Mom. 

Something was just not right with Timmy.

He was sick. Sore throat, body aches, just not "feeling" very Timmy-ish.

We tried to entice him with some french toast, sausage and scrambled eggs-





ANd he ate-





And then said he was going back to bed.





SO so sad, but what are you going to do?  We asked him if he wanted me to go with him, and he said he knew where to get the shuttle, he would be fine, and...off he went.   I was so bummed- I knew Timmy was going to love this hike, it was physically challenging and offered plenty of opportunities to scare the CRAP out of me, but, what can you do?  He must have felt pretty awful if he chose bed over this. 

We walked over to the trail head which is at a place called Happy Isles-













Ummm...no thanks, but my crazy friend Steven did on the same day he also hiked up to Glacier Point and SAT OUT ON THE POINT to contemplate his impending nuptials (he should have spent more time contemplating and less time hiking that day- she was/is a lunatic and they had a horrible divorce). Oh! And Cynthia did, too! If you would like to see what is really involved in that particular hike, have a look at this-

http://www.nps.gov/yose/planyourvisit/hdvideo.htm









As usual, me and my photography problem were not keeping up-









Look at Tyler up there- he was like come ON old woman! Enough!









Looking back-









Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

We had only hiked up (and I do mean UP) about a mile or so when we got to the stairs.





The stairs I thought were so beautiful- that I was sadly now afraid to go all the way up- all because of coming down. 





I usually don't do that- chicken out- and I am SO mad at myself for chickening out this day! UGH! I need to go back!





Pods and tyler continued up, and I went back down- BOO me.





Yikes! Out of pics! Time to upload- see ya later-


----------



## podsnel

At least no one was raggin at me for taking pics on my way down, lol-

























Not much longer after me, Pods and tyler showed up- they said they made it up to the top of the first fall- and turned around. NOOO!!!! They should have kept going- there is an Emerald pool up there that is supposed to be really beautiful- SO should have gone with them! 

Anyway, we grabbed some sandwiches and hot dogs from the stand at Happy Isles-





and headed back to bring Timmy some lunch, and see how our youngest was feeling.





I had signed up for the tour of the Ahwahnee, and Pods and the boys were going to just hang out...but not shower yet, because there was still no handle on the shower. Hmmmm....


----------



## podsnel

rentayenta said:


> Other than turning 45 in a week , maybe...... 29 days!!!! My FE gifts are almost ready and I'm starting to pack. I'm going to Vegas with Joshua for soccer March 14-16. M is traveling a ton. It'll be here before I know it.  Any helpful hints, tips? I know you love your cruises!



Yes I love my cruises, and now YOU love yours, too! Addicting, isn't it... Feeling pampered and happy without being run ragged leading the charge on vacation? Lol-


----------



## kid-at-heart

podsnel said:


> This campsite was so pretty, it made me wish I liked camping! They had a lot of things going on here, too- very family oriented.
> 
> I love campgrounds.  I like to hike around campgrounds.  I do not like to camp.  I do not like sleeping on the ground, using outdoor toilets, cooking over a campfire and trying to clean dishes/me during camping.  I like to camp in a cabin with running water, doors that lock and an attached toilet that flushes.  I like to camp at Disneys Wilderness Lodge, in a one bedroom villa please.
> 
> 
> Something was just not right with Timmy.
> 
> He was sick. Sore throat, body aches, just not "feeling" very Timmy-ish.
> 
> Poor Timmy, I hope he felt better quickly.
> 
> The stairs I thought were so beautiful- that I was sadly now afraid to go all the way up- all because of coming down.
> 
> Sometimes, when coming down stairs, I experience vertigo so I am afraid I also would have chickened out of climbing the stairs.  Going up is one thing, coming down another.



Glad you are back on this TR.  You are making me wish we were headed out west this summer instead of heading south.


----------



## podsnel

jedijill said:


> Dinner looked amazing!  It's making me hungry!
> 
> Foreshadowing!
> 
> Jill in CO



I am replying on this ridiculous app and can't multi-quote! Is there another way?

That dinner did look good! Lol- oh yea, that's right, it actually WAS!


----------



## podsnel

pillow said:


> The dining room is beautiful!  But HOLY COW, those prices.  I hope the food was REALLLLLLYYY good!  Keep it coming . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Jodie



It was totally worth it- not often you get to have a fabulous meal in such a historic place.


----------



## podsnel

saintstickets said:


> Great update and that dinner looks fantastic!  I'm starving now!  I guess I'll have to take DW out to dinner tonight now...wait...that was the plan, wasn't it?  Have you two been conspiring?!?!



Jinkies! You caught us! I hope it was good, lol-


----------



## podsnel

Wicket's Mom said:


> Splurging is wonderful once in awhile. Great looking meal, especially the meat, swordfish ain't too hateful either.
> 
> In Williamsburg we stayed in the Houses & Taverns. You stay in one of the old houses on a back street or the Main Street. It's wonderful, but not as posh as the Williamsburg Lodge. One has to consider the fact these are the actual 200 or more years old buildings, so may not have all the amenities. The atmosphere is just incredible, especially if one loves history.



It sounds very interesting! I just booked a family at Kings Mill for their summer vacation- it looks really nice!


----------



## podsnel

Linda67 said:


> Oh your dinner looks wonderful,
> I love the family shot of you all together
> I can't for the life of me remember what we ate there but I do remember it being a fabulous meal and the atmosphere in that dining room can't be topped!
> Beautiful photos by the way and I love that you are including some great links to further info - above and beyond the DIS Trip Reporting duty but very welcome !!



Thanks for the compliment! Funny, looking at that pic, Timmy and Tyler both already look sooooo much older! I am so glad we chose to have dinner here- it was an extremely memorable evening. 

Glad you like the links!


----------



## podsnel

englishrose47 said:


> Ellen the food looked amazing !Yorkshire pudding Yummy !!!  I havn't made iti n a while !!!Don't you just LOVE turn down service !!!



Yes, I do love turndown service! It feels like you are being tucked in at night- and makes the bed look even MORE inviting after a long day.


----------



## jedijill

Ellen,

Your pictures are stunning! Hope Timmy felt better.

Jill in CO


----------



## podsnel

kid-at-heart said:


> Years ago we went to Yellowstone and stayed in the Old Faithful Inn.  We made sure to go while Sarah still qualified for "child" rates at the buffets, because even the buffets were EXPENSIVE.  We figured with what we were saving with her "child rate" we could splurge and eat at the nicer places. Sarah has always eaten adult foods so when eating out we needed to either pay for an adult meal or find decent buffets where she could choose the duck, squid, etc.  (No mac and cheese/grill cheese/kid food for her taste buds.)  Now we justify eating at or visiting special, expensive places by saying, we are creating memories.  And memories are worth paying the price.    Sometimes.
> 
> kate



Ok- so I totally missed your post and your ticker is long gone, but I know you had fun in WDW at AKV, right?

So funny about Sarah and her foodie tastes- have I told you I am an only child, too? Cant't remember.....anyway, I was just like Sarah, ate all kinds of adult foods when I was a kid. Absolutely despised spaghettios and chef boyardee, would not touch it or PB&J. Completely humiliated my parents when, at the age of 7, I ordered the Maine lobster for dinner when my Great Aunt & Uncle were treating ( they laughed it off- they fortunately could afford it and thought it was awesome I could crack my own lobster at 7- but I had been doing that since I was 5).  So...yea- good for Sarah!  I know where she's coming from!


----------



## podsnel

rentayenta said:


> Dinner looked amazing. I love lamb chops! Yummy cocktail but what's with the hardware?
> 
> That's a gorgeous dining room too.



The hardware is for if you feel like mountain climbing after one or two of those drinks have convinced you to mountaineer up- lol- maybe I should have brought it with me to the steps-


----------



## podsnel

franandaj said:


> That looks like a wonderful meal, and while the prices were expensive, I'm sorry to say that we see prices like that sort of a lot.  Not really often, but nice places demand nice prices.  I would have been all over that Prime Rib, Swordfish (sans olive tapenade), the apps looked GREAT!  Sign me up. We need to make our reservation for next May!



Are you going? Wait- next May or this May?


----------



## podsnel

DWGal210 said:


> Your pictures of Yosemite and the hotel are just breathtaking!  What a gorgeous place!!  I really need to make it out to the national parks in the next few years.
> 
> (11 Days - CANNOT WAIT!! )



I had so much fun with you Katie- I hope we can room together again sometime-


----------



## podsnel

scottny said:


> That dining room is gorgeous.
> The drink looked even better. LOL
> WOW! Those prices. Did you come to NYC for dinner? LOL
> Nice gift. Looks like it was wonderful meal.
> Hmm, I sense trouble coming up.
> Great update and pics.



Hey there neighbor!

Yea, prices were high- you gotta figure with all that food being hauled in from who knows where, plus the fact of being the only really nice place for a hundred miles, they can kinda do what they want!


----------



## podsnel

Beth D said:


> Ellen, those are great photos!  That lodge and that food look amazing.  I can't wait to hear about the shower.  You've got lots of teasing and foreshadowing in your update!
> 
> Where are you going in a couple weeks?



Yes well, the shower story is not over yet- 

I went to WDW AEP (agent Education Program for Travel agents) but I am sure you already knew that!


----------



## franandaj

I'm glad to see you're back on this TR! Very beautiful pictures from the hike. But for the amount you're payong a night that shower handle should have been fixed!



podsnel said:


> Are you going? Wait- next May or this May?



Well now a May trip is out of the question. We booked a B2B out of San Diego the 15-20 next May, and we have WDW and the Dream in mid April so maybe early June before the schools get out.

We leave in 10 days for our SW road trip. This will be an adventure!


----------



## KristiMc

Beautiful pictures!  That stinks that Timmy was not feeling well.  Hope he got over it quickly and that you were all able to take a shower!


----------



## JKSWonder

podsnel said:


> Something was just not right with Timmy.
> 
> He was sick. Sore throat, body aches, just not "feeling" very Timmy-ish.



Poor Timmy.  You can tell in that pic he's just not feeling good at all.



podsnel said:


> Ummm...no thanks, but my crazy friend Steven did on the same day he also hiked up to Glacier Point and SAT OUT ON THE POINT to contemplate his impending nuptials (he should have spent more time contemplating and less time hiking that day- she was/is a lunatic and they had a horrible divorce).



Ok, now this made me laugh out loud.  Probably because I'm a divorce attorney and one of the last pieces of advice I give my clients before I send them on their way is to remind them how quick it was to get married and how god awful long it was to get divorced and that, should they ever contemplate marriage again, to really think about it good and long.  I hope they listen but sometimes doubt they do.

Beautiful pictures, as always!


----------



## DWGal210

Poor Timmy!  Nothing worse than not feeling good, and being away from home.

More GORGEOUS pictures!!  I know this is going to shock you, but I am not a roughing it in the great outdoors kinda girl , but I would love to see all this.  Incredible!


----------



## dizneeat

M-E-G-A  update! 

Beautiful, beautiful pictures of your hike. I really need to plan to stop there when we finally rotfl2 go back to Cali! 
After Tom's spa visit we have started taking on hikes again - and that would be right up my street! 

Thanks for sharing, Ellen!


----------



## MEK

Poor Timmy!  so sorry he had to sit out that beautiful hike.  It really does look like a gorgeous area.  

Yeah - I would not have been a fan of going back down those stairs.  I have gotten so uncoordinated that I prefer to walk on level ground.  I feel like I am a trip and fall just waiting to happen.  

Too bad the other boys didn't make it to the emerald pool.  I bet that's stunning.

Ugh to the broken shower.  No fun at all!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Oh yeah, we left you stranded in California!   Nice updates!  I love your Yosemite pics! Don't beat yourself up about the steps - sometimes caution is a good thing.  Now if you want to be out in nature, how about Glamping?  You rent a plush RV, you sleep in a real bed, you have a microwave and a coffee maker and a DVD and a flushing toilet and shower, comfy furniture.  Then you put your chairs outside and enjoy your coffee while you smell the air and check out the view and have lots of family fun!   ( I may have a little experience, although we owned our RV)  I hope Timmy got to feeling better!


----------



## bsusanmb

What a great trip report! Loved it, great pictures.  Living in PA, SF is so beautiful and Muir Woods, awesome.  Have been there and need to revisit.  Did you get to the Disney Museum?  We happened upon it on opening day.  Yosemite is some place I need to visit.  Thanks for making my morning enjoyable!


----------



## pillow

Every time you post an update with pics, I go check flight prices to SFO - lol.  Your trip reports are DANGEROUS!  

Jodie


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> Tyler got in the shower (because you always shower BEFORE your hike, right??? So does tyler)



Um...



podsnel said:


> This campsite was so pretty, it made me wish I liked camping!



 It certainly is a beautiful spot.



podsnel said:


> Something was just not right with Timmy.
> 
> He was sick. Sore throat, body aches, just not "feeling" very Timmy-ish.



That stinks.  There are laws against being sick on vacation.



podsnel said:


> Ummm...no thanks, but my crazy friend Steven did on the same day he also hiked up to Glacier Point and SAT OUT ON THE POINT to contemplate his impending nuptials (he should have spent more time contemplating and less time hiking that day- she was/is a lunatic and they had a horrible divorce).



Holy cow...there's quite a story there!  Anyway, I'll take the road up there, thanks. 



podsnel said:


> The stairs I thought were so beautiful- that I was sadly now afraid to go all the way up- all because of coming down.
> 
> I usually don't do that- chicken out- and I am SO mad at myself for chickening out this day! UGH! I need to go back!



Say it ain't so!  Or at least that the others took the camera so they could get pictures up there.


----------



## kid-at-heart

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Oh yeah, we left you stranded in California!   Nice updates!  I love your Yosemite pics! Don't beat yourself up about the steps - sometimes caution is a good thing.  Now if you want to be out in nature, how about Glamping?  You rent a plush RV, you sleep in a real bed, you have a microwave and a coffee maker and a DVD and a flushing toilet and shower, comfy furniture.  Then you put your chairs outside and enjoy your coffee while you smell the air and check out the view and have lots of family fun!   ( I may have a little experience, although we owned our RV)  I hope Timmy got to feeling better!



Glamping actually sounds like fun.  Is it really called Glamping?


----------



## kid-at-heart

podsnel said:


> Ok- so I totally missed your post and your ticker is long gone, but I know you had fun in WDW at AKV, right?
> 
> So funny about Sarah and her foodie tastes- have I told you I am an only child, too? Cant't remember.....anyway, I was just like Sarah, ate all kinds of adult foods when I was a kid. Absolutely despised spaghettios and chef boyardee, would not touch it or PB&J. Completely humiliated my parents when, at the age of 7, I ordered the Maine lobster for dinner when my Great Aunt & Uncle were treating ( they laughed it off- they fortunately could afford it and thought it was awesome I could crack my own lobster at 7- but I had been doing that since I was 5).  So...yea- good for Sarah!  I know where she's coming from!



Ticker gone.  I loved my "me, myself and I" trip to AKV.  Loved it so much that I think I am going to do it again next year, probably in May though instead of March.  I have only a few days I can steal away in March whereas in May I can take an entire week.  Hopefully some of my disboards friends will be there at the same time.  This time a co-worker was visiting so I actually hung out with her and her family a bit.  As much as I enjoyed the "me" time, it was also fun to hook up with others for a few meals and drinks.

No, I did not know you were an only child.  We had planned on more children but after the adoption expenses we had to wait to build up our funds and by that time Sarah was old enough to be included in the decision.  When we asked if she wanted a sibling she was adamant in her decision.  She did not want siblings, period.  She still feels the same.  And she is a social butterfly, she just likes being an only child.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

kid-at-heart said:


> Glamping actually sounds like fun.  Is it really called Glamping?



Most people just call it camping, but that can mean anything from sleeping out in the open on the ground to amazing RVs.  I have heard the term Glamping, meaning glamorous camping before and I thought it just fit here.   It really is nice, because you can be comfortable, especially when you are more mature, yet you can be away from the daily grind and just have some down time close to nature.


----------



## englishrose47

Wow the scenery looks beautiful !!! So sad one of your babies was sick !!!That breakfast looked pretty good to me !!!!


----------



## Linda67

Wonderful updates and photos Ellen
I can't tell you how much this is making me want to go back


----------



## saintstickets

Great pics in your update Ellen!  I hope Timmy got to feeling better quickly.  Can't wait to read more.  And as for a functioning shower...c'mon people at the hotel...a bed and a working bathroom...that's what you're paying for!!


----------



## jenseib

silly girl...going up is the hard part...coming down is easy!  it looks stunning and every time you post I feel the need to go west!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

I wouldn't go up those stairs either. After our trip to the Grand Canyon I can't do that high stuff anymore. I have this picture in my head of careening over the side. Heck last week I almost fell out of the attic. All my DH could do was yell at me for cracking the ceiling!


----------



## podsnel

jedijill said:


> Ellen,
> 
> Your pictures are stunning! Hope Timmy felt better.
> 
> Jill in CO



Thanks- but, he didn't! 



franandaj said:


> I'm glad to see you're back on this TR! Very beautiful pictures from the hike. But for the amount you're payong a night that shower handle should have been fixed!
> 
> Yea, well, it was worth it in the end-
> 
> Well now a May trip is out of the question. We booked a B2B out of San Diego the 15-20 next May, and we have WDW and the Dream in mid April so maybe early June before the schools get out.
> 
> We leave in 10 days for our SW road trip. This will be an adventure!



This is going to be incredible! Something very different! EXCELLENT! Looking forward to hearing about it....



KristiMc said:


> Beautiful pictures!  That stinks that Timmy was not feeling well.  Hope he got over it quickly and that you were all able to take a shower!



Showers eventually, Timmy...not so much...



JKSWonder said:


> Poor Timmy.  You can tell in that pic he's just not feeling good at all.
> 
> Yea.....
> 
> Ok, now this made me laugh out loud.  Probably because I'm a divorce attorney and one of the last pieces of advice I give my clients before I send them on their way is to remind them how quick it was to get married and how god awful long it was to get divorced and that, should they ever contemplate marriage again, to really think about it good and long.  I hope they listen but sometimes doubt they do.
> 
> Well, I REALLY wish you had told Steven that about 15 years ago!!
> 
> Beautiful pictures, as always!



Thank you!



DWGal210 said:


> Poor Timmy!  Nothing worse than not feeling good, and being away from home.
> 
> I agree- it was not fun for anyone-
> 
> More GORGEOUS pictures!!  I know this is going to shock you, but I am not a roughing it in the great outdoors kinda girl , but I would love to see all this.  Incredible!



REALLY???? I am SHOCKED!!  

Yea, I know...you like that soft comfy bed over there at the Yacht Club- I saw you! 



dizneeat said:


> M-E-G-A  update!
> 
> Beautiful, beautiful pictures of your hike. I really need to plan to stop there when we finally rotfl2 go back to Cali!
> After Tom's spa visit we have started taking on hikes again - and that would be right up my street!
> 
> Thanks for sharing, Ellen!



So glad you are hiking again- it is so much fun to explore!


----------



## podsnel

MEK said:


> Poor Timmy!  so sorry he had to sit out that beautiful hike.  It really does look like a gorgeous area.
> 
> I was so sad for him- this was going to be the highlight of Yosemite for him, I just knew it!
> 
> Yeah - I would not have been a fan of going back down those stairs.  I have gotten so uncoordinated that I prefer to walk on level ground.  I feel like I am a trip and fall just waiting to happen.
> 
> Good to know! Hey- what did you book for Oct? At WDW?  We just all booked our plane tickets- and have a few ADRs- Le Cellier, Cali Grill, GFC for breakfast just the girls on Tuesday when the guys golf- did I ask you if Denny golfs and if he would want to with our guys on 10/21?
> 
> Too bad the other boys didn't make it to the emerald pool.  I bet that's stunning.
> 
> I am sure Pods and I will return at some point, and we will make it there when we do- really want to go back to SF and have a long romantic weekend- it is the best city.
> 
> Ugh to the broken shower.  No fun at all!



Yea- but there was a silver lining to our inconvenience....



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Oh yeah, we left you stranded in California!   Nice updates!  I love your Yosemite pics! Don't beat yourself up about the steps - sometimes caution is a good thing.  Now if you want to be out in nature, how about Glamping?  You rent a plush RV, you sleep in a real bed, you have a microwave and a coffee maker and a DVD and a flushing toilet and shower, comfy furniture.  Then you put your chairs outside and enjoy your coffee while you smell the air and check out the view and have lots of family fun!   ( I may have a little experience, although we owned our RV)  I hope Timmy got to feeling better!



I could def deal with Glamping, but could NOT EVER deal with driving an RV into Yosemite on the 120- we remarked on our drive in how brave and crazy those people were- the RVs barely fit the road! 



bsusanmb said:


> What a great trip report! Loved it, great pictures.  Living in PA, SF is so beautiful and Muir Woods, awesome.  Have been there and need to revisit.  Did you get to the Disney Museum?  We happened upon it on opening day.  Yosemite is some place I need to visit.  Thanks for making my morning enjoyable!



Hi there! No, we did not make it to the museum this time- if the boys had gone to a baseball game my plan was to go there then, but they ended up going to see the Angels in LA instead (the Giants were out of own when we visited SF).  More reasons to return! Was it amazing?? I would probably cry the whole way through...



pillow said:


> Every time you post an update with pics, I go check flight prices to SFO - lol.  Your trip reports are DANGEROUS!
> 
> Jodie



The first step to recovery is admitting there is a problem....  I know- TRs always do that to me, too! How do you think I end up everywhere? LOL- It's all the reading on here!

Hey- I saw a Living Social deal in Vancouver that made me think of you- it was to go sturgeon fishing- I know it's early and would expire before next summer, but maybe you want to watch for it- 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Um...
> 
> crazy, crazy, crazy...
> 
> It certainly is a beautiful spot.
> 
> SO nice-
> 
> That stinks.  There are laws against being sick on vacation.
> 
> I know! And the worst part was that it was Timmy. If it had been Tyler, he would have just sucked it up- Timmy was DYING I tell ya!
> 
> Holy cow...there's quite a story there!  Anyway, I'll take the road up there, thanks.
> 
> WAIT until you see what Glacier Point is- you will FREAK OUT!!!!!!
> 
> Say it ain't so!  Or at least that the others took the camera so they could get pictures up there.



You think there's anyone else in my house that would take a picture?? Have you learned NOTHING about my family in 20 TRs???


----------



## podsnel

kid-at-heart said:


> Glamping actually sounds like fun.  Is it really called Glamping?





kid-at-heart said:


> Ticker gone.  I loved my "me, myself and I" trip to AKV.  Loved it so much that I think I am going to do it again next year, probably in May though instead of March.  I have only a few days I can steal away in March whereas in May I can take an entire week.  Hopefully some of my disboards friends will be there at the same time.  This time a co-worker was visiting so I actually hung out with her and her family a bit.  As much as I enjoyed the "me" time, it was also fun to hook up with others for a few meals and drinks.
> 
> I will be there with Joan and Evie and Loni May8-10 before our 5 night Magic cruise- maybe even at AKV! So happy you enjoyed yourself!
> 
> No, I did not know you were an only child.  We had planned on more children but after the adoption expenses we had to wait to build up our funds and by that time Sarah was old enough to be included in the decision.  When we asked if she wanted a sibling she was adamant in her decision.  She did not want siblings, period.  She still feels the same.  And she is a social butterfly, she just likes being an only child.



So funny- I am the opposite- I used to BEG for siblings! Is she still happy she is alone?  That's great that she is so happy about it- I definitely was not. 





englishrose47 said:


> Wow the scenery looks beautiful !!! So sad one of your babies was sick !!!That breakfast looked pretty good to me !!!!



Yes, it was very sad he din't feel well so couldn't fully appreciate all the amazing nature.



Linda67 said:


> Wonderful updates and photos Ellen
> I can't tell you how much this is making me want to go back



I do too. There is just not enough vacation time or enough cash to do it all, though, so will have to live on the memories as long as possible!



saintstickets said:


> Great pics in your update Ellen!  I hope Timmy got to feeling better quickly.  Can't wait to read more.  And as for a functioning shower...c'mon people at the hotel...a bed and a working bathroom...that's what you're paying for!!



Thanks! It was so easy to take good pics there- it was so beautiful, and so inspiring.  Could not believe what you were seeing half the time, and that it was real!

And not to worry about the shower- it all worked out and then some....


----------



## podsnel

jenseib said:


> silly girl...going up is the hard part...coming down is easy!  it looks stunning and every time you post I feel the need to go west!



LOL!   I was good with going up- we had been going up the whole time! The Mist Trail is just up up up- I was afraid because there was no rail- I really should have gone. 




Wicket's Mom said:


> I wouldn't go up those stairs either. After our trip to the Grand Canyon I can't do that high stuff anymore. I have this picture in my head of careening over the side. Heck last week I almost fell out of the attic. All my DH could do was yell at me for cracking the ceiling!



OMG! This made me laugh so hard, and I will say why in a second, but are you ok? I sure hope so!  So here is what your misfortune reminded me of- My FIL was a character- he was a great, great man, an awesome Dad (it is why Pods and his brothers are great dads, too- because they learned from the best).  Anyway, it reminded me of him because he fell in the attic when he was up there fixing something, and fell right THROUGH THE CEILING AND LANDED IN A RECLINER!!!!     Hand to God, it is true.  Not a scratch on him.   It was SO KARL. Really miss that man-


----------



## Wicket's Mom

podsnel said:


> LOL!   I was good with going up- we had been going up the whole time! The Mist Trail is just up up up- I was afraid because there was no rail- I really should have gone.   OMG! This made me laugh so hard, and I will say why in a second, but are you ok? I sure hope so!  So here is what your misfortune reminded me of- My FIL was a character- he was a great, great man, an awesome Dad (it is why Pods and his brothers are great dads, too- because they learned from the best).  Anyway, it reminded me of him because he fell in the attic when he was up there fixing something, and fell right THROUGH THE CEILING AND LANDED IN A RECLINER!!!!     Hand to God, it is true.  Not a scratch on him.   It was SO KARL. Really miss that man-




That had me laughing, I could just picture him falling into the recliner! ROTFL!! I bruised my thigh, but I'm ok. I was putting luggage away, somehow I tripped. I was trying to keep from falling out the ladder door & managed to fall back away from the opening. I fell back on my bum, then realized I was sitting between the rafters in a space that only had insulation between me & falling thru the ceiling! I was so mad at DH for yelling about the cracked garage ceiling instead of asking if I was ok. Men, what are we to do with them?!


----------



## Beth D

podsnel said:


> LOMG! This made me laugh so hard, and I will say why in a second, but are you ok? I sure hope so!  So here is what your misfortune reminded me of- My FIL was a character- he was a great, great man, an awesome Dad (it is why Pods and his brothers are great dads, too- because they learned from the best).  Anyway, it reminded me of him because he fell in the attic when he was up there fixing something, and fell right THROUGH THE CEILING AND LANDED IN A RECLINER!!!!     Hand to God, it is true.  Not a scratch on him.   It was SO KARL. Really miss that man-[/COLOR]



This made me laugh too!  I just had to share with DH.  Going up steps isn't bad, but going down, you see just how far away the ground is!  

We went to Cancun on our honeymoon, and did a day trip to Chitzen Itza (sp?) Mayan ruins.  I refused to climb up the temple. I took a picture of him up at the top, and he took a picture of me waving down at the bottom.  I'm sorry, but when there's an ambulance PERMANENTLY PARKED AT THE BASE due to all the people falling, NO WAY am i going up! 

Hope Timmy is feeling better!


----------



## podsnel

Wicket's Mom said:


> That had me laughing, I could just picture him falling into the recliner! ROTFL!! I bruised my thigh, but I'm ok. I was putting luggage away, somehow I tripped. I was trying to keep from falling out the ladder door & managed to fall back away from the opening. I fell back on my bum, then realized I was sitting between the rafters in a space that only had insulation between me & falling thru the ceiling! I was so mad at DH for yelling about the cracked garage ceiling instead of asking if I was ok. Men, what are we to do with them?!



Yea- he was also laughing in the recliner my MIL said- he was so funny. I am glad you were ok-we have 2 of those attics in our house and i hate going up there, i always think im gonna fall through the door because Im such a spaz!  And shame on him for not asking how you were!


----------



## podsnel

Beth D said:


> This made me laugh too!  I just had to share with DH.  Going up steps isn't bad, but going down, you see just how far away the ground is!
> 
> We went to Cancun on our honeymoon, and did a day trip to Chitzen Itza (sp?) Mayan ruins.  I refused to climb up the temple. I took a picture of him up at the top, and he took a picture of me waving down at the bottom.  I'm sorry, but when there's an ambulance PERMANENTLY PARKED AT THE BASE due to all the people falling, NO WAY am i going up!
> 
> Hope Timmy is feeling better!



He was such a funny funny guy, my FIL! Really miss him.

I climbed up the pyramid at Tulum- up was easy- but down! Holy CRAP!!!! I sat on every step- it was terrifying!!!!!!!!!  I kept thinking about all those virgin sacrifices at the top they would just throw down.... I kept thinkin they had it easy because they only had to climb up, lol.  Chichen Itza is a much bigger pyramid- after Tulum I knew that no way would I ever go up that one! You're a smart girl! 

Not sure you can climb either anymore, but there is another one that allows it, I think. Just in case you have any regrets not going in the past, lol.


----------



## podsnel

The boys were content to just hang around, go to the pool, etc for a bit after we ate our sandwiches.  Timmy was not feeling any better (he did not feel like he had a fever to me, I think he just had a cold and was feeling run down.  And SUPER DUPER cranky.) so was glad we didn't have anything major planned- until tonight.  Tonight I had signed us up for Stargazing at Glacier Point. This was a bus tour that would depart from the Lodge at the Falls and drive us allllllll the way up to Glacier Point at sunset where we would stay to watch the stars come out, followed by the bus ride back to the Valley.  It was $41pp, and we had arranged for it the day we arrived, in addition to the tour I was about to take of the Ahwahnee Hotel (which was free).  BUT.....the 120 was closed, due to the blazing fire near Groveland that I am sure you all saw on the news.  So, there was a kind of a haze creeping into the Valley, it wasn't noticible really until you looked up, but...we'll see how that factors into our plans later.  SO... I grabbed a shower in the semi-repaired (as in there was a pliers to use to operate the water) then I left my band of semi-merry men and went down to the lawn to meet up with the tour of the hotel (which is open to anyone- not just hotel guests).  Here is a plaque inside the hotel that speaks a little about it-









So, The Ahwahnee is a special hotel in the National Park system, because it was constructed to draw in visitors in their new horseless carriages, and greater popularize the park, and the National Park system itself.  It was built to feel like a large country home.  Materials were utilized that reflected the beauty of Yosemite Valley, so that it looked to be a part of its surroundings on the outside.  After construction, there was an issue with putting the entance in, so you actually enter the Ahwahnee Hotel from the back rather than the front, and the hotel front faces the back lawn. Do you follow that?

We moved inside and marvelled at the interior of the Ahwahnee.  The design is representative of elements from 22 countries with art from California's original inhabitants.  It has a Native American decorative theme, and the designers hired for the job were Pope and Ackerman. Their love of mid eastern design (persian rugs, etc) greatly influenced the design. Here are some of the pieces they commissioned to create the Ahwahnee's ambiance-













Ackerman felt that something was missing with the plain windows.  So Jeannette Dyer Spencer was hired (she was a UC Berkeley Architecture grad who had studied stained glass in Paris). Spencer created unique stencil designs based on designs she saw by indiginous Californians.  This is what adorns the ceilings' beams (although most are replicas- at some point the originals were painted over- DUH! who did that????).





This shows some of the resoration of the original stencils, it is a tedious process as you can imagine-





The stained glass was also designed by Spencer to reflect Native American people- and it is all magnificent.













The Great Lounge, which during World War II was used as a Navy hospital, along with the rest of the hotel-









The Ahwahnee Dining room, often described as the most beautiful in any Nat'l Park-









The ceilings are 34 feet high-





We walked through several other of the rooms, and the tour concluded. Worth an hour of my day for sure.  Outside, it was beautiful, and REALLY hot!





I decided to catch the shuttle over to the Village, as I wanted to go see the Ansel Adams Gallery and the museum.  On the way, I passed by the gift store, so went in to do a little shopping- I ended up with a small onyx bowl and a Christmas Ornament that looked like one of the floor medallions.  These onyx bowls were STUNNING, but heavy, so I had mine shipped home-





FWIW, this banded onyx is NOT from Yosemite. I thought these were beautiful as well-





But were a little out of my price range (although I have been seeing similar pottery in my Alaska research, but with Salmon, so maybe there is still hope for a fish plate in my future!). The blue jays here are different from our NJ ones-





Ansel Adams Gallery-





The Gallery hosts many different photography classes and lectures, and is someting I would have probably looked into had I been here longer OR this was not my first visit. Inside the gallery were many of Ansel Adam's photos, as well as lots of jewelry, etc. if you wanted to shop.  I had wanted to get some turquoise earrings, but nothing was really hitting me.

Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

Outside there was a Giant Sequoia trunk-





In the center of the trunk? That happened a few years back in AD 323-





On the edge? The opening of Yosemite in 1890. And SOOOO many amazing historical events in between! Please zoom in if you can to see-





I went into the Visitor's Center or the Museum, whichever one we had not visited the day before (i think the museum).  There was a lot displayed depicting the lives and talents of the native tribes in this area.





The baskets are incredible, and highly prized-









Outside-





I toured the Indian Village-













There was a woman weaving baskets, and we got to talking.  It turned out she had learned to make the baskets from her mother, who learned from her mother, who learned from her mother, etc.  One of those mothers (this woman's great Grandmother, I think?) was Lucy Tulles, one of Yosemite's most treasured basket weavers.  Her baskets were displayed in the museum, as well as at the Ahwahnee.  





Somehow we got on the subject of the stone markers (cairns) I had seen the day before- she explained that whoever was doing that was NOT supposed to, and that it was creepy to her tribe.  Bad energy.  So if you ever see them, I mean TONS of them, knock them down, please, they are NOT a good thing.  Anyway, she was very nice, I really enjoyed our chat- she hugged me goodbye, and I returned to the museum to see her Great Grandmother-

















When I was done, Pods and the boys were going to meet me for dinner at the cafeteria inside the Yosemite Lodge at the Falls. Our plan was to have dinner here, early, so we would be able to finish up and board the bus to head up to Glacier Point and stargaze. But.....would we???? Up next-


----------



## rentayenta

Is that deer/buck pooping?


----------



## podsnel

rentayenta said:


> Is that deer/buck pooping?



No- maybe peeing. I'm not sure.


----------



## podsnel

So I met up with the boys, who had spent the afternoon at the pool and then gone on a short hike. We went inside to grab some dinner-





It was around 4:30 I think, so there was not alot to choose from as we had not hit the full dinner hour-













UH-OH-





sigh....Timmy is the best of days most days, but every so often, he is also the worst of days.  Guess which day he had that day! 









Well, I can tell you that none of us enjoyed eating here- it was just not sop good, and for what it was, it was pretty pricy. Cheaper than the Ahwahnee by BOATloads, but ick. Anyway, when we were finished, we had a big decision to make. Was it worth it to go on the 4 or so hour tour up to Glacier point to see the stars? Because, i know we were down in the Valley, but this is how the sky looked where we were-





Add to that the fact the Timmy was surprisingly NOT in the best mood, and well, he was for SURE out. 

We went up to the tour desk in the lodge at the Falls. Where the employee was of little or no help. We asked if it would be cloudy/hazy/smokey up there?  Did he have any reports? Was there any info available AT ALL??? His reply was a resounding maybe, maybe not, hard for me to tell from back here behind this desk and I for SURE am not making any more effort for you than that. 

Thanks so much for that useless bit of info there, Joe Facts. We'll take a refund sil vous plait.

$164 in cold cash back on our credit card, we jumped back on the shuttle to the Ahwahnee where Timmy could go lie down.  Tyler stayed with him and they watched some TV or played computer games- Pods and I went for an evening stroll-





This is looking northwest, towards where the fire was-









Lots of families were out front on the back lawn enjoying themselves-





Looking out towards Half Dome-





It did make for some interesting skies, but I can honestly say that while we were in Yosemite, I did not have the pleasure of viewing even one star, much less a sky completely filled with them. sigh...













It was also a full moon tonight- but I think those activities were cancelled.  Usually the full moon lights up the Valley- so much so, that they have a full moon bike ride (gee, do ya think I should have asked Tim to go? LOL!).





Smoky or not, still it was magnificent.













We grabbed a table, and Pods had-





And I had another-





And it was awfully good!





We decided to make our second drink a much cheaper one, and on the way -





Back in a few-


----------



## podsnel

Back in room 





the shower was still in disrepair.  But we had gotten a phone call- there was a person from maintenance coming to fix the handle, and for all of our vast inconvenience (I mean- just kidding- it was not VAST at all, lol) it would be the honor of the Ahwahnee to treat us to breakfast in the morning in the Dining Room.

WOW! I will take a broken handle ANY day for that awesome comp! 

I explained that we were planning on checking out in the morning and trying to get a semi-early start out, so would it be ok to have room service, instead?

Absolutely, please.  It would be the Ahwahnee's pleasure.

I love the Ahwahnee. LOVE the Ahwahnee. This is how it is DONE! 

So the guy came up, apologized profusely to us, and fixed the handle. 

Such a bother, huh? 

Pods and I grabbed a glass of wine from the room, and went back outside-





And watched the fiery sky-

















And I SWEAR I saw a bear climb up into a tree- but to this day Pods claims it was the El Capitini seeing the bear and not anyone else. 









We were laying around in a couple of adirondack chairs, drinking our wine, enjoying the peaceful valley.  It was such a nice night.









Eventually we called it a night, and headed back through the lobby.  This is the Christmas Ornament I purchased- well, this is what it looks like!





And this is a very bad pic of the elevator lobby's fireplace- the Basket-Swirl-Mural above it was painted by Jeanette Dyer Spencer.





I got some packing done and, as per usual on this vacation, hit the sack like a ton of bricks. 

Tomorrow- Glacier point AND some migty Giant Sequoias in the Mariposa Grove....


----------



## KristiMc

What a relaxing way to spend your evening!


----------



## rentayenta

podsnel said:


> No- maybe peeing. I'm not sure.





Sorry I interrupted the report for deer poop. 


That sunset is stunning. Just wow. . And what a gorgeous resort all lit up. Perfect evening in my opinion.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

> I could def deal with Glamping, but could NOT EVER deal with driving an RV into Yosemite on the 120- we remarked on our drive in how brave and crazy those people were- the RVs barely fit the road!



Oh Lord! I wouldn't want to do that drive pulling a trailer either!  There are other beautiful places that don't involve that drive  Your comments reminded me of the old Lucy movie where they were on their honeymoon pulling the "Long, Long Trailer" and she was collecting and hiding rocks in the cabinets from every stop. Almost fell off the mountain trailer first! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LINOoidixfU#t=151



> Hi there! No, we did not make it to the museum this time- if the boys had gone to a baseball game my plan was to go there then, but they ended up going to see the Angels in LA instead (the Giants were out of own when we visited SF).  More reasons to return! Was it amazing?? I would probably cry the whole way through...



It is amazing! Jim and I sat and cried together at the end.





podsnel said:


> LOL!   I was good with going up- we had been going up the whole time! The Mist Trail is just up up up- I was afraid because there was no rail- I really should have gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! This made me laugh so hard, and I will say why in a second, but are you ok? I sure hope so!  So here is what your misfortune reminded me of- My FIL was a character- he was a great, great man, an awesome Dad (it is why Pods and his brothers are great dads, too- because they learned from the best).  Anyway, it reminded me of him because he fell in the attic when he was up there fixing something, and fell right THROUGH THE CEILING AND LANDED IN A RECLINER!!!!     Hand to God, it is true.  Not a scratch on him.   It was SO KARL. Really miss that man-



Love that story! 



podsnel said:


> He was such a funny funny guy, my FIL! Really miss him.
> 
> I climbed up the pyramid at Tulum- up was easy- but down! Holy CRAP!!!! I sat on every step- it was terrifying!!!!!!!!!  I kept thinking about all those virgin sacrifices at the top they would just throw down.... I kept thinkin they had it easy because they only had to climb up, lol.  Chichen Itza is a much bigger pyramid- after Tulum I knew that no way would I ever go up that one! You're a smart girl!
> 
> Not sure you can climb either anymore, but there is another one that allows it, I think. Just in case you have any regrets not going in the past, lol.



Yikes!  I was thinking I would like to do that pyramid climb some day- never thinking about getting down!  I am terrible on stairs - I agree - good thing you didn't do the climb.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Nice update again!  Thanks for the tour  Were those deer real or stuffed?  I thought, "funny taxidermy pose"  then wondered if they were real.  Too bad Timmy wasn't making it - bad dinner, lost tour, but the night looks like it was salvaged in a great way!  AND FWIW I believe you about the bear!


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Your pictures are stunning! I can only imagine what it was like in person.

Thanks so much for the updates!


----------



## pillow

podsnel said:


> Hey- I saw a Living Social deal in Vancouver that made me think of you- it was to go sturgeon fishing- I know it's early and would expire before next summer, but maybe you want to watch for it-



Thanks for thinking of me!  I'm not much of a fisherman . . . BUT I think I will sign up for the Vancouver Living Social deals - good idea.  Maybe I'll find one for whale watching.


----------



## pillow

RIC to SFO = $439!    I KNOW I have a problem.  But to get it fixed, I would need therapy, which costs money, which means fewer trips.  So, I will remain certifiable!

Note to self for my eventual Ahwahnee trip:  Break faucet handle for free food.

Jodie


----------



## eandesmom

Oh I am sad you turned around but I totally totally get it!  And you know what, going down is harder on the quads for sure and depending on the stairs, far scarier!

Sad that Timmy was sick.  Boy do I know EXACTLY what you mean by the "best of" and then the opposite.  

LOVE love love the stained glass.  Wow.  Cancelling the tour was definitely the right call, sounds like a lovely evening and just what everyone needed.  Guess you'll have to go back to see the stars!

No shortage of salmon themed

ANYTHING

in Alaska.  Including Plates.    Actually there was a neat art gallery in Ketchikan that had some if I recall....better than the same touristy stuff we saw everywhere....


----------



## scottny

Too bad he was not feeling well. 
Okay after watching the video, I would NOT climb it. LOl
Too bad you didnt walk up. 
Nice pics. 
The tour looked really nice. 
Ooh nice plates. 
That tree trunk is pretty impressive. 
What a lovely chat with her. 
Too bad you had to cancel the stargazing part. A little info would have been helpful form him. 
Nice they comped you breakfast for the shower handle. 
The sky looked so pretty.
Great updates and pics.


----------



## DWGal210

More beautiful pictures; looks like you have a lovely night, even though you didn't see the stars.  What a gorgeous place!

That was VERY generous of them to do that for you, with the breakfast!  How nice!


----------



## Linda67

What a wonderful relaxing day and evening
It sounds like you made the right decision cancelling the tour. It would have been awful to travel all that way and not be able to have seen anything
Your lovely evening at the hotel was by far the best idea


----------



## jenseib

Everything is so beautiful and interesting.  I would love to just spend even one day in that area and take pictures to my hearts content!!!


----------



## JKSWonder

podsnel said:


> It was also a full moon tonight- but I think those activities were cancelled.  Usually the full moon lights up the Valley- so much so, that they have a full moon bike ride (gee, do ya think I should have asked Tim to go? LOL!).



 You are an evil Mommy, just like me!



podsnel said:


> And I SWEAR I saw a bear climb up into a tree- but to this day Pods claims it was the El Capitini seeing the bear and not anyone else.



Now, I know you are of my people!



podsnel said:


> Eventually we called it a night, and headed back through the lobby.  This is the Christmas Ornament I purchased- well, this is what it looks like!



I was gonna say...that would have to be some Christmas tree!  You would have had to bring a Sequoia home with you.


----------



## MEK

I still have to read and comment on your update but to answer your question about Denny - he hasn't golfed in years so I know he will pass.  But thank you for thinking of him.  

So - our plans - well first of all we will not have a park pass.    We are going to do Universal studios a couple days.

October 21st is actually our 25th anniversary and I have Cali Grille for that night.  I also booked Kona and the 18th and T-REx on the 19th.  That's all I've done because I wasn't sure when MNSSHP was.  

They finally release dates.  We can go on the 19th or the 21st.  Do you know when you are going yet?  

I was thinking the 19th since our anniversary is the 21st.  

We will probably go to Universal on the 20th and 22nd.  We will also do a water park while we are there.  

Do you have dinner plans for the 2oth or 22nd outside the parks somewhere?  

I'm also considering doing the segway tour at FW.  Any interest in that?  

Am I babbling?


----------



## MEK

Oh wow - that lodge is simply gorgeous!  How absolutely fabulous.  The views are just breathtaking.  I'm sure it was hard to leave that paradise.  Stunning!  

What a nice comp for your broken handle.  I'll take it!


----------



## dizneeat

All caught up again, Ellen!

Such a shame, Timmy did not feel any better, but your day looks great. And how nice of the hotel to treat you to breakfast!


----------



## podsnel

KristiMc said:


> What a relaxing way to spend your evening!



It was nice.....



rentayenta said:


> Sorry I interrupted the report for deer poop.
> 
> I would expect no less from you, lol....
> 
> That sunset is stunning. Just wow. . And what a gorgeous resort all lit up. Perfect evening in my opinion.



It was very nice- so pretty to just hang out and watch the cloudy sky...



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Oh Lord! I wouldn't want to do that drive pulling a trailer either!  There are other beautiful places that don't involve that drive  Your comments reminded me of the old Lucy movie where they were on their honeymoon pulling the "Long, Long Trailer" and she was collecting and hiding rocks in the cabinets from every stop. Almost fell off the mountain trailer first!
> 
> They actually filmed that movie in Yosemite!  I have a pic of it in a book about the Ahwahnee-
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LINOoidixfU#t=151
> 
> 
> 
> It is amazing! Jim and I sat and cried together at the end.
> 
> 
> See how dangerous it is to camp in Yosemite!! LOL!
> 
> 
> Love that story!
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes!  I was thinking I would like to do that pyramid climb some day- never thinking about getting down!  I am terrible on stairs - I agree - good thing you didn't do the climb.



Going up is easy- it is when you turn around at the top and realize it is basically a ladder and you need to go down fa\cing out instead of in that the problems begin.  Most of them you can't climb anymore- Tulum is off limits now. 



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Nice update again!  Thanks for the tour  Were those deer real or stuffed?  I thought, "funny taxidermy pose"  then wondered if they were real.  Too bad Timmy wasn't making it - bad dinner, lost tour, but the night looks like it was salvaged in a great way!  AND FWIW I believe you about the bear!



Real deer! Just hangin out! And thank you for believing me.  I DID see it, and it made me spooked to walk around back there after that!



ProudMommyof2 said:


> Your pictures are stunning! I can only imagine what it was like in person.
> 
> Thanks so much for the updates!



You are welcome, and trust me, it is MUCH more impressive in person!


----------



## podsnel

pillow said:


> Thanks for thinking of me!  I'm not much of a fisherman . . . BUT I think I will sign up for the Vancouver Living Social deals - good idea.  Maybe I'll find one for whale watching.



LOL!!! You know why I said that?  I was on CC and saw a post from someone who sounded JUST like you- and they said they really wanted to go fisjhing for the DH in ALaska- I almost posted "Pooh, is that you?" but then chickened out on the off chance it wasn't you and I would just look like a weirdo-   Good thing I kept my comments to myself!   But I guess I forgot I never confirmed it was you (or wasn't you) so had it in my head you wanted to fish in Alaska.  



pillow said:


> RIC to SFO = $439!    I KNOW I have a problem.  But to get it fixed, I would need therapy, which costs money, which means fewer trips.  So, I will remain certifiable!
> 
> Note to self for my eventual Ahwahnee trip:  Break faucet handle for free food.
> 
> Jodie



Is $439 good for you or bad? I have no idea! From here that would be average in the summer, I think- but you could do better in other seasons. 



eandesmom said:


> Oh I am sad you turned around but I totally totally get it!  And you know what, going down is harder on the quads for sure and depending on the stairs, far scarier!
> 
> I wasn't worried about my quads, I was worried about getting vertigo and freezing in place or falling down, lol!
> 
> Sad that Timmy was sick.  Boy do I know EXACTLY what you mean by the "best of" and then the opposite.
> 
> Ah yes, I am sure you do....
> 
> LOVE love love the stained glass.  Wow.  Cancelling the tour was definitely the right call, sounds like a lovely evening and just what everyone needed.  Guess you'll have to go back to see the stars!
> 
> As the night went on, we could not even or barely see Glacier Point from the valley (it is visible from the Ahwahnee)- but still sad we didn't go up there that night, although it did give us some much needed rest.
> 
> No shortage of salmon themed
> 
> ANYTHING
> 
> in Alaska.  Including Plates.    Actually there was a neat art gallery in Ketchikan that had some if I recall....better than the same touristy stuff we saw everywhere....



Funny you say that, because (I am sure this will shock you, lol) I have been doing alot of online pre-shopping especially looking for the stores that sell the Made in ALaska merch. I figure if I pre-shop, it will take less time when I am actually there, so Pods won't get as aggrivated with me (he hates shopping). 



scottny said:


> Too bad he was not feeling well.
> Okay after watching the video, I would NOT climb it. LOl
> Too bad you didnt walk up.
> Nice pics.
> The tour looked really nice.
> Ooh nice plates.
> That tree trunk is pretty impressive.
> What a lovely chat with her.
> Too bad you had to cancel the stargazing part. A little info would have been helpful form him.
> Nice they comped you breakfast for the shower handle.
> The sky looked so pretty.
> Great updates and pics.



Thanks! I will walk up someday- I hope! And that pottery was gorgeous- there were so many beautiful things in that store. It was very nice about the breakfast- they were great about everything at the Ahwahnee.



DWGal210 said:


> More beautiful pictures; looks like you have a lovely night, even though you didn't see the stars.  What a gorgeous place!
> 
> That was VERY generous of them to do that for you, with the breakfast!  How nice!



It was very nice, Ms. 5K! Hope you are still enjoying yourself in WDW-


----------



## podsnel

jenseib said:


> Everything is so beautiful and interesting.  I would love to just spend even one day in that area and take pictures to my hearts content!!!



Even in a whole day you would only scratch the surface- there is soooooo much rugged beauty in Yosemite- no wonder Ansel Adams was there for so long and still wasn't done I am sure!



JKSWonder said:


> You are an evil Mommy, just like me!
> 
> Is there another way??
> 
> Now, I know you are of my people!
> 
> Of course!!!
> 
> I was gonna say...that would have to be some Christmas tree!  You would have had to bring a Sequoia home with you.



Maybe good for Times Square-



MEK said:


> I still have to read and comment on your update but to answer your question about Denny - he hasn't golfed in years so I know he will pass.  But thank you for thinking of him.
> 
> No problem!
> 
> So - our plans - well first of all we will not have a park pass.    We are going to do Universal studios a couple days.
> 
> That will be fun!
> 
> October 21st is actually our 25th anniversary and I have Cali Grille for that night.  I also booked Kona and the 18th and T-REx on the 19th.  That's all I've done because I wasn't sure when MNSSHP was.
> 
> Here are our ADRs-
> 10/19 Le Cellier at 8:40
> 10/21 GFC at 9:45am while guys golf
> 10/21 *CG!!! at 7:25 (don't worry- we won't crash your romantic celebration)
> 10/22 probably HoB
> 10/23 Breakfast at Captain's Grill (want a sit down not a buffet before the cruise- this is currently the only one offered because Kouzzina is closing) at 9:55 am- then a ride to the port!*
> 
> They finally release dates.  We can go on the 19th or the 21st.  Do you know when you are going yet?
> 
> I don't think we are going- Pods and I have been 2x with the kids and not sure how the others feel about it- will need to check.
> 
> I was thinking the 19th since our anniversary is the 21st.
> 
> We will probably go to Universal on the 20th and 22nd.  We will also do a water park while we are there.
> 
> Aquatica?  Ooh...looks so cool!
> 
> Do you have dinner plans for the 2oth or 22nd outside the parks somewhere?
> 
> The dining is all messed up again online (just like when I was booking this at 6 months- GRRRRRRR.....so still need to get a table at HoB for the 22nd- want to join us?
> 
> I'm also considering doing the segway tour at FW.  Any interest in that?
> 
> Not sure- kind of want to do that with the kids after tim turns 16 next year- they love Segways!
> 
> Am I babbling?



Not at all! 



MEK said:


> Oh wow - that lodge is simply gorgeous!  How absolutely fabulous.  The views are just breathtaking.  I'm sure it was hard to leave that paradise.  Stunning!
> 
> Yea, it was hard, but Timmy was REALLY a mess that last day AND we WERE going to DL, so...not so hard to leave as you would normally think!
> 
> What a nice comp for your broken handle.  I'll take it!





dizneeat said:


> All caught up again, Ellen!
> 
> Such a shame, Timmy did not feel any better, but your day looks great. And how nice of the hotel to treat you to breakfast!



Yes- and I will have to write about that tomorrow! Need to get out of here now! My big fat butt needs to walk!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> Timmy was not feeling any better (he did not feel like he had a fever to me, I think he just had a cold and was feeling run down.  And SUPER DUPER cranky.)



Cranky?  C'mon, dude, it's not like your mom made you ride a bike or something. 



podsnel said:


> This is what adorns the ceilings' beams (although most are replicas- at some point the originals were painted over- DUH! who did that????).



 

The details are amazing, and beautiful.







podsnel said:


> The Ahwahnee Dining room, often described as the most beautiful in any Nat'l Park-



That's certainly a contender.



rentayenta said:


> Is that deer/buck pooping?







podsnel said:


> UH-OH-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sigh....Timmy is the best of days most days, but every so often, he is also the worst of days.  Guess which day he had that day!



If looks could kill...



podsnel said:


> We went up to the tour desk in the lodge at the Falls. Where the employee was of little or no help. We asked if it would be cloudy/hazy/smokey up there?  Did he have any reports? Was there any info available AT ALL??? His reply was a resounding maybe, maybe not, hard for me to tell from back here behind this desk and I for SURE am not making any more effort for you than that.



I'd say there's a 50% chance of scattered weather up there.




podsnel said:


> It did make for some interesting skies, but I can honestly say that while we were in Yosemite, I did not have the pleasure of viewing even one star, much less a sky completely filled with them. sigh...



Stupid smoke.  Now you have to go back.



podsnel said:


> Usually the full moon lights up the Valley- so much so, that they have a full moon bike ride (gee, do ya think I should have asked Tim to go? LOL!).







podsnel said:


> But we had gotten a phone call- there was a person from maintenance coming to fix the handle, and for all of our vast inconvenience (I mean- just kidding- it was not VAST at all, lol) it would be the honor of the Ahwahnee to treat us to breakfast in the morning in the Dining Room.







podsnel said:


> And I SWEAR I saw a bear climb up into a tree- but to this day Pods claims it was the El Capitini seeing the bear and not anyone else.



Probably doing the same thing that deer was.


----------



## pillow

podsnel said:


> Is $439 good for you or bad? I have no idea! From here that would be average in the summer, I think- but you could do better in other seasons.



Its a so-so price.  I saw them at $350 a couple months ago.  Funny about the fishing . . . DEF not a fisherman!  Where does the term Pooh come from?  Think I missed something (which isn't abnormal for me these days sadly).

Off topic - I said something to my kids about doing a 4 night on the Dream over Spring break 2015.  I booked it a while back and didn't tell them.  I also booked my mother and her hubbie in the connecting room (I haven't told them either).  HUGE balcony aft rooms . . . So anyway, MY KIDS DON'T WANT TO GO!  What!!??  My DSsoontobe17 says he wants to relax and do nothing over spring break, and MY DD14 only want to go if she can bring a friend (which isn't gonna happen).  Unbelievable!  What is wrong with these kids anyway????

Jodie


----------



## Beth D

Great update! Those pics were fantastic.  That's too bad you had to cancel your evening, but it sounds as if you wouldn't have seen much anyway.

I thought the deer was squatting for a poo too!   It was the "look".

The worst thing about the pyramid steps for DH in Mexico - he wears size 15 shoes (he's 6'6"). So his feet were too long for the steps too!  He even came down sitting on his butt too!


----------



## OurDogCisco

All caught up again.  I love your trip report especially since I live in California.  I live about 4 hours from Yosemite and love reading your perspective on it.  I've only stayed at Yosemite lodge or housekeeping so the ahwahnee looked nice.  We've eaten at the bar and restaurant but never have stayed there.  One of these days.  I did write a review in tripadvisor under disneyfreak67.  Now, off to find your fantasy trip report.  Thanks for taking the time to share...


----------



## podsnel

Our final day in Yosemite had arrived- while I finished packing up, and we all showered in our 100% perfect shower at the Ahwahnee (it had a handle and EVERYTHING!!!), our AMAZING breakfast of champions arrived.  

I hope you're hungry-





 3 egg omelet with ham and cheese $17.75





Raisin Brioche French Toast $14.25





Royal Arches Breakfast (two eggs any style, Has Browns, choice of bacon, ham, spanish or traditional sausage) $13.75





Happy Isles Eggs Benedict (Poached eggs, spinach, tomato, canadian bacon,hollandaise, english muffin, hash browns) $19





Homemade Muesli with hazlenuts and dates $7





Of course, coffee, OJ....wow- have to say, this was the best room service breakfast ever- everything was absolutely delicious, and thank goodness, also free. Thank you, Ahwahnee, for really REALLY delivering on the service end of the deal. 

All packed up, bell services was called and we headed down and out, walking through the Ahwahnee one final time-

Do ya think JFK drank here? How about Queen Elizabeth?





Past the shop with all its beautiful merch- glad mine was being shipped home, that onyx stuff I bought was pretty heavy!





I ran out to get a pic of the front (which DUH is really the back)





Our chevy awaits!





Buh bye....





Hmmm...that sign at the beginning of the driveway does look so familiar, huh?

We piled into the car, and headed towards today's adventures- a quick stop at Tunnel View, followed by the glorious Glacier point, and then our final Yosemite destination- the Mariposa Grove of Giant Sequoias, after which we would be driving south and on our way to Disneyland.

So far, Timmy was having a good day. Must have been the room service. How long will the benefits of a free breakfast last for our favorite baby of the family??? Hmmmm...we shall see...next-


----------



## podsnel

Before we go on, I want to post a couple of videos from the previous days' travels. This first one I think shows completely why I LOVE road trips with my family.  That goofiness that kind of takes over the car when the question "are we there yet" doesn't have the answer you want.  Ladies and gentlemen, I proudly give you my son, SPF Marble team Captain 2013-14.

Click to play




Oh yea, that was the trailer we were behind going into Yosemite in the beginning.  This next one if from the Mist Trail, the stairs-

Click to play-




Ok- so to get to Glacier Point, you drive out of the Valley and head west passing by Tunnel View on the Wawona Road, then go south for a while before you head north, east and basically straight up to get to the tippy top, which is Glacier Point. It is quite a drive. Here is a map so you can see what I am referring to-

http://www.yosemitevacation.com/images/nps-ynp-map1.gif

Our first stop was Tunnel View. This is considered one of the quintesential view of Yosemite, as it provides a glimpse of nearly everything you could possibly want to see here. Many people much prefer to enter the park from the south because this is what they see on their way to the Valley- a very nice welcome to Yosemite (although in our case it is more of a say goodbye...) 





















Even with the sun glaring directly at us and the haze from the smoke, it is still magnificent, isn't it?





Over in the parking lot, Timmy seemed to be himself again! 

click to play




Ugh. At least there weren't any signs that said keep off.  And I am sure if someone had cracked their head open we could have found a hospital just around the corner, right? Ugh.









Next we went through the tunnel, obviously doing this backwards.  See, the whole thing is that you are supposed to drive the other way, and when you exit the tunnel you see the majesty of that view before you. 

click to play




So, it was time for the ride up to Glacier Point....and O.M.G. were we sooooo glad we did not drive up here on our own the night before- DEFINITELY that bus would have been the way to go.  I think we were going about 5 mph. 

Click to play-




Oh yea- I apologize for laughing too much- not nervous laughter at all, lol. Man, I REALLy hate the sound of my own voice- but at least I'm happy- or scared $@!#less, take your pick.

Click to play-




Yes, tyler, we have to go higher....until FINALLY we were at....





Was it worth the drive?





Oh yeahhhhhhhhh......





Sorry guys, but I need to run- back with more natural beauty another time.


----------



## irenep

Thank you so much for posting your TR!

I just found it and have spent a rainy afternoon catching up on your family's adventures and getting into the mood for our upcoming trip to Yosemite (on the way to Aulani) in a few weeks time.

This will be our third time in Yosemite - as you said, it's just so beautiful

Looking forward to reading more as you head to DL (we will be going there on the way home)


----------



## podsnel

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Cranky?  C'mon, dude, it's not like your mom made you ride a bike or something.
> 
> This comment made me snort coffee out of my nose when I read it- not kidding.
> 
> 
> 
> It was probably someone related to Pods.  And when the decorator yelled athim, he probably said, "Well I didn't know!"
> 
> Not that anything like that has ever happened here, I'm just making a guess...
> 
> The details are amazing, and beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If looks could kill...
> 
> Oh...nottttt gooooood......
> 
> I'd say there's a 50% chance of scattered weather up there.
> 
> Excellent! You're hired!
> 
> Stupid smoke.  Now you have to go back.
> 
> Darn it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably doing the same thing that deer was.



No comment.



pillow said:


> Its a so-so price.  I saw them at $350 a couple months ago.  Funny about the fishing . . . DEF not a fisherman!  Where does the term Pooh come from?  Think I missed something (which isn't abnormal for me these days sadly).
> 
> I would have just said that to reference a Disney friend- and I feel your pain- getting older is NOT so great-
> 
> Off topic - I said something to my kids about doing a 4 night on the Dream over Spring break 2015.  I booked it a while back and didn't tell them.  I also booked my mother and her hubbie in the connecting room (I haven't told them either).  HUGE balcony aft rooms . . . So anyway, MY KIDS DON'T WANT TO GO!  What!!??  My DSsoontobe17 says he wants to relax and do nothing over spring break, and MY DD14 only want to go if she can bring a friend (which isn't gonna happen).  Unbelievable!  What is wrong with these kids anyway????
> 
> Jodie



I am SO SAD for you!!! Do NOTHING over have fun with a bunch of kids in the sun on a cruise???? Are you SURE they belong to you?  



Beth D said:


> Great update! Those pics were fantastic.  That's too bad you had to cancel your evening, but it sounds as if you wouldn't have seen much anyway.
> 
> I hear there was a 50% chance of that-
> 
> I thought the deer was squatting for a poo too!   It was the "look".
> 
> Maybe he has prostate issues?
> 
> The worst thing about the pyramid steps for DH in Mexico - he wears size 15 shoes (he's 6'6"). So his feet were too long for the steps too!  He even came down sitting on his butt too!



I can absolutely see where that would be a HUGE problem! And the steps are all different widths- it is not like they were molded from concrete. Those were some hairy scary steps!



OurDogCisco said:


> All caught up again.  I love your trip report especially since I live in California.  I live about 4 hours from Yosemite and love reading your perspective on it.  I've only stayed at Yosemite lodge or housekeeping so the ahwahnee looked nice.  We've eaten at the bar and restaurant but never have stayed there.  One of these days.  I did write a review in tripadvisor under disneyfreak67.  Now, off to find your fantasy trip report.  Thanks for taking the time to share...



I would stay at the Lodge- or in a trailer someone else hauled up to one of the camps- as long as it wasn't August.  Although my friend, Stephen (who it is almost time to meet!) says he always camps there in a tent and the nights are very cool- but I was taking no chances.   Ya know, I probably read your TA review! I read TONS of them when I was trying to decide if it was worth it to eat there or not (I guess you can tell how that decision turned out). I will have to look you up and see!  

The Ahwahnee was running some specials recently- I received an email- not summer stays (obviously) but there were much lower prices in the fall, from what I remember- 



irenep said:


> Thank you so much for posting your TR!
> 
> You are so welcome!
> 
> I just found it and have spent a rainy afternoon catching up on your family's adventures and getting into the mood for our upcoming trip to Yosemite (on the way to Aulani) in a few weeks time.
> 
> WOW! You are doing 2 summers worth of our vacations in one shot! (We went to Hawaii in August 2012- Aulani was fantastic- is it your first visit to Hawaii? Did you read my TR from that trip too?).
> 
> This will be our third time in Yosemite - as you said, it's just so beautiful
> 
> Completely stunning.
> 
> Looking forward to reading more as you head to DL (we will be going there on the way home)



Love DL- so much easier to get around, PLUS I got to see a lot of people I know/wanted to meet- so it was excellent!  I hope you will ride Space Mountain- OH! And Indiana Jones! Those were my two favorites. Really really fantastic.

BTW- I see you are Scottish- one of my BFs is as well, and brought us all over once- so lovely in your country!


----------



## rentayenta

Room service looks delicious.  I love eggs in my pjs. Well not _in_ my pjs.  

That drive would have out me over the edge, pun intended.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Nice comp breakfast!  Thanks for sharing the video clips - fun to see your family personalities!  The view is amazing from up there, huh?  I'm always amazed at how small the trees look on the mountain sides.  It seems like evergreens are so much more individually defined than deciduous trees when looking from a distance - or maybe I just need to wear my glasses    Love your nervous laughter!


----------



## podsnel

So once you FINALLY get up here, it is soooo worth it! Really, I wish we had come up here at the start, because you can see so much and it puts all of Yosemite into perspective.  





THIS, to me, was my favorite view of the trip. Completely inspiring- and terrifying, all at the same time! 









Hey! We were there!





This looks pretty scary, but there was a ledge with a rock wall below him-









I guess I was obsessed with Half Dome.  But who wouldn't be?





We swapped with a stranger-









The boys dared me to climb up-





So, THIS is actually Glacier Point- it is beyond a stone wall and there was a sign I think telling you NOT to go out there.  





THAT is where my friend Stephen sat to contemplate life.

Crazy nut!

And waaaaaaaay down in the Valley, you could see the Ahwahnee-





That was zoomed in- here is how it really looked from up there-





Pretty amazing, huh?





















Hey- we were there, too!













I know this is very photo intensive, but pretty sure you can't blame me!  Even more pics, coming up in a minute....


----------



## podsnel

We decided to head back to the car, as there was still more to do today- including driving 5 hours down to Santa Clarita so we would be within an hour or so of DL the following morning. So...

Good bye, 4737 ft of glorious granite beauty-









GP Visitor's Center-





There was more up here until a fire in 1969-





Somewhere in our travels (maybe when I toured the Ahwahnee?) I recall them saying that a reason for this not being rebuilt was that it was nearly impossible to get to most of the year (the road being closed because of snow). Actually, they used to do something up here in the summer called the Yosemite Firefall.  From Wiki- "For many years, the guests of the Glacier Point Hotel would witness and participate in the Yosemite Firefall. What was once a summer event would gradually become daily routine. At 9:00 every night, hotel employees would push burning embers 3,000 feet down from Glacier Point to mark the end of a performance at nearby Camp Curry. As the coals fell in a set pattern, the resulting shower would closely resemble a burning waterfall. This tradition would continue on and off from 1872 until the last firefall on Thursday, January 25, 1968."  On the Ahwahnee tour there were a couple of people who had seen it back in the day, and they said absolutely it did look like a fire waterfall!  Must have been really spectacular to see.

We purchased some MUCH needed snacks and drinks in that Vistor's Center before leaving- MAN it was HOT!!





Driving down.....





In this case, down is MUCH easier than up.  

It was early afternoon, and we had decided to do the tram through the Mariposa Grove, rather than hike it, largely due to Timmy not feeling well. EXCELLENT CHOICE.  Even if he had not been feeling poorly, most of the notable trees in the grove are well into the forest in the upper grove- a popular plan is to take the tram up and hike back. We did see a bunch of people get off when we stopped up at the top, as a matter of fact. And that would definitely have been an option if we had had 4 happy campers on this trip.

Which we most definitely did NOT have when we arrived in Wawona.

Figuring the small parking lot at the grove would be full, we decided to park near the Wawona Convenience store and take the free shuttle to the park. We actually ended up finding a spot on the road after driving around for a while, it was very croowded at this parking area, too, and hoofed it over to the store, passing this-





We arrived JUST in time, and made it to standing room only on the shuttle- the last 4 allowed on the bus. 

Up next- the joys of a Grizzly Giant (tongue planted firmly in cheek and HUGE roll of eyes on that one) and a whole buncha really big trees.


----------



## pillow

Thanks for sharing.  I love being entertained by your TR's.  Your pictures are fantastic!  I particularly love the one of all 4 of you that the stranger took.  You laughing in those videos cracks me up!!  

Jodie


----------



## podsnel

pillow said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I love being entertained by your TR's.  Your pictures are fantastic!  I particularly love the one of all 4 of you that the stranger took.  You laughing in those videos cracks me up!!
> 
> Jodie



You're welcome Jodie- thanks so much for posting back!   Glad you like all the pics- and my laugh.  Although YOU have heard it in person!

I just noticed you live in Richmond.  I will be down in Richmond at the end of July- Timmy has a baseball tournament there.  Maybe we can get together for dinner one night (depending on how the tournament schedule goes!) or something.


----------



## franandaj

Your pictures are beautiful and there were a couple of the Valley where you could totally see where the glacier had sculpted the Valley.  That was really cool to see!

I'm glad that Timmy was feeling better. That road was pretty crazy, it freaks me out driving up roads like that where there is a drop off on one side.  Yay!  You're almost to DL!


----------



## pillow

podsnel said:


> I just noticed you live in Richmond.  I will be down in Richmond at the end of July- Timmy has a baseball tournament there.  Maybe we can get together for dinner one night (depending on how the tournament schedule goes!) or something.



Definitely!  That would be fun . . . just let me know when you'll be here.  Maybe your kids can inspire mine to love vacations - ha!

Jodie


----------



## irenep

Love DL- so much easier to get around, PLUS I got to see a lot of people I know/wanted to meet- so it was excellent!  I hope you will ride Space Mountain- OH! And Indiana Jones! Those were my two favorites. Really really fantastic.

BTW- I see you are Scottish- one of my BFs is as well, and brought us all over once- so lovely in your country! [/QUOTE]
Aw, thanks, we kind of like it here too!

It's a big trip for sure but as it is such a long way for us to go it seemed like a good idea to break up the journey a little both ways and maybe make the jet lag easier to cope with... plus, its a good excuse to go back to Yosemite and DL
Will be going on Space and Indiana Jones for sure.....hopefully we will be going on everything

It's funny but your trip followed our last one a little -we also stayed at The Charlotte (air-conditioning was unusual, but effective) and had a night at the Ahwanhee too. This time we have 3 nights at The Lodge at the Falls and one at Wawona as we didn't get to the trees last time.

Have just seen you Glacier Point photos - absolutely fabulous, and you have a lovely family but what a shame about Timmy's illness- hope he gets better for DL

We have never been to Hawaii before and I doubt we'll ever get the chance to go again and trying to get as much out of it as possible so I'll need to go find your Hawaii TR for a few more pointers


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Just stunning! Sorry Timmy wasnt feeling well, but what a beautiful way to spend a morning!


----------



## dvc4life

Gorgeous scenery!  Loving all the photos.  And I would have been scared $&*%less too on that drive!  And like you said the drive was worth the view!  Just beautiful.


----------



## JKSWonder

The video in the car made me bust out laughing when Tyler says: "If this goes up on Facebook..."  cause I put everything my kids do up on Facebook!  Every cute, embarrassing, annoying, heart melting thing they do.  Now, they are too young yet to have Facebook in order to know the multitude of ways I have likely embarrassed them, but I expect I will one day soon be threatened that I better not put something up on Facebook. And I will ignore them, because I gotta get my fun (and my revenge) in somehow!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> Our first stop was Tunnel View. This is considered one of the quintesential view of Yosemite, as it provides a glimpse of nearly everything you could possibly want to see here. Many people much prefer to enter the park from the south because this is what they see on their way to the Valley- a very nice welcome to Yosemite (although in our case it is more of a say goodbye...)



Gorgeous!  Looks like the entrance to heaven itself.



podsnel said:


> Over in the parking lot, Timmy seemed to be himself again!







podsnel said:


> Ugh. At least there weren't any signs that said keep off.  And I am sure if someone had cracked their head open we could have found a hospital just around the corner, right? Ugh.



This is why you keep duct tape in the car.



podsnel said:


> So, it was time for the ride up to Glacier Point....and O.M.G. were we sooooo glad we did not drive up here on our own the night before- DEFINITELY that bus would have been the way to go.  I think we were going about 5 mph.



Cool!  Looks just like the road up Haleakala.



podsnel said:


> Was it worth the drive?
> 
> Oh yeahhhhhhhhh......



Simply stunning scenery!



podsnel said:


> This looks pretty scary, but there was a ledge with a rock wall below him-



Good spot for a fun "hanging off the cliff photo".


----------



## DWGal210

Ellen, the pictures are INCREDIBLE.  So amazing.  What a magnificent place.  I need to get out there once of these years.  I am thinking that maybe I'd do an ABD trip out West; I'll have to look where that trip goes, though.


----------



## jenseib

You know every time I read the updates here I just drool over the beauty!
It looks like another fabulous morning, but sounds like someone may still not be feeling 100%.


----------



## CRdisMom

My oh my!  It makes me can't wait to get out to Yellowstone.


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Hello, I'm back, so far behind on all my TRs. The stupid iPad gets so bogged down & slow when I can look at the Dis so I just give up.

Anyway, I would have been scared @&$?less on the drive to Glacier Point! I would be lying down in the seat with my face buried, don't want to see those road edges with no guard rails! I've had some hairy drives in Arizona on single lane roads in the Rocky Mountains that were for two way traffic!

Your photos are fun to see, the country out west is so magnificent. Speaking of magnificent, your breakfast looked so good, prices were hefty, but not unexpected.


----------



## Beth D

Gorgeous photos!  Everything is stunning!  the area doesn't seem so large, until you did the zoom out of the lodge, and you could really see how tiny it looked!

Hopefully Timmy is better, and no car sick


----------



## RGirl

Hi Ellen! I fell miserably behind - sorry. I have spent much of tonight reading your updates and enjoying the beautiful pictures.  So sorry Tim wasn't feeling well -that's rough on vacation.  Excited to continue with your adventure!


----------



## scottny

The breakfast looked good. 
Love the glass works. 
Loved the FB comment in the video. It did go on Disboards. LOL. 
It does look magnificent. 
The tunnel is cool. 
The drive up looked so pretty. 
Okay the one video was a little scary. 
What a beautiful view. It was definitely worth it. 
I would be afraid to lean on the railing as I fear it would break. LOl. 
The fire waterfall would have been amazing to see. 
Looking forward to the trees. I love big trees.


----------



## englishrose47

Wow that is some scenery !! I can just imagine you all were thirsty!!! Your pix are as always awesome Ellen !!


----------



## mefordis

Ellen, I cannot WAIT for your next installment!  I am planning a trip from SF to DLR (with PCH drive down to Anaheim) and I am using a lot of your ideas!   I'm thinking I need to start planning this trip soon, since it is going to be November 1.  

Thank you so much for your excellent trip reports and research.  I am benefitting from it a great deal!


----------



## YodasMom

I read your entire trip report, so far, last weekend and loved it!  

I'm doing an ABD - BSM adventure in Hollywood / DLR.  After that, I'm going up to SF for 4 days, planning to spend most of one day, or however long I need, at the Disney Family Museum on a Sunday, but the other 3 days still need a little planning.  I have some tours scheduled for those days.

Just wondering your opinion on Alcatraz?  Would you have felt it was really worth seeing if you were traveling alone and didn't have the boys / men with you?  I'm arriving around noon on a Saturday and still need to plan the rest of that day.  I was considering spending it at Golden Gate Park rather than taking a trip to Alcatraz but just wondering about your opinion.  This will be in mid-July which is normally quite cool in SF apparently.

I appreciate your restaurant reviews, too!  Certainly planning on trying the Dim Sum restaurant you enjoyed!

Looking forward to more of your reports!


----------



## rndmr2

Had a chance to get caught up on this TR today.

 Beautiful pics of Yosemite! That crazy road on the way to glacier point makes me reminisce! When I lived in Virginia 2002-2005 we lived on a mountain and the main road that lead up to it had a section of 5 or 6 crazy turns like that one where you saw the bus. The crazy thing about it was there were lots of logging trucks that would go up and down the mountain (going both ways..) wow was it scary to meet up with one of those!  

Looking forward to reading more!


----------



## podsnel

franandaj said:


> Your pictures are beautiful and there were a couple of the Valley where you could totally see where the glacier had sculpted the Valley.  That was really cool to see!
> 
> Awesome observation Alison!
> 
> I'm glad that Timmy was feeling better. That road was pretty crazy, it freaks me out driving up roads like that where there is a drop off on one side.  Yay!  You're almost to DL!



Not for long......



pillow said:


> Definitely!  That would be fun . . . just let me know when you'll be here.  Maybe your kids can inspire mine to love vacations - ha!
> 
> Jodie



HAH! It will just be me and Tim- I will tell him to talk it up, lol!



irenep said:


> Love DL- so much easier to get around, PLUS I got to see a lot of people I know/wanted to meet- so it was excellent!  I hope you will ride Space Mountain- OH! And Indiana Jones! Those were my two favorites. Really really fantastic.
> 
> BTW- I see you are Scottish- one of my BFs is as well, and brought us all over once- so lovely in your country!


Aw, thanks, we kind of like it here too!

It's a big trip for sure but as it is such a long way for us to go it seemed like a good idea to break up the journey a little both ways and maybe make the jet lag easier to cope with... plus, its a good excuse to go back to Yosemite and DL
Will be going on Space and Indiana Jones for sure.....hopefully we will be going on everything

Somehow, I managed to NOT go on everything- I need to go without my kids, I think- lol!

It's funny but your trip followed our last one a little -we also stayed at The Charlotte (air-conditioning was unusual, but effective) and had a night at the Ahwanhee too. This time we have 3 nights at The Lodge at the Falls and one at Wawona as we didn't get to the trees last time.

Very cool! The Charlotte was remodeled when we went- I think they were going to finish up with the remodel this winter- I wonder what they did in our room?  I guess I will know soon enough- I have a client staying there in a couple of weeks-

Have just seen you Glacier Point photos - absolutely fabulous, and you have a lovely family but what a shame about Timmy's illness- hope he gets better for DL

Thanks- eventually he will....

We have never been to Hawaii before and I doubt we'll ever get the chance to go again and trying to get as much out of it as possible so I'll need to go find your Hawaii TR for a few more pointers[/QUOTE]

It is my favorite place of all- I hope to get back in a few years. Let me know if you have any questions!



ProudMommyof2 said:


> Just stunning! Sorry Timmy wasnt feeling well, but what a beautiful way to spend a morning!



It truly was stunning- that is very accurate!



dvc4life said:


> Gorgeous scenery!  Loving all the photos.  And I would have been scared $&*%less too on that drive!  And like you said the drive was worth the view!  Just beautiful.



We just laughed and laughed....such a scary/fun/beautiful ride-



JKSWonder said:


> The video in the car made me bust out laughing when Tyler says: "If this goes up on Facebook..."  cause I put everything my kids do up on Facebook!  Every cute, embarrassing, annoying, heart melting thing they do.  Now, they are too young yet to have Facebook in order to know the multitude of ways I have likely embarrassed them, but I expect I will one day soon be threatened that I better not put something up on Facebook. And I will ignore them, because I gotta get my fun (and my revenge) in somehow!



LOL- Tyler always says that- he says I put every one of his life events on FB- today I threatened to put Great job tying your shoes today Tyler! What a big boy you are!- if he didn't behave. HAH! So good plan on ignoring YOURS when they start to speak up about it!  We have to humiliate these kids SOMEHOW!


----------



## podsnel

Captain_Oblivious said:


> Gorgeous!  Looks like the entrance to heaven itself.
> 
> It is amazing- I hear people say the same thing about Alaska, looking forward to seeing God's handiwork up there in a couple of months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why you keep duct tape in the car.
> LOL! You are RIGHT!!!!
> 
> 
> Cool!  Looks just like the road up Haleakala.
> 
> I have never taken that road- went up to the volcano on the Big Island, ended up skipping Haleakala on Maui.
> 
> Simply stunning scenery!
> 
> Yup!
> 
> Good spot for a fun "hanging off the cliff photo".



UGH- you are RIGHT! We need you to come on these vacays with us for your inspirational thoughts!



DWGal210 said:


> Ellen, the pictures are INCREDIBLE.  So amazing.  What a magnificent place.  I need to get out there once of these years.  I am thinking that maybe I'd do an ABD trip out West; I'll have to look where that trip goes, though.



Right now I am not sure there is an ABD to Yosemite- I think I looked because I thought that would be a good way to get ideas of what to dther parks, yes- Grand Canyon, Canadian Rockies, Grand Tetons maybe?



jenseib said:


> You know every time I read the updates here I just drool over the beauty!
> It looks like another fabulous morning, but sounds like someone may still not be feeling 100%.



DING DING DING DING DING!! You hit that on the head there, Mama-



CRdisMom said:


> My oh my!  It makes me can't wait to get out to Yellowstone.



I am looking forward to your FB pics, Laura!!



Wicket's Mom said:


> Hello, I'm back, so far behind on all my TRs. The stupid iPad gets so bogged down & slow when I can look at the Dis so I just give up.
> 
> On the app?  I hate looking on the app- it always shuts down on me and I lose my place.
> 
> Anyway, I would have been scared @&$?less on the drive to Glacier Point! I would be lying down in the seat with my face buried, don't want to see those road edges with no guard rails! I've had some hairy drives in Arizona on single lane roads in the Rocky Mountains that were for two way traffic!
> 
> Well, it was worth it! Personally, I have been a lot more scared on St John- you need to drive on the left, and there are CRAZY sharp, steep turns- all you can think is how is the car not flipping over backwards right now??? But it doesn't-
> 
> Your photos are fun to see, the country out west is so magnificent. Speaking of magnificent, your breakfast looked so good, prices were hefty, but not unexpected.



If you want to play, sometimes you gotta pay....


----------



## podsnel

Beth D said:


> Gorgeous photos!  Everything is stunning!  the area doesn't seem so large, until you did the zoom out of the lodge, and you could really see how tiny it looked!
> 
> That is the whole thing about it- when you can really have a perspective of just how enormous it is, it is astounding!
> 
> Hopefully Timmy is better, and no car sick



Yea, well, we don't always get what we want....



RGirl said:


> Hi Ellen! I fell miserably behind - sorry. I have spent much of tonight reading your updates and enjoying the beautiful pictures.  So sorry Tim wasn't feeling well -that's rough on vacation.  Excited to continue with your adventure!



Oh PLEASE don't worry about it, Roni! I am behind too! I go in spurts- then somedays my phone is ringing so much I can't even think about being on here- just nice to see you when you can make it!  I hope you forgive me for missing so much of YOUR TRs lately too! 



scottny said:


> The breakfast looked good.
> Love the glass works. So pretty, right?
> Loved the FB comment in the video. It did go on Disboards. LOL. Yea, he doesn't care about that- pretty sure none of his friends are following my TRs
> It does look magnificent.
> The tunnel is cool.
> The drive up looked so pretty.
> Yosemite is unreal.
> Okay the one video was a little scary.
> It was, but we laughed- so all good!
> What a beautiful view. It was definitely worth it. YES!!
> I would be afraid to lean on the railing as I fear it would break. LOl. Uh-Oh! Be careful!
> The fire waterfall would have been amazing to see. I agree- the people in our group (the Ahwahnee tour) that had seen it said it was spectacular.
> Looking forward to the trees. I love big trees.



Well, then you are going to be happy soon!



englishrose47 said:


> Wow that is some scenery !! I can just imagine you all were thirsty!!! Your pix are as always awesome Ellen !!



Thanks Rosie! Yes- we were very thirsty!



mefordis said:


> Ellen, I cannot WAIT for your next installment!  I am planning a trip from SF to DLR (with PCH drive down to Anaheim) and I am using a lot of your ideas!   I'm thinking I need to start planning this trip soon, since it is going to be November 1.
> 
> AWESOME!!! You will love it!!
> 
> Thank you so much for your excellent trip reports and research.  I am benefitting from it a great deal!



That is wonderful to hear- I know I always learn so much from other travelers, it's nice to be able to help instead!


----------



## podsnel

YodasMom said:


> I read your entire trip report, so far, last weekend and loved it!
> 
> Great! So glad!
> 
> I'm doing an ABD - BSM adventure in Hollywood / DLR.  After that, I'm going up to SF for 4 days, planning to spend most of one day, or however long I need, at the Disney Family Museum on a Sunday, but the other 3 days still need a little planning.  I have some tours scheduled for those days.
> 
> Lucky girl! That is going to be wonderful- I want to do that ABD one day too! What kinds of tours do you have planned in SF?
> 
> Just wondering your opinion on Alcatraz?  Would you have felt it was really worth seeing if you were traveling alone and didn't have the boys / men with you?  I'm arriving around noon on a Saturday and still need to plan the rest of that day.  I was considering spending it at Golden Gate Park rather than taking a trip to Alcatraz but just wondering about your opinion.  This will be in mid-July which is normally quite cool in SF apparently.
> 
> Hmmm....I thought it was an excellent tour, the headsets make it come alive, especially when you hear the prisoners recount their experiences.  BUT, if I were choosing between GG Park and Alcatraz, I would choose the park.  The park is magnificent, I loved it there. Even Pods was impressed!  And yes, all of July and August can be cool in SF- ESPECIALLY the side where that park is- do NOT forget a sweater for GG Park!
> 
> I appreciate your restaurant reviews, too!  Certainly planning on trying the Dim Sum restaurant you enjoyed!
> 
> An excellent choice, I think!
> 
> Looking forward to more of your reports!



I should be updating this one tomorrow- just did a bunch on the NYE Fantasy one- really need to finish both already!



rndmr2 said:


> Had a chance to get caught up on this TR today.
> 
> GAWRSH, you are everywhere!
> 
> Beautiful pics of Yosemite! That crazy road on the way to glacier point makes me reminisce! When I lived in Virginia 2002-2005 we lived on a mountain and the main road that lead up to it had a section of 5 or 6 crazy turns like that one where you saw the bus. The crazy thing about it was there were lots of logging trucks that would go up and down the mountain (going both ways..) wow was it scary to meet up with one of those!
> 
> Oh noooooo...I can see how that would be-
> 
> Looking forward to reading more!



Hopefully will update tomorrow! Thanks for sticking with me....


----------



## podsnel

And....I'm back!

So we squeezed? Squoze?  Is that a word? Prob not- we squished on the shuttle from the General Store at Wawona, and made it over to the Mariposa Grove.  

Timmy, for those who have been guessing, was NOT doing well.

We had hoped to take the tram up to the upper Mariposa Grove (this is where most of the trees of note are), then hike back down through the forest. Well, not today my friends. After we had purchased out tram tickets, and we all grabbed drinks and snacks from the store, Timmy started whining like a 2 year old- he just wanted to go to bed. Back to the room.

Bud- the room is 4 hours away. Ride the tram for an hour, please, and then we can go. Please.

Finally he conceded. He did not have a fever.  He did not need to throw up.  He did not have broken bones. He did not have a migraine (or any other kind of headache). He was just a little tired. He had a _mild_ cold. 

Sorry if you think we are brutal. But it was not like we were coming back this way, probably ever, and the Timmy who normally resides inside my youngest's body would regret making his whole family (including himself) miss some truly spectacular sights. Unfortunately, today we were not traveling with our friendly giant.  Today, we had the pleasure of visiting Mariposa with the GRIZZLY GIANT- look! He even had a sign!





UGH. So by the time we convinced Tim that there was no bed around the corner, and he was going to have to sit in SOME kind of vehicle, well, there were not a lot of seats left on the tram. We saw a ton up front- however those were all (except 3) being saved by some major nasty B for her family (which included 3 kids that spent the whole ride on someone else's lap- I really was not a fan of this person, and I want to know where HER sign was- my guess is in a rest stop bathroom, if you get my drift).  So the boys sat up front, and I went 3 or 4 rows behind.

OK- enough of the bad stuff.  Let's have a look at the beautiful Mariposa Grove of Yosemite, via their tram which was $26.50 for Pods and I, and I think $19 each for the boys.  You can not reserve this in advance, and the Big Trees tram departs every 1/2 an hour between 9:30 and 5.  It includes a headset with a pre-recorded audio tour, which was really enjoyable.  Here is a link to the site- http://www.yosemitepark.com/big-trees-tram-tour.aspx









Giant Sequoias are considered to be the largest living things on earth. There are 3 groves of them in Yosemite, with this one, Mariposa, down at the southern end of the park, being the largest with 500 trees. 









These trees are between 1000 and 3000 years old.





Some youngsters-





I think this is the Grizzly Giant (the OTHER one on the tour)





Many of the trees are named. This one is the Faithful Couple-









Just like the Giant Redwoods in Muir Woods, they can take a lickin' and keep on tickin'-





The clothespin tree-









It is just so hard to understand just how incredible these trees are from the photos without a person standing in front to give a sense of perspective.













When you get to the Upper Grove, there is a museum which is a replica of Galen Clark's Cabin- he is the man who discovered the grove.  Interesting story- he was diagnosed with consumption (TB) in 1853 and given 6 months to live. He discovered the Mariposa Grove and moved there- he died in 1910! That's a LONG 6 months!! He moved to the mountains to take his chances on dying or recovering- things worked out well for him!





This is where many people got off the tram to hike back down- or even just have a break, as we were to stop here for 15 minutes or so to walk around.

















Back in a bit to finish up!


----------



## podsnel

We stopped at the base of one of the trees to take a pic -









Then went to look at the California Tunnel Tree- the only living tree with a tunnel cut through it remaining. The tunnel was made in 1895 as a gimmick to allow stagecoaches to pass through.









I remember a postcard of a car driving through a tunnel from when I was a little girl- THAT tree fell in 1969.

The big one at the end of this path is the Grizzly Giant- it is not really that huge, only 209 feet (huge roll of eyes here).





Back in the tram, we saw the Bachelor and 3 Graces-





I was sitting next to the most beautiful family on the tour- a Mom, Dad and 2 very small children.  They had come all the way from Italy to see the trees. WOW.  If you listen, you can probably here them speaking in Italian- probably saying why doesn't the blonde lady go sit with her own family? Sheesh!

Click to play-




Once off the tram, we had just a short while before the shuttle would arrive to take us back to our car, so we decided to get a couple of tshirts and of COURSE more water and snacks. Followed by more water and sandwiches when we got to the General store. Shuttle time!





Heading back to our car, we saw someone fishing in the brook-









So peaceful and serene.  Click to play-




We drove past the Wawona Hotel-





And said good bye to Yosemite National Park- because now, we were on our way south- to DISNEYLAND!!!!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

More great pics!  Those trees are amazing - thanks for sharing!  Sorry Tim was having a bad day   Maybe  he'll feel better at DISNEYLAND!!!


----------



## franandaj

Yay for on your way to Disneyland.  That looks like a great tour!  I want to do everything that you did on these days, it looks so beautiful!

Sorry that Timmy wasn't feeling well and his cranky side came out, that can tend to happen.  I know first hand.


----------



## MEK

So let me get this straight - you couldn't sit with your family because seats were reserved for kids who sat on the laps of others clearly making room for you to sit.  What is wrong with people?

I've told this story, but it reminds me of my last trip to Epcot.  Cynthia & I met some other DISers to watch Illuminations from the vantage point of the deck outside of Tokyo Dining.  I was trying to position myself in such a way that I did not obstruct another adults vision.  I asked the lady behind and to the right of me if she could see.  She says, "Yes, but she can't see" and points to her 3 year old in a STROLLER whose seat didn't even clear the railing.  Not to mention the fact that the kids eyes were half shut.  Are you kidding me?  Of course she can't see - her eyes are closed and she can't see over the railing.    Nuts!  

I digress!  

The forest looks amazing and that's a really cool story about its discovery.  I'm glad Timmy was able to rally somewhat and hopefully enjoy himself a little bit.  That's far too far to go and not get to take the tour.  

Woo Hoo for DL!!!!!


----------



## DWGal210

More gorgeousness.  What a cool thing to see.  Isn't it incredible to think about those trees being there ALL those years?  Throughout all that has done on historically.  Pretty amazing.

Poor Timmy; hope he felt better quickly.

The savings seats thing is .  I'm sure these are the same people who have their crap on an empty DCL deck chair for 6 hours and then get pissed when it gets moved.  Some people are clueless.

Yay for Disneyland!!


----------



## YodasMom

podsnel said:


> Lucky girl! That is going to be wonderful- I want to do that ABD one day too! What kinds of tours do you have planned in SF?



I am doing an early morning Muir Woods tour that starts before the park opens, so it should be nice to be there before the crowds swarm in!  Also, doing a SF city tour.  And, finally, I am taking a one day - long day tour to Yosemite.  I know it's going to be a long day and that I will miss a lot, but this is all I can do this trip considering all the other things I'm doing and will then need to get back to work.  I've been to Yosemite before and plan to return for several days another time, but just didn't want to totally miss it this time!  The tour company, for all of these, uses small vans with a maximum of around 9 or 10 people, I think, so it's not a big bus thing.

Your newest photos are gorgeous.  Just love the tree enormous trees!  Hope Timmy feels better soon!


----------



## ProudMommyof2

SOOO Beautiful! I need to do this trip


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> So we squeezed? Squoze?  Is that a word?



I like it.  Let's go with squoze.



podsnel said:


> Bud- the room is 4 hours away. Ride the tram for an hour, please, and then we can go. Please.



But surely you have magical skillz to make a bedroom appear.



podsnel said:


> We saw a ton up front- however those were all (except 3) being saved by some major nasty B for her family (which included 3 kids that spent the whole ride on someone else's lap- I really was not a fan of this person, and I want to know where HER sign was- my guess is in a rest stop bathroom, if you get my drift).



 Ever heard of the art of crop-dusting?  It's usually meant for people who stop in the middle of the row in Disney auditoriums, but I can find an application here.



podsnel said:


> These trees are between 1000 and 3000 years old.



Wow!  They've seen us regress all the way from Beethoven to Bieber. 



podsnel said:


> When you get to the Upper Grove, there is a museum which is a replica of Galen Clark's Cabin- he is the man who discovered the grove.  Interesting story- he was diagnosed with consumption (TB) in 1853 and given 6 months to live. He discovered the Mariposa Grove and moved there- he died in 1910! That's a LONG 6 months!! He moved to the mountains to take his chances on dying or recovering- things worked out well for him!



 Now I know where to go during the zombie apocalypse.



podsnel said:


> Then went to look at the California Tunnel Tree- the only living tree with a tunnel cut through it remaining. The tunnel was made in 1895 as a gimmick to allow stagecoaches to pass through.



Cool!  Hard to believe it's actually alive.



podsnel said:


> And said good bye to Yosemite National Park- because now, we were on our way south- to DISNEYLAND!!!!


----------



## podsnel

franandaj said:


> Yay for on your way to Disneyland.  That looks like a great tour!  I want to do everything that you did on these days, it looks so beautiful!
> 
> You really need to! Your state is spectacular, my friend!
> 
> Sorry that Timmy wasn't feeling well and his cranky side came out, that can tend to happen.  I know first hand.



Ah, yes- I know you do- 



MEK said:


> So let me get this straight - you couldn't sit with your family because seats were reserved for kids who sat on the laps of others clearly making room for you to sit.  What is wrong with people?
> 
> What's wrong with people is a BIZARRE sense of misplaced ENTITLEMENT. I can handle most attitudes, but a sense of entitlement drives me totally cray-cray.
> 
> I've told this story, but it reminds me of my last trip to Epcot.  Cynthia & I met some other DISers to watch Illuminations from the vantage point of the deck outside of Tokyo Dining.  I was trying to position myself in such a way that I did not obstruct another adults vision.  I asked the lady behind and to the right of me if she could see.  She says, "Yes, but she can't see" and points to her 3 year old in a STROLLER whose seat didn't even clear the railing.  Not to mention the fact that the kids eyes were half shut.  Are you kidding me?  Of course she can't see - her eyes are closed and she can't see over the railing.    Nuts!
> 
> RIDICULOUS!!! Can't we ship these people off somewhere?Obnoxious Island?
> 
> I digress!
> 
> The forest looks amazing and that's a really cool story about its discovery.  I'm glad Timmy was able to rally somewhat and hopefully enjoy himself a little bit.  That's far too far to go and not get to take the tour.
> 
> He really did NOT do what I would call rally. He begrudgingly got on the tram because the alternative was to sit on a rock in 100 degree heat.  At least the tram had a little breeze.
> 
> Woo Hoo for DL!!!!!



YES!!!  That's how I felt about it! I purposefully made DL at the end of the trip because I didn't want to have PDB (post Disney Blues) for the whole rest of the trip.



DWGal210 said:


> More gorgeousness.  What a cool thing to see.  Isn't it incredible to think about those trees being there ALL those years?  Throughout all that has done on historically.  Pretty amazing.
> 
> It is- here is an old photo from it- and this is not even THAT old, in terms of the 1000s of years these trees have been alive-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Teddy Roosevelt and John Muir in the pic, among others.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Timmy; hope he felt better quickly.
> 
> A miraculous recovery as soon as we got back in the car.
> 
> The savings seats thing is .  I'm sure these are the same people who have their crap on an empty DCL deck chair for 6 hours and then get pissed when it gets moved.  Some people are clueless.
> 
> Obnoxious oblivious island- it should BE- just sayin....
> 
> Yay for Disneyland!!



YES!!!!! 



YodasMom said:


> I am doing an early morning Muir Woods tour that starts before the park opens, so it should be nice to be there before the crowds swarm in!
> 
> PERFECT!
> 
> Also, doing a SF city tour.  And, finally, I am taking a one day - long day tour to Yosemite.  I know it's going to be a long day and that I will miss a lot, but this is all I can do this trip considering all the other things I'm doing and will then need to get back to work.  I've been to Yosemite before and plan to return for several days another time, but just didn't want to totally miss it this time!  The tour company, for all of these, uses small vans with a maximum of around 9 or 10 people, I think, so it's not a big bus thing.
> 
> Also perfect! Love the small tours!
> 
> Your newest photos are gorgeous.  Just love the tree enormous trees!  Hope Timmy feels better soon!



Thanks- and he did as soon as we got in the car.



ProudMommyof2 said:


> SOOO Beautiful! I need to do this trip



YUP!


----------



## podsnel

Captain_Oblivious said:


> I like it.  Let's go with squoze.
> 
> EXCELLENT!
> 
> But surely you have magical skillz to make a bedroom appear.
> 
> I don't and stop calling me Shirley.
> 
> Ever heard of the art of crop-dusting?  It's usually meant for people who stop in the middle of the row in Disney auditoriums, but I can find an application here.
> 
> Yes, and you would think with all of the crop dusting practice and ammo they all have my men would have been right on it, but AGAIN we needed YOUR skilll and expertise to show us how it should be done in Yosemite-
> 
> Wow!  They've seen us regress all the way from Beethoven to Bieber.
> 
> Ohhh...that is soooo not right!
> 
> Now I know where to go during the zombie apocalypse.
> 
> EXCELLENT IDEA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!  Hard to believe it's actually alive.
> 
> It is why they can get pummeled by lightening and still survive, like the clothespin tree.



YES!! On our way to DL- otherwise known as the whole reason we went to CA in the first place, lol.


----------



## podsnel

We were in our car and headed south to Santa Clarita for the night.  This worked well for us since we were right at the south entrance to Yosemite.  When you finally get out of the park, the first town you go through is Oakhurst. I am mentioning this because if you are going to Yosemite and want to stay in Oakhurst at any of their Yosemite accomodations- well, you are going to be really far away from the park. So keep that in mind when you are looking-

So the drive is 41 through Fresno to 99 to 5, and takes about 4 1/2 hours. 
Most of it looks like this-





Click to play-





Until it starts looking like this instead-





Click to play-








No matter how any of this looks, it is POWERFULLY HOT- make no mistake, it's dry heat for sure, but it's 115 degrees of dry heat. UNTIL...you get to something called the Grapevine, and then the temperature drops like 30 degrees! It is wild!! Somewhere in our travels, we stopped for some In-n-Out (I almost forgot!!!)





Which was awesome as ever.  Then it was back to-









Click to play-




I texted Allison to let her know we were on our way through the Grapevine (it's her favorite) and also Jenny and Drea to say- we are on our way to Southern Cali baby!

We had decided to stay the night in Santa Clarita for a couple of reasons- we would only have an hour and a half the next morning to drive to DL, and we did not have to rush to get out of Yosemite on our last day there in case we wanted to SQUOZE in one last hike that day (which we OBVIOUSLY did not do because of you-know-who).  I personally like to rack up Hilton Honors points whenever possible (or Marriott, or Hyatt) and really like Hampton Inns (the beds are so comfy!) so that's where we picked to stay.  It was RIGHT off the highway and WOW- it was the nicest Hampton Inn I have EVER stayed in!  http://hamptoninn3.hilton.com/en/ho...-los-angeles-santa-clarita-LAXVLHX/index.html

Before we checked in, though, we stopped at a Walmart to pick up some snacks and beverages for our upcoming 5 night stay at GCV.  Mostly, we were all tired and looking forward to relaxing in the hotel room for the night.





The couch pulled out into a bed, that is where the Ts were going.









There was a full moon on this night, it lit up the sky like the sun!





Happy at last-









We turned on the TV and actually had a really nice night laughing at Steve Colbert and John Oliver who was subbing for John Stewart- man, he was HILARIOUS!!!





Lights were out EARLY- we were going to DISNEYLAND in the morning!


----------



## mefordis

Thank you so much for the awesome updates!!  Yay!  I don't have to wonder any longer what route you took to get to DLR!  So glad you stayed at the GC!  We are going to stay there in November.  

Any reason you didn't take the PCH down?  It does add a lot of time to the trip and you gave yourselves plenty of time in Yosemite.

I'll be checking often for the next updates!  Thank you!!!!


----------



## podsnel

*After waking up and eating the BEST complimentary Hampton Inn breakfast we had ever had (I am tellin you, this Hampton was awesome!), we said goodbye-





And hopped on the highway south to Anaheim.  The traffic was not so bad, we had made sure to depart at 9am after rush hour. It was not very long at all it seemed before we saw





and then on the city streets





and even better (this actually reminded me of Universal in Orlando, lol)





We passed Paradise Pier-





before arriving at our destination for the next 5 nights





As expected, I was crying.





For a Disneyfan who has never been, going to Disneyland is like going to the Mothership. I was HOME.

We unloaded with the Bell Hop and valet parked the car, then stepped inside the Grand Californian to register and gape in AWE at the lobby.





Everything- everyTHING- every last detail here is beautiful.  Grand indeed.









Our 1 BDRM villa was not ready yet, but that was fine, because we had our swimsuits on under our clothes and we were ready for a day of RnR by the glorious pool...





































Click to play




To be cont'd....

*


----------



## podsnel

mefordis said:


> Thank you so much for the awesome updates!!  Yay!  I don't have to wonder any longer what route you took to get to DLR!  So glad you stayed at the GC!  We are going to stay there in November.
> 
> You are going to LOVE it- we did not want to leave and I can't wait to return!
> 
> Any reason you didn't take the PCH down?  It does add a lot of time to the trip and you gave yourselves plenty of time in Yosemite.
> 
> I'll be checking often for the next updates!  Thank you!!!!



Good question! we had done that the last time we were in CA- drove from SF to Carmel, then down the coast to the Hearst Castle, and then on to stay in Santa Barbara with my friend, Stephen, and his crazy-a wife.   We LOVEd it, and will definitely return, but we knew our kids would really appreciate hiking in Yosemite over a drive down the coast and a Hearst Castle tour (which, for the record, was FASCINATING and I VERY VERY highly recommend!).


----------



## ProudMommyof2

I went to Disneyland twice as a kid before I ever went to WDW and I haven't been back yet. I know what it felt to experience WDW after DL, but I can't wait to see your reaction to the reverse!

Did you have any trouble getting GCV at 7 months?


----------



## podsnel

ProudMommyof2 said:


> I went to Disneyland twice as a kid before I ever went to WDW and I haven't been back yet. I know what it felt to experience WDW after DL, but I can't wait to see your reaction to the reverse!
> 
> Did you have any trouble getting GCV at 7 months?



My reaction was basically cry...walk 2 feet...cry some more...walk to feet...cry again...you get the idea. 

And no, I did not have an issue at 7 months- but- it was late August (kids are back in school) and it was AFTER D23- more on that in a bit.  I think date and checking in mid-week (not on a friday or Saturday) were helpful.


----------



## Linda67

Yay you've made it to Disneyland!
Isn't just the most amazing place.  I've visited twice and have totally fallen in love. I'm really hoping I can get back for a couple of nights this year


----------



## podsnel

Linda67 said:


> Yay you've made it to Disneyland!
> 
> YES!! Longest TR ever!!
> 
> Isn't just the most amazing place.  I've visited twice and have totally fallen in love. I'm really hoping I can get back for a couple of nights this year



I want to go back with Sean- he is obsessed with the DL App on my ipad- I want to take him so badly- maybe even next year....  I can see why you have fallen in love- it is so intimate.

And congratulations on your Degree, I am very impressed! I never noticed before, or is that tag new?


----------



## KristiMc

I would have been crying also .  I hope to get out there one of these days.


----------



## podsnel

KristiMc said:


> I would have been crying also .  I hope to get out there one of these days.



Yes, you would have! It's a great place, Kristi- I hope you guys decide to go one day...


----------



## podsnel

I am going to squeeze in one more update before I have to go to Project Graduation- because our villa was ready, and WOW was I excited to see what our view was!  Up we went, and O.M.G.- my request was honored and we had an AMAZING WOC view!!!! But first, the tour...





































It was so gorgeous in here, but really?? Are you kidding me with this view??





I was seriously running around like a TOTAL nut job- MUCH more than usual.  I mean, how often am I going to get here? Maybe a handful of times if I am lucky in life?  So- to score THIS- was HUGE! SOOOO HAPPY!!!!!













Gorgeous, beautiful detailing throughout, including the carpet-









Cont'd next post....


----------



## MAGICFOR2

DWGal210 said:


> More gorgeousness.  What a cool thing to see.  Isn't it incredible to think about those trees being there ALL those years?  Throughout all that has done on historically.  Pretty amazing.
> 
> Poor Timmy; hope he felt better quickly.
> 
> The savings seats thing is .  I'm sure these are the same people who have their crap on an empty DCL deck chair for 6 hours and then get pissed when it gets moved.  Some people are clueless.
> 
> Yay for Disneyland!!



This makes me think of the gym.  One lady came by herself, got on a treadmill two down from me, then hung her towel and keys on the one next to me.  Someone tried to use it, and she said, "my husband is still using this one, he'll be right back."  He showed up about 10 minutes later.  Another lady was doing the circuit on the weight machines, and she put her bag on the machine ahead of her so no one would use it before she needed it.


----------



## podsnel

I went a little shutter crazy too.  But NO ONE in my family could say anything about it THIS time- haha!

























































NICE!!!!













Very nice-

























Just beautiful, every inch of it, even the vaccuum closet, lol!!

We went back to the pool for a little bit- must have eaten something but I can't recall what, so maybe we just had room snacks, then back up to the room to shower and change.  Tonight, the boys would be having a boys night at an Angels game, and I would be having a night with some of my favorite California DISgirls...it was going to be an AMAZING evening!!!!!! Next time!


----------



## podsnel

MAGICFOR2 said:


> This makes me think of the gym.  One lady came by herself, got on a treadmill two down from me, then hung her towel and keys on the one next to me.  Someone tried to use it, and she said, "my husband is still using this one, he'll be right back."  He showed up about 10 minutes later.  Another lady was doing the circuit on the weight machines, and she put her bag on the machine ahead of her so no one would use it before she needed it.



*This is completely unacceptable. Can't STAND it!! *


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Now you're making me homesick!    I loved VGC!  I think they really outdid themselves!  We stayed in the hotel before they build he villas.  I think the villas are even more beautiful!  Love the pool!  Your view is amazing!!! You really had the  going!

DLR is the mother ship for sure.  "It all started with a Mouse"  I always want to add , "right on this spot."  We always go to an Angels game when we are in town - love the fireworks with the home runs!  Can't wait to see your meet up with our Drea!!! I'm sure you two had some good times!


----------



## mefordis

Ellen,
Thank you so much for all of these awesome updates!  You made my night!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

podsnel said:


> *This is completely unacceptable. Can't STAND it!! *



I know!  Like they are the only ones who want to work out today.


----------



## dizneeat

Ellen, I am all caught up! 

You have been an updating machine, girl! There is FAR too much to comment on, but I just love all the photos you take, especially all the detail. 
The VGC look awesome and your view is outstanding! Lucky girl, but then ..... by all the "advertising" you do with your TRs you deserve it.


----------



## KristiMc

Gorgeous room and an amazing view!


----------



## DWGal210

OH MY GOODNESS I am freaking out looking at your Villa pictures.  And that view??!?! Unreal!!  I would have been crying too. Just incredible.

What a gorgeous place; I need to schedule a trip out to DL.  Maybe next Spring....hmm.....


----------



## DWGal210

MAGICFOR2 said:


> This makes me think of the gym.  One lady came by herself, got on a treadmill two down from me, then hung her towel and keys on the one next to me.  Someone tried to use it, and she said, "my husband is still using this one, he'll be right back."  He showed up about 10 minutes later.  Another lady was doing the circuit on the weight machines, and she put her bag on the machine ahead of her so no one would use it before she needed it.



 Doesn't that just tick you off?! People are clueless.


----------



## dvc4life

WOW!  Is that room gorgeous or what!  I can definitely see why you were so excited.  Someday we hope to get out to Disneyland.  I have never been to California yet.

Hopefully Timmy will be feeling better for this next portion of the trip.  It really does suck when you don't feel well during vacation.  

And that Hampton looked gorgeous!  We also try to stay with Hilton for the points.  Love them free rooms!


----------



## pillow

Loving this!  

Jodie


----------



## franandaj

Wow!  So much to comment on.  Isn't that drive down the 99 just beautiful?    It's even better on the I5 when you start north of Sacramento!    Such varied and changing scenery for hours and hours on end.   

The saddest part is that all those pictures that you took over the Grapevine from ascending toward Ft. Tejon, Pyramid Lake, and the video of riding up from the Valley floor, I know exactly where those were.  I have been over that pass so many times.  And I HATE driving it, I always arrange it now to passenge on it.

I'm glad you picked Santa Clarita over Bakersfield.  Even if it is just a place to sleep, that put you all that much closer to Disneyland for the next day.  I'm glad that it was an easy ride for you and there were no accidents, sig alerts or closures to mar your drive.

Yay for the pool at the VGC!  I never get to spend much time there when we stay, I usually get down there for a pop into the hot tub and sit on a chair to dry and am out of there.  Glad you folks enjoyed most of the day there.

So was your room on the 3rd or 4th floor?  I'm assuming that it was ending in either 04 or 06.  I can never remember which ones are the studio and which are the 1 br.  I love those rooms. No matter how many times I have watched WoC from the balcony, I still revel in doing that.  Even when they are just testing the water fountains at night, it's a lovely view!  Great Score!

Hmmmm....what did you do next?


----------



## mitchwebb

At least you did not grow up a long 99, .  Love this report. I was born in SF grew up in the Valley you drove through on route 99 (Visalia) and went to College in SF.  My dad was a 5th grade teacher and our vacation every year was two weeks in Housekeeping at Yosemite.  Back then $300 for two weeks ($25 a night) and we thought it was the best vacation you could ever have.

I have never enjoyed a report more. Can not wait for you next section in one of my happiest places.


----------



## podsnel

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Now you're making me homesick!    I loved VGC!  I think they really outdid themselves!  We stayed in the hotel before they build he villas.  I think the villas are even more beautiful!  Love the pool!  Your view is amazing!!! You really had the  going!
> 
> I agree- they outdid themselves- it is spectacular.And I agree again- I totally had the pixie dust going!!
> 
> DLR is the mother ship for sure.  "It all started with a Mouse"  I always want to add , "right on this spot."  We always go to an Angels game when we are in town - love the fireworks with the home runs!  Can't wait to see your meet up with our Drea!!! I'm sure you two had some good times!



How cool! I didn't know they did that! And yea- Drea is hilarious- loved seeing her again so soon!



mefordis said:


> Ellen,
> Thank you so much for all of these awesome updates!  You made my night!



Excellent! And now you have made mine! 



dizneeat said:


> Ellen, I am all caught up!
> 
> Well you must have been busy!
> 
> You have been an updating machine, girl! There is FAR too much to comment on, but I just love all the photos you take, especially all the detail.
> The VGC look awesome and your view is outstanding! Lucky girl, but then ..... by all the "advertising" you do with your TRs you deserve it.



HAHA- I do love my DVC, that's for sure.  Still trying to figure out how to convince Pods we need the Poly when it goes on sale....



KristiMc said:


> Gorgeous room and an amazing view!



Really? I hadn't noticed...



DWGal210 said:


> OH MY GOODNESS I am freaking out looking at your Villa pictures.  And that view??!?! Unreal!!  I would have been crying too. Just incredible.
> 
> Yea you would have, my sistah!
> 
> What a gorgeous place; I need to schedule a trip out to DL.  Maybe next Spring....hmm.....



Ya know, I hear there's going to be a cruise ship out there...lol...maybe we need to do the AEP, hmmm? 



dvc4life said:


> WOW!  Is that room gorgeous or what!  I can definitely see why you were so excited.  Someday we hope to get out to Disneyland.  I have never been to California yet.
> 
> WHAT?????? I am shocked! You have got to go!!
> 
> Hopefully Timmy will be feeling better for this next portion of the trip.  It really does suck when you don't feel well during vacation.
> 
> It is not fun at all- happens too often, I think-
> 
> And that Hampton looked gorgeous!  We also try to stay with Hilton for the points.  Love them free rooms!



Exactly! Marriott has an excellent program, too.



pillow said:


> Loving this!
> 
> Jodie



Thanks Jodie!


----------



## Linda67

Oh my word, the villa is AMAZING!!!
And that view .... Just breathtaking!!
I can't wait to hear what you think of the parks (as if I can't guess!)
Oh and my 'degree' - you did see what it was in right?
The tag fairy blessed me with that honor following one too many margs in my dining reviews ;-)


----------



## RGirl

Hi again Ellen! 

I am so excited that you have arrived at DLR - one of my most favorite places on earth!!!!

Your villa looks amazing. I would so love to stay at the GC someday, but I am seriously pushing the budget with the DLH and summer rates (even with the AP discount ).  

GAH!!!  I am DYING for you to walk into DL for the first time!


----------



## rentayenta

We've had a similar view and isn't it unreal! Love love love the GCV and so glad you do too.


----------



## MEK

Those "in & out" burgers look SO good!  YUMMMMMMMMY!  

Your villa is absolutely amazing.  OMG!  I just love it!  Denny and I are definitely going.  You are making me want a 1 BR, but I just can't justify it.  Boo!  

So - you are the travel guru.  What do you think is a better plan?

(a) DL and San diego late Feb 2015.  I have enough points left to stay in a studio for 5 nights.  So I was think 5 nights in DL and whatever time I have left over in San Diego.  I'm pretty sure I am going to buy to Bush Gardens annual pass when we go to BG Williamsburg in late August.  I figure I can use it there, Seaworld in October, maybe BG tampa, and Seaworld San Diego.  I've never been to Seaworld.  Ever!  

(b) Wait until September 2015 and do DL and Yosemite.  I didn't want to go to Yosemite in Feb.  I thought San Diego would make more sense.  

Any thoughts?  

I really want to go in Feb because I just want to GET there and I need a winter vacation.  I could bank my points and go early to mid-March instead, but I just want to GET there.  

Great updates!


----------



## pillow

MEK said:


> Those "in & out" burgers look SO good!  YUMMMMMMMMY!
> 
> Your villa is absolutely amazing.  OMG!  I just love it!  Denny and I are definitely going.  You are making me want a 1 BR, but I just can't justify it.  Boo!
> 
> So - you are the travel guru.  What do you think is a better plan?
> 
> (a) DL and San diego late Feb 2015.  I have enough points left to stay in a studio for 5 nights.  So I was think 5 nights in DL and whatever time I have left over in San Diego.  I'm pretty sure I am going to buy to Bush Gardens annual pass when we go to BG Williamsburg in late August.  I figure I can use it there, Seaworld in October, maybe BG tampa, and Seaworld San Diego.  I've never been to Seaworld.  Ever!
> 
> (b) Wait until September 2015 and do DL and Yosemite.  I didn't want to go to Yosemite in Feb.  I thought San Diego would make more sense.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> I really want to go in Feb because I just want to GET there and I need a winter vacation.  I could bank my points and go early to mid-March instead, but I just want to GET there.
> 
> Great updates!



Hi there.  I know you're asking Ellen, but I wanted to chime in.  Our family did something similar to (a) above over spring break a few years ago.  We flew into San Diego and spent 4-5 days there, and then drove up to DL for 2-3 nights.  We LOVED San Diego!  If you can, go to the zoo and/or the Wild Animal Park (we enjoyed the wild animal park better).  Fun trip!  We stayed in a budget hotel on a highway somewhere (not the greatest), but I would go over to the Sea World area to run in the mornings.  I remember thinking that area would be nice to stay in - Mission Bay area I believe.  California is one of those places that requires multiple trips to enjoy it all.  I want to go back and do San Fran, Yosemite, the coast, wineries, etc . . . - basically spend a month - ha.  Good luck planning!

Jodie


----------



## Misskitty3

MEK said:


> Those "in & out" burgers look SO good!  YUMMMMMMMMY!
> 
> Your villa is absolutely amazing.  OMG!  I just love it!  Denny and I are definitely going.  You are making me want a 1 BR, but I just can't justify it.  Boo!
> 
> So - you are the travel guru.  What do you think is a better plan?
> 
> (a) DL and San diego late Feb 2015.  I have enough points left to stay in a studio for 5 nights.  So I was think 5 nights in DL and whatever time I have left over in San Diego.  I'm pretty sure I am going to buy to Bush Gardens annual pass when we go to BG Williamsburg in late August.  I figure I can use it there, Seaworld in October, maybe BG tampa, and Seaworld San Diego.  I've never been to Seaworld.  Ever!
> 
> (b) Wait until September 2015 and do DL and Yosemite.  I didn't want to go to Yosemite in Feb.  I thought San Diego would make more sense.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> I really want to go in Feb because I just want to GET there and I need a winter vacation.  I could bank my points and go early to mid-March instead, but I just want to GET there.
> 
> Great updates!







I wanted to point out that there is some speculation over on the Disneyland board that because DL will be celebrating its 60th in July, there could be more than the usual amount of refurbs late winter/early spring 2015.


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3280301


----------



## jenseib

Catching up here finally!
The Mariposa looks beautiful and I am glad you made Timmy stick it out.  Yeah, what would one hour really gain you by being on the road...sometimes you just have to be mean mom.  

I am so excited to see your GC pictures. I just feel right at home now. Of course I have only been there once, but I get that familiar feeling now. Which is a good thing!
I am trying to figure a way to get out there again as well, hoping next year, but we have friends that have mentioned doing something together, so we may do that instead....well not even sure about that either.


----------



## eandesmom

I am doing my best to get caught up today!  Man I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO behind

Love love love your exit from Yosemite.  That was a drool worthy room service breakfast!  Too much to comment on but wow, I was drooling over that gift shop, I'd have been in trouble big time.  And that drive to Glacier.  YIKES!  



podsnel said:


> So we squeezed? Squoze?  Is that a word? Prob not- we squished on the shuttle from the General Store at Wawona, and made it over to the Mariposa Grove.
> 
> Timmy, for those who have been guessing, was NOT doing well.
> 
> We had hoped to take the tram up to the upper Mariposa Grove (this is where most of the trees of note are), then hike back down through the forest. Well, not today my friends. After we had purchased out tram tickets, and we all grabbed drinks and snacks from the store, Timmy started whining like a 2 year old- he just wanted to go to bed. Back to the room.
> 
> Bud- the room is 4 hours away. Ride the tram for an hour, please, and then we can go. Please.
> 
> Finally he conceded. He did not have a fever.  He did not need to throw up.  He did not have broken bones. He did not have a migraine (or any other kind of headache). He was just a little tired. He had a _mild_ cold.
> 
> Sorry if you think we are brutal. But it was not like we were coming back this way, probably ever, and the Timmy who normally resides inside my youngest's body would regret making his whole family (including himself) miss some truly spectacular sights. Unfortunately, today we were not traveling with our friendly giant.  Today, we had the pleasure of visiting Mariposa with the GRIZZLY GIANT- look! He even had a sign!



I do not think you are brutal.  I swear.  Teen boys can be the biggest hormonal babies at times and well, it gets old.  Seriously.  Eric does this a bit more than Evan but they've both put us through it and it's like man, get over yourself and quit being a selfish baby.

Ok that was harsh and intended towards my own boys...not Timmy of course.    but boy, can I relate to this.  Dude...sucking the life and joy out of once in a lifetime experience is NOT allowed.

so there.  



podsnel said:


> Giant Sequoias are considered to be the largest living things on earth. There are 3 groves of them in Yosemite, with this one, Mariposa, down at the southern end of the park, being the largest with 500 trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These trees are between 1000 and 3000 years old.



Sigh.  Makes me want a road trip!

Except for the drive down after.  Hot, boring and hot.  But the burgers looked good and you had an excellent crash pad!



podsnel said:


> Our 1 BDRM villa was not ready yet, but that was fine, because we had our swimsuits on under our clothes and we were ready for a day of RnR by the glorious pool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am totally jealous.  My boys were NOT interested in pool time this last trip.  Evan told me it was simply due to the fact that the park was there taunting him and Eric said it was because Evan wasn't there on the day I tried to make him go.  But it messed up MY pool time as a result.  LOL!
> 
> Seriously great view.  We were 1-2 floors down and it was much more restricted by the foliage as a result.  Still good but not the WOW of yours.
> 
> I am curious...how did the boys do on those beds?????  If we were challenged, I can't imagine your tall tall boys!
> 
> 
> 
> podsnel said:
> 
> 
> 
> We went back to the pool for a little bit- must have eaten something but I can't recall what, so maybe we just had room snacks, then back up to the room to shower and change.  Tonight, the boys would be having a boys night at an Angels game, and I would be having a night with some of my favorite California DISgirls...it was going to be an AMAZING evening!!!!!! Next time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## podsnel

franandaj said:


> Wow!  So much to comment on.  Isn't that drive down the 99 just beautiful?    It's even better on the I5 when you start north of Sacramento!    Such varied and changing scenery for hours and hours on end.
> 
> GAAAHHH!!! So boring!!!! It was ok at the time tho- we had just come from seeing SO much, I think our eyes needed a break.
> 
> The saddest part is that all those pictures that you took over the Grapevine from ascending toward Ft. Tejon, Pyramid Lake, and the video of riding up from the Valley floor, I know exactly where those were.  I have been over that pass so many times.  And I HATE driving it, I always arrange it now to passenge on it.
> 
> You DO??? I would never have known...
> 
> I'm glad you picked Santa Clarita over Bakersfield.  Even if it is just a place to sleep, that put you all that much closer to Disneyland for the next day.  I'm glad that it was an easy ride for you and there were no accidents, sig alerts or closures to mar your drive.
> 
> Actually I think we ate in Bakersfield- no smell of dead cow was noted, but it was hotter than ...well, you know.  And yea, good to be closer.
> 
> Yay for the pool at the VGC!  I never get to spend much time there when we stay, I usually get down there for a pop into the hot tub and sit on a chair to dry and am out of there.  Glad you folks enjoyed most of the day there.
> 
> It was perfect!
> 
> So was your room on the 3rd or 4th floor?  I'm assuming that it was ending in either 04 or 06.  I can never remember which ones are the studio and which are the 1 br.  I love those rooms. No matter how many times I have watched WoC from the balcony, I still revel in doing that.  Even when they are just testing the water fountains at night, it's a lovely view!  Great Score!
> 
> I believe we were on the 4th floor- I usually take a pic of the room # and I forgot to this time, so sorry! Pretty positive it was 402.
> 
> Hmmmm....what did you do next?



I wonder.....something REALLY great, I bet!



mitchwebb said:


> At least you did not grow up a long 99, .  Love this report. I was born in SF grew up in the Valley you drove through on route 99 (Visalia) and went College in SF.  My dad was a 5th grade teacher and our vacation every year was two weeks in Housekeeping at Yosemite.  Back then $300 for two weeks ($25 a night) and we thought it was the best vacation you could ever have.
> 
> What a FABULOUS family vacation!! It is paradise, just spectacular. But that 99...  What a stark contrast to Yosemite! Have to say I am very envious of your childhood, though. And your current address.
> 
> I have never enjoyed a report more. Can not wait for you next section in one of my happiest places.



Thank you!! I will do my best to keep entertaining you!



Linda67 said:


> Oh my word, the villa is AMAZING!!!
> And that view .... Just breathtaking!!
> I can't wait to hear what you think of the parks (as if I can't guess!)
> Oh and my 'degree' - you did see what it was in right?
> The tag fairy blessed me with that honor following one too many margs in my dining reviews ;-)



Yes, of course I saw! I am very impressed! 



RGirl said:


> Hi again Ellen!
> 
> I am so excited that you have arrived at DLR - one of my most favorite places on earth!!!!
> 
> Great choice! It is a magical place. SO different from WDW in so many ways.
> 
> Your villa looks amazing. I would so love to stay at the GC someday, but I am seriously pushing the budget with the DLH and summer rates (even with the AP discount ).
> 
> We are VERY grateful for our DVC- DL hotels can be pricey for sure! But those good neighbor hotels offer some great rates.
> 
> GAH!!!  I am DYING for you to walk into DL for the first time!



It's coming soon!



rentayenta said:


> We've had a similar view and isn't it unreal! Love love love the GCV and so glad you do too.



Of course! Have you gotten your add-on yet?


----------



## DWGal210

Girl, if there is an AEP out there SIGN ME UP.   I have actually been looking also at the Adventures by Disney trip that goes to So Cal - kill two Disney birds with one stone by doing that trip.  But we'll see.  Next year I am going on a Med Cruise (!!!!!) so that's eating up $$ and vacation time.


----------



## podsnel

MEK said:


> Those "in & out" burgers look SO good!  YUMMMMMMMMY!
> 
> I can not lie- they really were!
> 
> Your villa is absolutely amazing.  OMG!  I just love it!  Denny and I are definitely going.  You are making me want a 1 BR, but I just can't justify it.  Boo!
> 
> I think the sudios seem to sell out first (I guess you are not the only one who can't justify it, lol!).
> 
> So - you are the travel guru.  What do you think is a better plan?
> 
> (a) DL and San diego late Feb 2015.  I have enough points left to stay in a studio for 5 nights.  So I was think 5 nights in DL and whatever time I have left over in San Diego.  I'm pretty sure I am going to buy to Bush Gardens annual pass when we go to BG Williamsburg in late August.  I figure I can use it there, Seaworld in October, maybe BG tampa, and Seaworld San Diego.  I've never been to Seaworld.  Ever!
> 
> (b) Wait until September 2015 and do DL and Yosemite.  I didn't want to go to Yosemite in Feb.  I thought San Diego would make more sense.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> I would pick A- we started out with that plan, but Pods wanted Yosemite, so we changed to that. You WILL want to go back, and maybe you can plan THAT trip when you are not quite as ancy to go to the Mothership asap, and make it in May when the waterfalls are gorgeous in Yosemite (and it is not 100+ degrees in the Valley). SeaWorld has some nice packages, too- and I see you have gotten a LOT of advice on your dilemma, so let us know what you decide!
> 
> I really want to go in Feb because I just want to GET there and I need a winter vacation.  I could bank my points and go early to mid-March instead, but I just want to GET there.
> 
> Great updates!



You need to GO! ASAP!!




jenseib said:


> Catching up here finally!
> The Mariposa looks beautiful and I am glad you made Timmy stick it out.  Yeah, what would one hour really gain you by being on the road...sometimes you just have to be mean mom.
> 
> Yea, and it's ok- he still loves me! We had alot of fun going away for baseball this weekend together.
> 
> I am so excited to see your GC pictures. I just feel right at home now. Of course I have only been there once, but I get that familiar feeling now. Which is a good thing!
> 
> I know what you mean!  And I have only been there once, too, so we are the same-
> 
> I am trying to figure a way to get out there again as well, hoping next year, but we have friends that have mentioned doing something together, so we may do that instead....well not even sure about that either.



So much fun to vacation with friends- where do you think you will go?


----------



## podsnel

eandesmom said:


> I am doing my best to get caught up today!  Man I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO behind
> 
> HAH! You and me BOTH!!
> 
> Love love love your exit from Yosemite.  That was a drool worthy room service breakfast!  Too much to comment on but wow, I was drooling over that gift shop, I'd have been in trouble big time.  And that drive to Glacier.  YIKES!
> 
> Yea- you would probably just park the car at the bottom and race your hubby straight up on foot, lol.
> 
> I do not think you are brutal.  I swear.  Teen boys can be the biggest hormonal babies at times and well, it gets old.  Seriously.  Eric does this a bit more than Evan but they've both put us through it and it's like man, get over yourself and quit being a selfish baby.
> 
> YES!! They are soooo great most of the time, but, MAN- the hormones and whininess really put a damper on the day!
> 
> Ok that was harsh and intended towards my own boys...not Timmy of course.    but boy, can I relate to this.  Dude...sucking the life and joy out of once in a lifetime experience is NOT allowed.
> 
> so there.
> 
> It can be towards Timmy, too- I am not that easily offended, and he was being a HUGE baby- Tyler was even complaining about him.
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh.  Makes me want a road trip!
> 
> Well, yea- it's just a little ride south for you!
> 
> Except for the drive down after.  Hot, boring and hot.  But the burgers looked good and you had an excellent crash pad!
> 
> Alison had told us how hot is was going to be- and man, she was NOT kidding!!
> 
> 
> 
> podsnel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our 1 BDRM villa was not ready yet, but that was fine, because we had our swimsuits on under our clothes and we were ready for a day of RnR by the glorious pool...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am totally jealous.  My boys were NOT interested in pool time this last trip.  Evan told me it was simply due to the fact that the park was there taunting him and Eric said it was because Evan wasn't there on the day I tried to make him go.  But it messed up MY pool time as a result.  LOL!
> 
> BOO!! I was pretty happy they were into it- I think we were all ready for a down day, and they DID have the Angels game to look forward to, which helped-
> 
> Seriously great view.  We were 1-2 floors down and it was much more restricted by the foliage as a result.  Still good but not the WOW of yours.
> 
> We really were totally pixie dusted BIG time! I am sure next time we will have Dumpster view to even out our room karma.
> 
> I am curious...how did the boys do on those beds?????  If we were challenged, I can't imagine your tall tall boys!
> 
> No complaints- but I think Timmy is used to it and he sleeps scrunched up.  This weekend he took a 2 hour nap of exhaustion on my friends ottoman- pretty funny to see.  Then he went back to the bedroom and had about a foot of himself dangling off the end of the bed.
> 
> How perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a great evening for all of us!
> 
> 
> 
> DWGal210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, if there is an AEP out there SIGN ME UP.   I have actually been looking also at the Adventures by Disney trip that goes to So Cal - kill two Disney birds with one stone by doing that trip.  But we'll see.  Next year I am going on a Med Cruise (!!!!!) so that's eating up $$ and vacation time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really want to do the DCL one first, I think- but I would love to do all of that!! And I think doing a med cruise and an ABD in the same year means you better start playing the lottery and win!
Click to expand...


----------



## podsnel

After a little more RnR by the pool-





We went our seperate ways.  The boys were so excited to see a game at a different stadium-





You can see they both got shirts- it was an excellent night out! 

I could have gone with them, but instead I was going to hook up with Alison and Fran, and then Jenny and kids, because to be honest it would have absolutely KILLED me to wait one whole day to go into those parks! Alison texted me when she was in the building, and I went down to the lobby to meet my friend. Looks like a CM was down there telling some stories-





 Lucky me, Alison and Fran had called in a favor from a friend, and tonight we would be hanging in the exclusive 1901 Lounge inside the California Adventure park. Alison led the way to the GCH entrance to it, and quickly we were at Carthay Circle which is where the lounge is located.  Rentayenta was there to say hello- 





with a promise to hook up later in Disneyland where she was busy going commando with her kids. WOW, was it ever awesome to meet thses ladies!! Like seeing old, dear friends except I had never met them before! But that's kind of how it is with DISfriends, isn't it?

Anyway, Fran was inside 1901 too, I was so happy she decided to come out that night!  We were ordering apps to share, along with Gin martinins for Alison and myself- of COURSE!! Who wants to miss thie ice cube show?? It is the coolest thing ever!





So, basically this ice cube contraption was created by a Scotch Whisky company in China, to chill whisky without diluting it. She begins with an airless, bubbleless ice cube-





The ice block is put into the mold-





The warmth of the room has heated the metal cylinder mold just enough to slowly close on the block of ice-





Creating a perfect, solid sphere of ice for your glass-





Look at how clear and perfect it is!









What makes this little ice cube even MORE special is the fact that it is such new technology, it is found no where else in the US yet- well, I don't know, maybe that has changed since last summer, but pretty amazing that someone from Disney saw it and said we need that in our very exclusive club!













Beyond our amazing martinis, there was really SO much to see in here. 





Personal photos and memos adorn every wall-





On to some apps! Mini hot dogs in puff pastry-





Chilled Watermelon Skewers with Lime Sorbet-





Queso Fundido and chips-





Cala-Rita Flatbread with Summer tomatoes, Bacon, Basil and Cheddar





YUM.  This is my favorite way to eat- trying a little bit of everything! We ordered another round, this time some wine- actually, my favorite white wine, Vouvray-





I went around and took more photos-





And Alison took a couple of pics of me which I promptly posted on Facebook-









Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

This one was like the special magical art on the Disney Fantasy and Dream- Walt was drawing-

















The note is a memo about belly buttons being obscene and being removed from all animated characters- definitely not from 2013!





Walt's private plane (wow! It was really small! lol...)













I LOVED the paper on the ceiling- it was perfect!





I had the best time with Alison and Fran! Eventually, though, it was time to move on...good bye 1901..













So friendly and nice!  Next, we had some shopping to do. Well, correction- Fran had some POWER shopping to do.

You think you know what power shopping is?  Unless you have been shopping with Fran, I am pretty sure you do NOT.   Up next time!


----------



## Misskitty3

Pretty pick of all three of you ladies!

That ice cube thing is really cool.....hahaha!  Seriously, that is so neat and fun that they do it table side!

That food looks amazing. Especially the watermelon...sounds so refreshing!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

My goodness, you've been an updating machine all of a sudden, and there's no way I can pick and choose quotes to comment on.  I'll just say that the Grand Californian looks amazing, and that view from your room is fantastic!  

Very cool that you could meet up with Alison and Jenny!  The 1901 lounge looked really cool, and I officially want an ice globe maker for my house.


----------



## jedijill

Playing catch up!!!!

Those trees in Yosemite are awe inspiring!

Yay!  You are at DL!  I fell in love with the GCH and I cannot wait to stay there some of these days!

Awesome Dis meet at 1901!  I love that place. 

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

Yay! Our meet. It was so fun to finally meet you and see A&F again.


----------



## CRdisMom

it is like going home when you are there.  I was last there in 1998.  A land long, long ago.  It was pre-construction of cali adventure.  I'm so glad disney took it up a notch with the hotels there.  It was so holiday inn-esque.  But the villa looks divine!


----------



## franandaj

Yay!  We had so much fun that day, only to be upstaged by the next time we met!  I could really use some of that Queso Fundido right now!

It was like meeting old friends, we could have chatted for hours!  Buy you're right, Fran had a mission to take care of!


----------



## DWGal210

Super swanky!!  What a fun night, and DIS meets to boot?!  

The club looks fantastic; what a special experience!  That ice cube business is CRAZY - how incredible!! 

So after you mentioned about those CA cruises.... I of course went on the DCL site and started looking at that 3 night out of San Diego.  So now, of course, I am pricing out that cruise + a stay at Disneyland.

I am blaming you.


----------



## MEK

Misskitty3 said:


> I wanted to point out that there is some speculation over on the Disneyland board that because DL will be celebrating its 60th in July, there could be more than the usual amount of refurbs late winter/early spring 2015.
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=3280301



Thanks for the info Miss Kitty.  I did not know that.  I'll check it out.  

And you too Ellen -  So go to the mothership ASAP!  I love that advice because that's what I really want to do, but it I have to wait I'll survive.  

Now back to read!


----------



## MEK

I totally agree that meeting DISers who've never met before IS really like meeting old friends.  How wonderful that you all got to meet in 1901.  That really does look like the coolest place EVER!  

Yours is the second TR where I saw the amazing ice sphere.  Super cool!  

So glad the boys were off doing boy things that evening so you could hang with the girls.


----------



## franandaj

DWGal210 said:


> Super swanky!!  What a fun night, and DIS meets to boot?!
> 
> The club looks fantastic; what a special experience!  That ice cube business is CRAZY - how incredible!!
> 
> So after you mentioned about those CA cruises.... I of course went on the DCL site and started looking at that 3 night out of San Diego.  So now, of course, I am pricing out that cruise + a stay at Disneyland.
> 
> I am blaming you.



Is that the May 17, 2015 cruse to Ensenada? I'm booked on that and the 2 day cruise to nowhere right before it. The DIS group for that cruise sounds super fun!  You'll have a blast if you joicruise

You can blame me too!


----------



## englishrose47

That was some ice cube !!  Yay for another Dismeet!!!1901 looks very neat!!!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Look how you roll!  Getting into an exclusive club and getting to try out a new super ice invention!  That orb is so cool, but the process is mind boggling.   I just assumed you were meeting Drea this night - so cool you got to meet Allison and Rentayenta, too.  

The stone formation in the corner at the ball field is where the fireworks come out of.


----------



## mefordis

Great update!  I recently watched a reality show on Bravo called Southern Charm, taking place in New Orleans (it just sucked me in for some reason but it was so trashy and fun to watch!)  One of the guys on the show was in a cigar/wine lounge and ordered a scotch with one of those spherical ice cubes.  

Whenever I see an update to this report my day gets better!


----------



## podsnel

We headed over to a store in Hollywood Land where Fran was ready to do some SERIOUS damage! To be clear, shopping with Fran is an E Ticket event!









Not sure what the name of this particular store was, I was too busy gawking at EVERYTHING around me every step, but I would guess Alison has been there once or twice and could help me out here. 









A team of CMs was helping Fran make her purchases- literally- a TEAM- and while she made her choices, Alison took me behind the store (next to the store?  Still busy gawking at everything, I was just going along for the ride) to see the Animation Academy and the Zoetrope.













This was the coolest thing- all I kept thinking was Sean would LOVE this- I really need to go back with him! Hopefully watching this will not give anyone a seizure-

Click to play-








Oh wait! I found it! we were shopping at Off the Page!





Fran's purchases complete, it was time for the women to head to the car with their loot-









YUP! That Fran- she can SHOP!









They headed to their car and said they were fine packing it up without me, so we said our temporary good byes (we were meeting up again on Sunday! Yay!) and I said good bye to CA-





Then turned around to say hellooooo to Disneyland!









Disneyland is different from WDW in many ways- the first I noticed was that they still use a hand stamp here to re-enter the park.  When is the last time you had one of those in WDW?  I was really excited that I was FINALLY in DL! Jenny was in there already having dinner at the Plaza with her kids, and I was going to meet her there. But first, had to post a selfie on FB!





Back later with the rest of my night with the AWESOME Rentayenta crew!


----------



## englishrose47

Great Update and WOW can Fran shop !!!!!!


----------



## podsnel

Misskitty3 said:


> Pretty pick of all three of you ladies!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> That ice cube thing is really cool.....hahaha!  Seriously, that is so neat and fun that they do it table side!
> 
> YES!! It was a special experience!
> 
> That food looks amazing. Especially the watermelon...sounds so refreshing!



It was a refreshing one- all the food was very good, it comes from the same kitchen Carthay Circle's food does.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> My goodness, you've been an updating machine all of a sudden, and there's no way I can pick and choose quotes to comment on.  I'll just say that the Grand Californian looks amazing, and that view from your room is fantastic!
> 
> Yea, I have been busy- trying to finish 2 mega TRs at once is a LOT, so I have been at it when I get the time- just want everything done before August so I can write the Alaska one without other obligations in a more timely manner.
> 
> Very cool that you could meet up with Alison and Jenny!  The 1901 lounge looked really cool, and I officially want an ice globe maker for my house.



OK! Me too!



jedijill said:


> Playing catch up!!!!
> 
> I know the feeling!
> 
> Those trees in Yosemite are awe inspiring!
> 
> They really are- I had someone say to me once "what's the big deal- ya see one tree, you have seen them all".  REALLY could not have agreed LESS with that opinion.
> 
> Yay!  You are at DL!  I fell in love with the GCH and I cannot wait to stay there some of these days!
> 
> It is worth it, for sure....
> 
> Awesome Dis meet at 1901!  I love that place.
> 
> Jill in CO



SO nice, isn't it?



rentayenta said:


> Yay! Our meet. It was so fun to finally meet you and see A&F again.



YAY!! 



CRdisMom said:


> it is like going home when you are there.  I was last there in 1998.  A land long, long ago.  It was pre-construction of cali adventure.  I'm so glad disney took it up a notch with the hotels there.  It was so holiday inn-esque.  But the villa looks divine!



You could not go up any more notches from the GCH- every inch is worthy of being called GRAND.



franandaj said:


> Yay!  We had so much fun that day, only to be upstaged by the next time we met!  I could really use some of that Queso Fundido right now!
> 
> Definitely!! And that queso was seriously yummy-
> 
> It was like meeting old friends, we could have chatted for hours!  Buy you're right, Fran had a mission to take care of!



I agree- good thing we had more time together later in the week!  Hooray for 2 meets in 1 vacay....



DWGal210 said:


> Super swanky!!  What a fun night, and DIS meets to boot?!
> 
> It was very fun!
> 
> The club looks fantastic; what a special experience!  That ice cube business is CRAZY - how incredible!!
> 
> It was - science rocks!
> 
> So after you mentioned about those CA cruises.... I of course went on the DCL site and started looking at that 3 night out of San Diego.  So now, of course, I am pricing out that cruise + a stay at Disneyland.
> 
> I am blaming you.



 Yea, right- like you need a push...


----------



## DWGal210

franandaj said:


> Is that the May 17, 2015 cruse to Ensenada? I'm booked on that and the 2 day cruise to nowhere right before it. The DIS group for that cruise sounds super fun!  You'll have a blast if you joicruise
> 
> You can blame me too!



Yes that's the one!!  Hahaha more people to blame, I love it!   I will definitely join the DIS group if I book it.


----------



## DWGal210

WOW that was a power shopping trip!!  That's a lady after my own heart!!   I always love to see Disney shopping bags and the treasures that people are taking back home with them.


----------



## podsnel

MEK said:


> Thanks for the info Miss Kitty.  I did not know that.  I'll check it out.
> 
> And you too Ellen -  So go to the mothership ASAP!  I love that advice because that's what I really want to do, but it I have to wait I'll survive.
> 
> Now back to read!



Can't wait to hear what you decide!!



MEK said:


> I totally agree that meeting DISers who've never met before IS really like meeting old friends.  How wonderful that you all got to meet in 1901.  That really does look like the coolest place EVER!
> 
> It was amazing- and it was my first DL experience- I am spoiled for LIFE!
> 
> Yours is the second TR where I saw the amazing ice sphere.  Super cool!
> 
> It was really pretty-
> 
> So glad the boys were off doing boy things that evening so you could hang with the girls.



Me too! It all worked out well- remember, originally we were going a week earlier- if that had happened, they would have seen the Giants play in SF- but since they were on the road when we were in SF after we changed our visit to accommodate and avoid D23, they saw the Angels instead.



franandaj said:


> Is that the May 17, 2015 cruse to Ensenada? I'm booked on that and the 2 day cruise to nowhere right before it. The DIS group for that cruise sounds super fun!  You'll have a blast if you joicruise
> 
> You can blame me too!







englishrose47 said:


> That was some ice cube !!  Yay for another Dismeet!!!1901 looks very neat!!!



It was- I could have been in there for hours reading and looking-



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Look how you roll!  Getting into an exclusive club and getting to try out a new super ice invention!  That orb is so cool, but the process is mind boggling.   I just assumed you were meeting Drea this night - so cool you got to meet Allison and Rentayenta, too.
> 
> Drea came for the weekend- she is still a few days away.
> 
> The stone formation in the corner at the ball field is where the fireworks come out of.



Cool! Thanks! And can't wait for my Apriori to arrive!



mefordis said:


> Great update!  I recently watched a reality show on Bravo called Southern Charm, taking place in New Orleans (it just sucked me in for some reason but it was so trashy and fun to watch!)  One of the guys on the show was in a cigar/wine lounge and ordered a scotch with one of those spherical ice cubes.
> 
> I saw that!! Those people were nuts (well, except the one girl- she seemed normal. ). I forgot about it tho-
> 
> Whenever I see an update to this report my day gets better!



Awww!!!! Thanks! I am so glad! I am trying to finish it in July- it needs to come to an end- so I hope you'll come and read about Alaska, too!


----------



## rentayenta

Holy shopping!  




I can't believe it's been almost a year since we met.


----------



## KristiMc

I agree with the Holy Shopping - What fun!!

Yay for meeting up with DISfriends!!


----------



## JKSWonder

LOVE all the 1901 stuff!  How cool.


----------



## podsnel

englishrose47 said:


> Great Update and WOW can Fran shop !!!!!!



LOL Rosie- she's a PRO!! 



DWGal210 said:


> WOW that was a power shopping trip!!  That's a lady after my own heart!!   I always love to see Disney shopping bags and the treasures that people are taking back home with them.



Can't even begin to imagine the damage the two of you could do together.....


----------



## podsnel

Once inside the park, it felt familiar, but different. I kind of felt like I was having an out-of-body experience, to be honest! Look! See?





I slowly made my way up Main St, taking it all in. It is surreal the first time you experience it. No pics, I was too busy enjoying the moment of visiting a Disney park for the FIRST time again.

Don't get too many chances to do that!

I went up to the castle, and it was time for another FB post-





Something like DREA!! THE CASTLE IS HUGE!!!!!

Get ready, MEK- because as soon as your friends from your non-DIS life find out you are going to DL for the first time, they will CONSTANTLY feel the need to make you aware-

Ya know, the castle is MUCH smaller there.



I heard that so many times in the year before I went. SO many times. It got to the point I was making stuff up-

"No it's not- it's actually bigger per cubic inch it's all done with mirrors and stuff but technically speaking, it's much larger. Cool, huh?"

I don't think anyone believed me, but I figured it was better than smacking everyone. 

I found Jenny etal finishing up their dinner at the Plaza. They were all having a FABULOUS time, and were ready to ride- what did we end up with?  I am very excited to say, my first ride in DL was Space Mountain. During the fireworks.  Which of course you can watch when you are on line, because in DL, you mostly wait outside. 

















There was constant chatter- it was wonderful- have you met Jenny? She is the Disney energizer bunny- zip-zip-zip- just awesome! And her kids? OMG- the best! It was the most entertaining wait in a queue I have ever had!









I got to ride with Chloe-





And Jenny, Gabby and Josh rode in another car-





LOLOLOL!!!! So funny!! Oh- and the ride? Ten MILLION times better than SM in WDW- it is smoother, you get to ride with someone next to you, and the music is perfect. AWESOME!!!





Next- we went to





It was kind of nice- like I had tour guides in DL. Me likey!













It was so sweet, and an original, and I was very glad we went on, because my men of the He-Man Woman-Haters club (not really, but you know what I mean) would never have given that one a spin. Speaking of a spin-





That we did not ride, but it is pretty outside under the lanterns, isn't it? I'm not worried- I will live on this ride I am sure when I bring Sean.

Next was Pinocchio? Snow White? Both? Not sure now- but I did take a pic while we waited-





Such a fun family, I am so happy we got to spend time together, I only wish my kids could have been there too! It was time to call it a night- Jenny etal was headed back to the beach, and I was going back to VGC. Thanks for being my tour guides, all of you- Alison and Fran too!- made my very first day at DL completely magical.





Walking to the villas-





And then back to that completely ROCKIN view-









The boys reported they had an excellent night, it was a ton of fun- yay us!

Up next- oh, so MANY great things in DL!


----------



## podsnel

rentayenta said:


> Holy shopping!
> 
> Yea I know!!
> 
> 
> I can't believe it's been almost a year since we met.



Yup! Hope we can hang out again sometime...



KristiMc said:


> I agree with the Holy Shopping - What fun!!
> 
> Yay for meeting up with DISfriends!!



It was a lot of fun!



JKSWonder said:


> LOVE all the 1901 stuff!  How cool.



I had much less regret about missing the museum in SF after 1901- there was a ton of memorabilia in that little space-


----------



## franandaj

Yup!  That's my Gal! Shopping up a storm! I hate to say it but we have had at least two more experiences like that, once by ourselves. I literally had to drop her off at the DL pickup on Harbor with all our loot, get the car from the Parking garage and come get her and the loot, because it wouldn't fit on the tram.

Another night we were with Bret (who isn't following over here, but has an epic never ending TR on the DL boards, and again we were escorted by a CM to our loading area.)  Yes we have even brought our own dolly and strapped it on the back of the scooters knowing we are going to take that much back out of the park.  I'm not sure if I should hang my head in shame or stand proud for her abilities, but in about two updates on my current TR she does it again at Darth's Mall.  I helped a little bit, but again mostly her....

One great thing is that now that we are in the new house all this stuff can come out of their boxes and finally be on display!

I'm so glad you got to spend the rest of the evening with Jenny and her clan, they are a lot of fun.  We really haven't seen them in all their glory, they have been a bit subdued in the few times we have met up with them, but I can tell they are tons of fun!

I'm glad that your night with all the DIS ladies started off your DL portion of the trip with a bang!  We had a great time with you and an even better time with you and Drea!  Looking forward to how you spent the time with your Man Clan!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Finally made it back to catch up! I must say I wasn't impressed with the tree pictures until the first one with the tiny human by the tree! Wow that thing was ginormous! Just looking at the photos of trees with nothing for perspective doesn't give one a true idea of everything.

The In & Our burger blew my mind wonderful looking, I could go for one now!

The scenery on the drive from Yosemite is much like the scenery on the way to the Grand Canyon, nothing, then wow!

Ah the mothership! I've been dreaming of going there since I was 7 years old & Walt was giving us a tour on the Mickey Mouse Club show. I knew we could never afford something like that, but a small child could dream! WDW fulfills the dreams, but Disneyland could bring me to my knees. The villa was so nice & every time it would look at the view I probably would burst into tears. I get emotional over stuff like that!

Hopefully I will be able to chime in in a much shorter time frame.


----------



## DWGal210

What a fun night at DL!  Looks like you all had a great time and got to hang out with some fun people. 

That view from your room is incredible.  Just amazing.


----------



## jenseib

Space mountain is about 5000 zillion times better at DL.  So smooth there!
Wow your friend really knows how to shop.  What did she buy and for who? I think I need to become her new best friend.


----------



## podsnel

On the morning of our first full day in Disneyland, Pods and I were up before the boys and tip toed out of the room and over to White Water Snacks for some take out breakfast.  I wanted to get a refillable mug, but couldn't find them, so I asked a CM. "Oh, we don't have those". Huh? I could buy a generic plastic mug as a souvenir (of what, I am not sure, because it was not like it said Disneyland, or GCH on it- it was just characters).  But the mug did not have any refill bennies. Hmm. Ok- not a big deal, but seemed strange considering EVERY other Disney property (I am talking HHI, Aulani & Vero Beach) has them. 

Anyway....we purchased a Fruit Plate 7.99





Which was really nice and worthy of the state of California for sure; and then 2 California Breakfast Burritos-
Scrambled Eggs, diced Tomato, Cheddar Cheese, Bacon and Red Bliss Potatoes 6.99









They were very large and an excellent value, especially because we split them between 4 of us. We got into the parks at a decent hour that morning, for us, I mean- I think it was 9am? SOOOO easy, once again, to enter via the private and exclusive GCH entrance into CA. Our first choice- ToT-

















I have almost this same antique tea cart-





Although mine is a little fancier and hopefully a WHOLE lot less dusty! Timmy was all smiles this morning-





Even though this is not his favorite ride-





Tyler is soooooo cooooool





So fun!! 





But here is one of the very few rides we were on that was maybe not as good as the one in WDW- it only goes up and down, it does not travel out. Know what I mean? Still a riot though! Back outside-





LOVE that Disneyland and CA still have all these vehicles going around. It really adds something to the feel of the parks. So, I don't know why or how it happened, but my photo card scrambled up my photos- so, sorry if some of these are out of order, but they ARE from this day-









We weren't quite sure where to head next. So for the first time in like 100 years, Tyler pulled out a map-





When he was little, he used to pull out the map ALL the time, and walk following along in WDW. It was so cute to see it again!  (Although he didn't think so when we pointed it out to him)-





Next we hit Soarin- this was going on across the street-





It is a completely different queue, but OMG ALWAYS a short line! Excellent!!









Look! There's Timmy on his bike!





Half Dome!! We are back!





Outside other people were taking photos with Flight Attendant Minnie- not us of course. We are way to cool for THAT. Insert HUGE roll of eyes here.





Next up was 





And really?? 10 MINUTES??? Yes, really. 10 minutes was all it took to get on the ride. Keep in mind, this was a Thursday.  The stan by times would completely change over the weekend. But today...WOOHOO!!!!






Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

We liked it SO much, we all got right back on again!









Next up was





This is very similar to WDW in that there is ALWAYS a line- but it was a bit shorter at 30-40 mins I think.  And we got to wait outside, like you do for many of the rides in DL









I was giving a lot of thumbs up on this trip- I guess I liked it there. LOL.

Afterwards-













At this point, we were staring to get hungry, and wanted to have lunch over in DL.  On the way over-





Of course, everyone was WOWed by the amount of time it took to get from one park to the other.









Whoops! Out of pics and need to get some work done- see ya real soon!


----------



## KristiMc

Loving these updates .  

That is great that Tyler pulled out the map.  It's nice to see the little kid we remember in them once in a while.  

Alaska is getting so close for you .  I just booked us for the Pan Pacific for 6-7-15.  A little far out and not even sure of our travel plans yet but at least I have it if we want it (I can cancel up to 2 days out).  I learned over the weekend that the Women's World Cup will be in Canada starting on 6-6-15 (and Vancouver is one of the cities), so I am going to try to book airfare as soon as I see something decent.  Don't want to be fighting for flights with all the soccer fans.


----------



## podsnel

franandaj said:


> Yup!  That's my Gal! Shopping up a storm! I hate to say it but we have had at least two more experiences like that, once by ourselves. I literally had to drop her off at the DL pickup on Harbor with all our loot, get the car from the Parking garage and come get her and the loot, because it wouldn't fit on the tram.
> 
> Another night we were with Bret (who isn't following over here, but has an epic never ending TR on the DL boards, and again we were escorted by a CM to our loading area.)  Yes we have even brought our own dolly and strapped it on the back of the scooters knowing we are going to take that much back out of the park.  I'm not sure if I should hang my head in shame or stand proud for her abilities, but in about two updates on my current TR she does it again at Darth's Mall.  I helped a little bit, but again mostly her....
> 
> Here is where normally I would say I can only imagine- but, I don't need to imagine it, because I have seen it in person! Never have I seen so many CMs hoppin around all at once, lol!!  I think they should always give you a personal escort to your car- I am sure you MUST qualify for this perk after emptying their shelves.  By the way, do they shut down for an hour to re-stock after you leave, or just close for the day because they have met their yearly quota?
> 
> One great thing is that now that we are in the new house all this stuff can come out of their boxes and finally be on display!
> 
> It must have been so much fun  to put everything out!
> 
> I'm so glad you got to spend the rest of the evening with Jenny and her clan, they are a lot of fun.  We really haven't seen them in all their glory, they have been a bit subdued in the few times we have met up with them, but I can tell they are tons of fun!
> 
> I'm glad that your night with all the DIS ladies started off your DL portion of the trip with a bang!  We had a great time with you and an even better time with you and Drea!  Looking forward to how you spent the time with your Man Clan!



It was a great way to spenf the first night- and I was due for a mostly testosterone free evening at that point-



Wicket's Mom said:


> Finally made it back to catch up! I must say I wasn't impressed with the tree pictures until the first one with the tiny human by the tree! Wow that thing was ginormous! Just looking at the photos of trees with nothing for perspective doesn't give one a true idea of everything.
> 
> Yes, I know what you mean- it was the biggest downside of riding the tram- not being able to stop and stick a person next to everything to provide some perspective on how incredible and awe-inspit=ring it was.
> 
> The In & Our burger blew my mind wonderful looking, I could go for one now!
> 
> Most people could!
> 
> The scenery on the drive from Yosemite is much like the scenery on the way to the Grand Canyon, nothing, then wow!
> 
> Interesting, huh? How that happens- flat nothing until you get to WOWOWOWOW!!!
> 
> Ah the mothership! I've been dreaming of going there since I was 7 years old & Walt was giving us a tour on the Mickey Mouse Club show. I knew we could never afford something like that, but a small child could dream! WDW fulfills the dreams, but Disneyland could bring me to my knees. The villa was so nice & every time it would look at the view I probably would burst into tears. I get emotional over stuff like that!
> 
> Emotional?  Sorry- not sure what you mean.
> 
> Hopefully I will be able to chime in in a much shorter time frame.



No worries!



DWGal210 said:


> What a fun night at DL!  Looks like you all had a great time and got to hang out with some fun people.
> 
> That view from your room is incredible.  Just amazing.



Yes to everything you said!



jenseib said:


> Space mountain is about *5000 zillion times better* at DL.  So smooth there!
> 
> Excellent.  I looked it up- and that IS the official amount of times SM in DL _is_ better!  You nailed it Jen!
> 
> Wow your friend really knows how to shop.  What did she buy and for who? I think I need to become her new best friend.



Alison and Fran were in the process of buying a new house- so looking to fill it with all kinds of art/memorabilia.


----------



## podsnel

KristiMc said:


> Loving these updates .
> 
> That is great that Tyler pulled out the map.  It's nice to see the little kid we remember in them once in a while.
> 
> Yes, especially because lately he has been very teenager- I-Know-Everything-Mom's-an-idiot-ish.
> 
> Alaska is getting so close for you .  I just booked us for the Pan Pacific for 6-7-15.  A little far out and not even sure of our travel plans yet but at least I have it if we want it (I can cancel up to 2 days out).  I learned over the weekend that the Women's World Cup will be in Canada starting on 6-6-15 (and Vancouver is one of the cities), so I am going to try to book airfare as soon as I see something decent.  Don't want to be fighting for flights with all the soccer fans.



Did you pay the scary rack rate? We are staying there too- but booked on Hotwire.  Paid $200 for the night, I think (but it's a city view- however, I will be looking at mountains and water for a week, so I am ok with saving $350+ and looking at the city instead).  Many, many pax on our meet thread did it after I did the hotwire thing there- it is a little scary, but basically it is the hotel in Coal Harbor with a 5 star rating and 85% approval rating.


----------



## KristiMc

podsnel said:


> Did you pay the scary rack rate? We are staying there too- but booked on Hotwire.  Paid $200 for the night, I think (but it's a city view- however, I will be looking at mountains and water for a week, so I am ok with saving $350+ and looking at the city instead).  Many, many pax on our meet thread did it after I did the hotwire thing there- it is a little scary, but basically it is the hotel in Coal Harbor with a 5 star rating and 85% approval rating.



No - I'm reserved with the AAA rate.  It is $202 before tax - ends up being $234 or so.  Once we have our flights, I might cancel and try it through Hotwire.


----------



## rentayenta

It was so wonderful to be able to spend the evening with you. We had a really great time. I love sharing our park with others. Next time, we'll get the families together.  

Aren't the Storybook Boats darling? They're so Walt Disney.  I'm glad you got to experience them. I'm sure they get looked over often. 


Love WWS at the GCH. Can you believe how cheap it is? 





Alison, us subdued?  I think we're always mellow because we haven't rode anything together. Great meets but very mellow venues. You'll see my kids in full form when we ride stuff and are active. They're kids, they're not going to be animated watching us old people chat.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Lots of great updates.  I can't blame you for wanting to get into a park immediately.  Spend time in a Disney park AND get a DIS meet in the process?  Why would you do anything else?  So glad you had a good time with Jenny and co.

Now I'm really looking forward to trying out DL's Space Mountain. 

So how does California Screamin' compare to the RnR coaster?


----------



## shan23877

Coming out of lurkdom to say how much I'm enjoying your TR(s). I've gone back to read several of them at Roni's recommendation. Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## franandaj

You guys got on a lot of rides in a short period of time.  That's what I love about going midweek.  By the weekend, it gets pretty crazy!  Love the DCA Soarin' queue compared to WDW's, so much more interesting!  You're right ToT is definitely one ride where the WDW version is better, but there aren't a lot of rides that bear that distinction.



podsnel said:


> Here is where normally I would say I can only imagine- but, I don't need to imagine it, because I have seen it in person! Never have I seen so many CMs hoppin around all at once, lol!! I think they should always give you a personal escort to your car- I am sure you MUST qualify for this perk after emptying their shelves. By the way, do they shut down for an hour to re-stock after you leave, or just close for the day because they have met their yearly quota?



  



podsnel said:


> It must have been so much fun to put everything out!



"have"     We're still moving/building the cabinets to put it all in!



podsnel said:


> It was a great way to spenf the first night- and I was due for a mostly testosterone free evening at that point-







podsnel said:


> Alison and Fran were in the process of buying a new house- so looking to fill it with all kinds of art/memorabilia.



As if we didn't already have enough.   



rentayenta said:


> Alison, us subdued?  I think we're always mellow because we haven't rode anything together. Great meets but very mellow venues. You'll see my kids in full form when we ride stuff and are active. They're kids, they're not going to be animated watching us old people chat.



Right, I guess I've really only seen them in a restaurant environment and not in their "natural habitat".



Captain_Oblivious said:


> So how does California Screamin' compare to the RnR coaster?



I'm not Ellen, but they are two totally different coasters.  Since Screamin' is outside you don't get the surprise of where you are going feel, it also covers a lot more land space than RnRC.  There are lots of long sloping drops and there is only one upside down loop.  It's right in the middle as opposed to the beginning.  It's modeled after the seaside wooden roller coasters that used to be in parks up and down the California Coast. That said, it's my favorite coaster at the CA parks, SM is a close second and BTMRR is also close and up there, especially with the cool refurb.


----------



## pillow

KristiMc said:


> No - I'm reserved with the AAA rate.  It is $202 before tax - ends up being $234 or so.  Once we have our flights, I might cancel and try it through Hotwire.



Hi there.  We're on the 7/6/15 cruise, so I'll be doing exactly what you're doing soon.  I haven't decided about the Pan Pacific (although thats a great price you found - maybe cause its before July 1 and rates are lower).  I might want to be closer to Stanley Park.  The more I read about it, the more I think I could just pitch a tent and live there!  I'm looking at the Lord Stanley hotel, but it gets mixed reviews.  Sorry Ellen . . . hijacking your thread.

Disneyland sure has changed a lot since we were there in 2006.  We obviously need to go back!

Love Timmy's smile!

Jodie


----------



## Linda67

Argh, your pictures are making me want to go back to DL so bad!
Very cool that your midweek lines were so short and it looks like you had great weather


----------



## podsnel

KristiMc said:


> No - I'm reserved with the AAA rate.  It is $202 before tax - ends up being $234 or so.  Once we have our flights, I might cancel and try it through Hotwire.



OMG- don't risk losing that rate! I guess you are booking so early thay have them-or maybe because you are in June and I am in August.  I booked after our cruise in January, the AAA rate was over $500 for the night!



rentayenta said:


> It was so wonderful to be able to spend the evening with you. We had a really great time. I love sharing our park with others. Next time, we'll get the families together.
> 
> So happy you said the next time!
> 
> Aren't the Storybook Boats darling? They're so Walt Disney.  I'm glad you got to experience them. I'm sure they get looked over often.
> 
> Yes- so cute, and your kids TRULY enjoyed them.
> So sweet!
> 
> Love WWS at the GCH. Can you believe how cheap it is?
> 
> No- I can't! That burrito was a DEAL girl!
> 
> Alison, us subdued?  I think we're always mellow because we haven't rode anything together. Great meets but very mellow venues. You'll see my kids in full form when we ride stuff and are active. They're kids, they're not going to be animated watching us old people chat.



LOL- my kids would have been the same- all zoned out and mellow...



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Lots of great updates.  I can't blame you for wanting to get into a park immediately.  Spend time in a Disney park AND get a DIS meet in the process?  Why would you do anything else?  So glad you had a good time with Jenny and co.
> 
> Definitely! A great night!
> 
> Now I'm really looking forward to trying out DL's Space Mountain.
> 
> My friend, you will LOVE it!
> 
> So how does California Screamin' compare to the RnR coaster?



Like Alison says a few posts down, they are different-to me, mostly because one is in the dark and the other is outside, so it changes your perception of the whole ride- but CS is REALLY amazing, I think you might like it just a little... 



shan23877 said:


> Coming out of lurkdom to say how much I'm enjoying your TR(s). I've gone back to read several of them at Roni's recommendation. Can't wait to hear more!



Awww...thanks!! I need to go read yours!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

DLR is not so much into the dining like WDW - no mugs, no DDP -I think there is a version of dining, but not a popular option. ADRs at like 2 weeks or something.  Very different, but again it feels more laid back to us.

More fun DISmeets!

I'm glad to see Timmy is feeling happier now.  Glad you loved Screamin'  it's one of my favs.  I'm so enjoying your TR - just feels like home.


----------



## Flossbolna

I am not sure I have posted on your TR yet, but I have been lurking around now and then! Since San Francisico and Yosemite were part of my first ever visit to the US in the 80s, I really loved reading about this. And now Disneyland is great to compare with my recent visit there!

I am not sure if someone already mentioned it, but I once heard that the GCH once had refillable mugs, but they quickly discontinued it as it was overused by the locals who would bring their mug every weekend for free drinks... Of course with the new system they have now at WDW that would no longer be a problem. But I wonder how many guests stay long enough at the hotels that they feel that this would be a good deal, I can imagine a lot of people only stay one to three nights.


----------



## dvc4life

What a bunch of fantastic updates!  You really should write for Disney promoting how much fun the parks are and what all there is to do.  You just make me feel like I am there with you.


Great job!


----------



## podsnel

We were walkin right down the middle of Main St USA....





Headed for lunch at 









And while it reminds you of the Plaza restaurant in WDW, it is an entirely different affair. Here, it is kind of counter service, but nicer, and their specialty is fried chicken.













As you can see, it was packed, lol!





We sat down at a nice table by the window.





Pods and I were sharing-





And the boys each had their own. Pods also grabbed a salad-





No complaints! YUMMMMM.... who doesn't love fried chicken?





Very pretty-









Kind of like the Plaza and the Crystal Palace had a baby!

Tyler wanted some dessert-













We still had more to ride! But not this today- it was still closed for Refurb-





We were going on-













I had built it up pretty big from the night before, I hope they were going to love it as much as me!





They did! Although, pretty hard to tell from this pic! Calm down already, Pods!





Next up-





Where the guns come off the machine- WOW, does that make a difference when you aim! I won, and Pods was the -





LOSERRRRRRRR!!!!!!





Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

After DL, we had to go back to the hotel- our friend Stephen, and his son were coming to visit- our plan was to hang for a while at the pool (they were staying at a good-neighbor hotel). Out of DL, you walk back through-





Which is an incredibly convenient and wonderful thing! After our visit with our old friend tonight, Pods and I were going to-






So we had some time constraints.  Back to the villa, this was outside the elevator on our floor-





Up next- a little swimming with our old friend from the beach.....


----------



## podsnel

franandaj said:


> You guys got on a lot of rides in a short period of time.  That's what I love about going midweek.  By the weekend, it gets pretty crazy!  Love the DCA Soarin' queue compared to WDW's, so much more interesting!  You're right ToT is definitely one ride where the WDW version is better, but there aren't a lot of rides that bear that distinction.
> 
> Oh- BIG difference between DL on this day and DL on Saturday!! And you are correct- not a lot of rides where the WDW version tops the DL one- it's so true!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey- her skills are impressive!!
> 
> "have"     We're still moving/building the cabinets to put it all in!
> 
> Well, it will be amazing when you do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As if we didn't already have enough.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Right, I guess I've really only seen them in a restaurant environment and not in their "natural habitat".
> 
> That makes a huge difference with kids- at least, the well behaved ones!
> 
> I'm not Ellen, but they are two totally different coasters.  Since Screamin' is outside you don't get the surprise of where you are going feel, it also covers a lot more land space than RnRC.  There are lots of long sloping drops and there is only one upside down loop.  It's right in the middle as opposed to the beginning.  It's modeled after the seaside wooden roller coasters that used to be in parks up and down the California Coast. That said, it's my favorite coaster at the CA parks, SM is a close second and BTMRR is also close and up there, especially with the cool refurb.



Which was going on while we were there- so another reason to come back!



pillow said:


> Hi there.  We're on the 7/6/15 cruise, so I'll be doing exactly what you're doing soon.  I haven't decided about the Pan Pacific (although thats a great price you found - maybe cause its before July 1 and rates are lower).  I might want to be closer to Stanley Park.  The more I read about it, the more I think I could just pitch a tent and live there!  I'm looking at the Lord Stanley hotel, but it gets mixed reviews.  Sorry Ellen . . . hijacking your thread.
> 
> No problem- we chose the Pan Pacific because it has luggage check-in for the cruise- and no need for a taxi that morning. We can leave our carry-ons with Bell Services in the morning, check our luggage through to the cruise, go ouyt and DO something, then come back and grab our carry ons and stroll over to the port.  It's a mile away from Stanley Park- not really all that much...
> 
> Disneyland sure has changed a lot since we were there in 2006.  We obviously need to go back!
> 
> Me too!!
> 
> Love Timmy's smile!
> 
> Jodie



Me too again!



Linda67 said:


> Argh, your pictures are making me want to go back to DL so bad!
> Very cool that your midweek lines were so short and it looks like you had great weather



The weather was gorgeous- so were the lines that day!!   I know how you feel about wanting to go back to DL looking at the pics- I feel the same way as I am writing all of this....


----------



## pillow

dvc4life said:


> What a bunch of fantastic updates!  You really should write for Disney promoting how much fun the parks are and what all there is to do.  You just make me feel like I am there with you.
> 
> 
> Great job!



You really could write travel books.  With your sense of humor, they would be a hoot to read!  I think you should start on that in your spare time.  

Jodie


----------



## DWGal210

What a great Disneyland morning!  How nice to be right there and walk into the parks.  Just incredible!

The lunch looked yummy!  I am not a huge fried chicken fan but I have to admit that looks very good!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Great morning!  Plaza and CP had a baby  good one. It is pretty cool how both parks and DTD are right outside your room! AND the secret entrance to CA rocks! I love how most things in DLR are kind of the same as WDW, but just enough different to give its own charm!


----------



## jenseib

I am loving all the updates.
I just finished writing my DL report (literally like 5 minutes ago, but I haven't posted it yet) and it is bringing back more memories and how exciting the first day is.
I love how calm your boys look on the rides. As you have seen, I look like an idiot in all my ride photos.


----------



## rentayenta

Love this update! Plaza Inn fried chicken is my favorite meal in all of the Disney parks.  

And yes, next time, because there will be a next time. I just know our families would have a blast together.  

I am getting my Disneyland fix through your report.


----------



## Beth D

Holy updates batgirl!  Miss a few weeks, miss a ton! 

Love the trees!  I'm glad Timmy sucked it up!  You gotta do what you gotta do to keep everyone moving!  

Glad to see the boys wearing another team besides those awful Yankees! (Ducks) Love visiting other parks!

WOW! Fran, i'd love to go shopping with you one day to help you spend!   I love spending other peoples money!


----------



## englishrose47

Great Update Ellen !!! The fried chicken looked goooood !!Funny seeing The Plaza as a counter service , but a little fancier with real plates !! Not unless they were very posh paper oneI agree about writing a book , but ITSK would need to be the Co Author


----------



## franandaj

I'm so glad you got to eat the Fried Chicken at the Plaza Inn. That was Walt's favorite restaurant and fried chicken was one of his favorite foods. That's why it's on the menu. It's one of my favorites too.  We get the chicken and the Cobb Salad.



Beth D said:


> WOW! Fran, i'd love to go shopping with you one day to help you spend!   I love spending other peoples money!



She loves spending other people's money too.  if you want to place any orders, she'll be happy to pick up something at the park and ship it to you, she's your gal.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

You guys certainly looked like you were having a blast!  I'm eager to try out Space Mountain there now.  And I might have to finagle some fried chicken too.


----------



## scottny

Those trees are gorgeous. I have to get out there and see them. 
In n Out Burgers is all I miss from living in L.A.
OOH! Walmart. Love stopping there. LOL.
Yeah youre at DLR. 
Nice pool. 
That is a nice room you got and what a view. 
What a nice dinner with nice ladies. 
I love all the art. 
She did buy a lot. I think the CM didnt want her pic taken. LOl. 
Sounds like a great first night there. 
Beautiful pics of CA.
I was thinking the Plaza and Crystal Palace looked similar. Very nice place and the chicken looked good.
If you like SM there you should try it in Paris. Ooh boy!
All caught up again.


----------



## podsnel

dvc4life said:


> What a bunch of fantastic updates!  You really should write for Disney promoting how much fun the parks are and what all there is to do.  You just make me feel like I am there with you.
> 
> 
> Great job!



I wish you were there with me!  And thanks for the compliment- wish that was a job!  



pillow said:


> You really could write travel books.  With your sense of humor, they would be a hoot to read!  I think you should start on that in your spare time.
> 
> Jodie



You too? Really? Ok- I accept- where's that job offer?



DWGal210 said:


> What a great Disneyland morning!  How nice to be right there and walk into the parks.  Just incredible!
> 
> Yes- and when you and I go to AEP there one day, Roomie, you will see how really awesome it is!
> 
> The lunch looked yummy!  I am not a huge fried chicken fan but I have to admit that looks very good!



Really?  I thought everyone loved fried chicken- just can't eat it too often....



MAGICFOR2 said:


> Great morning!  Plaza and CP had a baby  good one. It is pretty cool how both parks and DTD are right outside your room! AND the secret entrance to CA rocks! I love how most things in DLR are kind of the same as WDW, but just enough different to give its own charm!



And it IS truly SO charming- can't stress that enough. But YOU know THAT!!!


----------



## podsnel

jenseib said:


> I am loving all the updates.
> I just finished writing my DL report (literally like 5 minutes ago, but I haven't posted it yet) and it is bringing back more memories and how exciting the first day is.
> I love how calm your boys look on the rides. As you have seen, I look like an idiot in all my ride photos.



LMAO!!! You do NOT look like an idiot! You just look like you are having a blast and really enjoying everything to the max! 

The first day IS really exciting- I could re-live THAT first day over and over, it was really wonderful-

So what's your next TR?



rentayenta said:


> Love this update! Plaza Inn fried chicken is my favorite meal in all of the Disney parks.
> 
> I believe that is what you said about it when I met you there- I remember you had a plate of some very well picked over bones in front of you!
> 
> And yes, next time, because there will be a next time. I just know our families would have a blast together.
> 
> OH YEA!!!   Yes we would!
> 
> I am getting my Disneyland fix through your report.



How much onger until you go?



Beth D said:


> Holy updates batgirl!  Miss a few weeks, miss a ton!
> 
> Or...miss a few weeks, miss nothing...I have had more time on my hands for this lately.
> 
> Love the trees!  I'm glad Timmy sucked it up!  You gotta do what you gotta do to keep everyone moving!
> 
> Timmy had no choice. I am hoping that the Timmy of the Mariposa Grove is NOT on our next upcoming tree adventure- at the Capilano Suspension Bridge Park in Vancouver. http://www.capbridge.com/
> 
> Glad to see the boys wearing another team besides those awful Yankees! (Ducks) Love visiting other parks!
> 
> AWFUL??? Yea, well-
> 
> WOW! Fran, i'd love to go shopping with you one day to help you spend!   I love spending other peoples money!



LOL!!!!



englishrose47 said:


> Great Update Ellen !!! The fried chicken looked goooood !!Funny seeing The Plaza as a counter service , but a little fancier with real plates !! Not unless they were very posh paper oneI agree about writing a book , but ITSK would need to be the Co Author



All the Disneyland Counter Service had real plates- it was soooo nice.

Would love for ITSK to be the co-author- but she hasn't been on the DIS in like 2 years, so that might be a little tough!



franandaj said:


> I'm so glad you got to eat the Fried Chicken at the Plaza Inn. That was Walt's favorite restaurant and fried chicken was one of his favorite foods. That's why it's on the menu. It's one of my favorites too.  We get the chicken and the Cobb Salad.
> 
> I LOVE this little fact about Walt! Thank you for sharing it!
> 
> She loves spending other people's money too.  if you want to place any orders, she'll be happy to pick up something at the park and ship it to you, she's your gal.



Cool! I know you did say this when we were power shopping- but I think I may actually have a request for her- a DL Alex and Ani bracelet? I would love to have one of your POSITIVELY BREATHTAKING castle- they were all out when I was there, i was so disappointed! If she ever sees one while on her travels in silver, I would be THRILLED! Thanks!


----------



## podsnel

Captain_Oblivious said:


> You guys certainly looked like you were having a blast!  I'm eager to try out Space Mountain there now.  And I might have to finagle some fried chicken too.



You definitely need to- all of that- how much longer til your big summer adventure?  You know- the one where you meet me at a rest stop on 95? 



scottny said:


> Those trees are gorgeous. I have to get out there and see them.
> You never have? They are quite impressive- need to go onto everyone's bucket list.
> In n Out Burgers is all I miss from living in L.A.
> When you were scottla?  I am not a big LA fan either- sorry. Anaheim was great- just the LA vibe is not for me-
> OOH! Walmart. Love stopping there. LOL.
> Yeah youre at DLR.
> Nice pool.
> That is a nice room you got and what a view.
> Thanks! Most definitely felt blessed and spent lots of time out there on the balcony enjoying it.
> What a nice dinner with nice ladies.
> Definitely! But just wait until brunch/lunch!!
> I love all the art.
> She did buy a lot. I think the CM didnt want her pic taken. LOl.
> LOL- yu mean because her arm went up- funny.
> Sounds like a great first night there.
> Beautiful pics of CA.
> I was thinking the Plaza and Crystal Palace looked similar. Very nice place and the chicken looked good.
> It was delicious-
> If you like SM there you should try it in Paris. Ooh boy!
> All caught up again.



Paris??? Ok- I need to know- what is the SM like there?????


----------



## podsnel

As I was saying...our good friend, Stephen, of hiking up half-dome then to Glacier Point and sitting on the point contemplating life fame would be joining us for a few days here with his son, B. They were staying off at one of the good neighbor hotels, and were coming over to hang for an hour before Pods and I scooted off for our romantic and much anticipated belated Happy Anniversary dinner at Napa Rose.  

A little backround- Stephen and I met waaaaaaaaay back in the day, when he moved in for the summer with a crowd of friends across from where I was living with a smaller crowd of friends in a group of apartments in Surf City, NJ (Long Beach Island). I was going into my Senior year of college, Pods and I were not dating but were friends and he had just graduated from college (as a side note- Pods and I HAD shared our first kiss right before he graduated- AND it must have been one HECK of a kiss, because he drove down to Surf City one night and tried to find me- but, couldn't, although he was on my street and may or may not have stolen a sign from someone's yard because it said Gizzy on it, which is another one of his nicknames, but I REALLY digress...).  Not that any of this matters, just providing a timeline, I guess.  Stephen was already out in the world working as a super genius in a windowless think tank for Bell Labs and coming down to LBI for weekends. Anyway, OBVIOUSLY we became good friends! Fast forward just a handful of years later, and Pods and I were married and looking to get a season rental down in Beach Haven, NJ- also with a group of friends- SOME of whom were Stephen and his brother and other assorted miscriants from my Surf City days. We were putting the band back together, man.  In honor of Turn Back Thursday, I give you my men from 6th St, Beach Haven, NJ circa 1988, with hair and everything!!





Stephen is the handsome guy sitting next to my handsome Pods. 

Many years after that, Stephen moved out to Cali for the healthy lifestyle and laid-back environs- and our golden Jersey boy was never to return to his Garden State roots. SO- we were REALLY very excited to spend some time together, with our kids.  A bit different than our beach days, but awesome, nonetheless.   After the nickel tour (which has led Stephen to believe we are doing really well, but really it's the DVC, not us!) we headed down to swim- well, the kids swam, we talked.





No idea what game they were playing in the hot tub- but it was kind of nice, we were the only ones out here.

Unfortunately, we were soon out of time- Pods and I were going to our special dinner.  Stephen & son stayed to hang with our boys and order some pizza and play some arcade games before they left and went back to their own hotel for the night. We would see them again tomorrow though!





Up next- dinner at the famed Napa Rose.


----------



## Linda67

I swear if LA wasn't so far from London I would be on my way to DL right now!
Love your photos and can totally see what an amazing time you are all having 
I realised that I didn't comment on your awesome DIS meets - such fun!
I seriously can't get over the artwork and memorabilia in the 1901 Lounge - I would loose my mind!
Great that you got to spend time with such wonderful DIS'ers whose TRs I adore


----------



## DWGal210

How fun that you got to hang out with Stephen and his son!  Very cool that you've all kept in touch. 

Can't wait to hear all about Napa Rose!


----------



## MEK

Plaza Inn - another restaurant that's going on my bucket lit.  How cute!  And the chicken looks pretty yummy, too! 

Yeah Pods looks like he can hardly contain himself.   on Space Mountain.

Edited to say:  How fun that you met up with one of your old friends.


----------



## franandaj

podsnel said:


> I LOVE this little fact about Walt! Thank you for sharing it!
> 
> 
> Cool! I know you did say this when we were power shopping- but I think I may actually have a request for her- a DL Alex and Ani bracelet? I would love to have one of your POSITIVELY BREATHTAKING castle- they were all out when I was there, i was so disappointed! If she ever sees one while on her travels in silver, I would be THRILLED! Thanks!



While we're talking about the Plaza Inn, I also remember that when it reopened (after a major refurb and menu change), we got to tour the kitchens.  Unless something major changed, the chicken is actually not fried, but baked using a cutting edge process for the late 1990s.  It used some sort of convection technique to give it that fried texture, without actually adding the fat calories of frying in oil.

What is an Alex and Ani bracelet?  I look at the jewelry counter in every store (Main Street, Elias and Co and WoD) when I go and I have four trips scheduled this month.  I am laughing right now, because I first typed two trips (both DISmeets) and then I remembered a third and went back and erased that, then I remembered the fourth!  Life is good when you live this close to the park!    I would be happy to pick on up for you if I can find it.

Nice that you got to reconnect with an old friend!


----------



## dizneeat

All caught up again, Ellen!
Sorry for falling behind.  Trying to stay with you for now as I am on vacation - finally! But then we are leaving for our summer vacation in less than 3 weeks.


----------



## pillow

What a cute story, and I love the 80's pic!  Tell Pods he has aged well.  He looks almost exactly the same.  Man, I hate it when men do that!!

Jodie


----------



## scottny

I lived in Burbank and Glendale back in 95-96. Hated it and moved back east. 
I love Surf City. We had a house in North beach. 
It is nice to catch up with old friends in person.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

podsnel said:


> You definitely need to- all of that- how much longer til your big summer adventure?  You know- the one where you meet me at a rest stop on 95?



Just a few weeks now, right?  We leave in less than 2 weeks.

You're going to have to keep reminding us about meeting up with you--our brains are going to be so fried when we get back I wouldn't be shocked if we forget everything!  So keep bugging us!


----------



## jenseib

Both Pods and Stephen have a little less hair these days.  

How nice to be able to visit with him again though.


----------



## podsnel

Linda67 said:


> I swear if LA wasn't so far from London I would be on my way to DL right now!
> Love your photos and can totally see what an amazing time you are all having
> I realised that I didn't comment on your awesome DIS meets - such fun!
> I seriously can't get over the artwork and memorabilia in the 1901 Lounge - I would loose my mind!
> Great that you got to spend time with such wonderful DIS'ers whose TRs I adore



I hope you get to meet them all one day, too! They are such great people- I feel lucky to have connceted with them in life.



DWGal210 said:


> How fun that you got to hang out with Stephen and his son!  Very cool that you've all kept in touch.
> 
> Can't wait to hear all about Napa Rose!



Coming soon! I have been especially hard hit with baseball lately-



MEK said:


> Plaza Inn - another restaurant that's going on my bucket lit.  How cute!  And the chicken looks pretty yummy, too!
> 
> Yeah Pods looks like he can hardly contain himself.   on Space Mountain.
> 
> Edited to say:  How fun that you met up with one of your old friends.



yea- what is with Pods, anyway??? It must have been on that ride that he started to realize how much money we were hemorraging in Cali... 



franandaj said:


> While we're talking about the Plaza Inn, I also remember that when it reopened (after a major refurb and menu change), we got to tour the kitchens.  Unless something major changed, the chicken is actually not fried, but baked using a cutting edge process for the late 1990s.  It used some sort of convection technique to give it that fried texture, without actually adding the fat calories of frying in oil.
> 
> It's not FRIED???? OMG- I wish we would have had this little conversation a while ago!
> 
> What is an Alex and Ani bracelet?  I look at the jewelry counter in every store (Main Street, Elias and Co and WoD) when I go and I have four trips scheduled this month.  I am laughing right now, because I first typed two trips (both DISmeets) and then I remembered a third and went back and erased that, then I remembered the fourth!  Life is good when you live this close to the park!    I would be happy to pick on up for you if I can find it.
> 
> They are the skinny metal bracelets with the charms hanging off- http://www.disneystore.com/jewelry-...and-ani-disneyland-silver/mp/1311151/1000295/
> 
> BUT....it's in stock on the website so don't worry about it! I can order one now- thanks Darlin'! You and Fran must have brought me online shopping luck-
> 
> 
> Nice that you got to reconnect with an old friend!



And some newer ones-


----------



## podsnel

dizneeat said:


> All caught up again, Ellen!
> Sorry for falling behind.  Trying to stay with you for now as I am on vacation - finally! But then we are leaving for our summer vacation in less than 3 weeks.



Karin!! Don't you EVER apologize to me for falling behind! I am the Queen of falling behind! Both in writing AND reading. I was just looking at your tickers- your 1st Med cruise in all these trips?  This one must seem like a bargain!



pillow said:


> What a cute story, and I love the 80's pic!  Tell Pods he has aged well.  He looks almost exactly the same.  Man, I hate it when men do that!!
> 
> Jodie



I will tell him Jodie- that is so sweet- I ama  lucky girl!   And yea- OMG- SOOOOOO totally 80's that pic- mullets and ALL!



scottny said:


> I lived in Burbank and Glendale back in 95-96. Hated it and moved back east.
> I love Surf City. We had a house in North beach.
> It is nice to catch up with old friends in person.



Really?! That's very interesting about moving out and moving back- you may be the only one I know! You and Kramer! 

Where in North Beach- well, that's probably a hard question to answer- all the streets are kind of the same, all residential.  I was just in North Beach a couple of weekends ago! Still beautiful and quiet as I am sure it was when you were there-



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Just a few weeks now, right?  We leave in less than 2 weeks.
> 
> Yep!  About a month away from Alaska for me -
> 
> You're going to have to keep reminding us about meeting up with you--our brains are going to be so fried when we get back I wouldn't be shocked if we forget everything!  So keep bugging us!



I did and i will! 



jenseib said:


> Both Pods and Stephen have a little less hair these days.
> 
> LOL!!! Definitely!!!
> 
> How nice to be able to visit with him again though.



It was- he never comes home either- so I was so glad to spend so much time with him.  He is an awesome Dad- so nice to see.


----------



## podsnel

Tonight's dinner was at the acclaimed Napa Rose at the GCH.  Just Pods and I would be going on this dining adventure, and we were REALLY excited, because I had heard it was sooo amazing! 

And well, it was! But....at the time, I remember being a little disappointed- I think because I had it built up SO high, and to a more personal experience. It was extreeeeeemely uber fine dining, and they were all very nice and skilled.  But I thought it was one of those deals where the chef kind of makes up some stuff for you based on what you love. Well, he doesn't. Especially if HE (Andrew Sutton) isn't even there that night, lol! Everything, however, was brilliant and beautiful, and I would definitely return if I am ever lucky enough to be in the area again.  A couple of pics before we sat-









60 days in advance, I had popped out of bed, air-head that I am, and ran downstairs frantically to call and book the Chef's Counter- being a WDW trained DISgeek, I wasn't sure just how fast this type of experience booked up. Fortunately, it was FINE that I had forgotten all day to call and reserve, there were still plenty of seats available (in fact, there were that night, too). So now here we were, celebrating our 27th Anniversary from 2 months prior. Many things to choose from-





Tonight, we were having the Vintners Table-





I was going to start with a cocktail-





Unfortunately, our wine was being poured to compliment our first course before the drink ever arrived.  So I cancelled it.  A close up of the main courses-





I had heard that the mac n cheese was TDF from a little bird (named Alison) so I was hoping when they asked what our food preferences were and I said truffles- we LOVE truffles- that they would get my not so subtle hint.









I wanted to show you everything close-up, because since we were both having the Vintner's Menu, they were going to surprise us each with different courses. Bread-





LOVED this bread-





A little amuse bouche to get things rolling....





and....I will be back in a few to continue-sorry!


----------



## podsnel

So, we were having the Vintner's Menu but they were giving us random things, we had said surprise us, we are foodies, LOVE unusual dishes we would not find elsewhere. Some things were listed on the Vintner's, some were parts of other dishes, it varied, but it was all on the menu somewhere in most cases. 

Tangierine lobster and tempura fried avocado- so different than any other avocado I have ever had-





Smiling Tiger Salad (minus the beef, i think)





The view-









Pan Roasted Diver scallop on a sauce of lobster and lemon accented with vanilla-





I usually hate vanilla in savory food- I remember this was the first time I did not. Pods and I were sharing everything (of course!) and I think this next dish is what made me crave octopus for this past year...it was lemon verbena grilled fish of the day, Spanish Octopus, fingerling potatoes and zinfandel vinaigrette.









A very pretty restaurant-





Next- Roasted maple Leaf Duck Breast with fennel honey puree, pistacios, baby portobellos and local cherries





I think this was rabbit with summer tomatoes, fava beans and parmigiano- but it was a risotto, not on polenta-





Portobello Mushroom Cappuccino with brandied thyme froth-





This was a lamb porterhouse, but different presentation-





Beef tenderloin, different presentation-





And he remembered the truffles-









Of course, we were incredibly full- it was a LOT of food!! But still there was dessert-









I think this was a warm dark chocolate truffle cake with bailey's gelato





And I sadly can't recall what we were served completely, but we got to choose, which was nice, and they recommended trying this one with the cherries because it was coming off the menu the next day as this was the end of cherry season.





It was very god, for sure!

We rolled out of Napa Rose, past the special Lasseter wines....













SO cool, aren't they?!





And past the empty lounge-





Oh...what a lovely meal, but I think I would go again and order exactly what I wanted next time, rather than leaving it up to the chef. Maybe. Probably depends on if HE is there- or not.

Once back to our villa, the kids were lounging around in the livingroom- I took the opportunity to tickle Tyler to pieces (his nick-name is Tickle -me-Tweelie and Timmy would be the FIRST one to tell you, but since he's not here, I will tell you instead!)- because NOTHING ends a nice night out like coming home and making your 16 year old fall to bits from a few tickles (oh- MAN is that kid tickle-ish!!),





HAHAHAHA!  Up next- A Walk in Walt's Footsteps......


----------



## KristiMc

Yum - everything you had looks great.


----------



## jedijill

Dinner looks awesome!  I loved the Chef's Counter but I will choose my own meal unless Chef Sutton is there.  I, too, was hoping for some special dishes but didn't get them.  Everything was yummy though!

Jill in CO


----------



## rentayenta

Nice update.  Dinner looks lovely. I am sorry *the* Chef wasn't there to prepare your meal. Wasn't that mac n cheeses so rich? M and I ordered it and could only finish about 1/3 of it. I did eat it for the breakfast the next day though. 

I wish the dessert we had was there during your visit. It was called hot chocolate something or another. It was the creamiest most wonderful hot chocolate with two handmade filled donuts. OMG to die for. I think it may be a winter dessert.


----------



## podsnel

KristiMc said:


> Yum - everything you had looks great.



It was- very nice. But I think Remy is nicer...



jedijill said:


> Dinner looks awesome!  I loved the Chef's Counter but I will choose my own meal unless Chef Sutton is there.  I, too, was hoping for some special dishes but didn't get them.  Everything was yummy though!
> 
> Jill in CO



I agree- and thanks for saying that- I feel like a spoiled BRAT!  But what you just said is EXACTLY how we felt. 



rentayenta said:


> Nice update.  Dinner looks lovely. I am sorry *the* Chef wasn't there to prepare your meal. Wasn't that mac n cheeses so rich? M and I ordered it and could only finish about 1/3 of it. I did eat it for the breakfast the next day though.
> 
> Yes, it was good- I think I liked the one at Club 33 more though...
> 
> I wish the dessert we had was there during your visit. It was called hot chocolate something or another. It was the creamiest most wonderful hot chocolate with two handmade filled donuts. OMG to die for. I think it may be a winter dessert.



Wow- that sounds so cool! Was THE chef there on your visit?


----------



## DWGal210

Everything looks delicious!  YUM!  What a special meal.

I am with Tyler, I am SUPER ticklish...wait, should I be telling you that, AEP roomie?!?!  

Great update!  Hope baseball is calming down for you even a little bit.  This summer is FLYING by.  I was thinking today, I had no travel plans this summer, had this laundry list of things to do, I was going to be super productive.....nope. It's already July 9th and I feel like the summer is SCREAMING by.


----------



## franandaj

I don't think * the * chef is anywhere any more. He has so many obligations,  he's no longer a chef who prepares food regularly, he's a figurehead who travels amongst his various restaurants checking on the chefs.

I think the whole idea of them making you what you want is overrated. They do pick and choose stuff off the menu that you would like. I prefer to pick my favorites off the menu too. Those scallops and the smiling tiger salad are definite favs. I also like the pizza with the grapes.

I'm glad in hindsight you enjoyed the meal. We like going there too. We ate there in April and it was great!


----------



## podsnel

It's a new day! WOW- we were on vacation FOREVER last year!! On this morning, our 3rd day in DL, I was going to begin my day with a tour of DL- specifically, the Walk in Walt's Footsteps Tour.  Because, really, isn't that what this park is about? This is the one where WALT was- as if it wasn't already special enough here. I left everyone snoring in the villa and cut through CA.  Here's a pic for you, MEK-









Sooo casual...





I did need to go over to the booth and check-in pre-tour. I still needed to eat breakfast, and was hoping to go to the Coronation Café, but the CM said there probably wasn't time for that. So off to Jolly Holiday I went for some counter service....





As you can see, it was packed-





lunch-





But I was here for breakfast, which was a quiche (that I did not enjoy very much) and some fruit-





After I finished, I still had plenty of time to kill (making me wish I had not listened to that CM and gone to the CC like I wanted to, because I never made it there, and I had really wanted to try as many different restaurants as possible, of course. Anyway, I ended up browsing in the stores-













Sorry the pic quality is not the greatest- at this point I was kind of over lugging around the big camera and just had the water camera with me. I went into Crystal Arts and fell in love with these precious miniature sparkly friends-





I also fell in love with some earrings that were waaaaay more than I wanted to spend.  I did however start a collection of these- with a purchase of Jiminy Cricket- he seemed like the right choice for a souvenir from DL.   Back outside-





So sweet, isn't it?





I'd be going up there later today- TOUCHING things when the scary lady wasn't looking...lol...but you'll have to wait for that-





Right now, however we were just here to begin our very magical tour....









With a walk down Main street...





And a stop at the Partner's statue-













All the while our CM Tour Guide was giving us great details and info about Walt, and what this park really meant to him. It was AWESOME!!!!! 

I have to run, but I will try to finish this later today....


----------



## MEK

Dinner looks delish and Napa Rose looks like a beautiful restaurant.  So lovely!  Glad you enjoyed your meal even though you would rather pick yourself.

Thanks for the shout out picture!  

So it looks like Denny wants to go to DL in June instead of February of next year.  Do you think I can make it that long?   

I really want to do the footsteps tour!


----------



## Linda67

Oh I so wish I had tried dinner at Napa Rose when I was last in DL but I was travelling without DH and felt a bit self conscious dining in there alone :-(
I did order from their lounge menu though, and sat out on the terrace with a nice glass of wine and a delicious appetiser 
Isn't the Walt in Walt's Footsteps Tour the best?! - I loved it !


----------



## podsnel

Next, we were walking through the VERY special castle- just look how huge it is! 













Look! We're in Fantasyland! BIG surprise!!!





We stopped at the carousel, and the CM told the story of why this is so important to Disney- now, I am going to guess every one of you knows the story of Walt at the park with his daughters, watching them on the carousel, and how he dreamed of a place where he could have fun with his girls together, all of them. So since you know that, I won't bother to tell you again. 





Moving on through the rest of Fantasyland...













We did get to go on a ride here, and I want to say it was Peter Pan's Flight, but I can't say for certain- I do remember though, that we were able to cut the line which everyone in our group enjoyed a LOT! Peter Pan is one of the original opening day rides left in the park.





I was trying to get Figaro with his eyes open, but I missed-





Keep walking, and now we were in Frontierland.





Our tour guide was Mia, and she really and truly LOVES her job. She told us she had wanted to be a Disneyland Tour Guide ever since she was 9- it is her dream job.  Absolutely believe her- she was living every moment of every story. Fantastic!





We heard the story of why this is here- look MEK!





which is pretty much Walt should have had a personal shopper help him when shopping for Lilly...

Next we were going to New Orleans Square-





For something everyone was looking forward to....

To be continued...


----------



## jenseib

Now you know you can't stop there....thats the part of the tour I didn't get to do!!!
I thought the same thing about the petrified tree...I would kill my husband if he bought me one.


----------



## JKSWonder

Napa Rose dinner looks ah-mazing!

If we go to DL, I definitely want to do this tour.


----------



## dizneeat

Following along! Had a lot to catch up on. Again, as always, I just love all the detail I see in your pics. Especially DL brings back a lot of memories as we were able to take our mum there 5 years before she died.


----------



## DWGal210

Fun, fun fun on Main Street USA!  How cool.  I love tours and history, so I bet I would have enjoyed that too.


----------



## jedijill

Isn't the Walk tour great?  Can't wait to hear about you "illegally" touching things. 

You should have gone for the Matterhorn macaroon for breakfast. 

Jill in CO


----------



## Misskitty3

podsnel said:


> rsday.  The stan by times would completely change over the weekend. But today...WOOHOO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cont'd next post-




Very impressive that you kept your sunglasses on AND they stayed on!  

Some day I will have to try this ride....after riding the roller coaster at New York, New York, I haven't loved the idea of roller coasters that have those bars over your shoulders.  Made me feel very claustrophobic....but I do love a good roller coaster!!


----------



## podsnel

Well, of course, we were now going to see-





Well, kind of.  We were going to see the lobby, and the beautiful elevator Walt had created just for his special club. Mia let them know we were here, and while we waited, I took some pics outside-









Say CHEESE!













Mia told us about why Club 33 was created by Walt- he was on that very popular TV program every week, and everyone knew who he was. So of course, as you can well imagine, he was bombarded by fans in the park- which was fine, but sometimes, he needed a break, somewhere where he could go with his guests or cast members and have an un-interrupted conversation and kick back a bit.  So he built Club 33 for that purpose. 





She told us about the elevator- it is an exact replica of one from a hotel he stayed in in France.  He wanted to buy THAT elevator, but, no, sorry Monsieur who ever you are, this elevator is not for sale.  So Walt sent his Imagineers back to france to scope out the exact elevator and duplicate it PERFECTLY for his club. GO WALT!  We then all took turns taking pics in the elevator-





And then went back outside to continue the tour.





Mia spoke about Walt and his well known love of trains. One of which we were about to board. 





I loved talking to Mia in between her official tour parts.  I learned she has never been to WDW.  I think she said it would feel like cheating on her park. Of course, I tried to do my best to explain WDW to her, and told her her DL would really understand if she went there someday. But I got the feeling it would be many, many years before she EVER would consider doing that. She REALLY loved Walt- she was extremely passionate about upholding his vision and I can honestly say she did a great job of it.  She fit right in with that mold of perfect, polite, wholesome young women he had contracted with Disney back in the day- and she was a trooper, man- she wore high heels the entire time! 









Here we go!





Notice how all the seats face out? She was happy we got this one-





Just a drive by-













When WILL it open????





When we got off, we stopped over here-









Never did get on IASW this trip- I was kind of really hoping it would be a part of this tour, but guess not, today.





Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

We were then taken into Great Moments with Mr. Lincoln.  For those of you who have not been to DL, the lobby of this attraction reminded me of One Man's Dream in DHS a little. AND the American Adventure lobby a little.  Kind of like THEY had a baby. 

Here's the plan-





Now where I have I seen this before?









In case you were wondering, Walt had a huge fondness and admiration thing going for old Honest Abe. Mia started to tell us about it...and about the end of Walt's life.  At some point she stopped and looked at me to say I was really going to cry now (I guess I had been doing that occasionally, here and there on the tour whenever she would relate some tender Walt fact. Goober that I am. Called out by Practically Perfect Tour Guide, Mia. SHEESH).  She was right- I did. GOOBER! 

Here is Walt dressed up with Roy- 2 guesses which one is our beloved hero in the pic-





More heroes in there, like Jackie Robinson-





Helen Keller-





Our heroes-





Well, we watched the movie/show, and then the tour was concluded...EXCEPT...for 2 more things. The first of which was lunch!  Back down (up?) Main Street we went, to Jolly Holiday for my second meal of the day in the same place.









We were shown a menu before our tour began, and I had ordered the Jolly Holiday Salad - Blend of Lettuce, with Spiced Pecans, Feta, Red & Yellow Tomatoes and Craisins Dried Cranberries. Served with Raspberry Vinaigrette. $7.99 .





It was waaaaay better than breakfast! 





Especially because I got a Matterhorn Macaroon, JEDIJILL, for dessert! 





They gave us our VERY amazing pins during lunch-









Then Mia said we could leave any leftovers here with her while we went on the last part of the tour, which would be given by a different CM.

Different? Yea- this one was DIFFERENT alright.....

to be continued.....


----------



## JKSWonder

It looks so much different then I remember.  Then again, I was only 15 when I went there the one and only time!


----------



## jedijill

Mmmmm, Matterhorn macaroon!  Worth the trip to DLR!


I sobbed at the end of the tour too.  You are not alone. 

Jill in CO


----------



## ProudMommyof2

Ugh.... cliffhangers 

Come back real soon please


----------



## franandaj

This definitely sounds like a cool tour!


----------



## Mysteria

Noooo not a cliffhanger!  Ok, so just kidding with the mad face but you are killing me.


----------



## rentayenta

If Amercian Adventure and One Man's Dream had a baby!   

The Matterhorn Macaroon looks divine. 

I'll tell you, I use to feel just like Mia about visiting WDW before I actually visited. WDW does not illicit nearly the same heartfelt, magical, and nostalgic response as Disneyland does and I'm glad. I am much more of a blubbering fool at Disneyland. I don't feel Walt's presence at WDW. WDW is amazing but its not Disneyland. I totally get Mia's thinking. When someone says Disney I think Land not World. Love them both but just in different ways. But not like if they had a baby.


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Hi Ellen! How fun you got to meet up with your old  beach friend Steve!   Love the hair on the guys from the TBT pic!

Your NR dinner looked amazing!  I'm glad you enjoyed it.  

The tour is so cool!  Looks like Mia was able to really connect with the culture that Walt tried to hard to preserve.  "Cheating on DL"  What a cutie! Looking forward to seeing who your next CM guide is


----------



## eandesmom

Love the pin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I didn't get on It's a small world on our DL trip either, I need to fix that.

Fun update but gah on the cliffhanger!


----------



## saintstickets

If DW and I ever make it out to DL again we MUST do this tour.  It's been only 47 years since I was at DL so I guess it's time to go again, right?   I love the update!


----------



## DWGal210

What a sweet tour guide!  You can tell from the pictures that she loves her job.  I love when you encounter people like that; you can't help but catch their enthusiasm!

I would have teared up, too! 

Lunch looks yummy!  How cute that they put your name stickers on there.  And the pin is SO neat - I love it!!


----------



## shan23877

Cool tour! Your guide for the first half sounds like a real gem. I can't imagine doing her job in heels everyday-yikes!

I'm eager to hear about the rest-but I suspect the guide wasn't quite as wonderful as the first one...


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Looks like a really cool tour with a great guide!  So glad you were able to take the time to do it.  And if that means you had to sacrifice IASW...sign me up!


----------



## Beth D

Great updates!  YOur food looked fantastic! Hooray for meeting old friends!

That tour guide seemed like a great girl!  I hope the other one turns out as well too I was bummed that I only got to spend about 6 hours in DL, and all of it was in the dark.  Still had a fantastic time, but not knowing all the history of the park like you, I love tidbits like you're sharing from your tour!


----------



## RGirl

Hi Ellen! I am working on catching up on this TR, but I had to pause to comment about how excited I was to read about your first moments in DCA and DL! I'm so glad you loved it as much as we do!!!  You got to do so many amazing things. I can't wait to read more.

And I am going to do that - right now!


----------



## RGirl

Okay - caught up now! I really enjoyed reading your impression of the dual-coast rides - exactly the same as mine!  

Napa Rose looked great - we haven't tried that one yet and won't be doing so on our upcoming trip, but one day we will!

Don't you love the GCH park entrance/exit? We love cutting through there at the end of a DCA day.  

I am loving hearing about your Walk in Walt's Footsteps experience. We will be doing it next month!!!!!  I am SO EXCITED!!!  As is Willow!  

I hate the cliffhanger though! Come back!!!!


----------



## podsnel

JKSWonder said:


> It looks so much different then I remember.  Then again, I was only 15 when I went there the one and only time!



Well, you know what that means....time to go again!!



jedijill said:


> Mmmmm, Matterhorn macaroon!  Worth the trip to DLR!
> 
> That thing was incredible! I saved more than half I think for Pods and Tyler- they were VERY grateful!
> 
> I sobbed at the end of the tour too.  You are not alone.
> 
> Jill in CO



Thank you.  Always nice to have company in the SAP lounge.



ProudMommyof2 said:


> Ugh.... cliffhangers
> 
> Come back real soon please



I'm sorry! I blame baseball and the beach!



franandaj said:


> This definitely sounds like a cool tour!



YOU would both LOVE it.



Mysteria said:


> Noooo not a cliffhanger!  Ok, so just kidding with the mad face but you are killing me.



Sorry baby- Happy Anniversary, by the way-



rentayenta said:


> If Amercian Adventure and One Man's Dream had a baby!
> 
> WELL????
> 
> The Matterhorn Macaroon looks divine.
> 
> If you love coconut, it's da bomb!
> 
> I'll tell you, I use to feel just like Mia about visiting WDW before I actually visited. WDW does not illicit nearly the same heartfelt, magical, and nostalgic response as Disneyland does and I'm glad. I am much more of a blubbering fool at Disneyland. I don't feel Walt's presence at WDW. WDW is amazing but its not Disneyland. I totally get Mia's thinking. When someone says Disney I think Land not World. Love them both but just in different ways. But not like if they had a baby.



Yea- all these years of wondering what the difference was, and I think it was exactly what all the DL peeps always say- it's more intimate, more nostalgic. And that is from ME, a WDW peep. I DO get all choked up walking down WDW Main St, though (back to the SAP lounge)because it brings back a million happy memories made with my DH, kids, and dearest friends. Bottom line- it's ALL GOOD! 

And no- not like if they had a baby- DUH- that would probably be DLP!


----------



## podsnel

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Hi Ellen! How fun you got to meet up with your old  beach friend Steve!   Love the hair on the guys from the TBT pic!
> 
> I KNOW!!! Right?
> 
> Your NR dinner looked amazing!  I'm glad you enjoyed it.
> 
> Very lovely, thanks.
> 
> The tour is so cool!  Looks like Mia was able to really connect with the culture that Walt tried to hard to preserve.  "Cheating on DL"  What a cutie! Looking forward to seeing who your next CM guide is



Well there are no pics allowed, so....



eandesmom said:


> Love the pin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ME TOO!!!!! And I barely collect them!
> 
> I didn't get on It's a small world on our DL trip either, I need to fix that.
> 
> HMMMMMMM......
> 
> Fun update but gah on the cliffhanger!



Sorry!!! I blame baseball and the beach! And the cruiselines! And Alaska research!!



saintstickets said:


> If DW and I ever make it out to DL again we MUST do this tour.  It's been only 47 years since I was at DL so I guess it's time to go again, right?   I love the update!



I guess it is, Bill!   They are doing special things next year for the anniversary- beginning spring 2015.



DWGal210 said:


> What a sweet tour guide!  You can tell from the pictures that she loves her job.  I love when you encounter people like that; you can't help but catch their enthusiasm!
> 
> Me too! She was soooo fantastic!
> 
> I would have teared up, too!
> 
> Oh yea you would have- I have seen you in action. Welcome to the SAP lounge.
> 
> Lunch looks yummy!  How cute that they put your name stickers on there.  And the pin is SO neat - I love it!!



Completely adorable!



shan23877 said:


> Cool tour! Your guide for the first half sounds like a real gem. I can't imagine doing her job in heels everyday-yikes!
> 
> We actually commented on it to her and she was very definite about that she felt it was the only way to go- in heels, i mean. Like it was what Walt would have wanted.
> 
> I'm eager to hear about the rest-but I suspect the guide wasn't quite as wonderful as the first one...



Umm...NO. NO she was NOT.



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Looks like a really cool tour with a great guide!  So glad you were able to take the time to do it.  And if that means you had to sacrifice IASW...sign me up!



LOL- I bet you would LOVE hangin with my boys...


----------



## podsnel

Beth D said:


> Great updates!  YOur food looked fantastic! Hooray for meeting old friends!
> 
> It was sooo nice to spend time with them.
> 
> That tour guide seemed like a great girl!  I hope the other one turns out as well too I was bummed that I only got to spend about 6 hours in DL, and all of it was in the dark.  Still had a fantastic time, but not knowing all the history of the park like you, I love tidbits like you're sharing from your tour!



She was fabulous- can't say enough good things. And you need to go back! Go back to the Mothership!!



RGirl said:


> Hi Ellen! I am working on catching up on this TR, but I had to pause to comment about how excited I was to read about your first moments in DCA and DL! I'm so glad you loved it as much as we do!!!  You got to do so many amazing things. I can't wait to read more.
> 
> Hi Roni! Of COURSE I did!
> 
> And I am going to do that - right now!





RGirl said:


> Okay - caught up now! I really enjoyed reading your impression of the dual-coast rides - exactly the same as mine!
> 
> I will never feel satisfied on SM in MK ever again....
> 
> Napa Rose looked great - we haven't tried that one yet and won't be doing so on our upcoming trip, but one day we will!
> 
> So many others to try now-
> 
> Don't you love the GCH park entrance/exit? We love cutting through there at the end of a DCA day.
> 
> That is SUCH an incredible amenity!
> 
> I am loving hearing about your Walk in Walt's Footsteps experience. We will be doing it next month!!!!!  I am SO EXCITED!!!  As is Willow!
> 
> How cool!! Can't wait to hear what you think!  And how much you cry...
> 
> I hate the cliffhanger though! Come back!!!!



I'm sorry! I will!


----------



## podsnel

So sorry I have kept you all hanging for a while! So this is just a small update just to get the story finished- heading to the beach again today for an overnight at my girlfriend's in Bradley Beach (near Asbury Park)- last week I was 3 nights at my girlfrien Jen's in South Beach Haven on LBI.

I really love summer in NJ with my friends. 

Back to the tour.....We all walked over to the Firehouse and were handed over to our new tour guide. 

Oh boy.

This lady is a little...different.

She is older- she does have a great love and admiration and beyond tons of respect for Walt. BUT...she is kinda creepy. Because I swear, I think she is an animatron. She was SOOOOO rehearsed, SOOOOO staged, SOOOOO BIZARE!!


I have no pics of her. Because you are not permitted to take photos up in the apartment. Except when she takes them of YOU. Standing in the exact permitted spot for taking said photos. As many as you would like. But only in THE official photo spot of the DL official apartment.

Oh boy.

So she tells us all of this before we go up- keep our hands to ourselves. Put away our cameras until the exact moment the pictures can be taken. She is the only one allowed to use a camera in the apartment. Actually she said a ton of other scary rules, too, but I don't remember them very well. Although we may or may not have been allowed to breathe the air inside the apartment, but I did anyway, rule breaker that I am.  And I totally ignored that first rule, oh yea.  Because it was suggested to me by someone, somewhere along the way, that it was nice to go up in the apartment and touch things where Walt might have touched things. You know- because he did. 

But the creepy lady/animatron said that was VERBOTTEN!  There will be no touching in the apartment!!

Shaking, half our group ascended the stairs, terrified we were going to OBVIOUSLY do SOMETHING wrong in the next 10 minutes and be ejected from Disney for life!  We all assembled in the tiny livingroom, where the scary lady was allowed to go behind the ROPE! Like she OWNED the place!  The rest of us were too busy trembling in fear, trying not to touch a wall, a rope, each other- taking no chances my friend. No chances.

So the creepy lady proceeded to describe a typical day in the life of Walt & Lily in the apt- making toast, coffee, etc. I SWEAR to you, her mouth was NOT in sync with her voice. Sometimes her mouth was still opening and closing to speak, but no sound came out.  Or the opposite, a voice and the mouth was shut.  I SWEAR!!! Her completely canned little presentation there needed to be re-set, I think she may have even gotten stuck and had a skip in her record a few times.  Even her body moved like Foxy Cleopatra up there in Spaceship Earth- all herky jerky. Next, the time had come- we were allowed to take out our phones or cameras, but she came out from behind the rope to take the pics.While half of us took pics, the other half saw the bathroom where a much more normal human type person was guarding the toilet.





And then, it happened. 

I touched IT.

While the lady was busy taking approved photos on the approved spot, I leaned against the tiny kitchen- and touched a cabinet handle. 

Oh yes I did, rulebreaker that I am, and here I am, alive and everything to tell the tale.

When we exited the apartment, I found out that there were MORE like me- nearly all of us had touched something. HAH! 

Back outside, Mia was waiting for us.  She asked me how it was up there- I told her it was so special, I was teary, of course, but largely due to the fact that I was completely freaked out by the creepy CM in charge.  That lady was WEIRD!

She just smiled. 

And then I whispered in her ear, "I touched IT".

And she smiled even more.


----------



## Misskitty3

You are too funny!!

Sounds like that creepy CM would have fit in better over at The Haunted Mansion.


----------



## jedijill

Luckily we didn't have creepy CM when we were in the apartment.  She just sounds really weird!

Jill in CO


----------



## KristiMc

You are such a rulebreaker - love it!  How cool and she does sound pretty creepy.


----------



## JKSWonder

Funky Cleopatra!  Ha!  Ellen, you kill me....


----------



## saintstickets

podsnel said:


> Back to the tour.....We all walked over to the Firehouse and were handed over to our new tour guide.
> 
> Oh boy.
> 
> This lady is a little...different.
> 
> She is older- she does have a great love and admiration and beyond tons of respect for Walt. BUT...she is kinda creepy. Because I swear, I think she is an animatron. She was SOOOOO rehearsed, SOOOOO staged, SOOOOO BIZARE!!
> 
> 
> So the creepy lady proceeded to describe a typical day in the life of Walt & Lily in the apt- making toast, coffee, etc. I SWEAR to you, her mouth was NOT in sync with her voice. Sometimes her mouth was still opening and closing to speak, but no sound came out.  Or the opposite, a voice and the mouth was shut.  I SWEAR!!! Her completely canned little presentation there needed to be re-set, I think she may have even gotten stuck and had a skip in her record a few times.  Even her body moved like Foxy Cleopatra up there in Spaceship Earth- all herky jerky.


I wonder if she is a reject from the Great Movie Ride at WDW-DHS?  Everything there is so dated and maybe she was even too dated for that ride so they shipped her to DL!



podsnel said:


> And then, it happened.
> 
> I touched IT.
> 
> While the lady was busy taking approved photos on the approved spot, I leaned against the tiny kitchen- and touched a cabinet handle.
> 
> Oh yes I did, rulebreaker that I am, and here I am, alive and everything to tell the tale.


I understand that Disney has contracted with the NSA, CIA, FBI, Homeland Security and TSA to take finger prints of items in Walt's apartment and then track down the nefarious perpetrators!  You better get out your tin foil hat and start watching out for black helicopters!


----------



## RGirl

OMG! I hope we don't get the scary animatronic CM!!!!  I might pee my pants!


----------



## dvc4life

Thanks for the great laugh this morning Ellen!  You rule breaker you!


----------



## DWGal210

Oh my she was special, wasn't she?!?!  I mean, I get that people have to be careful in Walt's apartment but I mean COME ON lady.  It's not the National Treasury or the Crown Jewels.


----------



## Linda67

We had a really young girl as our guide in Walt's apartment and a very nice gentleman guarding the toilet!
I remember the young girl being very sweet but looking mildly terrified, almost as if the possibility of a tourist going rouge was too much responsibility for her 
Even so, it was amazing to stand in that apartment


----------



## Wicket's Mom

I'm back! Finally was able to connect to the Dis, so got to catch up again.

Your anniversary dinner looked pretty tasty, anything cooked tempura style is fine with me.

The tour was neat as was the tour leader, I remember those uniforms from watching Mickey Mouse Club back in the day. It does my heart good to see not everything has changed from those bygone days at Disney. The apartment would be nice to see, but the animatronic CM would be creepy. Maybe she was left from Westworld!

It seems strange it has been almost a year since your family went on this trip. This summer has flown by so fast, I can't get anything done, still haven't decided on a vacation.


----------



## jenseib

OMG!!!    You crack me up.  I was so lucky not to have her. I even asked if Hitler was up there and the one CM knew exactly who I was talking about. 
I touched things too, but we weren't under such strictness.  I did not however get to see the bathroom and I am kind of disappointed about that.


----------



## YodasMom

Um,  I think I had the same guide the first time I went into the apartment! If not, I hate to say, there may be 2 of them!    She was older and made us either hang our cameras on the coat rack before we entered the apartment or put them next to the rack.  Of course, I got into trouble because I didn't hear her say that.  I do not take photos when told not to,  and there is no way I was going to hang my good camera on a coat rack, so I put it in my back pack with all the lenses beside the rack.     I. was. not. happy. either....!     And, yes, I touched 

Funny story, though!   I'm glad you described it exactly how I felt, too!


----------



## Beth D

OMG!  That was hilarious!  I was laughing so loud, DH asked what was going on!  Some people just take life WAAYYYY too seriously!


----------



## kid-at-heart

What a fun morning you had!  You touched something.   Ellen you are so funny.  

Kate


----------



## mefordis

Looking forward to the next installment!


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

All caught up!  And I'm very thankful I did not run into the scary CM at Disneyland.  I didn't hear any announcements at the Haunted Mansion that they were down to 998 happy haunts, but you never know how these things work.


----------



## scottny

> Really?! That's very interesting about moving out and moving back- you may be the only one I know! You and Kramer!


I know at least 8 people from NJ/NYC that moved there and moved back all for the same reason, it is boring out there. 
We had a house on Pickering Lane next to Roxie. 

The menu looks so good. 
The food looked so good and so much. I would be rolling too. LOL. 
Looked like a wonderful meal. 
What a wonderful tour. 
Love the pin you got. 
Such rebels. LOL.
Caught up again.


----------



## knewton64

.....I can just imagine if you were in the "Yellow Submarine" with those 4 Liverpudlians and was told, "DON'T TOUCH THAT BUTTON!"


PSTTTT!!!! U RULE BREAKER



ANYWHO -
Getting caught up but I must confess I am gonna 'officially' get all caught up on ya by reading all yer posts while I am en route to Heathrow Airport in 96 more hours.





T.T.F.N.
&
CHEERS Y'ALL


----------



## podsnel

I want to try to get in an update while I have a minute- Sean is supposed to start camp this am and is NOT cooperating, so letting him rest before I start in again- he really HATES transitions, and today is the first day of camp, rather than school, so always a fuss. I'll be honest, it's exhausting. Anyway....

Pods & Stephen and the boys were all here, and so after my tour we met up and attempted to get lunch for them- well, we tried the Carnation Cafe, but that was a long wait, so ended up back at the Plaza because that's where Stephen wanted to go. Today they ordered some pasta-





And more fried chicken- because if you can't have fried chicken two days in a row on vacation, then when can you...





It was nice to sit outside-





Next, we took a ride on the Jungle Cruise, which we had not been on in forever-













After that, we headed over to





So different!









and the same-





We strolled along...





And so did they...





Until we rode Pirates-









which is also different, and much longer and better than our WDW one-





A glimpse of Blue Bayou as we rode by...









Stephen and Bryan were going to go back and take a break, and so was Pods- but T&T and I were thinking it was time for a snack.  So off we went to try some Mickey Beignets at the Mint Julep bar....













And just in case you were wondering, they were worth every single calorie! YUM!!





We had one more ride to hit today before going back- Indiana Jones.













This was one of my favorites- I am a big fan of the movies, and WOW does this ride kick that Dinosaur's butt!! The themeing is amazing!!





That was it- we went back to GCV to get ready for dinner at Catal- my favorite dinner of the trip!

Back later with more and replies!


----------



## KristiMc

The beignets look yummy.  I am still mad at myself for not having some when we stayed at POFQ in 2008.

I hope you were able to get Sean settled.  I am sure you are in full countdown mode for Alaska.  I can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## DWGal210

What a gorgeous, blue sky day you had!  Looks like fun.

That Haunted Mansion looks SO cool!  Love it!

Now that my 2015 summer vacation plans fell through  I am seriously considering a Disneyland trip.  I NEED to get out there!

Hope Sean was able to get settled today...hugs, my sweet friend!


----------



## rentayenta

Fun update! 

Indy is 1,000 x better than Dinosaur. It's too bad they didn't do Indy somewhere in AK or DHS. It's our family's favorite. 

Pasta at Plaza Inn, how was it? We usually get the fried chicken, maybe we'll branch out. The pot roast is pretty great too but it's been years since we've had it.


----------



## JKSWonder

I hear you on the camp thing.  Michael also doesn't transition well.  On top of that, some of the camp kids started teasing him about his Linny (Wonder Pets) obsession.....kind of like his own version of Sean's Dr. Seuss. The counselors put the kabosh on that, but the damage was done.  It took several days for Michael to want to join into activities again.  Several calls to me at work from camp staff, counselors, etc.   And now the child has swimmers ear! 11 days before we leave for our cruise and he has to have ear drops for next 10 days.

God, I SO need this vacation.  And as many drinks of the day they are willing to sell me!


----------



## CRdisMom

boo for sean.  

But yeah on POTC and Indy.  Those were my favorite rides there.  I love the rock on Indy.  So much better than Dinosaur.  Some day when we go  back I want to have a snack on the patio by the POTC.  Oh the travels I want to have.


----------



## podsnel

Misskitty3 said:


> You are too funny!!
> 
> Sounds like that creepy CM would have fit in better over at The Haunted Mansion.



YES!! As one of the main attractions!!



jedijill said:


> Luckily we didn't have creepy CM when we were in the apartment.  She just sounds really weird!
> 
> Jill in CO



I wish I had a video- soooo badly, I wish I had a video.



KristiMc said:


> You are such a rulebreaker - love it!  How cool and she does sound pretty creepy.



Oh yes she was!



JKSWonder said:


> Funky Cleopatra!  Ha!  Ellen, you kill me....



Funky AND Foxy!! 



saintstickets said:


> I wonder if she is a reject from the Great Movie Ride at WDW-DHS?  Everything there is so dated and maybe she was even too dated for that ride so they shipped her to DL!
> 
> Definitely could be true!
> 
> 
> I understand that Disney has contracted with the NSA, CIA, FBI, Homeland Security and TSA to take finger prints of items in Walt's apartment and then track down the nefarious perpetrators!  You better get out your tin foil hat and start watching out for black helicopters!



Pishaw...like I even needed to be told to wear a tin foil hat.....



RGirl said:


> OMG! I hope we don't get the scary animatronic CM!!!!  I might pee my pants!



Just have Willow distract her and then TOUCH IT ALL!!!!


----------



## podsnel

dvc4life said:


> Thanks for the great laugh this morning Ellen!  You rule breaker you!



You're welcome! Going to miss you on our cruise next week girlfriend....



DWGal210 said:


> Oh my she was special, wasn't she?!?!  I mean, I get that people have to be careful in Walt's apartment but I mean COME ON lady.  It's not the National Treasury or the Crown Jewels.



Oh, but it IS, it IS,  There's a toaster AND a toilet in there!!!.....



Linda67 said:


> We had a really young girl as our guide in Walt's apartment and a very nice gentleman guarding the toilet!
> I remember the young girl being very sweet but looking mildly terrified, almost as if the possibility of a tourist going rouge was too much responsibility for her
> Even so, it was amazing to stand in that apartment



It really was amazing, and I am so happy I saw it!



Wicket's Mom said:


> I'm back! Finally was able to connect to the Dis, so got to catch up again.
> 
> Hey Doris!
> 
> Your anniversary dinner looked pretty tasty, anything cooked tempura style is fine with me.
> 
> It was very nice-
> 
> The tour was neat as was the tour leader, I remember those uniforms from watching Mickey Mouse Club back in the day. It does my heart good to see not everything has changed from those bygone days at Disney. The apartment would be nice to see, but the animatronic CM would be creepy. Maybe she was left from Westworld!
> 
> Could be! And I liked her uniform, too-
> 
> It seems strange it has been almost a year since your family went on this trip. This summer has flown by so fast, I can't get anything done, still haven't decided on a vacation.



Yea- nothin like draggin out a good trip for EVER!!!!! 



jenseib said:


> OMG!!!    You crack me up.  I was so lucky not to have her. I even asked if Hitler was up there and the one CM knew exactly who I was talking about.
> I touched things too, but we weren't under such strictness.  I did not however get to see the bathroom and I am kind of disappointed about that.



OMG- I bet she DID know who you meant!! And what did YOU touch, Miss Jen????



YodasMom said:


> Um,  I think I had the same guide the first time I went into the apartment! If not, I hate to say, there may be 2 of them!    She was older and made us either hang our cameras on the coat rack before we entered the apartment or put them next to the rack.  Of course, I got into trouble because I didn't hear her say that.  I do not take photos when told not to,  and there is no way I was going to hang my good camera on a coat rack, so I put it in my back pack with all the lenses beside the rack.     I. was. not. happy. either....!     And, yes, I touched
> 
> Funny story, though!   I'm glad you described it exactly how I felt, too!



Yea- that's her- we had to hang up our cameras, too- I forgot! Everyone was looking at each other like, WHAT??????


----------



## podsnel

Beth D said:


> OMG!  That was hilarious!  I was laughing so loud, DH asked what was going on!  Some people just take life WAAYYYY too seriously!



HAHAHAHA! AWESOME!!! 



kid-at-heart said:


> What a fun morning you had!  You touched something.   Ellen you are so funny.
> 
> Kate



I am a bad, baaaaaad girl.......



mefordis said:


> Looking forward to the next installment!



I blame baseball. Which is now over.  So in a week I can start blaming Alaska. 



Captain_Oblivious said:


> All caught up!  And I'm very thankful I did not run into the scary CM at Disneyland.  I didn't hear any announcements at the Haunted Mansion that they were down to 998 happy haunts, but you never know how these things work.



LMAO!!  



scottny said:


> I know at least 8 people from NJ/NYC that moved there and moved back all for the same reason, it is boring out there.
> We had a house on Pickering Lane next to Roxie.
> 
> I know no one. Apparently you got all 8.
> 
> The menu looks so good.
> The food looked so good and so much. I would be rolling too. LOL.
> Looked like a wonderful meal.
> What a wonderful tour.
> Love the pin you got.
> Such rebels. LOL.
> Caught up again.



YAY for being caught up- and I hope you will like my next dinner as much-



knewton64 said:


> .....I can just imagine if you were in the "Yellow Submarine" with those 4 Liverpudlians and was told, "DON'T TOUCH THAT BUTTON!"
> 
> 
> PSTTTT!!!! U RULE BREAKER
> 
> YUP! That's ME!
> 
> ANYWHO -
> Getting caught up but I must confess I am gonna 'officially' get all caught up on ya by reading all yer posts while I am en route to Heathrow Airport in 96 more hours.
> 
> FUN!! Have a great trip! Are you doing an ABD again?
> 
> 
> 
> T.T.F.N.
> &
> CHEERS Y'ALL


----------



## podsnel

KristiMc said:


> The beignets look yummy.  I am still mad at myself for not having some when we stayed at POFQ in 2008.
> 
> You missed out, cuz they were sooo gooooood.
> 
> I hope you were able to get Sean settled.  I am sure you are in full countdown mode for Alaska.  I can't wait to hear about it.



He did not go today.  Hoping for a better day tomorrow....wouldn't mind a few prayers for that, it was a rough day with him.

And I am so, so sad to be going on this cruise without you....



DWGal210 said:


> What a gorgeous, blue sky day you had!  Looks like fun.
> 
> That Haunted Mansion looks SO cool!  Love it!
> 
> Now that my 2015 summer vacation plans fell through  I am seriously considering a Disneyland trip.  I NEED to get out there!
> 
> Hope Sean was able to get settled today...hugs, my sweet friend!



You REALLY do need to- it is so enlightening- I feel like I understand everything so much more now.

And thanks for the hugs.  I needed them today. 



rentayenta said:


> Fun update!
> 
> Indy is 1,000 x better than Dinosaur. It's too bad they didn't do Indy somewhere in AK or DHS. It's our family's favorite.
> 
> At LEAST 1000x better!  But I am not giving up hope- they are taking away the attraction (show) at WDW- maybe they will bring it then (very wishful thinking on my part).
> 
> Pasta at Plaza Inn, how was it? We usually get the fried chicken, maybe we'll branch out. The pot roast is pretty great too but it's been years since we've had it.



I don't know- I had a salad and half a Matterhorn across the street!! 



JKSWonder said:


> I hear you on the camp thing.  Michael also doesn't transition well.  On top of that, some of the camp kids started teasing him about his Linny (Wonder Pets) obsession.....kind of like his own version of Sean's Dr. Seuss. The counselors put the kabosh on that, but the damage was done.  It took several days for Michael to want to join into activities again.  Several calls to me at work from camp staff, counselors, etc.   And now the child has swimmers ear! 11 days before we leave for our cruise and he has to have ear drops for next 10 days.
> 
> I am so sorry about his Linny-  I don't blame him for not wanting to go! I am glad tho that the ear drops are for 10 days and not 20! I hope he is not in too much pain-
> 
> God, I SO need this vacation.  And as many drinks of the day they are willing to sell me!



Amen, Sister- I hear ya on that one!



CRdisMom said:


> boo for sean.
> 
> But yeah on POTC and Indy.  Those were my favorite rides there.  I love the rock on Indy.  So much better than Dinosaur.  Some day when we go  back I want to have a snack on the patio by the POTC.  Oh the travels I want to have.



Hey girl!   Yea- Sean did not go- keep him in your prayers for tomorrow.

EVERYTHING about that Indy ride was awesome- just fantastic!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Yay for an update!  I hope Sean has a better day tomorrow.  I LOVE Indy!  It is my all time favorite ride.  The theming, the queue, just everything.  I love how people on JC can wave at you and joke about you when you are over there in the jungle, you can hear old radio transmissions - I love that you can get two different experiences depending on which way you go - just a little different.  Yep, puts that Dino to shame 

I love BB restaurant, too.  It is way over priced, but so cool to float by it on POC, then to be eating there and watching others float quietly by.  They really should have included this at MK.


----------



## jedijill

I hope Sean is able to enjoy camp this week.   to all of you.  I can't even imagine how hard the transition is for him.

I love Indy and was so sad that it was closed when I was there in March.  

I didn't realize the Plaza Inn had food other than chicken!   

You can't go wrong with a salad and a Matterhorn!

Jill in CO


----------



## podsnel

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Yay for an update!  I hope Sean has a better day tomorrow.  I LOVE Indy!  It is my all time favorite ride.  The theming, the queue, just everything.  I love how people on JC can wave at you and joke about you when you are over there in the jungle, you can hear old radio transmissions - I love that you can get two different experiences depending on which way you go - just a little different.  Yep, puts that Dino to shame
> 
> I completely agree with all of this!  Well, maybe not my favorite ever, but I have to say I did love it a LOT! I think I rode 3 or 4 times while I was there
> 
> I love BB restaurant, too.  It is way over priced, but so cool to float by it on POC, then to be eating there and watching others float quietly by.  They really should have included this at MK.



I read so many conflicting things about it that I skipped BB- and ate at Cafe Orleans instead. Next time!



jedijill said:


> I hope Sean is able to enjoy camp this week.   to all of you.  I can't even imagine how hard the transition is for him.
> 
> Thanks Girl-   He is still not going, but not screaming as much today, so that's an improvement.  Going to try and woo him with french fries in a few minutes.
> 
> I love Indy and was so sad that it was closed when I was there in March.
> 
> That stinks!
> 
> I didn't realize the Plaza Inn had food other than chicken!
> 
> SURPRISE!!!
> 
> You can't go wrong with a salad and a Matterhorn!
> 
> Jill in CO



It IS the diet lunch of champions!


----------



## podsnel

Well, still not going to camp yet. At least the screaming is much, much less today. UGH.

SO! We showered and then walked over to Catal for dinner, which is just over in DTD. I LOVE how convenient everything was in DLR!! No buses, no boats- just GET THERE NOW! 





PB is so messed up- it has somehow merged my Disneyland and Groveland pics into one album, along with scrambling them all up. GRRRRR.....

Inside the restaurant-





Very nice, but we would be dining al fresco. 





Time for a creative libation- I had La Paloma-





which was very refreshing with tequila, agave, lime and grapefruit and a splash of club-





More menu choices-





SO CREATIVE!!!!! Why the heck they can't turn Kouzzina into Catal instead of yet ANOTHER Italian restaurant (serving pizza! and eggplant Parm! How exciting!) is waaaaaaaaay beyond me.  My boys REALLY surprised me by going outside the box with their app orders (but outside the box is what alot of this menu has).  Timmy had Bacon Wrapped Medjool Dates (I am pretty sure the only thing he saw when he ordered was BACON!)





They were very sweet. Tyler REALLY surprised me with his order, tho- Spanish Octopus White beans, fennel, cauliflower gardiniera, citrus, aji panca purée and garlic migas 14 





This foodie Mom was _so proud!_









Pods went with Heirloom Tomatoes, white balsamic caviar (there's some molecular gastronomy in THAT one), sea salt, white anchovy, crostini





While I enjoyed Sashimi of Hokkaido Scallops- pineapple and aji-amarillo pepper sauce, cucumber sorbet-





All was tdf- well, dates are a little sweet for me, but the rest was all tdf.  After out cocktails, Pods and I shared a bottle of Rose- Sofia, I think- served by our excellent server, Chris O'Donnell-





Ok- maybe not REALLY Chris O'Donnell, but he does look like him I think!

















The Uva Bar below-





Next, our main courses- I had Spaghettini Pasta- Bacon, peas, roasted squash, parmesan sage brown butter- DEEEEEEE LICIOUS!





Pods had the Market Fish, which was a wild salmon





Tyler couldn't pass up Baby Back Ribs Satay style spicy sweet peanut BBQ sauce 28





And Timmy had Marinated Hangar steak, served plain with fingerlings-





Tyler took a pic with my phone-





JUST as we were finishing what was Pods' and my favorite dinner of the trip, we were surprised by another friend who was coming to say hello while we were in DL.......

cont'd next post


----------



## podsnel

LUCKY ME!!!!! I get to hang with Drea again!!!! Only this time- she brought the fam with her- I was so excited to meet them.  Drea is a fun, fun girl with an incredible heart of gold- who happens to live in Cali and planned a weekend visit while we were in town. We'd be spending lots of time together- but not tonight yet.  Tonight, we still had a bit more time to spend with Stephen and bryan who we were meeting in DLP after dinner. And once we paid our check, that is where we went-









Not sure what else we rode, but we did get on the stand-by line for Autopia- which said 30 minutes- and was more like 400 hours. And watched the fireworks from there.





 And then I rode with Stephen- who I can now tell you has absolutely NO driving skills WHATSOEVER inspite of his age or intelligence, based on my experience in a racecar with him that nite-









LOL- we did have alot of fun though.....we rode a few more, actually repeating some, because some of the people with us were prone to motion sickness, and couldn't go on certain things...










It was soon time to call it a night, and say goodbye to our friends who were going to head home to the Valley- so, so glad we saw them!

Up next- we visit Carsland in the morning- but will Tyler like it as much as Test Track???


----------



## podsnel

On the morning of our 12th day of vacation, I managed to convince Tyler to get out of bed early and go with me over to CA to get FPs and some early rides on Radiator Springs- I told him it was the DL version of Test Track. Off we went, to give you an idea, we were about 5 minutes past park opening, and this was the FP line-





The wait was quick, and then we went to ride.
It's so cute back here-









We decided to do Single Rider- which at this point was pretty much a walk on.  Singing the song.....





Time to ride!

















I thought it was adorable, and lots of fun. Tyler the teenager, however, felt a little differently. Ya see, he was missing that part of the ride where you go 63+ mph- even with the racing, it just was not the same for him.  I did convince him to ride again anyway, tho.





This time we sat next to each other in Single rider-













YIPPEEEEEE!!!!!!!





Afterwards, Tyler said, "I'm goin back to bed." Thus concluding our very special one on one time together, lol.  Me, on the other hand?  I was going to breakfast- at Flo's V-8 Cafe-









Later there would be-









I decided to order the chicken tamale breakfast, with scrambled eggs, pico de gallo, and salsa verde.





O.
M.
G.

Best and maybe most favorite breakfast item I have ever had in any Disney park- the flavors were sooooooo delicious- I STILL am craving it a whole summer later.









Ummm, I am an official member of the clean plate club, Mom!





I wandered around by myself, texting back and forth with Drea- who was having a hard time getting her fam out of bed. Hmm. Can't imagine. 









I decided to go and ride Soarin because the line was - nonexistant.  Just like Fla, eh? HAHA!









To be cont'd.....


----------



## MAGICFOR2

Interesting menu at Catal!  So cool that your boys are foodies, too! 
So cool you got a "preview hug" with DREA! I know you two had a great time when you actually made it happen!

It is so fun you can see the fireworks from wherever at DLR, even waiting at Autopia for 400 hours.   We usually end up watching from DTD - or from our Uncle's back deck. 

I love how CL looks - can't wait to see it in person - it reminds me of all the road trips when I was a little girl.  Too bad Timmy was underwhelmed by RSR -well, a boy has to have his beauty rest. 

You are probably getting so busy getting ready for your cruise - if I don't catch you here before you leave, have a great trip and bring back a TR!!!


----------



## CRdisMom

praying for sean!  

I had to google a map of DL.  It has been way too long.  Things have changed so, so much since 98.  DL Hotel is much away from the fun now.  Still all so close.  You can be anywhere in 10 min.


----------



## CRdisMom

praying for sean!  

I had to google a map of DL.  It has been way too long.  Things have changed so, so much since 98.  DL Hotel is much away from the fun now.  Still all so close.  You can be anywhere in 10 min.


----------



## DWGal210

What an amazing dinner at Catal - YUM!  Looks so good.  I am proud of the boys for expanding their horizons with those appetizers - good for them!

Nice to see Drea again!

I'm glad Tyler went to the park with you in the morning, even though he bailed on you later. That breakfast looks AMAZING.  I am a sucker for anything Spanish/Mexican so I bet I would love that.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Lots of updates!  Can I just say that I have only one big regret about Disneyland: I didn't get to ride Indiana Jones!   Circumstances just worked out that way, and I'm bummed about it.  I'm glad you were able to enjoy it.

Nice job on your foodie family being adventurous and eating all that rabbit food.  I'm guessing me and my family would not have done so well there.  Even the steak had a big weed on it! 

I can understand missing the top speed on Radiator Springs Racers, but the ride is really well done and still feels pretty fast.


----------



## JKSWonder

podsnel said:


> Well, still not going to camp yet. At least the screaming is much, much less today. UGH.



Hope the day got better for you and Sean.

About twenty seconds after I got to work yesterday, I got a call from Michael's camp to come pick him up...he had fainted.  Oy.  Thankfully, my mother was home and she zipped on over and got him.  By last night, he seemed perfectly fine.

Today, he had a meltdown because I foolishly asked him what he wanted for breakfast.

So far, no calls from camp.  Keeping my fingers crossed it stays that way.

The menu at Catal looks excellent.  

That Radiator Springs ride pic, when you and Tyler were able to ride together:  Ha!  Your face: "Wheeeee!"  Tyler's face: "Lame.  So lame."


----------



## franandaj

Catal looks great!  I haven't been there in a long time and it looks like time for a redo.  Everything looks fabulous and I bet I would have loved those dates!

It's too bad your family didn't want to get up and out of bed to enjoy the park in the morning.  I would have joined you on RSR and in the parks (if I could have got up that early!   )

I forgot that I was supposed to send you my pictures of Walt's apartment and then when you got there I meant to post them, and now you're way past that part of the TR.  I can post them if you like.  I can't wait to get to the part where we all meet up again!

I post my pictures I have from that meet then!


----------



## jenseib

I felt Radiator Springs was faster and a longer speed spot than Test Track.  Tyler better ride it again to be sure.


----------



## jenseib

Ok so I just replied to this...and either I had 2 windows open and I replied in someone elses TR or it just got lost.  
I hope it got lost so I don't sound so stupid.
I swear I thought Radiator Springs was faster than Test track and it seemed longer to me too.....so Tyler needs a trip back so he can take another ride!

*Edit*  I see it now showed up.  What a goof I am


----------



## kid-at-heart

podsnel said:


> On the morning of our 12th day of vacation, I managed to convince Tyler to get out of bed early and go with me over to CA to get FPs and some early rides on Radiator Springs-...
> 
> Afterwards, Tyler said, "I'm goin back to bed." Thus concluding our very special one on one time together, lol.  Me, on the other hand?  I was going to breakfast- at Flo's V-8 Cafe-



Geeze, teens, choosing sleep over fun.  They can sleep when they get old.  

Well at least you had a bit of one-on-one time. 

Your breakfast looks wonderful!
Kate


----------



## dvc4life

Cruise next week?  What?  I missed that!    Have a wonderful time!  And if you have a coffee drink, think of me!    Our next cruise is in October and I can't wait!  

And the food you guys have eaten has all looked awesome!  I'm gaining weight just looking at your photos!  Between the pasta dishes and the drinks, oh my. 

Cars land looks so cool.  Like you are actually in the movie.  Man we gotta get there someday!  Especially for that breakfast.  Looked great.


----------



## pillow

Ellen, I hope you have a great time next week.  Please take lots of notes and pictures.  I am already looking forward to your trip report, and you haven't even left yet!  

Jodie


----------



## podsnel

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Interesting menu at Catal!  So cool that your boys are foodies, too!
> So cool you got a "preview hug" with DREA! I know you two had a great time when you actually made it happen!
> 
> LOL- the boys are not foodies- but they will try stuff- Tyler is up for anything, Timmy has to be in a special mood. And yes- drea is a blast!
> 
> It is so fun you can see the fireworks from wherever at DLR, even waiting at Autopia for 400 hours.   We usually end up watching from DTD - or from our Uncle's back deck.
> 
> How nice is that!
> 
> I love how CL looks - can't wait to see it in person - it reminds me of all the road trips when I was a little girl.  Too bad Timmy was underwhelmed by RSR -well, a boy has to have his beauty rest.
> 
> Tyler was underwhelmed- Timmy rode that night with the FPs... you will love it.  I think everyone does who isn't an uber cool teenage BOY.
> 
> You are probably getting so busy getting ready for your cruise - if I don't catch you here before you leave, have a great trip and bring back a TR!!!



I will, thanks! Very upset I did not finish here yet tho- abd the NYE cruise...OY...



CRdisMom said:


> praying for sean!
> 
> Thanks Girl!
> 
> I had to google a map of DL.  It has been way too long.  Things have changed so, so much since 98.  DL Hotel is much away from the fun now.  Still all so close.  You can be anywhere in 10 min.



Isn't that the best??



DWGal210 said:


> What an amazing dinner at Catal - YUM!  Looks so good.  I am proud of the boys for expanding their horizons with those appetizers - good for them!
> 
> It was a great restaurant- wish they would build one in WDW.
> 
> Nice to see Drea again!
> 
> Always!
> 
> I'm glad Tyler went to the park with you in the morning, even though he bailed on you later. That breakfast looks AMAZING.  I am a sucker for anything Spanish/Mexican so I bet I would love that.



Definitely you would- it was seriously delicious!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Lots of updates!  Can I just say that I have only one big regret about Disneyland: I didn't get to ride Indiana Jones!   Circumstances just worked out that way, and I'm bummed about it.  I'm glad you were able to enjoy it.
> 
> NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!  I mean...no big deal, the ride really stinks...
> 
> Nice job on your foodie family being adventurous and eating all that rabbit food.  I'm guessing me and my family would not have done so well there.  Even the steak had a big weed on it!
> 
> This is NOT a place you should EVER go!
> 
> I can understand missing the top speed on Radiator Springs Racers, but the ride is really well done and still feels pretty fast.



Spoken like someone who is NOT a teenage uber-cool BOY!



JKSWonder said:


> Hope the day got better for you and Sean.
> 
> About twenty seconds after I got to work yesterday, I got a call from Michael's camp to come pick him up...he had fainted.  Oy.  Thankfully, my mother was home and she zipped on over and got him.  By last night, he seemed perfectly fine.
> 
> Yikes! Does he do that a lot? Sorry my friend...
> 
> Today, he had a meltdown because I foolishly asked him what he wanted for breakfast.
> 
> So far, no calls from camp.  Keeping my fingers crossed it stays that way.
> 
> Sean never went to camp- he stopped screaming, tho.  But he spent the mornings running around naked, because he knows I won't send him to camp like THAT!   It is very challenging, isn't it?
> 
> The menu at Catal looks excellent.
> 
> That Radiator Springs ride pic, when you and Tyler were able to ride together:  Ha!  Your face: "Wheeeee!"  Tyler's face: "Lame.  So lame."



LOL!!! Yes! 



franandaj said:


> Catal looks great!  I haven't been there in a long time and it looks like time for a redo.  Everything looks fabulous and I bet I would have loved those dates!
> 
> We all thought it was incredible- hope you like it when you go!
> 
> It's too bad your family didn't want to get up and out of bed to enjoy the park in the morning.  I would have joined you on RSR and in the parks (if I could have got up that early!   )
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA!!! That would have been great!
> 
> I forgot that I was supposed to send you my pictures of Walt's apartment and then when you got there I meant to post them, and now you're way past that part of the TR.  I can post them if you like.  I can't wait to get to the part where we all meet up again!
> 
> Yes please! I would love to see them!
> 
> I post my pictures I have from that meet then!



Perfect!



jenseib said:


> I felt Radiator Springs was faster and a longer speed spot than Test Track.  Tyler better ride it again to be sure.





jenseib said:


> Ok so I just replied to this...and either I had 2 windows open and I replied in someone elses TR or it just got lost.
> I hope it got lost so I don't sound so stupid.
> I swear I thought Radiator Springs was faster than Test track and it seemed longer to me too.....so Tyler needs a trip back so he can take another ride!
> 
> I agree- I thought it was fast and it was longer- but he would not be swayed.  For him, TT wins!
> 
> *Edit*  I see it now showed up.  What a goof I am



It's not you- I have seen that happening a lot lately- weird!


----------



## podsnel

kid-at-heart said:


> Geeze, teens, choosing sleep over fun.  They can sleep when they get old.
> 
> Well at least you had a bit of one-on-one time.
> 
> Your breakfast looks wonderful!
> Kate



I think 2 weeks was too much for them. They were DONE. What the heck? I was still lovin every minute!!



dvc4life said:


> Cruise next week?  What?  I missed that!    Have a wonderful time!  And if you have a coffee drink, think of me!    Our next cruise is in October and I can't wait!
> 
> OH- I will think of you- but pretty sure I won't be able to make as good of a face when I do!  Which Oct cruise are you on again? Do we overlap at all?  Have I asked you this 50 times??
> 
> And the food you guys have eaten has all looked awesome!  I'm gaining weight just looking at your photos!  Between the pasta dishes and the drinks, oh my.
> 
> Yes- well, I have been in pre-cruise starvation mode lately, so I know what you mean-
> 
> Cars land looks so cool.  Like you are actually in the movie.  Man we gotta get there someday!  Especially for that breakfast.  Looked great.



It does feel that way- the Cars section at AoA feels that way too-



pillow said:


> Ellen, I hope you have a great time next week.  Please take lots of notes and pictures.  I am already looking forward to your trip report, and you haven't even left yet!
> 
> Jodie



Hey Jodie! How was your vacation?  I am so sorry we didn't get to meet when I was down there last week- baseball is INSANE!!!! 

And don't worry- camera gear is set and ready to go!


----------



## rentayenta

Breakfast at Flo's looks great! I have a very hard time deviating from Riverbelle Terrace but Flo's is on my list. 

Going back to bed after RSR?  If it makes you feel any better my girls do not *get* RSR either. Joshua loves it though. They don't love RSR but love Bugsland?  Kids. 

Hope Sean has warmed up to camp.  That may have come and gone by now. Is he going on your cruise? Speaking of, I can't believe your cursing to Alaska so soon!   Have a magical trip girlfriend and safe travels.


----------



## pillow

podsnel said:


> Hey Jodie! How was your vacation?  I am so sorry we didn't get to meet when I was down there last week- baseball is INSANE!!!!
> 
> And don't worry- camera gear is set and ready to go!




I know - I was looking forward to seeing you.  But no worries - will catch you next year.

Vacation was nice, and the beach was beautiful (after our first 3 days of rain!).  It feels good to be back home in my own space though.  The next time we rent a beach house, I want to also rent a housekeeper and a cook (13 of us in one house was nuts)!!

Jodie


----------



## franandaj

OK, since you said that I could post them, here they are, Walt's Apartment.  This is the door we came in through.  I'm assuming this is where you all had to hang your cameras.





Now I will say that we had to change guides from our regular one to the "Walt's apartment" tour guide, but we didn't get the Nazi.  Looking out over the main room toward Walt's bed.





Also they hadn't put up the "barrier" yet.  We did this tour in Feb of 2012.  Looking behind us.





I'm not sure if they told you the story of the cups off to the left in the above picture, but one of Walt's favorite drinks was a Tom and Jerry.  He wasn't a drinker, but he did enjoy this one.









And back out into the main living space.  The lamp.





Lilian's bed.





The phone and lights behind Walt's bed.





The chair next to his bed.





The "Lamp"





This Grammophone





Plays these cylinders.





The phone.





Walt and Roy.





Here is a look at the Grammaphone from another angle.





The treasures on the back of Lily's bed.





And another look at the light out into the plaza.  I posted this on FB and almost instantly my Disney Friends knew exactly where I was.  The rest were clueless.





Then we moved on to the shower and patio area.













These stairs lead up to the patio.





Walt and his grandkids would play out here while guests were in the park.

















We went back into the apartment and took our pictures in front of the lamp after this part of our tour.  Then we were escorted back down.


----------



## dvc4life

And Ellen, after seeing FB about Alaska it jogged my memory of your cruise.  I just forgot, duh.  And our cruise leaves October 1st from Port Canaveral.  For us it is perfect.  A double dip and Key West with one sea day.  And we are doing a pub crawl while in Key West.  That should be fun!

Have a great time while in Alaska!


----------



## scottny

Love POTC in DL. 
I need to try a beignet sometime. Never have. 
Your app sounds delicious. 
The entrees looked yummy.
I cannot wait to try Carsland area. Nice pics you got. 
LOL. He went back to bed. Teenagers! LOL. 
Alison those were great pics. 
Caught up again.


----------



## Linda67

Wow Franandaj your photos have just made my day - happy memories which I sadly couldn't photograph :-(

Ellen, I have flights booked to LA just waiting for my 7 month window (fingers crossed) and you are giving me lots of ideas as to where I need to eat!


----------



## kid-at-heart

Impatiently waiting for Ellen to return to the lower 48...   

Wow, Alison, your photos of Walts apartment are awesome.  I wonder why they stopped allowing people to take pictures.

Kate


----------



## YodasMom

franandaj said:


> I'm assuming this is where you all had to hang your cameras.



Great photos of Walt's apartment, Allison!  And, yes, that first photo is where we were "asked" (I mean told!) to hang our cameras on my first tour there.  Mine was not safe on those hooks so I put it on the floor!  I've done 2 ABD-BSM tours (also, the Walk in Walt's Footsteps once) and we were not allowed to take photos at either, only the one in front of the lamp. I was told they used to allow unlimited photos, though.


----------



## englishrose47

Ellen are you stuck in a Fjord !!!!! Can't wait for the pix


----------



## Flossbolna

Ellen, I am not sure when I last commented on your TR!!!  Life has been so crazy after I came back from the cruise with work. But now I am caught up and it was wonderful to read along about your DL adventures since I just was there myself! We had dinner at Catal, too, and thought it was absolutely wonderful! Not as good as Napa Rose of course though. 

Hope you had a great time in Alaska!!


----------



## RGirl

Hi Ellen! We've been back from our summer trip to DLR for a couple of weeks, and your pics are making me homesick to go back! 

Your dinner at Catal looked and sounded amazing. I am going to have to give the DTD restaurants a try - especially that one!

I hope you had (are having?) a great time on the Wonder! Ugh - I hope you love(d) your Alaska cruise as much as we did!!!!


----------



## shoppgirl

Hello.
I just returned to the Disboards since I'm planning a Christmas trip, and came across another one of your fantastic trip reports!   I followed your Hawaii trip last summer as I was planning our Hawaii trip,  I remember showing my husband your photos of Kauai and how excited I was to see them in person.

I was equally excited to see your photos from San Francisco and Yosemite as we are going there next summer!  I have also made reservations for the Ahwahnee Hotel 11 months out!  Your room looked lovely (minus the faucet mishap!  But loved your room service compensation!).   May I ask you what room category you had originally booked?   Your photos of the Hyatt in SF look amazing too!  Did you just book a regular room with double beds and then upgraded to club access?   I would love to do that too!!  Right now it doesn't allow me to book club level with double bed room...

Thanks for sharing your awesome trip reports!


----------



## dizneeat

*All caught up here too. Thank god you were on vacation too, so I was only 6 pages behind. *


----------



## mefordis

Can't wait for the next update!


----------



## Wicket's Mom

I'm baaack. Glad you are so busy, gives me time to catch up. This is my first time on the Dis since my last posting. 

Loving the pictures of Disneyland, I didn't know the Indiana Jones thing was a ride. I would like that much better than Dinosaur.

I saw those sliced suckers on Tyler's plate & was totally creeped out. I'm not much of a foodie in some ways, no gross animal parts for me.

One of these days I will get caught up with the rest of your TRs.

I'm still enjoying your travels.


----------



## podsnel

Hello again....remember me? I'm the one who abandoned you about 2 months ago when I went to Alaska, then to Florida, and then had kids going back to school....or choosing not to for the first 4 days (Sean)....BUT, if you will have me, I will keep writing at you, if that's ok-   So....I will do replies after, because if I do them first, I am pretty sure the rest of this will never happen- just one thing, tho- 

*THANK YOU, ALISON, FOR ALL OF THOSE AMAZING PHOTOS!!!!!!*

I want to say I saw them in transit somewhere on my iPhone (like maybe Vancouver?) and WOW are they GREAT!!! I wish they would still allow pics! And they do not show the outdoor patio area anymore, either- so thanks for showing it. 

Back to DL (actually, CA)business.....

I had been blown off by Tyler in my last update, and had the MOST amazing breakfast before riding Soarin a couple of times solo, with no wait whatsoever (one of the nicest differences of riding Soarin in DL over WDW). Soon after, I was miraculously joined by the rest of my family, and we headed over to California Screamin for a few rides in a row (see- this is why I didn't see everything in DL this trip- they always say you can see everything in 2 or 3 days here, but REALLY??? Who doesn't want multiple rides on some attractions like CS???).





After a ride together, we did two Single Rider-





You have to take an elevator down to the single rider on this ride, and they give you the pass to hand them when you get off. 





We walked over to fly with Goofy after that-





















One ride on that one is PLENTY, we all agreed. VERY herky-jerky. We took a spin on the Silly Symphony Swings, then headed over to Grizzly River Run which Timmy was begging for-





















I will agree with the masses who prefer this over Kali River Rapids which is just waaaay too short.





Right now all I am thinking is that is must be EXHAUSTING to be as cool as Tyler!

We decided to go over to DL now, and lo and behold, the Matterhorn was OPEN!!! I was so happy, I have wanted to ride the Matterhorn since I was a little kid!





Since the stand-by was so long, we decided to all go Single Rider.









Well....this was super herky-jerky too!! One and done! I have heard that one side is smoother than the other, though- I am not sure which we were on, but my guess is the NOT smooth side.  I am glad we got to ride, tho- it's a Must Do.

Cont'd next post-


----------



## JKSWonder

Aw, you're back!


----------



## ProudMommyof2

So glad you are back!!! I think I could be convinced it was worth the trip to California just to be able to ride SOarin' multiple times!!!


----------



## podsnel

We were getting hungry, and today we were going to be having lunch over at Cafe Orleans.  On our way-









The menu is the same or similar to Blue Bayou, and when booking all the ADRs, I ended up choosing this to save a few bucks- because I kept reading Blue Bayou was overpriced and not worth it. But looking in hindsight now?  We should have just gone to BB. While this was fine, I think BB is kind of an experience every disney geek needs to have at least once. But no biggie- something to look forward to next visit!

We started with sharing the famous New Orleans Gumbo- wow, it was really so so good!





Also sharing the Pommes Frites-





And then shared 3 Monte Cristos- which should have been 2. Or maybe even 1! 





But, OMG, is this super yummy! SO indulgent!





Someone interesting was at the next table-





Can someone explain these very different dressers to me? Are they Japanese? They REALLY do it up! On our Alaskan cruise there were 3 girls dressed in all the Mickey & Minnie Alaskan outfits every day. I am fascinated!  The boys, however, were more fascinated by the lunch-









I got a BIG thank you for ordering THAT lunch! We were sitting outside, but this is how the inside looked-





After lunch, and a ride on Indiana Jones, we decided to go back to the resort.  We passed a VERY AMAZING party 





Wish I had been there this year to see the 2nd Bday party- OMG!  We went to relax by the pool, and eventually ordered-





In the early evening, our Fps were ready, so back to CA we went-









Yea, that's right- Fps from 1st thing this am? Ready now. CRAZEEEEE.  Tim and Pods went for a ride, Tyler and I planned to ride Single Rider, but the wait even for that was crazy, so we just perused the area while we waited for the other two.













Very pretty as the sun sets in Radiator Springs.





Cont'd next post-


----------



## KristiMc

Glad to have you back my friend!  Lunch looked really yummy!


----------



## podsnel

Tonight we were going to hook up with Drea and family- 





I think we started over in RS, and then ended up in Paradise Pier. 





SOMEONE had the idea to ride on Mickey's Wheel of Death in one of the swinging cars. It was just Drea and her boys and Tyler and me, as Timmy went to grab a hot dog and Pods and E were grabbing a brew.





Ever been on the Wheel of Death??? Well, it all starts out like any other Ferris wheel- you get on, you rotate, the next group gets on and off, etc...except on this ride, when you are in the special cars that "glide", as you round the curve, you swing from one place to another. Which is "Oh, this is IT??? What's the big deal?" when you are just loading and unloading.





And then, when everyone is on, things start to be a little more than "What's the big deal?"

OMGEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was screaming my head off! 





Which I would guess was pretty funny for some others in the car- or not-





It was a VERY entertaining experience, I think. Pretty sure you could hear me screaming for miles and miles. Tyler imparticular really enjoyed it- I guess that's one sure way to make him smile- terrify ME!

Afterwards, it seemed like none of us could figure out what to do with ourselves.  Now, Drea kept asking if I was sure I didn't want to see WOC, and I kept on insisting I would see it the next night- another BIG mistake, I only saw the balcony view as I was packing, and it was not the same (which I knew when she was asking, but would rather spend time wandering with her instead). After a bit, we all went our seperate ways, with Tim and Ty going back to the villa, and Pods and I going over to the DL Hotel to check out Trader Sam's.









I am SO excited Trader Sam's is coming to WDW!!!! It is SUPER cool! You order drinks, and different things occur in the restaurant- a volcano erupts, a typhoon happens...incredibly well themed. Excellent fun! We ordered some food to share-





And some cocktails-





Which all looked really good, but tasted kind of MEH. Or ICK. 









But still fun in there-









You can sit outside, too-





But that would not be nearly as much fun. We decided to head out to DTD after that.  On the way....













Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

I realize I am kind of on a tear here, hope you are still up for more!

One of our favorite things in DLR is that you can go to DTD any time you want and it is RIGHT THERE. So convenient, so easy, so fun!  We passed by ESPN Zone (although the boys would end up eating there the next night)





And passed by this-









And ended up stopping at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen. 





We sat at the bar, and ordered- I had a Hurricane- it was LUSCIOUS!





The food from the kitchen looked and smelled fantastic. This is going on my Must Do list for my next visit! 









Great jazz and drinks aside, the thing I loved most were these two guys-





Those are some A++, super funny, entertaining, and friendly bartenders right there!  I think one was even from NJ, and you KNOW how much fun THAT is! I was so sad we had not come here our first night!  After the hurricane, it was time to go back-





We passed some very tempting treats on the way-





which were impressing in the window of





I think I'm going to keep going, I really am on a roll, lol-

Our last full day, coming up!


----------



## kid-at-heart

Wow, Disneyland has changed A LOT since I last visited - way back in the 80s, there was one park and no shopping district, or at least no shopping district that I remember.

It looks like you guys were having a great time.

Thanks for coming back to the report (knew you would  )

Kate


----------



## Flossbolna

Wow, I love all your DL updates! What a nice surprise!!

What a shame that you did not enjoy your drinks at Trader Sams!! We went there twice because we loved the drinks so much. They were so potent as well! I had the one that came in a tiki bowl and brought that home with me (the second night I got it in a normal glass). It is now on my dresser and cheers me up every morning!

I could not convince Michael to go on the scary Fun Wheel with me, he had been on it before. I really would have loved to try it! 

Did you see the neon-lighting ceremony in Carsland? We tried to catch it and got it on our last evening. It is so neat because they play the music from the film!


----------



## dizneeat

*Holy Mega update!!!!! 

I am sure I forgot half of what I wanted to comment on. Well, your day looks great so far. I was impressed that you did not get more wet on the River Run. We were soaked. 
Lunch looked delicious. No wonder the boys were more thinking about the food than the "funny looking" other park guests.
Yip, have been on the Mickey Wheel of Death. What a fitting name. I am not that easily scared and have ridden really scary coasters, but that thing made me scream my head off and holding on like hell. 
Sorry you did not enjoy Trader Sam, but at least the food and drinks looked very yummy.
And what a bummer you did not get to enjoy WOC. Oh well, on the other hand it means that you need to make another trip to DL. *


----------



## podsnel

Well, it was our last full day of vacation. Day 13. And I can tell you now that 13 days is the end point for La Familia Geissel. Because they were DONE. Would not get out of bed. Had no interest in even one more ride no matter how short the line was. They had hit the wall.

Note to self- do not plan any more Family vacays with a duration of 2 weeks. They just can't do it.

Second note to self- this does NOT apply to ME! I got me some Vacation STAMINA!!! 

Fortunately, Drea's family seems to hit the wall in 2 days- so she was on her own, too.

What. A. Shame.

We met up in DCA, and it was time to get our ride on!













The rides here are SO CUTE!!! 





The standby at ToT-









Which is one of the few rides that is so much better in WDW- but its still fun!

Walking by a shop window after-





We were hungry, and went to La Brea Bakery to grab some brekkie sammys-









It was good- but not as good as the tamale breakfast from the day before.  Next we went into DL-





Awww...what a nice picture- but something is just not right about it.....don't worry, we'll fix that later. :roll eyes:









We saw that we could see the long lost friends here-













We couldn't wait to see which characters we could find! Well, it seems, characters like Woody, Buzz, Chip & Dale are long lost. HUH? Here's what we think of this area-





Now to Mr Toad's Wild Ride, which broke down as soon as we got on-









But not for too long, thank goodness.





Passed by the teacups-





And 





Then hit up





Which had a very, very looong standby for a 20 minute posted time, but had the most interesting queue-









Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

as well as the cutest cars-





Outside-

















Well, it was about time for lunch. Hmmm....where should we go? Let's stroll over to New Orleans and peruse the shops while we wait- the crystal shop is very cool-





Then it was time for quite possible the world's BEST lunch- with a couple of friends who have a friend in high places. That requires an elevator to get to-





Back soon with our lunch at Club 33- can't believe I went through all my uploaded pics! 

And thanks for sticking with me everyone- you DISers are the BEST!!


----------



## podsnel

rentayenta said:


> Breakfast at Flo's looks great! I have a very hard time deviating from Riverbelle Terrace but Flo's is on my list.
> 
> Another one I need to try!!! Where is that?
> 
> Going back to bed after RSR?  If it makes you feel any better my girls do not *get* RSR either. Joshua loves it though. They don't love RSR but love Bugsland?  Kids.
> 
> YEA! They are CRAZEEEE!!!
> 
> Hope Sean has warmed up to camp.  That may have come and gone by now. Is he going on your cruise? Speaking of, I can't believe your cursing to Alaska so soon!   Have a magical trip girlfriend and safe travels.



I was cursing to Alaska! DAMN YOU ALASKA FOR BEING SO BEAUTIFUL AND SO FAR AWAY!!!! Like that!  

Happy New Year, my friend- 



pillow said:


> I know - I was looking forward to seeing you.  But no worries - will catch you next year.
> 
> Excellent! Thanks for understanding!
> 
> Vacation was nice, and the beach was beautiful (after our first 3 days of rain!).  It feels good to be back home in my own space though.  The next time we rent a beach house, I want to also rent a housekeeper and a cook (13 of us in one house was nuts)!!
> 
> Jodie



That's a lotta people in one house!



dvc4life said:


> And Ellen, after seeing FB about Alaska it jogged my memory of your cruise.  I just forgot, duh.  And our cruise leaves October 1st from Port Canaveral.  For us it is perfect.  A double dip and Key West with one sea day.  And we are doing a pub crawl while in Key West.  That should be fun!
> 
> Have a great time while in Alaska!



It was INCREDIBLE!!!!!!!! And you are about to go! WOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!  Key West is excellent- going on the Magic there in May with girlfriends. You will LOVE it- perfect place for a Pub Crawl! That is what the town is about-

Have to tell you, tho- missed you and Kristi et al LIKE CRAZY in ALaska- but probably better you weren't there- never would have made it to our excursions in the morning, lol!



scottny said:


> Love POTC in DL.
> I need to try a beignet sometime. Never have.
> Your app sounds delicious.
> The entrees looked yummy.
> I cannot wait to try Carsland area. Nice pics you got.
> LOL. He went back to bed. Teenagers! LOL.
> Alison those were great pics.
> Caught up again.



You DO need to try a beignet sometime, skinny man!   Hope you are caught up again NOW, but I think you are on vacation again?


----------



## podsnel

Linda67 said:


> Wow Franandaj your photos have just made my day - happy memories which I sadly couldn't photograph :-(
> 
> SO SILLY!!!!!
> 
> Ellen, I have flights booked to LA just waiting for my 7 month window (fingers crossed) and you are giving me lots of ideas as to where I need to eat!



When is that? I seriously can't WAIT to meet you in LESS THAN A MONTH!!!!!



kid-at-heart said:


> Impatiently waiting for Ellen to return to the lower 48...
> 
> Here I am!
> 
> Wow, Alison, your photos of Walts apartment are awesome.  I wonder why they stopped allowing people to take pictures.
> 
> Kate



The million dollar question- I never understand this- if there is no flash, exactly what is the harm?



YodasMom said:


> Great photos of Walt's apartment, Allison!  And, yes, that first photo is where we were "asked" (I mean told!) to hang our cameras on my first tour there.  Mine was not safe on those hooks so I put it on the floor!  I've done 2 ABD-BSM tours (also, the Walk in Walt's Footsteps once) and we were not allowed to take photos at either, only the one in front of the lamp. I was told they used to allow unlimited photos, though.



We need someone to go on this tour again and find out WHY from the scary lady.  I bet she knows. 



englishrose47 said:


> Ellen are you stuck in a Fjord !!!!! Can't wait for the pix



LOL!!!!!! I kind of was, Rosie! How are you????



Flossbolna said:


> Ellen, I am not sure when I last commented on your TR!!!  Life has been so crazy after I came back from the cruise with work. But now I am caught up and it was wonderful to read along about your DL adventures since I just was there myself! We had dinner at Catal, too, and thought it was absolutely wonderful! Not as good as Napa Rose of course though.
> 
> Hope you had a great time in Alaska!!



This is how I feel about EVERYONE'S TRs!!! It's ok- we all need to give ourselves a break- life takes over sometimes, right? 

And Alaska was incredible- I feel so fortunate we saw Yosemite last summer (created by Glaciers) and then saw Alaska (creatING by Glaciers) this summer- made so much sense, especially when we stood on top of one those glaciers!FANTASTIC!



RGirl said:


> Hi Ellen! We've been back from our summer trip to DLR for a couple of weeks, and your pics are making me homesick to go back!
> 
> I'm sorry!!!!
> 
> Your dinner at Catal looked and sounded amazing. I am going to have to give the DTD restaurants a try - especially that one!
> 
> YES! I know you will love it!
> 
> I hope you had (are having?) a great time on the Wonder! Ugh - I hope you love(d) your Alaska cruise as much as we did!!!!



ABSOLUTELY!!!!


----------



## MEK

Holy Mega update!  The mother of all updates at the Mother Ship!  Fun!  

So - I always wondered if the wheel of death was as bad as people say.  Now I know.  If you were screaming, I would be hanging on for dear life.    OMG - I still have to try it!  

I just think all the rides at DL are so cute!  They seem to have so much character.  

Your night time shots are so awesome!  I just love that park at night!  

What?  The family hit the wall?  Say it isn't so?  I'm glad that you and Drea were able to still get your park on.

Yum to all the food porn.

You know - Denny keeps calling Trader Joes (the grocery store) Trader Sams.  Now I know there IS actually a Trader Sams.  That will be cool when it comes to WDW!


----------



## MEK

I almost forget - Shout out to Pod's dogfish head shirt.  Love that beer!


----------



## podsnel

shoppgirl said:


> Hello.
> I just returned to the Disboards since I'm planning a Christmas trip, and came across another one of your fantastic trip reports!   I followed your Hawaii trip last summer as I was planning our Hawaii trip,  I remember showing my husband your photos of Kauai and how excited I was to see them in person.
> 
> How nice! Isn't Kauai BEYOND incredible? Still- that is my most favorite place- I feel very connected to it, in a very different way from everywhere else. My #1.
> 
> I was equally excited to see your photos from San Francisco and Yosemite as we are going there next summer!  I have also made reservations for the Ahwahnee Hotel 11 months out!  Your room looked lovely (minus the faucet mishap!  But loved your room service compensation!).   May I ask you what room category you had originally booked?   Your photos of the Hyatt in SF look amazing too!  Did you just book a regular room with double beds and then upgraded to club access?   I would love to do that too!!  Right now it doesn't allow me to book club level with double bed room...
> 
> Thanks for sharing your awesome trip reports!



I am so sorry you have had to wait so long for my answer, first of all! We booked just a room that had a balcony and 2 beds- the rooms facing the city have false balconies, those are the complaints you might see on TA.  When I did the online check in- they offered me several upgrades- Concierge being one, and it was a no brainer price wise then- much, much cheaper than if I had booked with it (which I seriously considered). That hotel was great, I will stay there next time I go, I LOVED our balcony- but when we were booking, the info was mixed- you COULD book the 2 bedrooms with the club, you COULDN'T- call the hotel, you will get 5 different answers. And the main reservation doesn't know ANYTHING valid. But it was VERY worth it to me, to all of us, staying there. Loved that club, loved that balcony with the water/ferry building view. 

You DO know that the year after you need to go to Alaska, right???   Don't worry- it makes sense- you need to follow John Muir's (and my unworthy) footsteps!   It wraps it all up with a bow! Nature wise, that is-



dizneeat said:


> *All caught up here too. Thank god you were on vacation too, so I was only 6 pages behind. *



KARIN!!!!!!! We are EVEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



mefordis said:


> Can't wait for the next update!



Well then you have just had a very good day, lol-



Wicket's Mom said:


> I'm baaack. Glad you are so busy, gives me time to catch up. This is my first time on the Dis since my last posting.
> 
> Miss you WM!!!!   But I couldn't make it to the party either, so we need to catch up!
> 
> Loving the pictures of Disneyland, I didn't know the Indiana Jones thing was a ride. I would like that much better than Dinosaur.
> 
> To me, Dinosaur is a waste- Indiana Jones is DA BOMB!!!!
> 
> I saw those sliced suckers on Tyler's plate & was totally creeped out. I'm not much of a foodie in some ways, no gross animal parts for me.
> 
> It is sooooo delicious- tastes like the sea-
> 
> One of these days I will get caught up with the rest of your TRs.
> 
> Hopefully one of these days I will too! HAH!!
> 
> I'm still enjoying your travels.



Thank you. I am still enjoying sharing them with you-


----------



## podsnel

JKSWonder said:


> Aw, you're back!



And so are YOU!!! Even better!!! 



ProudMommyof2 said:


> So glad you are back!!! I think I could be convinced it was worth the trip to California just to be able to ride SOarin' multiple times!!!



Thanks for a warm welcome back-  and it is VERY cool- Soarin so many times- but so, soooo many things are different and cool there- I can't WAIT to go back! 



KristiMc said:


> Glad to have you back my friend!  Lunch looked really yummy!



Thanks girlie- nice chatting with you today- missed you in Alaska- can you believe, Pods had to wear a STRANGER'S bra?!!!! 





kid-at-heart said:


> Wow, Disneyland has changed A LOT since I last visited - way back in the 80s, there was one park and no shopping district, or at least no shopping district that I remember.
> 
> Well...you know what THAT means......
> 
> It looks like you guys were having a great time.
> 
> *Thanks for coming back to the report (knew you would  )*
> 
> One of the BEST things anyone has EVER said to me anywhere, at any time- thank you, girlfriend.
> 
> Kate





Flossbolna said:


> Wow, I love all your DL updates! What a nice surprise!!
> 
> I KNOW!!!! I was surprised I was posting too!!  So nice to have the time to- right?
> 
> What a shame that you did not enjoy your drinks at Trader Sams!! We went there twice because we loved the drinks so much. They were so potent as well! I had the one that came in a tiki bowl and brought that home with me (the second night I got it in a normal glass). It is now on my dresser and cheers me up every morning!
> 
> I remember reading that in your TR and it made me think we ordered wrong or hit a bad night. We ordered 2 rounds, 4 different drinks (2 each between us) and they all tasted exactly the same- and like paint thinner (I'm guessing here- never actually drank paint thinner, lol). To me, usually Disney drinks are very sweet. At least a lot of them. Ours were not too sweet- they were acidic- neither sweet nor fruity- just wet and acid. Maybe some bottle had turned? Anyway- I am looking forward to a re-do once TS opens in the Poly!
> 
> I could not convince Michael to go on the scary Fun Wheel with me, he had been on it before. I really would have loved to try it!
> 
> Yup- it all looks good, until ya get on- or, you are Drea or Michael, who seemingly have NO memory......-
> 
> Did you see the neon-lighting ceremony in Carsland? We tried to catch it and got it on our last evening. It is so neat because they play the music from the film!



No I did not!!!! And now I have yet ANOTHER reason to go back! (Thank-you-)



dizneeat said:


> *Holy Mega update!!!!!
> 
> I'm sorry- I was busy- once I get on a roll...I am sure YOU know how this works-
> 
> I am sure I forgot half of what I wanted to comment on. Well, your day looks great so far. I was impressed that you did not get more wet on the River Run. We were soaked.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me it was called River Run!!! Silly me!
> Lunch looked delicious. No wonder the boys were more thinking about the food than the "funny looking" other park guests.
> 
> Yes, but- who makes the costumes????? I want that #!!!!!!
> Yip, have been on the Mickey Wheel of Death. What a fitting name. I am not that easily scared and have ridden really scary coasters, but that thing made me scream my head off and holding on like hell.
> 
> LMAO!!!!!! Crazy ride, right?  Can't wait to go on again-kind of sortof.....
> Sorry you did not enjoy Trader Sam, but at least the food and drinks looked very yummy.
> 
> I am so willing to give it another shot-
> And what a bummer you did not get to enjoy WOC. Oh well, on the other hand it means that you need to make another trip to DL. *



SHHHHHH....see, you are giving away all my secrets- I sure hope Pods doesn't read the DIS.


----------



## podsnel

MEK said:


> Holy Mega update!  The mother of all updates at the Mother Ship!  Fun!
> 
> WOW!!!!! Are you sure that's not YOUR title??
> 
> So - I always wondered if the wheel of death was as bad as people say.  Now I know.  If you were screaming, I would be hanging on for dear life.    OMG - I still have to try it!
> 
> Yes- IT IS!!!! But worthy of the ride! Would definitely go with anyone again- might have to drink for courage first, though-
> 
> I just think all the rides at DL are so cute!  They seem to have so much character.
> 
> I agree-adorable!
> 
> Your night time shots are so awesome!  I just love that park at night!
> 
> What?  The family hit the wall?  Say it isn't so?  I'm glad that you and Drea were able to still get your park on.
> 
> Everybody sing- "That's what friends are for...."
> 
> Yum to all the food porn.
> 
> Just wait!
> 
> You know - Denny keeps calling Trader Joes (the grocery store) Trader Sams.  Now I know there IS actually a Trader Sams.  That will be cool when it comes to WDW!



YES!!!! We will all love it BIG TIME!!!



MEK said:


> I almost forget - Shout out to Pod's dogfish head shirt.  Love that beer!



Thanks! LOVE that place!  You think that conversation might come up in a few weeks???   

I know where my money is on that one-


----------



## podsnel

Today was our big lunch at Club 33. Keep in mind, this is from over a year ago, so this can be filed in the once upon a time but not anymore category- because things have changed a lot here with the big reimagine that was done not long after this.





Walking in, Drea and I were in AWE....we just could not believe we were having this experience!! We met a man named Joe Cosgrove on the way in who knew Walt and wrote a book about him (called Walt Dreamers Me)- it was INSANE!!!

Lunch was the most wonderful buffet with a main course ordered from a menu. The chef chatted with Alison & Fran when we came in and mentioned summer truffles and main lobster, so that was also to be a part of our meal. Here are the items from the buffet...

















It was crucially important to save room for dessert!









Sitting down to the impressive place setting-









Some celebrities came by to say hello-

















Time for a toast!





My plate from the buffet-





Our breadbasket-





Even the butter was so pretty-





There was Potato Leek soup that was very yummy on the buffet as well-





Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

The chef brought out a special course for us- Maine lobster with shaved summer truffles and raspberries, created JUST for us-









YUM!!! We are SO special!!  It was AWESOME, all of us being treated like royalty, and having SO much fun chatting about food, and Disney....a great, great time!













Our main courses came out.  Most of us were having the filet-





It was like buttah....just perfect. Drea had salmon, and that looked drool worthy from my view-





Of COURSE, we had to share some Truffled Mac and Cheese, right?





It was time to peruse those desserts-





These were cheesecake pops, be still my beating heart....









We could have also had pasta (though I have NO idea where it would have fit!!)





Time for a little trip to the Ladies room.  On the way...









Do they still have the special potties?









LOL!!!! So....ladylike!









Cont'd next post-


----------



## podsnel

We had had a conversation with the chef about molecular gastronomy. I am always curious how much of a trend it is with chefs- or if it is something that they do on shows like Top Chef for wow factor alone. Well, he decided to give us a little demo- he asked us what kind of ice cream we liked, I said coffee, everyone was ok with that, and a little later, the chef and his entourage came back with cream, sugar, coffee,a whisk, a big bowl, a strong arm- and liquid nitrogen. Let's have ice cream in 3 minutes!





















TA-DAA!!!!!!!!





HOW FREAKIN COOL AND AMAZING WAS THAT?!!!!!!!!! Lucky, lucky us!!! It was being served on a VERY dense chocolate ganache kind of cake which I LOVED...









Yea- I know you're jelly. You have to be, because every other table in Club 33 was!!

We were also finishing off with some dessert martinis- coffee for me, chocolate for everyone else-









Even a cup of coffee felt special at Club 33-





Some more treats- and SALMON!!!!





Our server that day was Randy, and I would imagine him to be their finest.  He was just fabulous!









cont'd next post.....


----------



## podsnel

So, very, very sadly, our beyond amazing, fabulous and completely fun Club 33 experience of a lifetime had come to an end.  Well, the lunch had ended, but the fun had not! A few shots on our way to make some purchases- this practically perfect table was from the movie  Mary Poppins-













This painting is bittersweet- because it never happened, Walt passed away before Club 33 was finished. So this is what could have and should have been, Walt enjoying his private club, overlooking his most special Disneyland-













We made a few purchases - I bought a wine glass that I LOVE to use, as well as a long sleeved tshirt. I forget what Drea bought. We also stuffed our purses with paper guest towels from the bathroom...shhhhhhh.....

We stopped by the Trophy Room, where a birthday (I think) was being celebrated.





One of the chandeliers with a microphone for spying....

























Looks like we weren't the only shoppers that day-





Time to go down....





Thank you Walt-





We stopped in the courtyard outside for a photo because we weren't sure if this would exist or be changed after the remodel-









It had been the most wonderful afternoon with these women- I am so grateful to them, and their member friend!  DISmeeets are ALWAYS fun, but I have to say, this one was one of the best ever- hope we can do it again someday!!!:group hug:

That's it for now- time to go get my nails done, I am taking a trip around the NYC harbor tonight on a private yacht called Lady Sandals which is owned by the man who owns the of Sandals chain! Life is GOOD!!!!


----------



## JKSWonder

Two weeks vacation is too much for us too.  We learned that this past August.  Next time, back to the tried and true 10 days and that's that.

Everything about Club 33 looks positively drool worthy.  I am beyond envious! 

Enjoy the yacht tonight...should be a gorgeous evening.  It's supposed to be beautiful tomorrow too and I'm trying to convince the family to indulge me in a trip to Martha Clara vineyard.  It's halfway to St. Patrick's Day there, and a Celtic band is playing which is described as being for the "Celticly insane".  Well, that's me!


----------



## rentayenta

Holy mega updates lady!  Love the Club 33 pics and experience. Yay for molecular gastronomy, good friends, and meeting Mickey and Pluto. 



Sorry your crew hit their wall. I don't have a vacation wall either.  I can rest at home.


----------



## franandaj

Linda67 said:


> Wow Franandaj your photos have just made my day - happy memories which I sadly couldn't photograph





kid-at-heart said:


> Wow, Alison, your photos of Walts apartment are awesome.  I wonder why they stopped allowing people to take pictures.
> 
> Kate





YodasMom said:


> Great photos of Walt's apartment, Allison!  And, yes, that first photo is where we were "asked" (I mean told!) to hang our cameras on my first tour there.  Mine was not safe on those hooks so I put it on the floor!  I've done 2 ABD-BSM tours (also, the Walk in Walt's Footsteps once) and we were not allowed to take photos at either, only the one in front of the lamp. I was told they used to allow unlimited photos, though.



I'm glad you could enjoy the photos in Ellen's absence.  Yay for being back Ellen and continuing the report!  



podsnel said:


> *THANK YOU, ALISON, FOR ALL OF THOSE AMAZING PHOTOS!!!!!!*
> 
> I want to say I saw them in transit somewhere on my iPhone (like maybe Vancouver?) and WOW are they GREAT!!! I wish they would still allow pics! And they do not show the outdoor patio area anymore, either- so thanks for showing it.



You're very welcome!



podsnel said:


> We decided to go over to DL now, and lo and behold, the Matterhorn was OPEN!!! I was so happy, I have wanted to ride the Matterhorn since I was a little kid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well....this was super herky-jerky too!! One and done! I have heard that one side is smoother than the other, though- I am not sure which we were on, but my guess is the NOT smooth side.  I am glad we got to ride, tho- it's a Must Do.



From the pictures that you posted, I think that you DID ride the smoother side.  Yes it is very jerky, but it's a classic!



podsnel said:


> And then shared 3 Croque Monsiuers- which should have been 2. Or maybe even 1!



Technically they are Monte Cristos, but who's keeping track?  

I'm sorry you didn't care for the drinks at Trader Sams, I'm usually not a big one for sweet tropical drinks, but I really like them a lot. We have some of the souvenir glasses in our bar as well.



podsnel said:


> And ended up stopping at Ralph Brennan's Jazz Kitchen.
> 
> We sat at the bar, and ordered- I had a Hurricane- it was LUSCIOUS!
> 
> The food from the kitchen looked and smelled fantastic. This is going on my Must Do list for my next visit!



The food at Brennan's is absolutely stellar, well I can speak for the appetizers and the Chocolate Souffle Bread Pudding.  We've never made it to an entrée. Calamari, Garlic Bread, Gumbo and Lobster Bisque, Oysters and that's pretty much a meal for us!



podsnel said:


> YUM!!! We are SO special!!  It was AWESOME, all of us being treated like royalty, and having SO much fun chatting about food, and Disney....a great, great time!



This part of the TR made me cry. Because this will never ever happen again.
Not that you, Drea and I can't go to Disneyland, or that we can't go to Club 33.  But we can't go to THAT Club 33 ever again.  I'm so glad you got to experience the "special club" because now it is just "the club". The food is acceptable, the décor is "nice", but it's lost it's WOW as far as the dining room goes.  So sad.

But let's not dwell on sad things



podsnel said:


> Time for a little trip to the Ladies room.  On the way...
> 
> Do they still have the special potties?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!! So....ladylike!



No sadly those were removed as well...."for hygienic reasons."



podsnel said:


> Yea- I know you're jelly. You have to be, because every other table in Club 33 was!!
> 
> Some more treats- and SALMON!!!!



You forgot to mention that half the restaurant was standing around our table watching him make that dessert.  Evidently for a few weeks after that people were requesting the "tableside ice cream" until management found out and made them stop because it was a hazard. I heard that on FB.

And you can't just throw the Salmon thing out there without explanation!  Now maybe it was a "you had to be there moment", but Fran asked our server Randy if she could have a to go box so that she could take some treats to CMs at Off the Page who had helped her out with her shopping spree the other day. She had heard that all the leftover desserts are just tossed anyways so rather than have them go to waste she could share them with others.  He brought the boxes reluctantly, and said in a very straight face.

"I can only bring you these To Go boxes for Salmon. So please don't take them up to the Salmon station to fill them."

We could not stop laughing about this for the entire afternoon and even later that day we were texting each other about how good the salmon was even hours later.  Ellen took quite a few for her boys back in the room.



podsnel said:


> We stopped by the Trophy Room, where a birthday (I think) was being celebrated.
> 
> One of the chandeliers with a microphone for spying....



Word is (also from FB) that these microphone chandeliers are now in the new Jazz Lounge at Club 33, but before their removal from the trophy room, someone stole one of the microphones. Also word is that it would have had to have been a CM as it would have looked pretty fishy to have a guest standing on a chair unscrewing the mic during business hours.  They replaced it with something that looks similar to mask the missing piece, but now one of the chandeliers has one microphone less.

Here are some of my pics from that day. Look at that beautiful menu, and the two lovely ladies behind it! (The new logo is hideous)













Mine and Fran's plates.  How nostalgic.













I got the pasta, it was delightful!













The Mac and Cheese.....at least Marcel has been finally given the go ahead to serve this lovely dish at Steakhouse 55





Heavenly desserts





My view of the ice cream presentation

























Us in the courtyard





This is said courtyard today.





Thanks for reminding me of this wonderful and fun day!


----------



## podsnel

JKSWonder said:


> Two weeks vacation is too much for us too.  We learned that this past August.  Next time, back to the tried and true 10 days and that's that.
> 
> I had no issue with it- maybe I am European! I could definitely have kept going!
> 
> Everything about Club 33 looks positively drool worthy.  I am beyond envious!
> 
> It was amazing!
> 
> Enjoy the yacht tonight...should be a gorgeous evening.  It's supposed to be beautiful tomorrow too and I'm trying to convince the family to indulge me in a trip to Martha Clara vineyard.  It's halfway to St. Patrick's Day there, and a Celtic band is playing which is described as being for the "Celticly insane".  Well, that's me!



The weather is amazing here!! This whole weekend is going to be great- the yacht tonight, day at the beach tomorrow with my sorority sisters, and going into NYC on Sunday to see one of the Canadians we met in Mexico in January (He is visiting for the weekend). All fun stuff! Hope yours is fun too!



rentayenta said:


> Holy mega updates lady!  Love the Club 33 pics and experience. Yay for molecular gastronomy, good friends, and meeting Mickey and Pluto.
> 
> DEFINITELY!!!
> 
> Sorry your crew hit their wall. I don't have a vacation wall either.  I can rest at home.



That's what I say! What the heck is the problem?????



franandaj said:


> I'm glad you could enjoy the photos in Ellen's absence.  Yay for being back Ellen and continuing the report!
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> You're very welcome!
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> From the pictures that you posted, I think that you DID ride the smoother side.  Yes it is very jerky, but it's a classic!
> 
> WOW! Wonder what the other side is like!
> 
> Technically they are Monte Cristos, but who's keeping track?
> 
> OMG!!!!   I went back and corrected it! Where did I pull croque monsieur out of, I wonder!
> 
> I'm sorry you didn't care for the drinks at Trader Sams, I'm usually not a big one for sweet tropical drinks, but I really like them a lot. We have some of the souvenir glasses in our bar as well.
> 
> I really think there was some issue with our drinks- they weren't just not great, they were like drinking poison- no way you would like what we drank-
> 
> The food at Brennan's is absolutely stellar, well I can speak for the appetizers and the Chocolate Souffle Bread Pudding.  We've never made it to an entrée. Calamari, Garlic Bread, Gumbo and Lobster Bisque, Oysters and that's pretty much a meal for us!
> 
> We are soooooo going there next time.
> 
> This part of the TR made me cry. Because this will never ever happen again.
> Not that you, Drea and I can't go to Disneyland, or that we can't go to Club 33.  But we can't go to THAT Club 33 ever again.  I'm so glad you got to experience the "special club" because now it is just "the club". The food is acceptable, the décor is "nice", but it's lost it's WOW as far as the dining room goes.  So sad.
> 
> I'm so sorry, Alison.   I am so glad I got to experience the special club, too.
> 
> But let's not dwell on sad things
> 
> Done!
> 
> No sadly those were removed as well...."for hygienic reasons."
> 
> Well that I could kind of see- but am surprised they didn't create something else unique in its place.
> 
> You forgot to mention that half the restaurant was standing around our table watching him make that dessert.  Evidently for a few weeks after that people were requesting the "tableside ice cream" until management found out and made them stop because it was a hazard. I heard that on FB.
> 
> We started a trend!!!!!
> 
> And you can't just throw the Salmon thing out there without explanation!  Now maybe it was a "you had to be there moment", but Fran asked our server Randy if she could have a to go box so that she could take some treats to CMs at Off the Page who had helped her out with her shopping spree the other day. She had heard that all the leftover desserts are just tossed anyways so rather than have them go to waste she could share them with others.  He brought the boxes reluctantly, and said in a very straight face.
> 
> "I can only bring you these To Go boxes for Salmon. So please don't take them up to the Salmon station to fill them."
> 
> We could not stop laughing about this for the entire afternoon and even later that day we were texting each other about how good the salmon was even hours later.  Ellen took quite a few for her boys back in the room.
> 
> My boys LOVE salmon, how could I not? He was a great server- and I didn't know if I could share the story- didn't want to get anyone in trouble for salmon smuggling, I just put the salmon in the story for YOUR benefit (specifically)- but truth be told, my purse was brimming with Club 33 napkins AND salmon!
> 
> Word is (also from FB) that these microphone chandeliers are now in the new Jazz Lounge at Club 33, but before their removal from the trophy room, someone stole one of the microphones. Also word is that it would have had to have been a CM as it would have looked pretty fishy to have a guest standing on a chair unscrewing the mic during business hours.  They replaced it with something that looks similar to mask the missing piece, but now one of the chandeliers has one microphone less.
> 
> Well that's messed up.  Maybe it was a construction worker?
> 
> Here are some of my pics from that day. Look at that beautiful menu, and the two lovely ladies behind it! (The new logo is hideous)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine and Fran's plates.  How nostalgic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the pasta, it was delightful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mac and Cheese.....at least Marcel has been finally given the go ahead to serve this lovely dish at Steakhouse 55
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavenly desserts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My view of the ice cream presentation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Us in the courtyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is said courtyard today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of this wonderful and fun day!



You are very welcome and thanks for adding all your photos and, once again, for a truly fun and lovely day-


----------



## Flossbolna

What a wonderful experience to have had that fun meal with friends at Club 33! And I loved seeing two different perspectives of the same meal!!

It is kind of sad to think that they altered so much at Club 33. While I can see in your pictures that some updating might have been requited (the floor underneath the throne looks very worn for example), it is so sad that they showed so little respect to history with the renovation. Not only in Club 33 (it was really interesting to read Alison's perspective on it), but from what I have seen in pictures, they altered the whole New Orleans Square area in a way that takes away a lot of its charm.

How great that you got a picture of the four of your in the Court d'Anges. It was my aunt's favourite place which she proudly showed Katharina and me on our first visit with her there in 1992 to point out how beautiful Disneyland is with all its lovely detail that is there just for adding to the theme, no other purpose.


----------



## KristiMc

Wow - what an amazing lunch and experience!


----------



## RGirl

Ellen!!!!  So nice to see you! 

Could not agree with you more about Goofys Sky School! GAH!!!!  Willow thinks its awesome.

Matterhorn - yep, you got the wrong side for your first ride. The first time back on this after about 3 decades, I feel ya. Having been talked into it about 3,482 times since then, it no longer seems so bad to me.  There is definitely a less jerky side, but having single-ridered this thing more times than I can begin to count at this point, I cant even tell you which one it is anymore! 

Yep - we did Cafe Orleans for Willows birthday trip in January and totally had to just go for Blue Bayou this last trip.  I felt the exact same way!

Blerg!!!  Mickeys Wheel of Doom???  No thank you!!!!  Oh no! You didnt do WoC? I can so relate - we have missed more WDW nighttime shows than I like to admit. For us, DLR being in the same time zone makes the nighttime shows do-able - and we LOVE WoC! :

I was going to say adult time at Trader Sams would make up for it for me until I read the ick update..   Oh, I wish your family hadnt been so worn out for the last day. 

Club 33?????  WOW!!!!  I love everything about this update. But I have to say, Willow and I are big Food Network fans - we would have lost our minds over the molecular gastronomy showcase you received!  

Oh, the Walt painting.  Too much! Gonna have to wait a few years to show that one to Willow after how sad she was at the end of the WiWF tour. So wish he could have experienced everything he dreamed on both coasts.

Willow and I started our two-week road trip to DL TR if you have time to check it out (in the sig). I know, you have about as much time as I do!


----------



## MEK

I am totally JELLY!!!!!!!  

Just when I thought you had blown it out of the water with the amazing buffet, lobster, and entree, you go and have ice cream made at your table.  WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?????  I didn't even know that was possible.  So freaking cool!    A-MAZING! 

Totally jelly!  

Thanks for this wonderful update!  I loved all the pictures and all the details.  I didn't know that Walt died before Club 33 was built.  So sad.


----------



## Linda67

Count me as another who is VERY JELLY!!!!
Wow, wow, wow - I think I would probably pass out if I got to eat lunch in Club 33!
What an amazing experience - even the empty plates are like the coolest thing ever
I don't think it would be possible to ever top the ice cream table side experience for dessert!
Fab that you all got to spend what looks like an incredible lunch together 
Thanks for all the great pictures from DL, I will be heading back there in April next year and can't wait!!


----------



## rentayenta

Great pics too Alison.  Theres that darn Mac n Cheese again.


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Wow when I make it back to your TR, I find a super duper update! Thanks so much! LOL!

The girl your mentioned in the Minnie like outfit is probably Japanese. I saw a couple dressed like that in WDW, my son was in Tokyo around that time, he told me it was a fad over there. He told me the name for it, but since I don't speak Japanese, I don't recall what he said.

Oh, how I want to go to Club 33, but I see I can't since it has been redecorated. I absolutely love lobstah, could eat my weight in those ugly crustaceans.

I could vacation for a long time, I guess we do since we spend 5 weeks in Florida in February & March!


----------



## jedijill

Holy mother of updates!  Glad you are back and finishing up.  Sorry that your crew hit the wall but looks like you had a great ladies' day in spite of them!

I wish I could have experienced the original Club 33.  I live vicariously through your pictures.

Jill in CO


----------



## Beth D

Welcome back Ellen!  We missed you! But boy you sure got back to it in a big way! I'll probably forget half of what I want to comment on though

Your trip end is looking fantastic!  I love the pics of you and the fellas all together on the rides. It looks like a great time.  You should have rode Radiator Springs, it's a great ride.

OK, it's not an Ellen and Drea meet without a few drinks and a monkey getting kissed.  Gotta be some of that in here somewhere! 

Your luncheon looks absolutely great!  How cool is that about everyone else wanting the "table side ice cream"?  You started a trend.  Everything looks delicious, i would have started with the dessert though!

Your meet looks fantastic!


----------



## anewmac

O my god! I'm so behind.. New position at work has me out of the loop. Love reliving this day! Well most I of it.. It gets really interesting soon lmao 

Hmm did someone say drinks?? And I don't think I saw Ellen kiss any monkeys in Dland not many around these parts lol. 

Miss my club 33 peeps! Thanks for memories of a lifetime!


----------



## DWGal210

Major updates - Love it! 

Looks like more fun was had at Disneyland; glad you and Drea could hang out. I NEED to get out to CA next year; if the trip with my niece doesn't happen next year, I am for SURE doing that.

Club 33 looks INSANE!  In a good way!!  What an incredible experience. Looks like everyone had a great time, too.


----------



## Captain_Oblivious

Holy updates Batman!  How the heck am I supposed to remember all that, let alone comment on it!  I'll just say that you really left no stone unturned at DL.  Looks like an absolute blast was had by all.


----------



## CRdisMom

O.M.G!!!   what a fantastic day.  the friends you make on the DIS can take you all sorts of places.  everything at club 33 looks divine. I couldn't even imagine them changing it.  I know I keep saying it but DL has changed so so much.  I need to go back ya know for comparison reasons.  lol

the sandals cruise looked awesome on FB.  You just don't sit still


----------



## jenseib

I got so behind, but all caught up now. Cub 33 looks amazing.  What a bummer that they changed how it is now. I don't know what Disney has been thinking lately....or should I say lack of thinking.


----------



## rndmr2

So glad to see you updated! That was the day we left for our recent trip to the World. 

I like the big Ferris Wheels but I don't think I could handle those moving cars, I would have to stick the the boring stationary ones. 

Love the pics of your lunch at Club 33! What a great experience! Too bad they made all those changes to it now. 

Looking forward to hearing more!


----------



## scottny

So happy to see this going again. 

Planning DLR & WDW next year so this is getting me excited. 

The Monte Cristo looked good. 

Just watched a video of the ferris wheel and I am not sure I can do that. 

Fun night it seemed with the drinks. The hurricane looked good. 

Glad you got to the parks on the last day.

Everything looked so good at Club 33. Jealous.

I am caught up again.


----------



## podsnel

Well....I have a few minutes, so want to finish this up- I hate not finishing, and I know so many are going to Alaska this summer, so want to start that, too- so I will try to pump it out- and come back for replies after- miss you all so much, just have to much on my plate right now (hunting for college, hunting for an adult program, working, PTA, blahblahblah.....)

Drea and I said our goodbyes to the ladies, and then hung around the entrance for a bit for a couple of memorable pics-





Yea, that's right- WE WERE THERE!!





What can I say, it was an extremely memorable day!! While we were doing this, a crowd was gathering...NO, not to watch Drea and I be Disney Goobers (or maybe just partially).  It was because across from us, a girl was having her portrait drawn by a caricaturist.....but, this was not just a funny picture.  This was a marriage proposal, as the artist was drawing she and her (hopefully) betrothed with a ring and WILL YOU MARRY ME on the paper-





No pic of the drawing- didn't want to give away what they were trying to do here, so Drea and I (and 100 others) were pretending standing around looking at the Club 33 entrance was just TOO fascinating- well, it kinda is, but you know what I mean- it was so sweet, this proposal- and oh yeah, she definitely said YES!

We headed for the park exit, stopping at the Partners in Crime statue in front of the castle. What's that?  It's just partners and not partners in crime? I beg to differ-





LOL!!! I guess those chocolate martinis got our creative juices flowing- the Photopass photographers, BTW, were REALLY excited to do this- aren't we so smart? LMAO- a little more boring in the front of the park, but still sooooo happy!









Drea's family had already left for home, and she had an hour to kill before her Mom arrived to drive her home, and Pods and the boys had gone over to ESPN. So Drea and I stopped at the Uber bar for a night cap- at 5 pm, lol-





Really love hangin there, it is the BEST people watching spot!

We said our goodbyes, and I was off to ESPN....





Where the boys were playing video games and Pods was watching some football, I think.  We got a table, and they ate.  Some wings-





Steak





Portobello burger-





Bacon Burger-





I have to say, my men were SPENT. They were at vacay MAX- it was the day too far for them.  Not me, though! I could have turned around and done the whole thing in reverse again! But, what can I say...I got some stamina! 

Up next- the WOC and our last day.....I have to run right now, and I know, I know, you've heard it too many times before- but I will return later today!


----------



## pillow

Nice to see you back.  I've missed your reports.  Can't wait to read about Alaska!!

Jodie


----------



## KristiMc

Hey my friend!  Miss you.  Hope you had a great holiday, loved your card.

Sounds like you are super busy.  Looking forward to reading about Alaska.  150 days to go for us until we set foot on the Wonder.  

Loved the Partners in Crime picture


----------



## MAGICFOR2

OMG LOOK WHO'S HERE!!!

You are one busy lady!  So fun to see you back here.  

What a sweet proposal idea!  Love the partner pic!  I must drink Chocolate Martinis at work - I would be so smart!!!!   Really great pics of both of you.  

Looking forward to your last day - and the beginning of your AK trip!  What is on tap for this year?


----------



## podsnel

I know I have a ton more replies before these 3, but I thought I could do them quickly before going on- then go back for the ones from SEPT!! 



pillow said:


> Nice to see you back.  I've missed your reports.  Can't wait to read about Alaska!!
> 
> Jodie



Hi Jodie! Thanks! Alaska is incredible- you will love it- we sure did! There is sooo much to see, all of it glorious!



KristiMc said:


> Hey my friend!  Miss you.  Hope you had a great holiday, loved your card.
> 
> Hi Kristi!  Thanks, it was busy- loved yours too!Kept thinking this year about how much more I enjoyed LAST year's holidays.....
> 
> Sounds like you are super busy.  Looking forward to reading about Alaska.  150 days to go for us until we set foot on the Wonder.
> 
> YAY!!!! I wish I was going again- so amazing!!
> 
> Loved the Partners in Crime picture



Thanks- we did too! 



MAGICFOR2 said:


> OMG LOOK WHO'S HERE!!!
> 
> I know, I know...I hang my head in DISer shame....
> 
> You are one busy lady!  So fun to see you back here.
> 
> Thanks- I was worried you would have all forgotten who I was!
> 
> What a sweet proposal idea!  Love the partner pic!  I must drink Chocolate Martinis at work - I would be so smart!!!!   Really great pics of both of you.
> 
> LMAO!!! Yes you would be so smart, but I don't think your boss would appreiate your methods!
> 
> Looking forward to your last day - and the beginning of your AK trip!  What is on tap for this year?



May WDW for 2 nights then 5 night Magic cruise with Joan and Evie....a ton of baseball somewhere in the south in the month of July- probably North Carolina and Atlanta....WDW 2 nites then Fantasy Western in August before Tyler heads off to college ....another visit to Fort Walton Beach, Fla....a November 2 nites pre-cruise in Puerto Rico, than a Celebrity cruise to the Southern Caribbean just couples (us, Joan and Peter and another).  What are you planning?


----------



## podsnel

It was back to the VGC to pack up after our longest vacay to date. When we walked into the villa, the WOC was happening- 









I did go outside to watch some-

















But truth be told, I SHOULD have watched it the other night inside the park. NEXT time it is HAPPENING! 

Time for the final day.....


----------



## podsnel

We had one last ADR, breakfast at Storytellers.  Well, i booked it for 4, but I can tell you the east coasters vacationing in Cali time change advantage had looooonnnngggg worn off, and the teenagers in our family were not getting up for any stories, even with whipped cream on top, for anyone. So my Honey and I went over....









Have you been to Storytellers? I have to say, it is, to me, the most beautiful of all Disney restaurants. The carvings in all the wood....the quotes that brought tears to my eyes...positively breathtaking, every inch so well thought out.





















Just beautiful, especially for a Disney Goober such as myself.

For breakfast there is an choice of al a carte or the breakfast buffet.





Now, while there are about 5 things on the a la carte menu I would gladly have eaten, I was in a "I'll have a little of this and a little of that" kind of mood, and that screamed buffet. Oh. And I really wanted Mickey Waffles.  On my last day. A few pics around the room-









I went up to said buffet, and hmmm...no waffles out. Oh- and the egg guy was on break. As were the characters.  Did I mention this was a character breakfast? Have you heard that rumor too? My plate-





Ah! Here's one strolling by...





Did ya see him? Cuz that was it for this Character Breakfast's characters.

Pods was having a Classic Denver Omelet - Three Jumbo eggs with Bell peppers onion,Ham, Chives and jack cheese. includes country potatoes, juice and toast - $17.49 





It was HUGE! I decided to go back up and have a look at the buffet- with my camera this time-





























Have I put you to sleep yet?  I think the story at Storytellers this morning was Once upon a time, some Imagineers got together and designed a beautiful restaurant that paid homage to the the greatest storytellers in the land.  They worked their brains to the bone creating the finest place they could dream up, and added a creative a la carte menu to boot. 

And then....they died from exhaustion.

The dishwasher, as the only employee left, took matters into his own hands and created a buffet to finish up the job.





TA DAA!!! The egg guy was kind of back, but I wasn't in the mood- I wanted some waffles! 





It occured to me that maybe I had read somewhere along the way that you needed to ask your server for Mickey waffles if that's what you wanted. So, I returned to my place, and waited for my server. Or a character visit. Or a waiter. Or a character visit. Or, heck, even the cereal toting dishwasher would have worked! Somebody! But....no one came. Well, eventually someone did- with a check. SO...hope you have better luck if YOU go- and you really should. Just don't be in the mood for "a little of this and a little of that." And if you want a waffle- go in the back and ask the dishwasher to do you a solid.


----------



## podsnel

Back through the beautiful lobby and back to the villa-





The inlay work is spectacular-





We finished getting packed up, had Bell Services come to get our bags, and left the villa- hopefully, one day, to return. We still had some time, so we would be having a day at the pool before the airport. And me? I would be walking over to DTD for a little souvie shopping. 





Then back through the gate-





To enjoy the rest of our time.









After a bit, we were hungry, so Timmy and I did the BEST thing you can do when you stay in DL that you can't do when you stay at WDW. Well, you CAN now...but only from 1 resort, and then really only if you are staying in certain sections of that resort.  ANYWAY- we decided to walk over to EOS and bring back lunch for us all to share. 

BRILLIANT!













No huge line, no huge bus ride. ALLL GOOOOOD!

Timmy and I chose a variety, to share. Of course, as expected, all were yummy-licious! Holiday Turkey-





Rueben Pastrami-





Cannonballs-





Avocado BLT-





And they have the BEST coleslaw- yummmm again-





I missed having the Original, but these were all nice too. Soon after, it was time to hit it. First to the lobby-





Got our luggage and waited for the car to be brought- while I took some last minute pics-









And with that....we hopped in the car, pulled away, and headed for LAX.  

Once there, we had some time to kill, and decided to make use of the United Club passes that were burning a hole in our pockets.













Until it was time for the long flight home....





Thanks for all your patience- better late than never, huh?   Until next time.....

Ellen


----------



## podsnel

JKSWonder said:


> Two weeks vacation is too much for us too.  We learned that this past August.  Next time, back to the tried and true 10 days and that's that.
> 
> Everything about Club 33 looks positively drool worthy.  I am beyond envious!
> 
> Enjoy the yacht tonight...should be a gorgeous evening.  It's supposed to be beautiful tomorrow too and I'm trying to convince the family to indulge me in a trip to Martha Clara vineyard.  It's halfway to St. Patrick's Day there, and a Celtic band is playing which is described as being for the "Celticly insane".  Well, that's me!



*10 days is the way to go. For us too, I mean. Well, for them in the us, not for me in the us. Club 33 was very drool worthy- it was like an out of body experience. I feel so blessed to have gone.  Did you make it to the Vineyard? The Sandals yacht was REALLY nice- and it was a gorgeous night, cruising the Manhattan Skyline!*



rentayenta said:


> Holy mega updates lady!  Love the Club 33 pics and experience. Yay for molecular gastronomy, good friends, and meeting Mickey and Pluto.
> 
> Sorry your crew hit their wall. I don't have a vacation wall either.  I can rest at home.



*Sleep when ur dead! *


----------



## podsnel

RGirl said:


> Ellen!!!!  So nice to see you!
> 
> I hope you still feel that way!
> 
> Could not agree with you more about Goofys Sky School! GAH!!!!  Willow thinks its awesome.
> 
> Of course she does!! Just wait til she's all old and banged up- we'll see how she feels about it then!
> 
> Matterhorn - yep, you got the wrong side for your first ride. The first time back on this after about 3 decades, I feel ya. Having been talked into it about 3,482 times since then, it no longer seems so bad to me.  There is definitely a less jerky side, but having single-ridered this thing more times than I can begin to count at this point, I cant even tell you which one it is anymore!
> 
> Good to know- but I will prob get the wrong side again tho- just sayin-
> 
> Yep - we did Cafe Orleans for Willows birthday trip in January and totally had to just go for Blue Bayou this last trip.  I felt the exact same way!
> 
> Next time for me too!!
> 
> Blerg!!!  Mickeys Wheel of Doom???  No thank you!!!!  Oh no! You didnt do WoC? I can so relate - we have missed more WDW nighttime shows than I like to admit. For us, DLR being in the same time zone makes the nighttime shows do-able - and we LOVE WoC! :
> 
> Again...for next time!!
> 
> I was going to say adult time at Trader Sams would make up for it for me until I read the ick update..   Oh, I wish your family hadnt been so worn out for the last day.
> 
> Yea, me too- but I had a great time with Drea, and I never get to see her, so it all worked out.
> 
> Club 33?????  WOW!!!!  I love everything about this update. But I have to say, Willow and I are big Food Network fans - we would have lost our minds over the molecular gastronomy showcase you received!
> 
> Me too! It was amazing, right???
> 
> Oh, the Walt painting.  Too much! Gonna have to wait a few years to show that one to Willow after how sad she was at the end of the WiWF tour. So wish he could have experienced everything he dreamed on both coasts.
> 
> I know....it is so sad- such a dear man who brought beyond joy to countless billions.
> 
> Willow and I started our two-week road trip to DL TR if you have time to check it out (in the sig). I know, you have about as much time as I do!



I will look! It is probably done already!!



MEK said:


> I am totally JELLY!!!!!!!
> 
> Just when I thought you had blown it out of the water with the amazing buffet, lobster, and entree, you go and have ice cream made at your table.  WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?????  I didn't even know that was possible.  So freaking cool!    A-MAZING!
> 
> Totally jelly!
> 
> Yea, not bragging, but you should be.  That was like the Club 33 experience of a lifetime. Just wonderful!
> 
> Thanks for this wonderful update!  I loved all the pictures and all the details.  I didn't know that Walt died before Club 33 was built.  So sad.



I know- sad, sad, sad.



Linda67 said:


> Count me as another who is VERY JELLY!!!!
> Wow, wow, wow - I think I would probably pass out if I got to eat lunch in Club 33!
> 
> Aww, Linda- I wish you had been there with us!
> 
> What an amazing experience - even the empty plates are like the coolest thing ever
> I don't think it would be possible to ever top the ice cream table side experience for dessert!
> Fab that you all got to spend what looks like an incredible lunch together
> Thanks for all the great pictures from DL, I will be heading back there in April next year and can't wait!!



Well that's not that far away! How exciting!!



Wicket's Mom said:


> Wow when I make it back to your TR, I find a super duper update! Thanks so much! LOL!
> 
> You're welcome- thanks for hangin' in there!
> 
> The girl your mentioned in the Minnie like outfit is probably Japanese. I saw a couple dressed like that in WDW, my son was in Tokyo around that time, he told me it was a fad over there. He told me the name for it, but since I don't speak Japanese, I don't recall what he said.
> 
> I thought they were, too- there were also girls dressed this way on the Alaskan cruise- oh MAN they really had a ton of outfits- matching the characters in theirs! I was very jelly!
> 
> Oh, how I want to go to Club 33, but I see I can't since it has been redecorated. I absolutely love lobstah, could eat my weight in those ugly crustaceans.
> 
> Lobstah is a lovely thing- I have to agree!
> 
> I could vacation for a long time, I guess we do since we spend 5 weeks in Florida in February & March!



That is soooo nice- we plan to do that when we retire- a different place every year.  Where in Fla do you go? Or is that a kind of stupid question?



jedijill said:


> Holy mother of updates!  Glad you are back and finishing up.  Sorry that your crew hit the wall but looks like you had a great ladies' day in spite of them!
> 
> Sure did! And look! This time I REALLY finished up!
> 
> I wish I could have experienced the original Club 33.  I live vicariously through your pictures.
> 
> Jill in CO



It is a memory I will treasure forever!


----------



## KristiMc

What an amazing vacation you had!  Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## podsnel

Beth D said:


> Welcome back Ellen!  We missed you! But boy you sure got back to it in a big way! I'll probably forget half of what I want to comment on though
> 
> That's ok, Beth! I can hardly remember what I am writing about! LOL!!
> 
> Your trip end is looking fantastic!  I love the pics of you and the fellas all together on the rides. It looks like a great time.  You should have rode Radiator Springs, it's a great ride.
> 
> I did! In the morning and then again- I just did not have an FP for at night.
> 
> OK, it's not an Ellen and Drea meet without a few drinks and a monkey getting kissed.  Gotta be some of that in here somewhere!
> 
> Well pretty sure the drinks were there- monkeys don't seem to like Cali-
> 
> Your luncheon looks absolutely great!  How cool is that about everyone else wanting the "table side ice cream"?  You started a trend.  Everything looks delicious, i would have started with the dessert though!
> 
> Your meet looks fantastic!



It was SOOOO fun- i loved meeting all the Cali girls!



anewmac said:


> O my god! I'm so behind.. New position at work has me out of the loop. Love reliving this day! Well most I of it.. It gets really interesting soon lmao
> 
> We need to catch up- like for 3 days.
> 
> Hmm did someone say drinks?? And I don't think I saw Ellen kiss any monkeys in Dland not many around these parts lol.
> 
> Like I said!
> 
> Miss my club 33 peeps! Thanks for memories of a lifetime!



Most definitely- <3



DWGal210 said:


> Major updates - Love it!
> 
> Looks like more fun was had at Disneyland; glad you and Drea could hang out. I NEED to get out to CA next year; if the trip with my niece doesn't happen next year, I am for SURE doing that.
> 
> You do really need to go- it is the same but so different!
> 
> Club 33 looks INSANE!  In a good way!!  What an incredible experience. Looks like everyone had a great time, too.



It was a wonderful, wonderful time that I will never ever forget!



Captain_Oblivious said:


> Holy updates Batman!  How the heck am I supposed to remember all that, let alone comment on it!  I'll just say that you really left no stone unturned at DL.  Looks like an absolute blast was had by all.



You know it! I have a lot of catching up to do around here too! I will be by to the dry hot Tr soon!



CRdisMom said:


> O.M.G!!!   what a fantastic day.  the friends you make on the DIS can take you all sorts of places.  everything at club 33 looks divine. I couldn't even imagine them changing it.  I know I keep saying it but DL has changed so so much.  I need to go back ya know for comparison reasons.  lol
> 
> Yes- you do! Me too!
> 
> the sandals cruise looked awesome on FB.  You just don't sit still



What would the point be of doing that? 



jenseib said:


> I got so behind, but all caught up now. Cub 33 looks amazing.  What a bummer that they changed how it is now. I don't know what Disney has been thinking lately....or should I say lack of thinking.



I agree. They are not thinking things all the way through sometimes- very aggravating for the rest of us who have to live with their decisions.



rndmr2 said:


> So glad to see you updated! That was the day we left for our recent trip to the World.
> 
> How was your trip?
> 
> I like the big Ferris Wheels but I don't think I could handle those moving cars, I would have to stick the the boring stationary ones.
> 
> I am glad I did it- but I am never doing it again!!!
> 
> Love the pics of your lunch at Club 33! What a great experience! Too bad they made all those changes to it now.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more!



I think everyone feels that way about the Club 33 changes- I really hope they figure it out for their members so they love their club like they did- it's just WRONG!!!



scottny said:


> So happy to see this going again.
> 
> YAY! Hope you are happy again now!
> 
> Planning DLR & WDW next year so this is getting me excited.
> 
> Cool! When are you going?
> 
> The Monte Cristo looked good.
> 
> It was- but too much for me to eat more than 1 piece.
> 
> Just watched a video of the ferris wheel and I am not sure I can do that.
> 
> Just do it. Then swear it off for life as the death trap it is.
> 
> Fun night it seemed with the drinks. The hurricane looked good.
> 
> Glad you got to the parks on the last day.
> 
> Everything looked so good at Club 33. Jealous.
> 
> I am caught up again.



Are you?


----------



## podsnel

KristiMc said:


> What an amazing vacation you had!  Thanks for sharing it with us.



And thank YOU for hangin in there! Now if I could do the same with that NYE cruise......we are going on the Fantasy again in August- a Western this time.  It will NOT be the same without you- I know it.


----------



## jedijill

What a great wrap up!  I LOVE GCV and I've never stayed there!    I could live there.  

A little EoS before the flight home is the perfect end to the trip.  

Ok, ready for the next trip report now. 

Jill in CO


----------



## podsnel

It seems impossible, but it has FINALLY happened- well, at least the first post. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=52869984#post52869984

We're headed to ALASKA baby!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

podsnel said:


> I know I have a ton more replies before these 3, but I thought I could do them quickly before going on- then go back for the ones from SEPT!!
> 
> 
> May WDW for 2 nights then 5 night Magic cruise with Joan and Evie....a ton of baseball somewhere in the south in the month of July- probably North Carolina and Atlanta....WDW 2 nites then Fantasy Western in August before Tyler heads off to college ....another visit to Fort Walton Beach, Fla....a November 2 nites pre-cruise in Puerto Rico, than a Celebrity cruise to the Southern Caribbean just couples (us, Joan and Peter and another).  What are you planning?



Fun!  We are at WDW May 1-9 with Ryan's fam.  Maybe we could see you before you hop on the Fantasy!   We have a quick trip to the beach with Mark's fam here in July, something different for our 35th anniv in Sept, Then we are planning Idaho in the Fall to see my parents, maybe for Thanksgiving. 


Too bad your breakfast was disappointing.  I have never been in Storyteller's - I was a little confused about what it is - guess I still am???  Too bad your trip had to end.  Nice pool to be killing time at.  Looking forward to your AK trip - permission to come aboard, Ma'am?


----------



## podsnel

MAGICFOR2 said:


> Fun!  We are at WDW May 1-9 with Ryan's fam.  Maybe we could see you before you hop on the Fantasy!   We have a quick trip to the beach with Mark's fam here in July, something different for our 35th anniv in Sept, Then we are planning Idaho in the Fall to see my parents, maybe for Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> Too bad your breakfast was disappointing.  I have never been in Storyteller's - I was a little confused about what it is - guess I still am???  Too bad your trip had to end.  Nice pool to be killing time at.  Looking forward to your AK trip - permission to come aboard, Ma'am?



Tammie!!! 

YES!! We arrive the 8th!! Thank you so  much for posting this, I am freaking right now because I lost my whole first post on the new thread and it took me an hour at least. Very frustrating! We will be in touch before our long awaited meet, I am sure- but VERY EXCITED!!!!


----------



## Flossbolna

Ellen, I am so happy that you finished the DL trip report! I may need to start reading it from the beginning as we hope to have a California trip this year with San Francisco and Yosemite (and DL of course!).

I am sorry that you were all so exhausted at the end of the trip. But of all places, the Grand Californian is also a wonderful place to just hang out!

Hoping over to Alaska now with you and your family!


----------



## kid-at-heart

What a great trip!  I like long vacations but when they happen we always plan down days to rest and do nothing.  It always takes me a few days to get in the vacation mode and then once it happens, I want time to enjoy the "vacation mode".  Thanks to having a high-schooler and other issues, the circumstances of the last few years have demanded short vacations or no vacations.  Short vacations are better than no vacations.  Once Sarah is out of school maybe we can go back to longer vacations. 

Off now to read about Alaska since that will be our next LONG vacation.

Kate


----------



## MEK

So - WHAAAAAAAATTTTTTT?  You are back on the DIS.  I thought for sure you had gone the same way as the many DIS deserters before you!  

But once again you outdid yourself with a great ended and pictures that really tell the story.  

Hail to the chocolate martini!  What a fun way to spend your last afternoon in the park. 

WOC is so cool.  It's been so long that I forgot you had that great view from your room.  

Those EOS sandwiches look SO good right now.  Great tip - poolside EOS sammies.  Love that idea.

Looking forward to your Alaska cruise TR.


----------



## jenseib

So glad you finished this Ellen...especially since we are trying to convince Skip go to DL this year.  I think Claire is using her charm....we just need a commitment so I can book it!
I really want to do a full week but I know he will not.  So if that is the case I may see about either going down/over a few days early and he can fly in then later or all fly together and we extend out stay.  I know he wants to do other California things but I want at least 4 or 5 days at the parks.  Even if one or 2 days is just half days where we spend an afternoon at the pool.

I am off to read about your Alaskan cruise...another one on my bucket list.


----------



## franandaj

Well I'm both happy and sad that you finished up this TR!  It was so great meeting you and having all that fun together.  I hope you make it back out here someday because I don't see myself in your neck of the woods any time soon.  Even better would be if we ended up on a cruise together!

Sorry your family hit the vacation wall and that you had a not so great meal at Storytellers.  I really like the restaurant, it's not anything fancy, but good solid food. We had dinner there about a year ago and really liked it.

Well at least we have your Alaskan adventures to hear about and I hope you wrap up the Fantasy trip too!  I'm looking at an Eastern Fantasy cruise for the future, not sure when, but we rented a bunch of DVC points so that makes me feel justified that I can spend that money on a cruise now!


----------



## pillow

podsnel said:


> WDW 2 nites then Fantasy Western in August before Tyler heads off to college ....



Congrats to Tyler, but I feel your pain!  DS Cary will be leaving for college in August as well (he got in early decision to his first choice).  I'm thrilled for him, but feeling so sad too!!  Still scratching my head trying to figure out how we got to this point so quickly.  Am I really this old?????  

Jodie


----------



## Mysteria

Another great trip report down! Very much enjoyed.   We are going back to WDW this fall but I'm planning (hoping, wishing) on the next one to be a Vegas/DL trip.  

Now I'm off to start your Alaskan adventure!

ETA:  Holy bleep bleep Tyler is starting college in the fall!


----------



## JKSWonder

podsnel said:


> *10 days is the way to go. For us too, I mean. Well, for them in the us, not for me in the us. Club 33 was very drool worthy- it was like an out of body experience. I feel so blessed to have gone.  Did you make it to the Vineyard? The Sandals yacht was REALLY nice- and it was a gorgeous night, cruising the Manhattan Skyline!*
> [/B]



Unfortunately, no.  The kids were being AWFUL that morning and there was just no way they were going to let me have any fun whatsoever!

I think I saw you are going to be in WDW in August?  When are you going?  We are scheduled to be there from 8/22 to 8/29.


----------



## dvc4life

Great wrap up Ellen.  

Now to start reading the Alaskan trip.


----------



## podsnel

jedijill said:


> What a great wrap up!  I LOVE GCV and I've never stayed there!    I could live there.
> 
> It's hard NOT to love it there.  Beautiful, beautiful resort.
> 
> A little EoS before the flight home is the perfect end to the trip.
> 
> Most definitely. Loved it!
> 
> Ok, ready for the next trip report now.
> 
> Jill in CO



Great!



Flossbolna said:


> Ellen, I am so happy that you finished the DL trip report! I may need to start reading it from the beginning as we hope to have a California trip this year with San Francisco and Yosemite (and DL of course!).
> 
> Have fun! It is a great trip to take-
> 
> I am sorry that you were all so exhausted at the end of the trip. But of all places, the Grand Californian is also a wonderful place to just hang out!
> 
> Yes it is, I agree.
> 
> Hoping over to Alaska now with you and your family!



Fantastic!



kid-at-heart said:


> What a great trip!  I like long vacations but when they happen we always plan down days to rest and do nothing.  It always takes me a few days to get in the vacation mode and then once it happens, I want time to enjoy the "vacation mode".  Thanks to having a high-schooler and other issues, the circumstances of the last few years have demanded short vacations or no vacations.  Short vacations are better than no vacations.  Once Sarah is out of school maybe we can go back to longer vacations.
> 
> Yes, shorter is better than none at all, but hope you can find time to fit something in, soon!
> 
> Off now to read about Alaska since that will be our next LONG vacation.
> 
> Kate



Great! Thanks Kate!



MEK said:


> So - WHAAAAAAAATTTTTTT?  You are back on the DIS.  I thought for sure you had gone the same way as the many DIS deserters before you!
> 
> I am NOT a DISdeserter- I am just a TOO BUSY and OVER-COMMITTED DISer.
> 
> But once again you outdid yourself with a great ended and pictures that really tell the story.
> 
> Is that what I do? Well GAWRSH!
> 
> Hail to the chocolate martini!  What a fun way to spend your last afternoon in the park.
> 
> It was excellent!
> 
> WOC is so cool.  It's been so long that I forgot you had that great view from your room.
> 
> Yea, better late to finish than never, I guess-  trying to pump out Alaska because I know so many people going and they might find it useful- that cruise has very few TRs.
> 
> Those EOS sandwiches look SO good right now.  Great tip - poolside EOS sammies.  Love that idea.
> 
> I know, right?
> 
> Looking forward to your Alaska cruise TR.



Great! You should go- I think you and Denny would really appreciate it.


----------



## podsnel

jenseib said:


> So glad you finished this Ellen...especially since we are trying to convince Skip go to DL this year.  I think Claire is using her charm....we just need a commitment so I can book it!
> 
> Good luck, my friend!
> 
> I really want to do a full week but I know he will not.  So if that is the case I may see about either going down/over a few days early and he can fly in then later or all fly together and we extend out stay.  I know he wants to do other California things but I want at least 4 or 5 days at the parks.  Even if one or 2 days is just half days where we spend an afternoon at the pool.
> 
> That works-
> 
> I am off to read about your Alaskan cruise...another one on my bucket list.



Great thanks!



franandaj said:


> Well I'm both happy and sad that you finished up this TR!  It was so great meeting you and having all that fun together.  I hope you make it back out here someday because I don't see myself in your neck of the woods any time soon.  Even better would be if we ended up on a cruise together!
> 
> It WAS so wonderful- I will be back someday, just no idea really when- I am so envious of all of you on that Cali cruise! So fun!
> 
> Sorry your family hit the vacation wall and that you had a not so great meal at Storytellers.  I really like the restaurant, it's not anything fancy, but good solid food. We had dinner there about a year ago and really liked it.
> 
> I think I just had bad service- I would go back and just order from the menu.  It was so gorgeous in there.
> 
> Well at least we have your Alaskan adventures to hear about and I hope you wrap up the Fantasy trip too!  I'm looking at an Eastern Fantasy cruise for the future, not sure when, but we rented a bunch of DVC points so that makes me feel justified that I can spend that money on a cruise now!



That's the way to do it! I will get back to the Fantasy sometime- just want to get Alaska done first I think.



pillow said:


> Congrats to Tyler, but I feel your pain!  DS Cary will be leaving for college in August as well (he got in early decision to his first choice).  I'm thrilled for him, but feeling so sad too!!  Still scratching my head trying to figure out how we got to this point so quickly.  Am I really this old?????
> 
> Jodie



You must really be this old because I am too!   Where is he going? Congratulations!



Mysteria said:


> Another great trip report down! Very much enjoyed.   We are going back to WDW this fall but I'm planning (hoping, wishing) on the next one to be a Vegas/DL trip.
> 
> that's nice!
> 
> Now I'm off to start your Alaskan adventure!
> 
> ETA:  Holy bleep bleep Tyler is starting college in the fall!



I know- it is un-imaginable!



JKSWonder said:


> Unfortunately, no.  The kids were being AWFUL that morning and there was just no way they were going to let me have any fun whatsoever!
> 
> BOO kids!
> 
> I think I saw you are going to be in WDW in August?  When are you going?  We are scheduled to be there from 8/22 to 8/29.



Sorry- we had to back it up earlier because of Tyler and college. we will be there Aug 5-8 and then on the cruise the 8th.



dvc4life said:


> Great wrap up Ellen.
> 
> Now to start reading the Alaskan trip.



thanks Chris! I will see you there!


----------



## pillow

podsnel said:


> You must really be this old because I am too!   Where is he going? Congratulations!



He is going to William and Mary here in VA.  What about Tyler?  Regular decision apps were just due right?

Jodie


----------



## Beth D

SHe's back!  Just in time to write the last updates.  Thanks for wrapping it all up!

Now i have to figure out a new board layout, as well as a new computer (mine just finally bit the dust!)


----------



## Wicket's Mom

Great TR, plus I finally finished it. I've been so missing in action this past year. 

BTW, we spend our winter vacation in Hobe Sound, which is very near Jupiter. It's a bit north of Palm Beach.

Again, loved your travels to Cali & Disneyland!


----------



## MAGICFOR2

podsnel said:


> Tammie!!!
> 
> YES!! We arrive the 8th!! Thank you so  much for posting this, I am freaking right now because I lost my whole first post on the new thread and it took me an hour at least. Very frustrating! We will be in touch before our long awaited meet, I am sure- but VERY EXCITED!!!!




YAY!  I'm so excited that we can meet up!  I don't know why, but I missed your replies, and going back I see that somehow I missed your whole amazing Club 33 posts.  (To be honest, I think I realized I missed it and meant to go back but forgot.)  What an awesome experience!  It makes me sad that the remodel took away some of the original charm.  I wonder what the response from the members has been?  May is coming soon - let's keep in touch!


----------

